#ubuntu-se 2011-09-26
<Philip5> Hund: blir något knas när jag ska skicka till dig på jabber. har du bytt klient?
<Hund> Philip5: Jaså? Jag använder Pidgin som alltid.
<Philip5> skumt
<cutgaah> gusnan: haha det va visst inte samma paket ens.. men det hade den funktionen jag letade efter så jag kan ta bort de texlive-latex-extras istället :)
<Philip5> Hund: jag får: "
<Philip5> yo
<Philip5> 02.02.33
<Philip5> Johan Eriksson  
<Philip5> Your message could not be delivered: "yo", Reason: ""
<Hund> Philip5: Knepigt? :S
<Hund> Philip5: Började det idag?
<Philip5> nu
<Philip5> när jag skulle svara dig
<Hund> Philip5: Fungerar det att skriva till andra?
<Philip5> jag kan skriva till dagon
<Hund> Philip5: hm
<gusnan> cutgaah, gött - ja, känns som om man aldrig kommer använda en bråkdel av dom MB som det paketet drar in.. :)
<Philip5> har du uppdaterat pidgin?
<Hund> Philip5: 2.10.0 använder jag.
<Philip5> och den har du haft flera dagar eller?
<Hund> Philip5: japp
<Philip5> skumt
<Philip5> var det något särskilt?
<Hund> Philip5: Har det någonsin varit det?
<Philip5> haha, nä bara att du är sällskapssjuk :D
<Hund> :D
<Philip5> ska uppdatera min kopete nu så får vi se om det blir någon skillnad
<Hund> okej :)
<Philip5> jag sitter och surfar på fotoprylar och läser recensioner, drömmer om vad jag ska skaffa och sånt...
<Hund> haha okej. :P
<Philip5> nästan lika mycket porr som det kan vara att surfa efter datorgrejer :P
<Philip5> man vill ha lite mer och lite bättre hela tiden och det kostar
<Hund> Okej. :)
<Hund> Philip5: Hur går det med Kopete då?
<Hund> Kopete är ju KDE tjossan hejsan.. Säkerligen där felet ligger. ;)
<Philip5> uppdaterar en massa kde-grejer samtidigt
<Philip5> 33 sek kvar på updaten
<Hund> PÃ¥ 33 sek hinner jag installera Arch.
<Hund> Philip5: Blev du ledsen i ögat nu? :P
<Philip5> pfff
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Jag jävlas med MIUI.
<Philip5> måste starta om X
<Philip5> brb
<Philip5> Hund: gick du offline på habber nu?
<Philip5> jabber
<Hund> Philip5: Näe?
<Philip5> ser inte dig online nu
<Philip5> Hund: du luras
<Hund> lol
<Hund> Nu då?
<Philip5> fortfarande samma fel
<Hund> Knepigt.
<Philip5> Your message could not be delivered: "nu så", Reason: ""
<Hund> Maila mig felet så ska jag höra med Peter när han är inne.
<Philip5> och bara när jag skickar till dig
<Philip5> Hund: nu skickade jag med gmails jabberklient och det funkar inte heller
<Philip5> Hund: "
<Philip5> me:  tut tut
<Philip5>  Johan did not receive your chat.
<Hund> Aha
<Hund> Provar att skriva till andrs.
<Hund> andra
<Philip5> ja du kunde ju skriva till mig men jag kunde inte skriva till dig
<Hund> Philip5: En har svarat.
<Hund> :P
<Hund> Han använder jabber.org
<Hund> Och Kopete lustigt nog.
<Philip5> och du använder?
<Hund> Pidgin
<Philip5> jo men du sa att han använder jabber.org
<Philip5> gör itne du det?
<Hund> jag använder jabber.org
<Hund> :P
<Philip5> jag kör nog över gmails jabberserver
<Philip5> men nu är det slut för idag
<Philip5> ciao
<Hund> Haje
<coobra> x_link: youtube it  :D
<whomee> redan morgon
<Orrebo> Ja tyvärr. Har inte sovit en blund.
<coobra> Orrebo: låter inte bra
<Orrebo> Nä. Får väl antingen vänta och se om jag kan somna eller tvinga mig vaken till ikväll
<niklaswe> God morgon på er!
<Orrebo> Morrn
<niklaswe> läget Orrebo ?
<Orrebo> Lite småtrött och annat. Själv då?
<niklaswe> hehe okej :) jodå helt okej ramlade nyss in på jobbet..
<Orrebo> Ok :)
<niklaswe> chefen sa.. "Fan gör ni här såhär tidigt?! något som är fel eller?" :P
<Orrebo> Hehe
<larsemil> morrn
<Orrebo> Morrn
<niklaswe> morrn morrn
<coobra> -se ?
<coobra> jaan0: <--- bagge
<jaan0> nej svensk fn i t-heim
<coobra> spion
<coobra> är du
<jaan0> jao - lite
 * kodein kom nyss hem från oslo :)
<kodein> eller nyligen, kanske snarare.
<coobra> dom rekruterar
<coobra> jävlars
<kodein> det var ovant att gå och handla igårkväll. inte en jävel talade norska
<larsemil> kodein: det är det ju ingen som gör i oslo heller. alla överallt är ju bara svenskar. :D
<kodein> larsemil: nog för att det fanns en del svenskar, men de flesta jag stötte på var norrmän
<larsemil> kanske har ändrats sedan jag bodde där
<kodein> det var förstås en del svenska servitörer på restaurangen vi gick till
<amelia> godmorgon!
<phnom> Morrn
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Markslap> Hoi
<itmannen> En ny dag med nya bekymmer eller bara fortsättning på dom gamla
<larsemil> nya bekymmer!
<itmannen> Rätt uppfattat
<itmannen> Jag verkar vara lite självdestruktiv. Så alltid lär jag komma på något sätt att mickla sönder mina system :)
<itmannen> Undrar varför det verkar helt omöjligt att få det att funka med både Scientific Linux och Ubuntu i samma dator ?
<HeMan> itmannen: tror du ska installera ubuntu sist
<HeMan> itmannen: grub i rhel/centos/sl är den "gamla" så man vill nog köra med ubuntus grub
<itmannen> HeMan<<  Ja normal sett så brukar det funka. Men inte med detta. Då kommer jag inte åt SL sen
<HeMan> itmannen: finns den inte ens som menyval när du bootar?
<HeMan> itmannen: jag har sett nått liknande, men inte lagt ner någon tid på varför
<Linda^> Tja!
<itmannen> HeMan<<  Nope. Det försvinner
<HeMan> itmannen: jag "fuskade" och hand-skrev min grub-rad...
<itmannen> HeMan<<  Jag har kört den yppeliga boot-cd Boot recovery utan att det hjälpte
<HeMan> itmannen: ok
<itmannen> HeMan<<  Jag funderar på om det har att göra med att SL lägger in LVM
<HeMan> itmannen: jag kör ubuntu på lvm med
<HeMan> itmannen: men som sagt, jag har inte lagt ner någon tid på att försöka klura ut vad problemet var
<itmannen> HeMan<<  Ok. Jag får ta och läsa på lite mer
<itmannen> Linda^<<  Bättre humör idag ? :)
<haffe> Jag fick en idé.
<haffe> Tror ni att det här är genomförbart?
<haffe> Jag tänkte köra 2 eller 3 2.5" SATAdiskar i ett NAS.
<haffe> Dessa är dock väldigt långsamma. Så jag hade tänkt mig att använda en SSD som cache till diskarna.
<HeMan> haffe: det finns lite olika lösningar
<HeMan> haffe: flashcache eller bcache är dom jag kommer att tänka på direkt
<HeMan> haffe: mina kollegor kör flashcache
<haffe> HeMan: zfs kan ju göra det automatiskt.
<Barre> zfs på linux är inte direkt produktionsdugligt kanske, då skulle jag personligen välja BSD eller Solaris istället
<HeMan> haffe: jag kör inte solaris
<kodein> oracle kommer se till att ingen kör solaris i framtiden.
<HeMan> jag lyssnade på Oracles halleluja-podsändning om varför man ska köra Oracle Linux isf RedHat
<HeMan> halleluja!
<HeMan> praise the oracle!
<Barre> Oracle Linux, var det det som kallades för Unbreakable Linux förut?
<HeMan> jo
<HeMan> eller om det fortfarande heter så
<HeMan> med det var världens bästa!
<andol> HeMan: Klart att du vill köra en Unbreakable. Låter ju mycket robustare än ha på sig en röd mössa :)
<HeMan> andol: jo, och dom hade verkligen solida argument för det
<jaan0> låtr fr a som en invit
<Barre> RedHat är ju en tomte dist... :P
<HeMan> andol: "För att vi gjort den och vi är bääääst"
<andol> HeMan: Jomendåså!
<itmannen> Vilken hemsk upplevelse. Jag kör nu Satanic Edition av Ubuntu via USB
<Kimmen> Det låter ju inte som en trevlig upplevelse
<einand> itmannen: coolt, vad är skillnaden förutom att du sålt din själ till satan i stället för microsoft?
<itmannen> Och musiken som följer med ska vi inte ens prata om
<itmannen> einand,  Nja har testar. har inte sålt något ännu :)
<itmannen> Och i detta blir jag inte långvarig
<einand> itmannen: ok då ;) det är väl skillnaden då att du kan testa innan du bestämmer dig (windows installation godkänner man ju först)
<itmannen> einand,  Men detta är fortfarande Ubuntu 11.04 i botten
<itmannen> Men som sagt. Detta är inget för mig
<einand> itmannen: värre då ju
<einand> själv funderar jag på att prova microsofts lösningar fullt ut denna månaden som kommer
<einand> skaffat mig win2k8 licen, exchange och sharepoint
<itmannen> einand,  Helt rätt. Tur att det går bra att köra via USB så man inte slösar DVD i onödan
<einand> och ms serarch server
<einand> itmannen: jag har inte använt cd/dvd/skiva på säkert 5år
<itmannen> Piratebay ?
<haffe> HeMan: zfs finns i andra operativsystem än solaris.
<einand> itmannen: nä
<einand> msdnaa
<einand> haffe: men väldigt dåligt
<HeMan> haffe: men inte i det jag valt att köra
<einand> HeMan: vilket har du valt att köra
<HeMan> einand: linux
<itmannen> Nä nu säger jag adjö för en stund
<einand> HeMan: zfs finns, i några olika implemntationer fast ingen skulle vara vidare bra
<HeMan> einand: rhel (centos/sl), ubuntu, openwrt
<HeMan> einand: precis
<HeMan> einand: jag kör btrfs på lite maskiner, med saknar flash-cache-stöd
<einand> enda anledningen till varför zfs är dåligt, är pga licenskrångel
<HeMan> jag trodde det berodde på dåliga implementeringar...
<einand> HeMan: en kompis funderar på OnåttFS
<einand> HeMan: det är dåliga implementeringar pga licensen
<spixx> God förmiddag
<Barre> jag tycker det finns andra saker som är "dåliga" i zfs än bara licensforman :)
<einand> Barre: det är ju pga den som dom inte kunnat göra den lika fin som i oracels egna os
<einand> iaf vad folk säger
<einand> Barre: men upplys mig gärna, och vad det finns för alternativ
<HeMan> einand: jag skulle tro att Barre kommer rekomendera något som ger dubbelt så mycket mot vad man betalar...
<Barre> einand: huh? det var inte det som jag sa jue, du sa att zfs var dåligt var licensformen. Men det beror på vad tillämpningen är. Vad skall du göra med ditt filsystem?
<spixx> Barre: vilka exakt är det? Eller pratar du utifrån att inte ha stöd för det i kärnan
<Barre> HeMan: nejdå.... Lustre är cluster aware, inte zfs
<Barre> spixx: nej, features and functions. Jag säger inte att ZFS är dåligt, jag säger bara att det inte är perfekt
<einand> Barre: fast det är väl inget?
<HeMan> glusterfs är perfekt!
<barzam> vad är problemet med zfs:s licens förresten?
<Barre> ZFS är inte kluster aware, "dyrt" att växa i p.g.a. stora increment. Skalar inte linjärt i prestanda, ingen defragmentering inbyggd
<Barre> o.s.v.
<kodein> Barre: CDDL är inte GPL-kompatibelt, och kan därför inte inkorporeras i kerneln.
<andol> barzam: I det här sammanhanget torde problemet vara att den inte är kompitabel med Copyleft-licenser såsom GPL.
<einand> barzam: jag berätar bara som tredje person ifrån en konferans jag var på där zfs togs upp
<einand> barzam: då sa utvecklarna att besvären beror på licens problem med gpl
<Barre> kodein: i know, men vi diskuterar andra svagheter än just licensformen (eller,njea.. jag gör det ialla fall)
<einand> barzam: vilket innebära att koden måste skriva om, vilket ger sämre kod (just nu)
<barzam> kodein andol einand: ok
<kodein> Barre: det var nog inte dig jag tänkt highlighta. jag gjorde en realubot.
<Barre> kodein: hahahaha
<barzam> många som blandar ihop oss här :)
<Barre> !barre
<ubot2> <barzam> Barre är så hardcore att han refererar till mat och toalett som I/O
<einand> barzam och Barre har ju samma namn. väntar bara på en bamsefar också så har vi alla b personer ;)
<bamsefar> :)
<barzam> haha vilken jävla oneliner det där var
<einand> japp, hoppas alla tog det med den ironi det var tänkt
 * Barre gråter
<einand> Barre: skönt att du förstod den riktiga innebörden ;)
<einand> någon som vet om polisen spelar in samtal när man ringer 11414
<realubot> Varför har ni inte berättat för mig att Ctrl+L i Terminalen är samma sak som att skriva clear?
<HeMan> realubot: jag såg aldrig frågan
<realubot> Det var ju en jättesmidig shortcut!
<einand> realubot: cltr+d är samma sak som att skriva exit/logout
<realubot> einand: Gör det då?
<HeMan> ctri-i är samma som tab
<HeMan> ctrl-j är samma som enter
<realubot> Ok, så ska det låta.
<einand> realubot: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/shortcuts.html
<realubot> Ctrl+i/j är ju löjligt. Det är inget fel på min Tab- och Enter-tangent.
<realubot> einand: Tackar.
<realubot> Den får jag läsa senare...
<realubot> Jag känner till några...
<HeMan> realubot: det är egentligen inga shortcuts
<HeMan> realubot: det är var tab och enter skickar
<HeMan> realubot: i alla fall över en remote-anslutning
<HeMan> realubot: lokalt i X så är det någon keycode i stället
<realubot> Ok. Då är Tab och Enter shortcuts till Ctrl+i/j.
<realubot> Är det så enkelt att Enter och Tab är kopplade på tangentbordets kretskort så att Enter/Tab är Ctrl+i/j?
<realubot> Ctrl+L är i.a.f. underbar.
<einand> realubot: nej, enter är en egen "knapp" på tantenbordet
<phnom> realubot: Det sitter en IC som söker av tangenterna så om du trycker ner t.ex. enter så skickar den koden för ctrl och sen i till datorn.
<einand> vad gjorde man förr, och vad gör man nu för tiden om man inte har internet/telefon/tv hemma?
<larsemil> einand: barn
<madbear> eller tränar på att göra
<einand> larsemil: om man bor ensam då?
<Dellilah> larsemil: lol
<Dellilah> einand: hehe får handvärk :P
<phnom> einand: Då går man ut och letar rätt på nån att öva med.
<larsemil> einand: Dellilah no kidding. Min sambo och jag har datafria kvällar ibland och chansen för sex en sådan kväll är mycket större än andra.
<einand> larsemil: nä, jag funderar mer på vad folk gör som väljer att leva ett liv idag utan komunikationsmöjligheter
<einand> jämfört med förr i världen
<larsemil> jag ser inget problem riktigt. man kan väl ha trevligt. Mycket av kommunikationen är ju inte viktig
<larsemil> ta facebook. det är underhållande men sällan viktigt
<itmannen> Har hittat en jättelista på LiveCD. http://www.livecdlist.com/ Men inte gå det att köra SL live inte
<Dellilah> larsemil: coolt
<itmannen> Ubuntu Rescue Remix verkar ganska intressant att köra in på en USB
<Linda^> itmannen: blev godkänd :)
<itmannen> Linda^<<  Stort grattis. Glad idag då mao :)
<Linda^> klart :)
<Linda^> jag var glad igår med. bara lite mosig i huvudet
<itmannen> Linda^  Som present så ska jag inte pila dig idag :D
<Linda^> aww :)
<Linda^> hmm.. undra var jag är..
<itmannen> Linda^  Ubuntu-se
<Linda^> centralen nästa
<Markslap> Yay
<Markslap> Halka ente.
<Linda^> vänta på vix i 10 minuyrt..
<Linda^> minutet
<Linda^> men balle
<Linda^> har för tjocka fingrar
<Markslap> Jobbigt att skriva med ballen?
<Markslap> :/
<itmannen> Linda^  Prinskorvar ?
<Linda^> hah
<Linda^> jag blev godkänd mark. nu kommer jag o tar ditt jobb
<Markslap> Najs
<Markslap> Grattis. :D
<einand> blev lite små sura på telia, beställa abb som aktiveras med en gång går att göra till 21.00, men avsluta moste göras före 17.00
<Linda^> då är det bara att vänta då..
<realubot> Linda^: Ska du inte tacka mig?
<Linda^> jag har inte använt dina länkar.. det glömde.jag totalt bort.
<itmannen> Vart är kurden då ?
<itmannen> Troligen försovit sig :) bara för jag ville ställa en fråga
<HeMan> bamsefar: ping?
<einand> Självmordstendensen bland Kinas mångmiljonärer växer i takt med att pressen på företagsledare och affärsmän ökar. Att vara multimiljonär anses nu vara lika riskfyllt som att vara polis, vilket är landets farligaste jobb.
<itmannen> einand  Vad har det med ubuntu att göra ?
<einand> vad alla skall gnälla då
<itmannen> Alla ?
<einand> reglerna är, som jag förståt det bara tillför att kunna tillrättavisa någon när det spårar ut
<itmannen> Eller totalt off topic
<einand> jo, vi är ju så ofta ontopic här
<einand> har man strikt ontopic regler så blir kanalen som linuxföreningens totalt död
<itmannen> För det mesta är det väl det på ett eller annat sätt
<itmannen> einand  men du kan inte jämställa detta med en privat blogg. Eller hur ?
<einand> nä, men tycker du inte det är bättre att folk snackar lite off här och är närvarande när någon skriver
<bamsefar> HeMan: Pong!
<einand> än att vara helt frånvarande så nya som kommer hit får vänta timmar med att få hjälp?
<HeMan> bamsefar: är amelia på nätet idag?
<itmannen> Jag sitter och kikar på jättelistan över Live OS. Jisses vad många varianter det finns
<bamsefar> HeMan: Ptja, det tror jag väl. Hon är på jobbet iaf...
<HeMan> bamsefar: ok
<itmannen> Hon finns då på listan här som närvarande
<bamsefar> Jag trodde ju att du ville prata med mig, men nej nej...
<HeMan> bamsefar: jag ville prata med din bättre hälft! :)
<HeMan> bamsefar: eller i alla fall din yttre hälft...
<bamsefar> HeMan: Jo, hon är ju den bättre hälften, så klart du vill prata med henne.
<HeMan> bamsefar: i alla fall i denna frågan
<einand> itmannen: hur gick det med satan
<HeMan> bamsefar: men annars vet du att är jag det är dig jag frågar när det är nått spännande!
<bamsefar> :)
<itmannen> einand  Nä fy för den lede. Tur jag slapp slösa en DVD :)
<Barre> bamsefar: det bidde way of the warrior igår..kändes som en nästan två timmars intro till ett spel som jag inte får spela O.o
<bamsefar> Barre: Ok
<einand> då är det försäkringsbolaget nästa
 * niklaswe lyssnar på Rolling Stones - sympathy for the evil 
<itmannen> Phu. Tänk innan jag gått igenom och testat allt på denna sida. http://www.livecdlist.com/
<realubot> Någon som har erfarenhet av att LibreOffice spell check på svenska inte fungerar på i engelska Ubuntu 11.04?
<amelia> HeMan: amelia var på möte.
<HeMan> amelia: ah!
<phnom> realubot: Har du installerat svenska då?
<realubot> Linda^: Mina länkar är säkert bättre än er kurslitteratur.
<realubot> phnom: Det går ju att välja i LibreOffice inställningar men inget händer.
<bamsefar> Barre: Så, nöjd nu? :)
<amelia> jag har slarvat bort en apelsin..
<realubot> Den säger att stavningen är ok oavsett om orden är felstavade eller inte.
<bamsefar> Bah
<bamsefar> HeMan: Nöjd nu?
<phnom> Det var ju inte riktigt svar på min fråga :P
<HeMan> bamsefar: jepp!
<realubot> phnom: Jag ställer in Swedish. Eftersom alt. finns borde det väl vara installerat?
<phnom> realubot: Du måste nog installera libreoffice-l10n-sv först, innan det händer något.
<HeMan> bamsefar: nu ska jag bara komma på något att plåga dig med
 * Barre är otroligt ofta felaktigt hilightad idag
 * Barre likes it
<phnom> realubot: Vilka alternativ finns? Om alla är med så är det nog inte installerat... Förutsatt att du inte installerat alla.
<spixx> Barre: Varför ogillar du ZFS :) jag gillar det. Iofs är det väll kanske lite halvbakt, men zfs är ju en bra lösning (om än mer krävande) för problemen med raid.
<phnom> Det är inte installerat per default iaf.
<Barre> spixx: men... jag ogillar inte ZFS. Faktum är att jag tycker det är bra, men inte till allt
<realubot> phnom: Jag installerar libreoffice-l10n-sv nu så får vi se.
<itmannen> Nu ska jag testa VirtualLinux11 från USB. Undrar vad det är för något roligt ?
<amelia> Barre!
<Barre> amelia!!
<einand> jag byggde en nas en gång på 21TB med zfs
<bamsefar> Barre: Du kan inte tala illa om zfs...
<amelia> Barre: du...
<einand> på den tiden den största disken man kunde köpa var 500GB
<Barre> bamsefar: jo det kan jag ;)
<Barre> amelia: ja.....
<amelia> Barre: jag hilightade dig!!!
<bamsefar> Barre: Nej, gudarna kommer bli tokiga!
<Barre> amelia: i like it
<amelia> Barre: jag vet. :)
<Barre> bamsefar: det kan jag leva med :)
<bittin>  Är det någon som har en Philips 1:a o känner för att göra mig en tjänst?
<itmannen> einand  Jasså du är med i nätverket "Scenen"
<bamsefar> Barre: Vet du vad jag gjorde i torsdags?
<einand> itmannen: scenen är många nätverk ;)
<Barre> bamsefar: två raid6 set i en volumgrupp och stripade logiska volymer? ;)
<HeMan> Barre: highlight!
<itmannen> einand  Jo visst. men samlingsnamnet är detta
<Barre> HeMan: whohooo!
<einand> itmannen: men nä, en kompis pysslar med videredigering, och varje projekt där kunde ligga uppåt en 100-500GB
<itmannen> einand  Hm
<bamsefar> Barre: Nä, men jag byggde en dataserver, med hårddiskar i, som jag formatterade UTAN zf!
<bamsefar> s/!/s!/
<Barre> bamsefar: att du bara vågar!!! har du inte tänkt på bit flip... ffs!!! ;P
<bamsefar> Barre: OMG, jag har bårde hårdvaruraid, BBU OCH xfs. :)
<Barre> bamsefar: du sitter på grenen när du sågar.....
<bamsefar> Det kommer gå åt helvete!
<bamsefar> Mmm
<Barre> heheh
<bamsefar> Barre: Hur går det för dig då, bygger du någon storage utan zfs?
<realubot> phnom: Nej. Jag måste nog installera någon ordlista. Det är nog det som är problemet.
<Barre> bamsefar: jorå... det händer både fyra och fem gånger om dagen
<phnom> realubot: Jaha, jag trodde det paketet VAR ordlistan :/
<bamsefar> Barre: Oj, så mycket. .. Jag måste fråga, har du någon data kvar när du går hem?
 * phnom upptäckte just att matlab är objektorienterat.
<Barre> bamsefar: oväsäntligt... informationen är inte viktig
<bamsefar> Barre: Nej, det är väl filsystemet som är viktigt!?
<realubot> phnom: Ja, men det kom inte upp något alternativ för svensk stavningskontroll i LibreOffice inställningar.
<Barre> bamsefar: exakt!
<bamsefar> Barre: Du kan ju kasta ut massa dyr hårdvara också.
<bamsefar> Bara köpa en dubbel-xeon med massa ram och lägga diskarna på golvet!
<bamsefar> Det kommer funka bättre,  bara du kör zfs på dem...
<phnom> realubot: Det ska vara language-support-writing-(sv|se)
<phnom> Från https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibreOffice#Spell_checking.2C_hyphenation_and_dictionaries
<phnom> sv ska det vara :)
<spixx> einand: anledningen till att jag frågade var att jag håller på o bygger ett "SAN", som skall hantera upp till 30TB data. Helst redundant.
<einand> spixx: bör väl zfs vara riktigt duktig på, fast jag körde på opensolaris, eller vad den hette som fanns på den tiden
<bamsefar> ZFS är aldrig ett SAN. ZFS är ett filsystem.
<Barre> men det är inte riktigt sant.. det går att bygga ett SAN där ett ZFS-system är target, både med iSCSI, FCoE eller FC som "bärare"
<Barre> men jag har svårt att se var ekonomin skulle vara med att göra det
<einand> bamsefar: gör dig inte dummare än vad vi redan tror om dig
<Barre> NetApp gör ju likadant, de har ett filsystem (WAFS) i botten på deras "SAN"erbjudande
<bamsefar> einand: Tror du att jag är dum, coolt! :)
<einand> bamsefar: du bör ju fatta att det är filsystemet på våran nas vi diskuterar
<bittin>  Vad tar macoteket för att skruva upp och stoppa i ramminnen i en dator?
<bamsefar> bittin: Varför gör du det inte själv?
<bamsefar> einand: Han skrev SAN, inte NAS.
<bittin> bamsefar, för att jag inte verkar ha rätt skruvmejsel
<bamsefar> Då är det nog billigare att köpa en skruvmejsel. :P
<bittin> förmodligen men verkar vara en jobbig dator att skruva upp
<bamsefar> Vad är det för burk?
<einand> Apple har patenterat skruven
<bittin> iMac G5
<Barre> bamsefar: men du kan även dela ut block från och skapa "LUN" i containerfiler för att skapa ett SAN
<einand> så man kan inte "lagligt" köpa en sådan skrivmejsel
<bamsefar> Barre: True true :)
<einand> sorry läste fel för jag var inne i att förklara hur min nas fungera
<bamsefar> Sen är ju zfs största akilleshäl att det aldrig kommer till linux.
<Barre> problemet med ZFS och användandet med en sådan teknik som backend i en konsoliderad SAN-miljö är att det inte har en distribuerad lock-manager.
<einand> ocfs är väl rätt ok?
<bamsefar> :D :D :D
<Barre> det innebär att det enbart går att implementera i en fail-over/shared nothing klusterarkitektur.
<Barre> och det innebär att det inte går att göra en online-uppgrade.
<CasperN> någon som vet vart man kan köpa fotpedaler till dator? söker en med minst 3st switchar, och rätt pris
<einand> CasperN: bygga själv?
<CasperN> einand: mjo
<Barre> jag har den bestämda uppfattningen att när man vill lägga tillräckligt många ägg i samma korg så gäller det att ha en korg med en ordentlig botten...
<einand> CasperN: känns som det inte är allt för många minuters jobb att köpa pedaler till symaskin och bygga o,
<CasperN> om det inte är jättesvårt så är det en tanke som slagit mig
<einand> CasperN: köp tre pedaler, ett gammalt usb tagentbord, löd fast pedelen på valfri knapp (som som du vill pedalerna skall motsvara)
<CasperN> låter som det slutar dyrare än vad ett gång pedaler borde kosta som är färdiga
<bamsefar> Barre: Säkerhet är inte coolt längre.
<joakim_> en kollega installerade en sån för en klant för ett tag sen CasperN, men kan fan inte komma ihåg från vilket företag det var... men det var en advokat som skulle ha det till att enkelt spela in egna memos å sånt
<bamsefar> MAn får inga brudar av 2n-redundans.
<joakim_> kanske kan söka på nåt liknande menar jag
<einand> varför skall man ha säkerhet till, när man offrar prestanda
<HeMan> CasperN: eller skaffa tre tangentbord, bryt bort allt utom en knapp på varje
<CasperN> :P
<bamsefar> :D
<bamsefar> HeMan: Bästa lösningen!
<Barre> bamsefar: säkerhet har väl aldrig varit coolt, ses väl mest som en kostnad ;)
<einand> kan man inte få linux att hantera olika tangentbord olika?
<amelia> bamsefar: äre så?
<einand> isf behöver han väl inte bryta loss någon knapp
<bamsefar> amelia: Så är det.
<einand> helt otroligt, förra året såldes saker på blocket för 212 miljarder kronor
<bamsefar> Undra hur mycket som var stöldgods av det. :P
<einand> 99%?
<einand> iaf, om man räknar på dom 5 miljoner i sverige som kan handla på blocket
<einand> så blir det en heldel
<einand> blir rätt högt snitt ändå
<einand> sedan tror jag inte 100% av dom handla heller
<einand> sveriges befolkningsmängd har ökat med 0.78% sedan förra året
<CasperN> hur mycket ökade kinas och indiens då?
<einand> rätt tufft ändå
<einand> 7 496 476
<einand> personer har lagligt rätt att handla på blocket
<einand> med någon feltollerans då omyndihetsförklarade vuxna inte är borträknade
<HeMan> vad är kriteritet för att man ska få handla på blocket?
<HeMan> och hur kollas det om man uppfyller det?
<Barre> HeMan: att du är i behov av en begagnad bokhyllan billy eller björkved
<einand> HeMan: jag räkna bara på hur många som har åldern inne att ingå avtal
<HeMan> einand: i hela världen?
<einand> HeMan: nej i sverige
<HeMan> einand: måste man vara svensk medborgare?
<bittin> Nån som känner för att hjälpa mig med att skruva upp en lucka på min Desktop?
<einand> HeMan: väldigt skoj va
<einand> om jag först säger 5 miljoner i sverige, sedan korrigerar det till 7.4 miljoner är det underförstått att det fortfarande gäller svenskar
<bittin> Nån stockholmare som känner för att hjälpa till o skruva senare ikväll?
<einand> 14,7 av sveriges befolking är född utomlans
<phnom> bittin: Jag bor i Lund och är bra på att skruva med en slägga, får jag vara med? :)
<bittin> phnom, nej
<phnom> :(
<HeMan> men måste man vara svensk medborgare för att använda blocket?
<einand> HeMan: nej, jag sa bara att man måste vara i sverige
<kodein> det hade ju varit nåt. då hade man ju kanske sluppit en del av scamsen
<niklaswe> ha
<einand> men självklart så måste man inte vara i sverige heller, dock accepterar dom bara svenska betalningslösningar, samt känns onödigt att annonsera på blocket om du riktar dig till icke svenska köpare
<einand> så jag skulle nog vilja säga att så gott som 100% av alla annonser har en person som befinner sig i sverige att göra
<einand> vad betyder "Timestamp granularity" när det gäller filsystem?
<phnom> Mindre minsta enhet -> Större granularitet.
<phnom> s/Större/Finare/
<einand> säger mig fortfarande inte vd det innebär
<einand> jag vet vad orden betyder, jag vet bara inte vad det innebär
<phnom> Ett filsystem som har millisekunder som minsta enhet i timestampsen har finare timestamp granularitet än ett med sekunder. Vet inte hur jag ska förklara det bättre.
<HeMan> einand: har du nån siffra mellan företag vs privatpersoner?
<HeMan> einand: kan tänka mig att tex bilaffärer är en rätt stor siffra på blockets "omsättning"
<einand> HeMan: jag bara gjorde lite flumm basserat på uppgifter från SCB
<einand> phnom: ok, tack
<einand> känns udda värde bara med 2S som granularity
<einand> förstår fortfarande inte
<einand> NTFS - 100 nanoseconds
<einand> "Linux with ext2/ext3 has 1-second timestamp granularity".
<einand> vad förlorar/vinner man på det?
<phnom> Man vinner bitar
<einand> måste ju finnas någon anledning till varför man väljer att ha olika upplösning
<phnom> Om man har ett filsystem med många små filer sparar man rätt mycket utrymme på det. Antar jag.
<phnom> Fast den borde ju spara saker i block ändå...
<phnom> Det kan iaf inte finnas så många som bryr sig om timestamp diffar en sekund.
<HeMan> einand: det har varit problem med tex make om man har för grovkornig tidsstämpel
<HeMan> einand: då den inte hittar uppdateringar när man bygger om
<HeMan> einand: men det är helt beroende på vad applikationen har för krav
<HeMan> einand: det är sällan dumt (från applikationshåll) att ha hög nogrannhet
<HeMan> einand: men från systemhåll kan det vara problem
<HeMan> einand: högre nogrannhet kräver mer resurser (tex för att kontrollera vad klockan är)
<phnom> Kan man få matlab att defaulta till att spotta ut en ny figure istället för att skriva över den den är på?
<khem_> morsning!
<phnom> korsning!
<Markslap> Bli inte påkörd.
<phnom> vrooom!
<whomee> hmm
<Diffen> Hoi gott folk. Finns det något sätt att klona trafiken som man får in på exempelvis eth0 och skicka den vidare till en annan ip-adress på lanet? Jag har en virtuell server som jag skulle vilja ha trafiken klonad till en annan server men eftersom den är virtuell kan jag inte fixa det i switchen. Finns det någon annan smidig lösning för detta?
<HeMan> Diffen: du kan köra en brygga på hosten mellan ditt nät och gästen
<Diffen> HeMan är det något man gör i virtualiseringsgränssnittet eller är det något jag skruvar med i ubuntu?
<HeMan> Diffen: beror på gränssnittet
<HeMan> Diffen: jag meckar direkt i Ubuntu
<Diffen> Vmware exsi tror jag det är.
<Diffen> HeMan: gutt mos!
<HeMan> ok, det har jag aldrig kört
<Diffen> HeMan ok det är hostingstället som kör det, men sweet att det går att fila med i Ubuntu så man slipper vänta på dom :D
<HeMan> Diffen: hmm, är inte säker på att jag förstod ditt problem då
<HeMan> Diffen: trodde du var hostingstället...
<Diffen> HeMan nä. Men jag har idag två virtuella servrar på hostingstället som är active-passive. Trafiken som kommer till den aktiva servern vill jag skicka vidare direkt till en tredje server. Exakt som en portkloning som finns i switchar.
<HeMan> Diffen: sitter dom på samma ip-nät?
<Diffen> HeMan ja
<HeMan> Diffen: då borde dom kunna dela virtuell ip som flyttas med aktiviteten
<HeMan> Diffen: dvs den som är aktiv äger den virtuella adressen
<Diffen> HeMan: mmm det är jag helt med på. men jag vill även att trafiken skickas till en tredje maskin. Dvs portkloning i en switch men eftersom det är virtuella servrar det handlar om så finns det ingen fysisk switch å göra den kloningen där. Är du med på vad jag menar? Jag är med på det aktiva-passiva och det fungerar fint.
<Diffen> Vill lägga till en tredje server som bara ska lyssna på trafiken och sedan ska den snappa åt sig delar av den och spara ner i en db
<Diffen> för att använda i felsökning. dvs inte processa trafiken som själva activa servern gör
<HeMan> Diffen: ah
<Diffen> medlyssning typ :D
<HeMan> Diffen: kolla om inte du kan lösa det med openvswitch då
<Diffen> ok ska kika in det
<HeMan> Diffen: en lite mer avancerad brygga som även kan skicka trafik över vpn osv
<Diffen> HeMan har du testat den?
<HeMan> Diffen: bara sett att den går igång i stort sett
<HeMan> Diffen: kollade lite prestanda mellan host och guest på min maskin hemma
<Diffen> HeMan ok, hmmm då måste jag ha en virtuell maskin framför de virtuella då antar jag.
<Diffen> ok
<HeMan> Diffen: nej, den virtuella maskinen sätter du upp en brygga där ditt eth ingår
<HeMan> Diffen: och ser till att den andra virtuella maskinen delar samma brygga
<HeMan> Diffen: och det är openvswitch som är brygga
<Diffen> HeMan fan de va snyggt
<Diffen> Helvetes jävla pill antar jag ? :D
<HeMan> Diffen: bryggan på lokal maskin ger du din virtuella maskins  ip-adress
<HeMan> Diffen: man kan såga av grenen man sitter på exakt hur mycket som helst om man gör det remote...
<Diffen> HeMan hehe vilket jag kommer göra hahahaa
<Diffen> Oh well lär ju testa denna
<vacum> har ett fullt rootfilsystem. har rensat bort ca 20 GB men utrymmet släpptes inte. kan inte boota om burken då det är en viktig filserver. någon som vet hur jag få burken att frigöra utrymmet?
<andol> vacum: Något program igång som fortfarande håller filerna vid liv?
<vacum> inte enligt lsof
<vacum> inget som rör /backup där allt ligger
<jaan0> sync?
<vacum> den skriver väll bara ner cachen till disken
<vacum> hittade pakettumpar som tog plats med
<vacum> fixat :-)
<khem_> einand, what about my IRC client? :p
<khem_> nån här som har koll på nätverk typ RMON/SNMP? Jag lyckas inte tyda detta: http://pastebin.com/DKw9htYf
<Diffen> HeMan: förresten Tack för hjälpen förut!
<itmannen> Vad innebär detta ? "Mottog ett CTCP VERSION från einand"
<vacum> itmannen: einand frågade din irc-klient vilken version du kör
<itmannen> Ok. Undrar varför
<vacum> nyfikenhet
<itmannen> Och varför flera gånger
<Markslap> Han har la tråkigt.
<itmannen> MÃ¥nne har jag blivit med en stalker :D
<itmannen> Inte för det spelar någon roll
<itmannen> Markslap  Så du är från Götet ?
<Markslap> Nä
<Markslap> Det är jag la ente.
<Markslap> (ente är då skånska för inte)
<itmannen> mrak Tänkte på det du skrev "la" typisk Göteborg
<Markslap> Jupp
<Markslap> Jag är från Roslagen.
<itmannen> Markslap  Det är samma skrot och korn
<Markslap> Lite skillnad.
<Markslap> Roslagen är i Uppland.
<itmannen> Markslap  Allt nedanför dalagränsen är likadant nästan
<Markslap> Haha
<Markslap> Min mors släkt är från Dalarna.
<Markslap> Och min mormor kommer ursprungligen från Finaldn.
<Markslap> Finland*
<itmannen> Markslap  Även om jag faktikst gillar götet
<Markslap> Salig blandning.
<Markslap> Jag gillar inte Göteborg direkt.
<Markslap> Inget emot det, men gillar Skåne bättre.
<Markslap> Hade helst velat bo där.
<Markslap> Eller i Berlin, men det kan jag inte fn.
<itmannen> Markslap  Min släktningar bor i Malmö(dom flesta iaf. Tokigt folk
<Markslap> Fullt förståeligt.
<itmannen> Markslap  Att dom är tokiga ja :D
<itmannen> Något mysko har hänt idag. Vid min nyinstallation av 11.10 så stannade processen. men ändock så startade 11.10 normalt
<itmannen> Men jag var snabb att köra update samt upgrade
<itmannen> Visst borde det vara så att 2D är resurssnålare än 3D ?
<DanielSenat> laggar spotify (linux vers) för er, ibland hackar en låt till.. det är allt som jag ser det nu. Har det hänt er?
<itmannen> Nyttjar inte Spotify så jag vet tyvärr inte
<larsemil> DanielSenat: nope inga problem
<DanielSenat> larsemil, kan det ha att göra med att jag har xubuntu?
<larsemil> DanielSenat: vet ej
<DanielSenat> ok
<khem_> hmmmmmmz
<khem_> nån här som har någon bra definition av RMON? Utan engelsk nätverksterminologi :P
<khem_> greppar de inte riktigt
<itmannen> Spotify för Linux ska funka i alla versioner av buntu
<DanielSenat> itmannen, det funkar men hackar ibland när man byter låt och annat
<itmannen> Snacka om stalker :D Nu igen: Mottog ett CTCP VERSION från einand
<Ireth> itmannen: ! jag löste det
<Ireth> jag är så bra
<Ireth> :>
<itmannen> Ireth  Hip hipp hurra :)
<Ireth> yes
<Ireth> ska formatera hdd nummer 2 sen så ska här confas ubuntu server
<Ireth> :>
<Ireth> menneh
<itmannen> Ireth  Men vaddå ?
<Ireth> det får nog hända när min mamma inte längre är på besök ;)
<Ireth> typ nästa vecka eller så
<itmannen> Ireth  :D
<Ireth> mamma<3
<itmannen> Ireth  Kan hon ite sitta och sticka ller titta på bimgo under tiden ?
<Ireth> itmannen: haha min mamma gillar att sitta vid facebook
<Ireth> så hon sitter vid min stationära winblows burk och spelar cityville typ
<Ireth> dessutom har vi ingen bingo där jag bor
<Ireth> vi har typ ingenting här
<itmannen> Ireth  Ok. Klok kvinna. Nästan. Bättre med google+
<Ireth> jo g+ är trevligt
<Ireth> men har inte lyckats migrera helt
<Ireth> för jag är för mycket vane människa
<Ireth> :(
<Ireth> kanske ska skriva in det i min 101 lista
<itmannen> Ireth  Nä det tar en liten stund
<Ireth> itmannen: har varit med ganska länge >_> känner massor med folk som miggat helt. bläh känner mig efter
<itmannen> Ireth  Iof så är jag också en vanemänniska men är fanatiskt intresserad av att testa allt
<Ireth> itmannen: jo jag med
<Ireth> jag testar det mesta, men har svårt för att integrera :)
<itmannen> Ireth  Men förhoppningsvis så får jag lite kunskap av allt tok som jag ställer till :)
<Ireth> man får väl hoppas iaf :D
<itmannen> Förra veckan till idag har jag installerat om mina system 3 ggr. tack vare jag ska hålla på och grotta och testa. Men det viktiga har jag på skyddade hd
<Ireth> najs
<Ireth> jag har försökt med mitt jefla ubuntu server i en vecka
<Ireth> idag lyckades jag fixa så att det bootade x)
<Ireth> \o/
<Ireth> när mamma precis kommit hit
<itmannen> Perfekt. Ibland så maste man vara lite tjurig
<Ireth> precis
<Ireth> ska få upp servern så jag kan testa distros på VM
<Ireth> :>
<itmannen> Men det är iof lite konstigt att du hade problem med att install servern. Brukar gå rakt igenom för det mesta
<Ireth> det var nog moderkortet som inte gillade usb install skulle jag tro
<Ireth> och sen så hade grub fel uuid på primära hårddisken
<itmannen> Nja. Det tvivlar jag faktiskt lite på
<Ireth> eller så var det väl usbminnet
<Ireth> :P
<itmannen> Jag sätter en slant på USB
<Ireth> mm jefla kingston
<itmannen> Dom jag har är Sandisc och Verbatim. Funkar kanon. Ännu iaf. Och så nyttjar jag alltid min 16 GB vid installationer
<Ireth> heh
<Ireth> fusk
<Ireth> :>
<itmannen> Fusk ? :)
<Ireth> det jag hade förut för installationer lånade jag ut till en polare som skulle installera ubuntu
<Ireth> glömde be att få tillbaka det innan jag flyttade
<Ireth> nåja
<Ireth> fick ett nytt av min gamla skola x)
<Ireth> itmannen: jag vill också ha 16gb usb!
<itmannen> Ireth  Finns på dom flesta databutiken eller på nätet :)
<Ireth> jo
<Ireth> men jag har inga pengar x)
<Ireth> måste betala räkningar också
<Ireth> uff
<itmannen> Men nu är det väl 32 eller mer som gäller. Bra ayy du tänker på räkningar först
<itmannen> att
<Ireth> japp
<Ireth> annars får man dumma saker på sina papper
<Ireth> så man inte kan handla sen
<itmannen> Ireth  Du är en klok ung man :)
<Ireth> kvinna
<itmannen> Ireth  Opps. Ursäkta mitt fatala misstag
<Ireth> ingen fara :D
<Ireth> måste sätta mig och kolla på mina räkningar den här månaden
<Ireth> ser inte bra ut
<Ireth> usch
<itmannen> Ireth  Du får ta på dig lite datajobb extra och få några kronor på sidan av
<Ireth> grejen är ju att jag inte får jobba för försäkringskassan :/
<Ireth> blähä
<itmannen> Ireth  vem har pratat  om att dom ska veta det :)
<Ireth> ahh du menar så
<Ireth> men vart får man tag i det liksom :o
<itmannen> Ireth  Nja man kan knappast annonsera. Det är via kontakter som sprider sig. Hm. På gott och ont. Kan bli lite väl mycker win
<[swe]jeppe> hej hej
<Ireth> itmannen: tyvärr är alla jag känner typ datornördar -.-
<Ireth> så det var ju kört
<itmannen> Ireth  För är det något man kan tjäna lite extra på som är det dom stackars win-användarna. Känner du bara sådana är det nog värre
<[swe]jeppe> detta ubuntu one verkar inte funka så bra
<itmannen> Jag har kanske "tur" som fått mig ett rykte om att kunna fixa det mesta i win. Även om jag inte är en expert så klart
<Ireth> nja de flesta jag känner använder linux av olika slag
<Ireth> men jag syr också
<Ireth> så kan sy svart :3
<itmannen> [swe]jeppe  Men vad säger du ? Funkar kanon
<[swe]jeppe> den säger att den laddar upp samma fil nu i flera dagar men blir ju aldrig klar.
<itmannen> Ireth  Då är du som min hustru. Jag är måttligt less symaskinljud :) men det är bar så klart
<Ireth> itmannen: jag gick hv-skrädderi/mode/design på gymnasiet så har grundläggande skräddarfärdigheter och kan mönsterkonstruktion etc
<[swe]jeppe> det gick fint att ladda upp från tele och sen när den skall synca till datan går det kasst
<Ireth> vill läsa så jag blir riktig skräddare nångång
<itmannen> Ireth  Perfekt. Då har du en bra bas att jobba vidare på
<Ireth> itmannen: hehe :D din hustru råkar inte hänga i en grupp som heter vi sytokiga på facebook? :3
<itmannen> Ireth  Nja. Jag vet faktiskt inte. Hon är med i FB. Det är så långt jag vet
<itmannen> Ireth  Och så gör hon sy , broderi beskrivningar bla och skickar upp till någon. vet ej vart. Hon har haft ett företag inom detta
<itmannen> Men nu är vi nog rejält Off Topic :D
<itmannen> Ber ödmjukast om ursäkt till alla hedervärda besökare i detta forum :)
<gusnan> itmannen, närå, i debian-packetering använder man sig ju av sånt som quilt och patch - måste ju ha med att sy att göra. :)
<itmannen> gusnan  :D Vilken tur då
<itmannen> Nu har jag återigen fått igång mitt GPU-folding u 11.10. Med det tar en rejäl kraft
<itmannen> Jag valde big. Det kanske var dumt
<Silasle> 11.10 har ju ordentligt med buggar kvar, fick tre krascher på fem minuter ;)
<itmannen> Jag har fuskat ett tag med folding pga alla min ominstallationer
<itmannen> Silasle  Då har du nog otur. Jag har kört idag utan några problem alls
<amelia> *gäsp* glömde gå hem från jobbet..
<Silasle> Uppgraderade min server till 11.10 idag
<itmannen> Har du tagit hem "Daily Build" ?
<Silasle> via update-manager
<itmannen> amelia  :D Slog du skallen i tangentbordet
<amelia> itmannen: nej, var upptagen..
<itmannen> amelia  Ok. men hur kan man glömma att gå hem ?
<amelia> itmannen: man grejjar med saker och helt plötsligt är klockan mycket.
<itmannen> amelia  Jo jag fattar mycket väl vad du menar
 * Ireth gäpar
<itmannen> Ireth  Godnatt
<amelia> itmannen: varför frågar du då?
<Silasle> Sov nu, klockan är mycket, Ireth ;)
<itmannen> amelia  För att se ditt svar så klart
<amelia> itmannen: ok...
<Ireth> itmannen, Silasle: pfft
<itmannen> Ireth  Småflickor ska inte vara uppe sent och konversera med gamla gubbar som Silasle
<Ireth> itmannen: hah! gamla gubbar? XD
<Ireth> och jag är inte liten
<Ireth> jag är äldre än Silasle
<Silasle> Jag är yngre än Ireth ;)
<Silasle> Du hann före :p
<Ireth> mwahaha!
<Ireth> när kommer du och lanar Silasle ?
<Ireth> väntar ju fortfarande
<itmannen> Och jag är äldre än er bägge tillsammans :)
<Ireth> itmannen: 40+ alltså
<Ireth> ?
<Silasle> Var ju i åtvid, men du var inte inne på irc ;)
<itmannen> Ireth  mer
<Ireth> Silasle: BAH skyll på det
<Ireth> itmannen: 50?
<itmannen> Ireth  57 and still going strong. Ps. Fråga inte min hustru bara :D
<Ireth> ;D
<Ireth> 57 har jag hört är en värdig ålder
<Ireth> jag har planer på att vara asball när jag är 57
<itmannen> Ireth  Hur är man asball ?
<Silasle> Ireth: Letade faktiskt upp mobilnummer men du har ju tre stycken inskrivna :p
<Silasle> *4
<Ireth> Silasle: ett är mammas, dom andra 3 går till mig :3
<Ireth> itmannen: man är datornörd, har tatueringar och syr sina egna kläder och vet en massa saker
<Silasle> Ok, ringer mamma nu :D
<itmannen> As  är benämningen på döda kroppar. Tex asätare :)
<Ireth> och har sitt eget företag
<Ireth> :D
<Ireth> itmannen: mm den officiella förklaringen ja!
<Ireth> Silasle: gör så
<cutgaah> hej jag körde just "powertop" för att se vilka processer som drar mest ström i min laptop.. längst upp i listan har jag:   37.1% ( 62.5)   [      ] [extra timer interrupt]. Vad är detta? :/
<itmannen> Nu är det nyheter på TV ett tag
<jaan0> cutgaah, http://www.linuxpowertop.org/faq.php
<cutgaah> jaan0:  jag tror jag skummade förbi det där när jag googlade.. men jag förstår tyvärr inte :P är det något jag kan göra något åt?
<jaan0> cutgaah, pastade länken eftersom jag inget begriper av det där
<cutgaah> jaan0: aight, tack ändå.
<jaan0> men… mitt intryck är att det är att betrakta som ngt ofrånkomligt
<cutgaah> jaan0: mm jag börjar tro att det handlar om en sammanfattning av diverse övriga processer...
<MrMind> ska man öppna både udp tcp portarna för ssh eller räcker det med tcp?
<delhage> tcp
<jaan0> tcp ska räcka
<jaan0> doh
<MrMind> okej, tackar!
* amelia changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Diskussioner om Ubuntu, på svenska - sekundärt även FOSS, *NIX, nätverk och datorer i allmänhet. (UTF-8) | Pastebin för att klistra in http://paste.ubuntu.com | http://ubuntu-se.org | Philip5s repo: https://launchpad.net/~philip5 | Vi gratulerar yeager till en son!
<Nafallo> o_O
<Nafallo> meh. han ar inte har.
<larsemil> konstiga prioriteringar
<amelia> Nej, han är ju på BB såklart!
<Nafallo> har de inte 3G i 08-land? ;-)
<amelia> Nafallo: inga mobilen på sjukhus du vet..
<Nafallo> USB-dongle? :-)
<amelia> meh!
<amelia> Nafallo: vi är väldigt glada även om han inte är här så tindra nu med ögonen och le din surpuppa!
<andol> Nafallo: Precis, le för helvete! :)
<[swe]jeppe> nån som vet om det finns nått svenskt java forum?
<[swe]jeppe> eller java irc kanal kanske?
<itmannen> [swe]jeppe  Ett hett tips. Google :)
<[swe]jeppe> doh :-) men jag tänkte om nån känner till en bra man får ju öpp ett antal när man googlar och ingen verkar bra just nu
<amelia> just fan, jag måste maila google...
<itmannen> amelia  Varfär säger du det til han ?
<itmannen> Önskar att det fanns något bra att se på TV. Skulle vilja krypa under en filt och bara slöglo och vila
<amelia> itmannen: till vem?
<amelia> itmannen: och vem skulle sitta här och trolla om du ligger i soffan och slöar. du får faktiskt vänta tills du blir avlöst av ett annat troll. :P
<itmannen> amelia  Till han du vidtalade :) Och talade om att du måste maila
<amelia> itmannen: det var mer ett utryck, har glömt det alldeles för länge.
<itmannen> amelia  Troll ?  Jag har sett denna benämning på nätet. Och har förstått att det är något av ondo. Men vet inte riktigt vad det innebär
<itmannen> Lyssnar på bar musik nu. I bergakungens sal med Grieg. med tanke på detta med troll :D
<itmannen> Hm. Bra ska det stå
<madbear> itmannen: tror du på tomtar och troll?
<itmannen> madbear  Nope
<madbear> dåså :P
<itmannen> madbear  Inte för jag förstår vad du menar. Men det blir nog bra det
<itmannen> Kanske jag skulle bänka mig i TV-fotöljen och se 21.00 Sveriges historia
<itmannen> LÃ¥ter iof lagomt uppmuntrande
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Viss det en live-CD med du vet vad ?
<itmannen> Finns
<Kurdistan> itmannen: hänger inte med vad ni diskuterat.
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Nä vi har inte diskutterat. Det var en fråga till dig
<Kurdistan> itmannen: undrar du vad en livecd är för något?
<itmannen> Kurdistan  :D Men snälla du. jag undrade om det finns en Live-CD till det du kör
<Kurdistan> itmannen: ja självklart.
<itmannen> Jag har kollat men inte hittat något nämligen
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Tack för länken :D
<Kurdistan> flesta av utgåvorna har uppdaterat sina ison
<Kurdistan> du har PM om vart du kan få tag på.
<Kurdistan> itmannen: dem arbetar med få in gnome 3.
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Tackar. undrar varför inte jag hittade detta. Skumögd kanske :)
<Kurdistan> dock lär det väl ta ett tag. då dem som står bakom gnome utgåvan verkar ha det tungt på andra fronter.
<Kurdistan> itmannen: det har varit tråkigt stabilt.
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Den som väntar på något gott väntar alltid för länge. Eller hur det var
<Kurdistan> :(
<Kurdistan> aldrig förgäves var det väl? :)
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Ja vi gillar inte stabila utgåvor. Ingen sport då
<Kurdistan> itmannen: vem är vi?
<Kurdistan> du kanske menar dig själv? :)
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Vi två
<Kurdistan> itmannen: jag gillar stabila utgåvor där jag inte behöver formatera burken varje 6 månad
<Kurdistan> för få det senaste
<Kurdistan> :)
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Då är vi lite olika. tex 11.10 började jag med första alpha. Bara för att få trilskas :)
<itmannen> För övrigt så är väl att formater varje 6 månad inget att bråka om. Förra veckan gjorde jag det 3 ggr :D
<Kurdistan> itmannen: ja, du verkar ha gott om fritid.
<itmannen> Hm. 3 timmar kvar på en nedladding. Långa linor elle en dålig server
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Nja inte speciellt. men man måste prioritera det viktiga :)
<Peyam> tjeeeena
<Peyam> Var e han som hjälpte mig med datorn
<Kurdistan> itmannen: formatera burken? :)
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Ok. Medans jag laddar ned ?
<Kurdistan> itmannen: jag menar du gillar formatera.
<Kurdistan> :)
<Kurdistan> itmannen: för tionde ggr så du inte glömmer: disten jag kör använder grub legacy
<Kurdistan> jag gav dig tidigare länk
<Kurdistan> :)
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Nu missförstår du. jag gillar det inte men måste ibland pga allt mitt micklande
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) hur kan du ställa till det så för dig själv?
<Kurdistan> gör du som min gamla far gjorde när han var trött på att windows gick trögt?
<Kurdistan> började radera :) systemfiler i c-partitionen
<Kurdistan> :) så har du gjort liknande med / . :)
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Är lite för nyfiken och vill testa för mycket som man kanske borde vara försiktig med. men det gör inget. Det kan inte bli mer än fel
<Kurdistan> itmannen: kör en stabil dist du gillar.
<Kurdistan> resten kan du testa via virtualbox
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Det klarar jag inte många dagar.  Vill utforska och pilla
<Kurdistan> itmannen: farsgubben har varit själv med linux disten jag kör med i 2 månader.
<Kurdistan> :) han har ännu inte klagat
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Nä det är bra att köra säkra distar som "vanliga" användare. men jag tillhör inte dom vanliga
<itmannen> Och att göra om går ju nästan som en grisblink
<Kurdistan> itmannen: vad är det du finner intressant köra rc/alfa/beta grejer?
<Kurdistan> itmannen: det är en sak om du kör dessa för buggrapportera
<Kurdistan> då gör du utvecklarna en stor tjänst
<Kurdistan> annars fattar jag inte varför man plågar sig själv
<itmannen> Kurdistan  ja du. Helt enkelt för att kolla vad som inte funkar. Och hur man ev. kan åtgärda dom. Självklart så skickar jag rapporter
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Och för mig är det ingen plåga. det är ett intresse
<Kurdistan> itmannen: okej. ja, du, gamla farbror din böjelse för krångel fattar jag inte, men vi är alla olika.
<Kurdistan> :)
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Som tur är så är vi olika :)
<Kurdistan> itmannen: då bör du inte köra disten jag kör.
<Kurdistan> du kommer ha tråkigt.
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Jo jag tror dig. Finns det inga alpha ute :D
<Kurdistan> itmannen: ju, det finns av deras 64-bitars.
<Kurdistan> :)
<Kurdistan> itmannen: sedan kan du aktivera visa repos för :) våghalsar.
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Hm. Detta måste utforskas
<ePax> *gäsp*
<Kurdistan> ePax: du vågar inte ta amelias gäsp är på kanelen. :P
<Kurdistan> itmannen: du har fått ny pm med länk till deras test utgåva.
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Tack så mycket. Du har rädddat mig från att sova
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :).
<ePax> Kurdistan, Det är en "myt" att det är Amelias *gäsp* :D
<Kurdistan> ePax: nej, det är lika sant som vårt behov av syre. nästintill enda ggr jag ser amelia skriva är när hon skriver. gäsp.
<Kurdistan> :) ta det inte ifrån mig.
<ePax> Det är lika sant som at universum skapades från "ingeting" av en big boom.  "ingeting exploderade och skapade allt" :D
<madbear> big baraboom?
<Kurdistan> ePax: :( jag ber dig ta inte ifrån gäsp från amelia.
<ePax> Haha
<ePax> madbear, Japp. Som Milla Jovovich säger i 5th Element :D
<madbear> LEELOO
<ePax> Ubuntus wifi drivisar 5ug3r
<ePax> Japp. Söta Leeloo
<Kurdistan> ePax: vad har du för wifi?
<ePax> lspci | grep Atheros
<ePax> 02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<antii> ePax: haha tjena
<ePax> nä men
<antii> ePaxLikesToHax
<ePax> vem ser jag här :D
<ePax> antiantiantiantiantianti
<antii> :P
<Kurdistan> ePax: vilken version?
<Kurdistan> itmannen: ny pm.
<ePax> Kurdistan, Det står ju :D
<ePax> antii, Läget?
<Kurdistan> ePax: menar vilken buntu.
<antii> ePax: Rullar, sj?
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Är du säker på att det är något jag kan pajja ? Annars så är det inget roligt. :D
<ePax> Kurdistan, Jaha 11.04
<ePax> antii, Rullar i tvättstugan :D
<ePax> Springer fram och tillbaka :D
<antii> Haha
<antii> LÃ¥ter kul -_-
<itmannen> Hm. Tvättstuga. Vad innebär det ?
<Kurdistan> ePax: http://peppermintos.net/viewtopic.php?f=39&t=311
<Kurdistan> itmannen: inget du kan paja.
<ePax> itmannen, Där man tvättar kläder.
<Kurdistan> kör test. :)
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Ska vi slå vad :)
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) ja självklart kan du om du vill jävlas.
<itmannen> ePax  :)
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: hej vännen. jag har varit på dem angående blender. :)
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Nä jag vill inte jävlas. jag är en snäll människa
<ePax> Kurdistan, Har redan 54 rate
<realubot> Hallå tjejer!
<maxjezy> tjena Kurdistan :)
<maxjezy> gud va seg man är idag
<maxjezy> känns som jag julhandlat
<realubot> maxjezy: Skärp dig.
<maxjezy> men bara september shoppat
<realubot> Vad köpte du då?
<Kurdistan> ePax: inte så rfkill krånglar för dig?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: tjenis.
<maxjezy> tangentbord mus bilbarnstol, lite skit på ikea och så
<ePax> Får fixa det sen... Men Fedora 15 med Gnome 3 var supernice förutom att fläkten blev ADHD
<realubot> maxjezy: Aha. Har ni Ikea nära där du bor?
<Kurdistan> ePax: :) kör en riktig linux dist.
<maxjezy> realubot, typ en mil
<realubot> Ok.
<itmannen> Har dom börjat sälja gödsel på IKEA ?
<Kurdistan> realubot: tjenis tjejen. :)
<maxjezy> IDK
<realubot> Kurdistan: Hejsan svejan.
<realubot> *svejsan
<ePax> Kurdistan, Som?
<Kurdistan> ePax: blacklist acer-wmi
<Kurdistan> to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<realubot> ePax: Vad är problemet med nätverket?
<paul_andrew> hej såg precis att 11.10 har isos med amd64+mac. Så dessa funkar default att boota på mac nu?
<itmannen> paul_andrew  Som namnet antyder så borde det väl göra det
<Kurdistan> paul_andrew: har du kollat? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<paul_andrew> ok itmannen det är ju nice.
<realubot> paul_andrew: "64-bit Mac (AMD64) desktop CD
<realubot> Choose this to take full advantage of computers based on the AMD64 or EM64T architecture (e.g., Athlon64, Opteron, EM64T Xeon). If you have a non-64-bit processor made by AMD, or if you need full support for 32-bit code, use the Intel x86 images instead. This image is adjusted to work properly on Mac systems."
<itmannen> paul_andrew  det brukar märklas om man testar
<itmannen> Nu gott folk ska jag slå mig ned i TV-fotöljen med min laptop och faktiskt arbete ett tag
<paul_andrew> realubot: ok tack. Hoppas på ett bredare stöd för dem andra distarna när det gäller att boota på mac.
<itmannen> Kurdistan  var inte upp så sent nu så du blir trött och grinig till morgonen
<realubot> itmannen: Vad är det egentligen för arbete du utför eller är det hemligt?
<Kurdistan> itmannen: okej.:)
<Kurdistan> cool http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/ubuntu-reviewed-on-cnn-ibn-india/
<itmannen> realubot  Nä det är inte speciellt hemligt. Sköter om en hemsida samt fixar med en del speciella dokument som  dom promt ska ha i Acces
<itmannen> realubot  "Tyvärr" så verkar det fyllas på med en del andra inbyggda winproblem. Som vanligt mao :=
<itmannen> Ha de gott folket
<realubot> itmannen: Ok. Ha det bra själv!
<realubot> Kurdistan: Ja. Det var lite coolt med reklamen.
<einand> Vad tror ni om BtrFS då, när det är färdigt?
<Kurdistan> einand: den får ju kärlek från kärnan
<Kurdistan> så den lär väl vara redo snart
<Kurdistan> fedora kommer ju köra med den som standard tror jag till nästa utgåva
<Kurdistan> eller så var det den efter
<einand> Kurdistan:
<einand> So Btrfs is not the default for Fedora 13?
<einand> Oh no, its not ready for primetime yet. It's still very much an experimental fs that is under heavy development. A lot of the key features are there, but a lot of stabilizing and such needs to be done still
<einand> Kurdistan: sorry, gammalt
<Kurdistan> einand: :) tänkte väl.
<Kurdistan> det har gått några utgåvor av fedora sedan 13
<Kurdistan> :)
<einand> Planerna på att använda filsystemet btrfs till Fedora 16 går i kras. Alla nödvändiga verktyg är inte klara.
<einand> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.397694/fedoras-btrfs-planer-krossade
<Kurdistan> einand: okej. som sagt den lär snart bli standard.
<Kurdistan> jag har personligen inte brådska
<einand> :)
<Kurdistan> det var nog stor uppståndelse övergång från ext3 till ext4.
<Kurdistan> einand: :) windows påstås komma med ny filsystem. tror du den är redo?
<einand> Kurdistan: WinFS?
<Kurdistan> einand: ne något annat sh-t.
<einand> ok
<Kurdistan> snart har man skrivit 900 inlägg på forumet
<Kurdistan> damn  tiden går fort
<Linda^> När man sover
<Linda^> indeed!
<madbear> Linda^: sup dawg
<Linda^> Varför kallar du mig för hund? :(
<Linda^> Jag är faktiskt ingen hund!
<madbear> sup biatch?
<Linda^> Ameh
<Linda^> madbear: Du borde gå en kurs i hur man frågar saker snällt.
<Hund> Linda^: Dawg är annat ord för homie.
<madbear> hahaha kul att just dawgen skällde till
<madbear> precis Linda^ ! jag menar inte att du e en Hund
<Hund> madbear: Konstigt. :P
<Linda^> Jaha, jag trodde bara det var en såndär fjortisstavning. Som när folk skriver "gawd" istället för "god" i "oh my god"
<Linda^> nivet...
<Hund> Linda^: Det är ett typ 1000 år gammalt slang från america. :P
<einand> amerika är inte ens 1000 år gammalt
<Linda^> Hund: Men det där att klämma in W och byta ut bokstäver är inte 1000 år gammalt i Sverige. Det är ett jäkla fjortispåhitt :P
<Hund> einand: Jag kryddade lite ju. :P
<Linda^> Sen var jag kanske inte jätteseriös när jag frågade varför han kallade mig för hund
<Hund> Linda^: Vem är seriös på irc idag? :P
<Linda^> Hunden?
<Linda^> Jag vet inte :(
<einand> På internet vet ingen om du är en Hund
<Hund> Jag är egentligen en ren som fake nickar.
<einand> det är annars ett väldigt känt citat
<Hund> Mjo. :)
<Linda^> :(
<madbear> min hund har iaf mens atm
<madbear> det är drygt
<Linda^> Jobbigt med mens
<Linda^> Det vet ju jag!
<Linda^> :p
<Linda^> SÃ¥atteh..
<madbear> jopp
<madbear> Linda^: hur går det med skoln då?
<madbear> vad hade du haft för prov eller nåt
<Linda^> Jag hade tenta idag
<Linda^> tror jag fick godkänt.
<madbear> IDAH
<madbear> vadå för nåt?
<Linda^> MM!
<Linda^> linux fundamentals
<madbear> vad behandlas då?
<madbear> fan va tenta du gör så tidigt redan
<Linda^> Jag hade en klurig fråga om ubuntu.. Eller jag tyckte den var lite klurig.
<Linda^> apt-get använder man ju för att installera.. right?
<madbear> ja
<madbear> :P
<Linda^> och det där.. dkpg?
<Linda^> eller vilken ordning nu bokstäverna kommer
<madbear> dpkg eller hur
<Linda^> du kan det där bättre än mig
<Linda^> Jag har ju aldrig skrivit dkpg install liksom
<madbear> men det är väl nåt med paket
<Linda^> har ni?
<madbear> jag kör slackbuilds och källkod bara
<madbear> men nu ska jag läsa
<realubot> Linda^: apt-get är en frontend till dpkg.
<madbear> ja det läste jag precis
<madbear> Linda^: apt-get använder dpkg
<Linda^> 34. På ett ubuntubaserat system använder du istället följande för att installera
<Linda^>  
<Linda^>     A. apt-get B. dkpg
<madbear> i paketen så finns info om vad som ska hända troligen :P
<realubot> Linda^: Jag använder dpkg -i --force-all example.deb när jag installerade en drivrutin till min skrivare igår.
<Linda^> så rätt svar på den frågan var, enligt läraren, A och B.. dvs både apt-get och dkpg. Men jag svarade bara A
<realubot> *använde
<Philip5> madbear: har du ont i benen idag?
<madbear> Philip5: lite men bättre nu
<madbear> har haft denna smärtan efter varje pass senaste veckorna
<Philip5> knät då?
<madbear> det är mycket bättre
<madbear> igår kunde jag knappt gå ju
<Linda^> realubot: Så du skulle svarat både A och B?
<Philip5> kanske överansträngning
<realubot> *användejag hade svarat apt-get men det är ju en idiotfråga.
<madbear> idag gick jag 3km
<realubot> Äh.
<madbear> Philip5: jag måste börja om igen som sagt
<Linda^> Nu är jag förvirrad.
<madbear> fan va lack ändå.. ville ju slå syrrans 3:09 :/
<Linda^> vad skulle ni ha svarat? BÃ¥da eller bara ena?
<Philip5> madbear: läste du vad jag skrev om IBS när du gick och la dig härom natten?
<realubot> Linda^: Fick man svara två?
<madbear> Philip5: japp det stämde exakt
<madbear> men sjuka är att det funkat hela sommaren och så pajjar det 2 veckor innan loppet
<Philip5> madbear: så har jag också efter en 20 km
<Linda^> realubot: Det fanns två svarsalternativ till. MAn ska kryssa i rätt svar. Samtliga rätt svar. Annars får man fel. Räcker inte med ett rätt svar.
<realubot> Linda^: Jag anser att dpkg och apt-get går att använda till att installera paket men apt-get är ju ett frontend till spkg.
<madbear> aldrig haft smärtan förut, även detpasset jag körde 30km
<realubot> *dpkg
<realubot> Linda^: Då är dpkg och apt-get rätt.
<Linda^> realubot: Okej.
<Linda^> Då får jag fel på den frågan :(
<madbear> Linda^: jag tycker ju att A är rätt
<Philip5> madbear: jäkligt jobbigt när man får så för då brukar man vara extra känslig ett tag tills man återhämtat sig helt och tränat upp det igen med stabilitet och smidighet
<madbear> det är det DU använder
<Linda^> jag velade länge om jag skulle svara båda.. eller bara apt-get
<Linda^> till slut blev det bara apt-get
<madbear> man bygger frontends för att du inte ska behöva kunna det svåra
<realubot> Linda^: "dpkg  is  a  tool to install, build, remove and manage Debian packages. The primary and more user-friendly front-end for dpkg is aptitude(1). dpkg itself is controlled entirely via command line  parameters,  which consist  of  exactly  one  action and zero or more options. The action-parameter tells dpkg what to do and options control the behavior of the action in some way.
<madbear> eller fatta vad som händer
<realubot> "
<Philip5> !dpkg
<ubot2> Factoid 'dpkg' not found
<Philip5> :(
<Linda^> madbear: Ja. PRECIS! Jag har aldrig med hjälp av tangentbordet själv använt dpkg. Men många påpekade den frågan när vi gick igenom svaren efteråt.. Så han skulle fundera lite. Kan hända att jag får rätt ändå på den frågan.
<madbear> Philip5: det blir typ inge löpning nu på ett tag bara rehab och cykel
<Philip5> madbear: så har jag haft det hela sommaren efter maran. det är först nu för någon vecka sedan som jag kunnat jobba mer än 3 km
<realubot> dpkg används ofta för att installera .deb-filer från Terminalen, t.ex. en drivrutin till en skrivare som jag gjorde igår.
<realubot> dpkg -i example.deb
<Linda^> realubot: NÃ¥ja.
<einand> Linda^: om du tex installerar google chrome gör du det manuelt
<Linda^> nu skiter vi i den frågan
<madbear> Philip5: jag hade nog ett uppehåll på några veckor, det pajjade allt
<Linda^> einand: Jag installerar från sidan :o Jag har inte jobbat så mycket grafiskt :o
<Linda^> tvärtom
<Linda^> menar jag
<madbear> kanske inte joggat på 2 veckor och sen så körde jag nåt 2h pass
<madbear> då pajjade dreten
<Linda^> går in på google chrome och tankar hem och installerar grafiskt
<madbear> bara att ta lärdom då
<Linda^> Vad är dreten?
<madbear> knät :/
<madbear> eller ja fästet vid knät
<realubot> Linda^: När du installerar från sidan så använder det grafiska programmet säkert dpkg.
<Linda^> realubot: Det görd et säkert.
<Philip5> madbear: jäkligt drygt är det och tar tid att träna så man blir som förr igen
<realubot> Linda^: dreten?
<Linda^> realubot: Häng med i matchen. madbear pajjade sin dret.
<realubot> Jaha.
<realubot> Det är penisbenet.
<madbear> T_T
<Linda^> :
<Linda^> :o
<Linda^> En cola på det här eller vad säger ni?
<realubot> Det är lite sent för kokain.
<realubot> Tycker jag.
<Linda^> :(
<madbear> det är aldrig för sent för kokain, enligt Persbrandt
<Linda^> Jag har ju precis vaknat.
<realubot> Persbrandt gillar kola och bankrånare.
<realubot> Sa han i förhör.
<madbear> han e för go
<madbear> hörde ni att han ska leda wildkids nästa säsong?
<madbear> :DDDDDDDDDDDd
<realubot> Linda^: Vaknat?
<realubot> Linda^: Varför går du upp nu?
<realubot> madbear: Nehe. Det är ju Rickard Olsson som ska leda Wildkids?
<Linda^> realubot: jag skulle bara "vila lite"
<realubot> madbear: Persbrandt ska ju filma Hobbit.
<madbear> realubot: det va på skoj du fattade inte
<madbear> dom kickade ju nissen som gick på kola
<realubot> Ja, ja. Nu är jag med på noterna.
<madbear> han stod väl på ståplats och gnaget kör ju kola i bengalerna
<madbear> så inte konstigt han hade det i sig liksom
<einand> han Ola är dum i huvudet.
<Linda^> jävla snack om kola! NU BLIR DET COLA!
<madbear> einand: vaffö?
<einand> Han sa i en debatt om barnporr, bättre några osyldiga sitter i fängelset
<realubot> einand: Just det.
<realubot> einand: Varför sa du inte det till honom? Du satt ju i publiken.
<madbear> än att några skyldiga går fria menar han?
<einand> så jag tänkte oavsätt om han är skyldig eller inte är det väl bättre att han sitter inne "oskyldigt"
<einand> för att få bort skiten från gatorna
<einand> madbear: Typ
<madbear> nu åkte han på en nöt iaf :P
<realubot> Det var ju så uppenbart att han skulle åka dit. Varför försökte han ens att komma undan?
<madbear> han är oskydlig men kan inte säga varför
<madbear> försökte han det?
<realubot> madbear: Precis.
<madbear> han va väl tyst i förhör så klart han åker dit då
<realubot> Då är det bättre att han håller köft helt om han inte kan säga varför han är oskyldig.
<realubot> Vad är det för löjlig ursäkt. Jag är oskyldig men kan inte säga varför.
<realubot> Om snuten påträffar spår av kokain i provet så måste han ju ha en riktigt bra förklaring annars åker han ju dit. Det håller inte att säga att man är oskyldig utan att förklara hur kolan hamnade i kroppen.
<einand> Zambezi: 3 månaders uppsägninstid hos telia ochså, så är 5000-6000kr rutger svinet kostar mig + glasögonen på några tusen
<einand> sorry felkanal
<madbear> Linda^: hur går det med kolan
<madbear> jag drack cola i lördags och igår
<madbear> nu är jag fast
<madbear> kroppen skrek socker idag så jag köpte en rockstar...
<madbear> fjortisvarning på rockstar
<cHarNe2> ny dag, nya tag
<Linda^> madbear: det går nog rätt bra
<madbear> Linda^: hur kommer det sig att ni har så många tentor så tidigt?
<realubot> Det är ju KY.
<madbear> jopp men endå?
<realubot> Dom läser väl 1 månad och sedan tenta på det eller något.
<realubot> Linda^: Raggar du jobb här i kanalen då?
<madbear> fan har man gått så länge redan
<madbear> tiden går för snabbt, realubot pausa den!
<Linda^> realubot: Nä, inte än
<Philip5> madbear: du ska inte slå till och göra så här då?!?! :O   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DsOsd6fhjHY
<madbear> vad säger man... nej tack :P
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> då är det roligare att stretcha och rehabträna knät :D
<madbear> något
<Linda^> Jag fick för mig att testa på KDE
<Linda^> usch
<Linda^> :(
<realubot> madbear: Ok. Jag pausar tiden.
<madbear> :D
<madbear> Linda^: nu får du Philip5 på dig :P
<madbear> Philip5: buss på!
<Linda^> madbear: älskar han kde?
 * Linda^ hides
<madbear> älskar är underdrift
<madbear> han andas kde
<Linda^> haha
<Linda^> det är så... blä!
<Linda^> jävla kalle anka och skit
<Philip5> hehe
<Linda^> madbear: Philip5 gillar mig. Han kan inte vara arg på mig och skälla på mig och grejer :P
<Linda^> Du märker det va?
<realubot> Linda^: Har du en netbook eller vad använder du för dator?
<Linda^> realubot: Ja
<Linda^> har en stationär också
<Linda^> realubot: VADÅRÅ! Sluta idla
<realubot> Linda^: DÃ¥ kan du ju joina Folding@home.
<realubot> Linda^: http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=54741
<realubot> På din stationära.
<Linda^> what
<realubot> Linda^: Ja?
<Linda^> realubot: a
<Linda^> va
<realubot> Linda^: Vad är det med dig? :)
<Linda^> realubot: Mycket. Vad är det med dig? :(
<realubot> Linda^: Varför säger du what?
<Linda^> För jag fattar ingenting
<realubot> Linda^: Det står ju i länken.
<Linda^> massa text
<realubot> Ja.
<Linda^> jag har haft tenta idag, och jag är trött. Jag orkar inte läsa massa info
<Linda^> :(
<realubot> Ok, ok.
<realubot> Linda^: Ctrl+L i kanalen är samma sak som att skriva clear.
<Linda^> Okej?
<realubot> Det rensar bort allt så man får ett tomt fönster.
<Linda^> Again.. okej?
<realubot> Det är mycket smidigt.
<realubot> Så det så.
<realubot> Nej. Inte i kanalen. :)
<realubot> I Terminalen.
<realubot> Ctrl+L i Terminalen är samma sak som att skriva clear.
<realubot> :D
<Linda^> Jag vet detta realubot
<Linda^> Men tack för informationen :)
<realubot> Det är bra. Jag visste inte att Cltr+L var samma sak som clear. Jag har alltid skrivit clear,
<Linda^> Stackars :(
<realubot> Mm.
<realubot> Ctrl+L är ju mycket smidigare.
<Linda^> Haha
<Linda^> Vilken knäpp :(
<Philip5> Squarism: jasså du
<Squarism> Tjena
<Philip5> Squarism: jag har precis spelat lite
<Squarism> asså
<Philip5> och du ska eller?
<Squarism> typ
<Squarism> =D
<Philip5> jag är förkyld så är trött, seg, uttråkad och kan inte sova
<Squarism> om jag ska skriva en nyårskrönika i år så ska jag COH få årets-årets grej pris
<Philip5> hehe
<Squarism> låter som en jobbig kombo
<Philip5> och förra årets
<Philip5> och året innan
<Squarism> faktiskt börja jag i år
<Philip5> åhå
<Squarism> har inte spelat spel så mkt förr om åren
<Philip5> jag har spelat det sedan det kom men det är först i år som jag börjat spela online faktiskt
<Squarism> oh ok
<Philip5> upptäckt det på nytt kanske man kan säga
<Squarism> förstår
<Squarism> nä, på något sätt har jag avundats människor som snöat in på spel.. typ wow spelarna etc
<Squarism> problemet har varit att man tröttnat på alla spel efter ett tag
<Squarism> men så kommer COH där, som en sjänk från ovan
<Squarism> o äntligen kan man kalla sig asocial spelnörd
<Squarism> =D
<Squarism> Ett par Rollspel har samma effekt.. men när dom tagit slut läggs dom på hyllan
<Squarism> Philip5, är du bevandrad i NAS världen?
<Philip5> så där
<Squarism> tänkte om power linux användare fnyste åt det som säljs såsom bonnfångeri o att ni alla köpte ngn okänd aparat o ba tryckte in en linux dist i den
<Squarism> de är min förhoppning
<Squarism> betala 1700 för en maskin med bara en hårddisk i känns fel
<Philip5> nja de flesta nas-enheter har nog redan någon form av linux på när man köper dem nu för tiden
<Philip5> brukar vara om man vill köra något eget på dem istället för det som kommer med dem
#ubuntu-se 2011-09-27
<Squarism> oh ok
<Squarism> har du en?
<Philip5> nope
<Philip5> har en router som kan fungera som nas
<Philip5> men gör inte det just nu
<einand> Philip5: kan du stoppa in hårdiskar i den?
<einand> sata eller ide?
<Philip5> usb
<einand> urk
<Philip5> inte optimalt men går
<einand> bör bli rätt tröt när du använder usb disken
<Squarism> einand, är du begåvad med NAS?
<einand> Squarism: ja
<Squarism> har du några bra tips för en som inte vill slänga mkt pengar alls
<Squarism> ...förutom på diskarna
<einand> beror på vad du vill ha
<Squarism> strulfri, billig o strömsnål
<Philip5> ska du ha en liten tyst som står som typ en router eller ska du ha en liten server nästan med mer kraft som står och surrar?
<Squarism> o raid 1
<einand> varför raid1 och inte mer kostnadseffektiv raid5
<Squarism> känns ba overkill med 4 diskar på något sätt
<Squarism> ska ju ba spara lite filer
<Squarism> o filmer
<einand> räcker med 3 diskar för raid5
<einand> men oavsätt
<einand> jag tänkte mer på priset per gigabyte
<speedxcore> raid1 eller raid10 är lite smartare än raid5 eftersom att dagens diskar är så pass stora. att fail under återskapande risken blir så stor,
<Squarism> misstänker att själva nas prylen blir dyrar då
<einand> men oavsätt, så tror jag vilken nas som helst fungerar hyffsat för dina behov då
<speedxcore> se även till att inte köpa alla diskarna i en array vid ett och samma köp, samma modell och samma märke.
<Squarism> på prisjakt verkar de som alla tycker allt billigare än : http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?p=754023 ... är skit
<Squarism> tycker det är lite saftigt
<einand> köp en begagnad då
<Squarism> är det tradera som gäller då?
<speedxcore> hmm, en rostig p4 med ett satakort i, sen dmraid och rtorrent.  KLAR =)
<einand> jo
<Squarism> en 50W's nas
<Squarism> de går ju inte i dessa tider
<einand> varje disk drar 25watt
<speedxcore> jag chattar från en celeron 650mhz ulv, hela maskinen drar 30watt
<Squarism> nä?
<Squarism> trodde en disk drog typ 10
<Squarism> ...med lågt rpm iafl
<einand> kanske är strömsnålare idag, förr iaf räkna man på 25watt (förr 5 år sedan)
<Philip5> ananrs tycker jag qnap verkar rätt najs. de har många olika modeller efter behov
<einand> fast självklart drar en 2.5disk mindre
<einand> jag fick en nas från intel
<einand> alltså fick den inte av intel, utan märket är intel
<Squarism> ok
 * speedxcore tycker att amds e350 cpuer verkar trevliga i en nas, dom klarar virtualisering t.om.
<Squarism> speedcore: finns de något lämpligt barebones med dem?
<Squarism> bygga eget brukar bli så krångligt / dyrt
<einand> virtualisera en nas :)
<Squarism> jag tänkte faktiskt det
<einand> varför?
<einand> så du får flera nasar
<Squarism> köra freenas på virtualbox på min win7 maskin med raw acces
<Squarism> nä... istället för att köpa
<speedxcore> einand: kan var trevligt med småservers virtuellt t.ex. bind, nån irssi maskin osv. Lite separation skadar aldrig.
<Squarism> ville inte att allt windowsskit skulle få direkt access till den
<Squarism> ...till diskarna menar jag
<speedxcore> Squarism: dom säljer e350 på miniitx kort, på webhallen..  kostar under 1000
<einand> speedxcore: suger på tok för mycket ram att köra så
<Squarism> speedxcore, låter som om det kan dra iväg då
<einand> speedxcore: länka
<Squarism> jag fick iafl uppfattningen att det int va en bra ide
<einand> samma pris som en nas
<Squarism> för moderkortet kanske
<Squarism> sen ska du ha minne, psu, låda
<speedxcore> einand: det blir slösigt absolut, men rätt praktiskt.
<einand> moderrkotet+ram 1000kr, chassie 500-700kr
<einand> exakt samma pris
<Squarism> ja, då kan man lika gärna köpa färdigbyggt ju
<einand> inte lika feixbel
<einand> bygger den själv, släng in linux och du kan köra rtorrent på den
<einand> och irrsi
<speedxcore> http://www.webhallen.com/hardvara/135990-msi_e350is-e45-amd_fusion_mini-itx   t.ex.
<einand> släng in cups och du har en skrivar server med
<speedxcore> man ska dock komma ihåg att dom flesta grovsoprums/itskrot datorer är mkt snabbare än de flesta nasar, atom eller amd e350 kort. =)
<einand> speedxcore: fast så kostar dom också 4-5  gånger mer i månaden
<einand> i el
<Squarism> men drar x4 mer ström
<speedxcore> jag tycker att dells kompakt-serie med t.ex. celerons på 3ghz är mkt trevliga som servers
<speedxcore> einand: min dell celeron 650 ulv, med en 3.5 disk drar som sagt 30watt
<einand> isf borde man sattsa på en laptop, och stoppa in sata kontroller kort
<einand> tex min gamla c2d laptop drog 24 watt
<speedxcore> trasiga laptops funkar också.. bara man gör rent.
<einand> japp
<speedxcore> pga att folk brukar ha myst med sina datorer i sängen osv
<einand> man kan få laptopar med trasig skärm tex nästan gratis
<Squarism> har dells "kompakt serie" ngt namn?
<speedxcore> är man seriös skruvar man upp och trycker i en brutal fläkt
<speedxcore> bärbara är inte gjorda att gå 24/7 på det sättet
<einand> speedxcore: det är ingen som helst fara
<einand> speedxcore: som nas blir dom inte varma
<Squarism> har laptops sata gränssnitt då?
<speedxcore> Squarism: en väldig massa namn =)  det är dom där ganska platta, som brukar stå under en skärm, på mataffären, på resebyrån, på caféet, på flygplatsen, på intersport..  well well
<einand> Expresscard
<Squarism> oh, så dom säljs inte till privatkund?
<einand> jo
<Squarism> hittar du dom på hemsidan får du gärna länka
<speedxcore> http://i00.i.aliimg.com/photo/v1/106038132/Dell_SFF_Black_PC_case.jpg  där är en
<speedxcore> dom säljs via diverse IT auktion/skrot företag
<Squarism> ah
<Squarism> ok
<speedxcore> finns från 400mhz -> 3ghz typ
<Squarism> tack för input
<Squarism> nu måste jag gejma
<speedxcore> oftast lowpower celeron och mkt tysta
<speedxcore> om du är snål
<einand> speedxcore: asus säljer snudd på identiska maskiner också
<speedxcore> ah
<einand> köpte ett gäng till en skola en gång
<speedxcore> dom är trevliga dom där, just för att dom är tysta och gjorda för 24/7
<speedxcore> ofta har dom MKT TUNGA nätagg som bara ger kanske 100watt. Detta pga extrema mängder passiva kylflänsar.
<einand> på tal om det, jag skall nog reklamera laddare till min nya laptop
<speedxcore> dårå
<einand> WTF
<einand> Spotify reserves the right in its sole discretion to revoke your Application Key for any reason or no reason, without notice, and to block access to the API and Service by the Application, without any liability to you or your users.
<haffe> Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood morgon.
<[Spooky]> haffe: Tjena tjena!
<Stockholm_Angel2> haffe:  hi
<haffe> Dags att gå.
<phnom> Morrn
<haffe> Hallå.
<whomee> mörn
<maxjezy> morrn
<HeMan> Morrn!
<coobra> HeMan: !!!1
<coobra> :D
<amelia> godmorgon!
<coobra>  amelia !!! :D
 * coobra slänger munkar på amelia 
<phnom> Det här vart ju bra... Disconnectade inte av screenen/byobu när jag stack hemifrån så nu är den samma upplösning som på min laptop fast på en större skärm, den blåser inte upp den till samma storlek som terminalen =/
<whomee> phnom: orutinerat!
<phnom> whomee: Ja, nästan så jag får sticka tidigt idag och fixa det ;)
<HeMan> phnom: kan inte screen -x lösa lite sånt?
<phnom> Såja -d -r :) byobu autostartar tydligen inte screen så :/
<Markslap> tmux!
 * phnom lyckades just starta byobu inuti byobu :(
<coobra> heh
<Markslap> Yo dawg...
<whomee> vet inte vilket jag gillar bäst, byobu eller tmux .. ren screen fyller ju faktiskt sin funktion.
<Nafallo> whomee: byobu-tmux ?
<whomee> Nafallo: kanske är en variant!
<haffe> Hohoho.
<haffe> Nu är jag ägare till två powermac G5.
<haffe> En på 2x2Ghz, och en på 2x1.8.
<haffe> Vad ska jag hitta på med dem?
<Markslap> Computer trashing \o/
<Markslap> Eller iofs, inga datorer.
<Markslap> Toy trashing
<Markslap> \o/
<haffe> De är alldeles för fina för att ha sönder.
<haffe> Isåfall kan jag lika gärna bygga om dem och ha x86hårdvara i.
<Markslap> Mm, du kan sitta och tittapå dom.
<Markslap> Om dom är så fina. :D
<Markslap> Ha som konst liksom.
<haffe> Tänk för att jag kan det.
<haffe> Och det kommer kännas bra.
<Nafallo> haffe: beklagar.
<Nafallo> ;-)
<haffe> Och om jag nu drar igång gentoo på dem?
<HeMan> haffe: well, då har du fler problem än innan du skaffade dom...
<kodein> oj, fint, G5:or
<haffe> HeMan: Jag kommer fortfarande ha störst e-penis här inne.
<HeMan> haffe: hur mätas den? tror jag har möjlighet att klå dig hur den än mätas...
<einand> i kväll börjar mitt expriment
<haffe> 5 Parsec.
<HeMan> einand: där du har lapp för ena ögat, bara gå baklänges och ha en femkrona i varje hand i 15 år?
<einand> jag har så gott som uteslutande kört linux och bsd på serverar senaste 17 åren. Så idag skall jag testa att köra MS produkter på allt för att skaffa mig en objektiv åsikt om skillnaden (och inte bara sånt jag läst)
<HeMan> einand: ok, för det andra experimentet har jag redan kört
<HeMan> einand: tror iofs det är ungefär samma resultat
<HeMan> einand: har du något vettigt licens-deal?
<jaan0> kan en åsikt nånsin vara objektiv?
<kodein> kan Gud ha en åsikt så motbjudande, att han inte ens själv håller med om den?
<einand> HeMan: ja, msdnaa
<Coffe> dax att testa 11.10 :)
<HeMan> einand: ok. nu var det iofs rätt många år sedan jag körde någon ms-produkt men då var det lite problematiskt att få vettiga licenser om man bara skulle testa
<HeMan> jag är ju trots allt certifierad på NT 4...
<einand> HeMan: högskolan bjuder på alla licenser
<HeMan> einand: ok
<HeMan> "First trip is free"...
<einand> är ju så
<einand> tänkte jag skulle testa iaf
<HeMan> jag ska testa hemkatalog på nfsv4 på en linux-server
<HeMan> inte riktigt samma omställning...
<einand> jag är faktiskt också certad i nt4
<HeMan> nt4 är också den senaste windows jag jobbat med...
<kodein> finns det nyare windowsar?
<Markslap> Inte om man lever i en kodeindimma.
<speakman> moorrn
<HeMan> märkligt move av Spotify att kräva Facebook för nya användare
<madbear> ja wtf
<itmannen> Hur i fridens dagar byter jag ägare på en hd i min maskin ?
<kodein> chown
<itmannen> Nja det måsta vara fler parametrar
<itmannen> detta funkar inte sudo chown itmannen/sdb1
<itmannen> "chown: kan inte komma åt "/sdb1": Filen eller katalogen finns inte". Men det gör den
<jaan0> pratar du om disk eller partition?
<itmannen> det är en extra hd
<phnom> Du menar nog /dev/sdb1 ? Och den ska du inte chowna
<jaan0> sdb1 är väl en partition?
<itmannen> phnom  Helt rätt. Men hur byter jag då ?
<kodein> phnom: man kan chowna monteringspunkten, men visst, själva device handlen kan man ju låta vara.
<amelia> *gäsp*
<amelia> vad hände idag?
<phnom> kodein: Ja, precis. <-- itmannen
<itmannen> Min sbd1 är en egen 500 GB HD
<itmannen> sudo chown itmannen /media/Backup detta byter bara till hd men gör inget med rättigheter gällande mapparna
<kodein> -R
<kodein> man chown
<itmannen> kodein  Hur menar du ?
<kodein> att du ska använda flagga för att rekursera neråt i trädet
<kodein> och även att detta står i man-sidan för chown
<itmannen> kodein  Vart ska jag lägga in -R ?
<kodein>  sudo chown -R  itmannen /media/Backup
<itmannen> kodein  BINGO. Tack det funkade :)
<whomee> lunch'n'learn
<whomee> jag tog lunch ialf
<spydon> NÃ¥gon som vet hur jag sparar en rad som telnet skriver ut i ett bashskript?
<spydon> Jag skriver massa saker till telnet, men jag behöver ha tillbaka ett av svaren till bashskriptet
<kodein> pipes?
<itmannen> Prisa Gud för IRC :D
<amelia> någon som mekkat med nya loggningen i sudo och mekkat med sudoreplay samt att loggen ska följa sudo su -?
<spydon> kodein: mjo, men jag pipar till telnet, hur kan jag få en av de sakerna som telnet skriver tillbaka in i skriptet då?
<whomee> itmannen: prisa Jarkko Oikarinen.
<itmannen> När jag ska köra update i min 11.10 så verkar det gå bättre att nyttja huvudserver och att jag kör via terminalen.
<itmannen> whomee  Då får vi prisa han istället då :)
<itmannen> NÃ¥gon med samma erfarenhet ?
<kodein> spydon: borde ju gå att leda om stdout för telnetprocessen också, tycker jag
<itmannen> Nu är det en färd ut till verkliga livet som gäller ett tag. Sköt er snyggt nu
<spydon> kodein: mjo, frågan är hur man gör
<Barre> tyst och lugnt idag
<antii> Barre: Ja, tyst nu.
<antii> Barre: :-P
<Barre> hehe
<HeMan> passa på att anmäla er till http://www.foss-sthlm.se/nov2011.html (ja Barre, jag spammar på alla medier!)
<kodein> multimedialt!
<larsemil> Dalnix kommer eventuellt att delas till två bolag. Ett som sköter serverhall och de tjänsterna och ett renodlat webbutvecklingsföretag
<larsemil> och funderar på namn till webutvecklingsföretaget
<larsemil> vad tror ni om iftrue.se ?
<ah-berg> larsemil,  varför vill du dela upp det?
<kodein> jag har ju redan träffat rms
<larsemil> ah-berg: för att det kommer bli fler på det senare
<larsemil> kommer vara flera anställda
<larsemil> och jag tror inte Dalnix är det bästa utvecklarnamnet. Det handlar kanske mer om drift
<larsemil> fast jag vet ej
<ah-berg> ok du vill ha separata varumärken alltså
<whomee> HeMan: hade jag bott närmare stockholm så
<Barre> HeMan: jag blockar dig på de flesta media redan.. så skjut på du ;)
<madbear> larsemil: truedala
<madbear> davlp?
<amelia> HeMan: om ni ser till att få dit theo också och fixar en debatt så kommer jag. :)
<larsemil> ah-berg: precis
<Barre> HeMan: http://informationforum.hds.com/hds/?WT.mc_id=
<HeMan> Barre: bra! då ska jag maila, sms'a, klottra på gatan utan för där du bor och sända radioreklam!
<Barre> jag antar att heman håller på att skicka en massa meddelanden här, men som sagt.. block... BLOCK!! ;P
<Barre> HeMan: jag är reggad
<HeMan> Barre: trevligt!
<Barre> HeMan: men... printa biljett.. det känns lite.. 80-tal.. eller?
<HeMan> Barre: jo
<HeMan> Barre: men det är inte mitt fel
<Barre> HeMan: det hindrar inte mig för att anklaga ller klandra dig för detta
<HeMan>   /gnore Barre
<HeMan> oops
<Barre> hehehe
<kodein> gnore? låter otäckt
<HeMan> Barre låter också otäckt
<Barre> HeMan låter betäckt
<HeMan> men bara när jag sjunger
<larsemil> HeMan: Barre jag kan berätta för er vad han kommer säga:
<larsemil> RANT RANT RANT. TROLLOLOLOLOLOL RANT TROLL RANT PUN PUN TROLL RANT
<Barre> larsemil: hahaha... jag är mest intresserad om vad det är för matrester jag kan med blotta ögat se i hans skägg
<HeMan> vi (som sponsor) var tvugna att godkännas av RMS...
<HeMan> tror det hjälpte att vi maintainar en arkitektur i linux-kärnan...
<HeMan> där processorn-arkitekturen dessutom är helt open source
<HeMan> OpenRISC om någon funderade
<bamsefar> :)
<Barre> HeMan: intresset var överväldigande ;)
<HeMan> Barre: jo
<kodein> HeMan: open source is missing the point, som rms skulle säga
<Barre> jag är inte bara trött, jag är slö också
<larsemil> herrå
<kodein> Squarism: nej, inte direkt.
<kodein> Squarism: men det går säkert bra att inte skicka privmsg också
<kodein> Squarism: svaret är hur som helst "nej", och du kan sluta privmsga mig.
<Squarism> ok
<Squarism> fick hjälp av en annan
<itmannen> Vad ovanligt. Trätomål på en IRC-kanal :D
<itmannen> Åter i bostaden bland mina kära system. Undrar vad jag ska sabotera idag då ?
<kodein> det svenska telegrafnätet
<itmannen> Nja det har jag inte i min dator
<kodein> installera gentoo på dattan då, då slipper du fundera mer
<itmannen> Menar du att det är förenat med problem med Gentoo ?
<amelia> *gäsp*
<itmannen> amelia  Sömntuta
<amelia> Barre: ska du också titta på RMS?
<itmannen> Går det att installera linux i en MAC och skriva över det befintliga ?
<jaan0> definiera mac
<HeMan> amelia: tror han bara skulle kolla efter matrester i RMS skägg
<itmannen> macbook
<jaan0> intel?
<itmannen> Ingen aning
<itmannen> Jag har den inte här hemma
<kodein> jaan0: My Apple Computer
<kodein> itmannen: ja, det går feint
<Barre> amelia: det är tanken ja
<itmannen> kodein  Låter bra det. Då ska jag nog testa. Det kan inte bli mer än fel :)
<DanielSenat> Nån som har problem med hackande i spotify? Använder Linux preview. Inte alltid men ibland hackar det till som på en gammal lp
<itmannen> DanielSenat  Är det en äkta Spotify eller fusk med wine ?
<DanielSenat> Nej det är äkta
<DanielSenat> Jag var tvungen att betala för att få det att funka..
<DanielSenat> Men lite störande att programmet beteer sig som en väldigt känslig cdspelare
<DanielSenat> har Xubuntu
<ah-berg> är  det samma sak med real ubuntu med gnome?
<DanielSenat> ah-berg, jag vet inte, när jag hade ubuntu körde jag med wine
<itmannen> DanielSenat  Varför körde du med wine när det finns en äkta för ubuntu ?
<amelia> HeMan: haha
<DanielSenat> itmannen, För att jag hade spotify innan det släpptes en linuxvariant
<amelia> DanielSenat: ibland har jag problem i början av en låt att det blir lite hackigt..
<itmannen> DanielSenat  Ok. Då förstår jag
<DanielSenat> itmannen, för att jag hade gratisversionen med..
<itmannen> DanielSenat  Så det är inte gratis längre ?
<DanielSenat> amelia, ja det är nästan bara i början av en låt, typ när man byter låt
<amelia> DanielSenat: det har jag haft lite problem med till och från. både på min redhat på jobbet och fedoran hemma.
<DanielSenat> itmannen, Man måste ju ha unlimited eller premium för att ha linuxversionen
<amelia> DanielSenat: men linuxversionen då.
<DanielSenat> amelia, Samma här
<DanielSenat> fast på xubuntu
<DanielSenat> har en gammal data med 512 RAM
<amelia> DanielSenat: tror dock bara det händer för mig när jag bläddrar igenom typ ett antal låtar innan jag bestämmer mig för att lyssna på en.
<amelia> DanielSenat: jag har 4gb i båda mina så det är inte problemet.
<amelia> DanielSenat: är aldrig problem om den byter låt själv.
<DanielSenat> amelia, OK! Ja låter jag spelaren vara ifred så hackar det inte
<amelia> DanielSenat: då är du iaf inte ensam om problemet.
<DanielSenat> Antar att jag får sluta pilla, man ska ju inte byta låt mitt i hehe
<DanielSenat> amelia, Det är alltid tryggt
<amelia> DanielSenat: men det är ju trots allt bara en beta. frågan är om det någonsin blir mer.
<itmannen> Jag förstår inte denna facination av Spotify
<amelia> itmannen: du kanske inte lyssnar på musik?
<DanielSenat> itmannen, Det är smidigt tycker jag. Har en massa musik på datorn men ofta hittar spelaren inte alla låtar. Blir en massa "unknown"
<DanielSenat> :)
<itmannen> amelia  Nä det är ytterst sällan
<HeMan> jag förstår inte heller faschinationen över spotify
<amelia> itmannen: då är det inte så konstigt att du inte förstår.
<DanielSenat> jag tränar hemma och vill ha lite musik då!
<HeMan> men jag lyssnar på musik mellan 8 och 10 h per dag
<DanielSenat> PÃ¥ jobbet?
<amelia> jag tycker spotify är ett smidigt sätt att lyssna på musik, bara öppna programmet och min spellista och massa andra låtar finns där.
<itmannen> Musik är akustisk miljöförstöring många gånger
<HeMan> jag gillar inte spellistor
<Coffe> har en pikant redhat fråga ,, helt rätt kanal va ? men tänkte någon här vet , hur man i rödmössn. sätter bond settings ?
<DanielSenat> amelia, håller med!
<amelia> Coffe: ifcfg-bond0
<itmannen> Men som vanligt så nyttjar man det man själv vill ha
<amelia> Coffe: http://docs.redhat.com/docs/en-US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/6/html/Deployment_Guide/sec-Using_Channel_Bonding.html
<DanielSenat> Visst är det så
<Coffe> amelia, ok. de jag var rädd för .. inget om vilken bond den ska göra där :/
<Coffe> tack amelia
<amelia> Coffe: va?
<Coffe> ja i ubuntu så sätter man ju 	bond_miimon 100 / 	bond_mode 802.3ad
<Coffe> men hittar inget sånt i min openfiler :/
<amelia> Coffe: det står ju om hur du gör det längre ner på sidan.
<Coffe> amelia, ok, tack. frågan är om jag dödar min openfiler då
<itmannen> Väldigt vad det går smidigt att seeda via rtorrent. Har ett gäng ubuntu som jag seedar
<itmannen> Men det var lite trix att få till rtorrentrc först
<Coffe> amelia, råkar du veta , hur man kan kolla bond0 vad den nu kör i för läge ?
<amelia> Coffe: nej, jag kommer inte ihåg det såhär på rak arm.
<Coffe> hittade
<amelia> har mest grejjat med bonding i debian
<derfian> "cat /sys/class/net/bond0/bonding/mode" förmodligen
<amelia> verkar rimligt
<Coffe> derfian, amelia  japps hittade..
<derfian> där bond0 är ditt bondinginterface, förstås.
<Coffe> har 6st servers . som får timeouts mot min iscsi storage om å om igen :/
<Barre> FC FTW!
<Coffe> barcelona ?
<Barre> inte mycket ;)
<HeMan> oooh, iscsi på bondade interface
<HeMan> jag skulle inte våga...
<Coffe> har rullat bra tills nu
<Coffe> men såg servern körde mii värde 100 å  jag har för mig mina servers kör 1000
<HeMan> jag som är lite eljest skulle hellre köra ospf och equal cost multipath och virtuella ip-adresser
<itmannen> Nu har det hamnat en iMAC i min hall som internet inte funkar på. Problement är att jag aldrig pysslat med MAC. Så det blir lite spännande
<kodein> okej. det första du behöver veta är att det är "Mac", *inte* "MAC".
<itmannen> kodein  Jisses vilket misstag :D Ska jag begå harakiri ?
<kodein> det heter seppuku, inte harakiri.
<itmannen> Den enda likheten är väl att både Linux och MAC äi grunden har Unix
<speakman> Det har hänt mig också, att internet slutat fungerat. Då brukar det ha berott på att någon satt sig på det. Köper nytt på Ica så är saken biff sen.
<itmannen> Nytt internet via ICA ?
<itmannen> kodein  Harakiri (or hara-kiri) most often refers to a form of seppuku (or ritual suicide), often miswritten as "harikari"
<kodein> itmannen: det används i tal, inte i skrift.
<speakman> harakiri låter japanskt, seppuku låter finskt.
<itmannen> kodein  Jo jag förstår det
<kodein> speakman: jag tycker japanska och finska låter jättelikt varandra
<speakman> 切腹 ser mindre finskt ut
<realubot> Hallå tjejer!
<realubot> Nehe. Inte det.
<speakman> prova #sims3 eller nått
<speedxcore> Tips på bra metoder/program för att administrera ett flertal hosts på ett lan, vill kunna ställa statiska ipn och domäner centralt. Lite sysadmin behov har dykt upp och man är lite noob =)
<derfian> dhcpd?
<derfian> Kanske inte vad du tänkte dig, men löser det problem du formulerar. :-)
<derfian> speedxcore: ^^
<speedxcore> derfian: tack ska kika på.
<speedxcore> derfian: men är inte dhcp bara för att sätta ip? eller kan man sätta hostname också?
<dodel> Hej. Kan jag använda mitt USB som ramminne?
<speedxcore> dodel: JA, men det är oerhört mkt långsammare än riktigt ram.
<Peyam> tjenaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<realubot> Vi verkar ha kört fast nu: 11451 of 205044
<realubot> http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=54741
<realubot> http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=210289
<realubot> Varför säger Evolution att jag har 6 nya mail när jag bara har fått ett nytt mail?
<realubot> Buggelibugg, säger jag.
<kodein> speakman: du säger lämpligtvis åt dhcpd:n att ge dina klienter en adress till din dns-server också. det finns t.ex. dnsmasq som sköter båda bitarna åt en om man är lagd åt det hållet.
<realubot> Vad är det för universitetsutb. som är 120 hp?
<kodein> en masters, t.ex.
<realubot> kodein: Nja. Jag menar på grundnivå.
 * haffe välter kanalen.
<kodein> så hemskt många två-åriga grundutbildningar tror jag inte att det finns
<kodein> WRYYYYY
<Klazer> hejsan någon som vet hur man fixar Could not find image kernel: linux
<Klazer> skulle vara tacksam ifall någon visste hur man gjorde: <
<Klazer> försöker instalera ubuntu server : /
<Philip5> antar du har installerat kernelen fel
<Klazer> Asså, jag är SJUK nybörjare:P
<Kurdistan> Klazer: varför inte då börja med en vanlig desktop ubuntu
<Kurdistan> och därifrån bygger en server
<Philip5> blev det så direkt när du ska installera och starta eller har det blivit efter du gjort något?
<Kurdistan> det borde vara möjligt
<Klazer> Det blev så direkt philip5
<Klazer> Och, jag har en guide hur man gör direkt när man kommer in bara
<Philip5> en guide. antar du mernar grub?
<Klazer> Aa
<Klazer> Men, hur fixar man kenel saken?
<Klazer> NÃ¥gon som vet: /
<Klazer> menar det kommer direkt när jag boostar ifrån USB minnet
<DanielSenat> Nån som känner till ett statistikprog förutom pspp och R?
<Kurdistan> Klazer: jag tror nog det är så att du inte skapat en korrekt usb-pinne.
<Philip5> tror jag också
<Klazer> Hmm, okey. jag tog bara ubuntu server och förde över det till usb. kanske inte funkar så : /
<Kurdistan> Klazer: vad använde du för program/verktyg för skapa liveusb?
<Klazer> Inget:D:D
<Klazer> Fanns inget testade bara dra över.
<Kurdistan> Klazer: nej det fungerar inte så.
<Philip5> Klazer: det är inte fel att köra ubuntu server men om man är ny så är det mycket enklare att köra med desktopversionen med grafiska verktyg. du kan köra alla serverprogram på den så det är ingen skillnad så
<Klazer> Okey, skulle du kunna vara snäll och ge mig ett program :>
<Kurdistan> Klazer: du måste först formatera din befintliga usb i en annan filformat.
<Kurdistan> tex fat16
<Kurdistan> ext2
<Klazer> Okey, vet du något program som kan göra de?
<Klazer> Som är gratis: >
<Kurdistan> därefter så kan du med hjälp av unetbootin skapa en bootbar usb pinne med ubuntu
<Silasle> Unetbootin
<Klazer> Tack.
<Kurdistan> Klazer: det var så lite så.
<Kurdistan> Klazer: :) när du lärt dig skapa bootbara usb pinnar kommer du aldrig mer vilja använda cd/dvd
<Kurdistan> för sådana ändamål :)
<Kurdistan> Klazer: är det inte bättre att du först bekantar dig med ubuntu och linux innan du direkt hoppar till server?
<Klazer> Nej, jag vill testa. man lär sig mer från att testa sig fram : > funkar det inte kommer jag gå direkt till desktop
<Silasle> Speciellt eftersom vanliga versionen fungerar (nästan) lika bra för server som serverversionen gör ;)
<Silasle> Men gör som du vill, vi säger bara att desktopversionen är enklare att bekanta sig med :)
<Klazer> Nu har jag programmet, och valde ubuntu men nu fattar jag inte vad jag ska ta för alternativ efter ubuntu, finns massa altenativ? : /
<Klazer> ska jag ta 11.04_live_x64?
<Silasle> Har du 32 eller 64-bit?
<Philip5> det är 64bit desktop
<Klazer> 64 bit
<Kurdistan> Klazer: du kan enklast tanka ner ubuntu från deras hemsida
<Klazer> vad är 64 bit server?
<Klazer> :D
<Klazer> Jag har det från deras hemsida, är det bara dra in ison då lr?
<Klazer> sen stata
<Kurdistan> sedan väljer du markera diskavbild
<Silasle> Ja, ska finnas nån knapp för att välja egen iso-fil
<Klazer> Aa tack
<Klazer> Mhm, tack så mycket alla som hjälper mig : )
<Silasle> serververisonen verkar inte finnas med i unetbootin :o
<Kurdistan> http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu-natty-narwhal-ubuntu-11.04-ispconfig-2  <<--- Klazer
<Kurdistan> kan vara värt ta en titt
<realubot> itmannen: Hur går det med GPU i Folding@home? Jag tycker du står och trampar i statistiken?
<itmannen> realubot  Jo det stämmer. men det beror på alla mina ominstallationer senaste tiden
<Silasle> Jag ligger ju fortfarande på 1
<Silasle> *13 och 14 plats trots att jag inte kört på länge
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) hoppas du slutat med ominstallationer.
<itmannen> Kurdistan  :) Ibland så har man inget val
<Silasle> GPU'n låter så förbaskat mycket när man kör i linux :(
<itmannen> Silasle  Inte om du har ett silent-kort :)
<Silasle> Den piper i vissa klockfrekvenser, så det är inte fläktens fel
<itmannen> Silasle  Du har för klena grejor mao
<Silasle> Nej
<Kurdistan> Kurdistans lista över nybörjarvänliga bra distar utanför ubuntu sfären: 1. PCLinuxOS 2. Simply Mepis 3. Kororaa Linux 4. Puppy Linux (delvis) 5. Salix (bra start för de som vill bekanta sig med gentoo) 6. Chakra (användarvänlig Arch baserad dist.)
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Fy dig :D
<Kurdistan> Halv användarvänliga bra distar: 1. Crunchbang 2. LMDE 3. Fuduntu
<Silasle> itmannen: Eller, beror på hur man ser det, oftast handlar det om att de har satt på för dåliga kondensatorer ;)
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Har du ingen lista på totalt oanvändbara för användare ?
<itmannen> Silasle  Men kondingar brukar inte låta
<Kurdistan> itmannen: 1. gentoo 2. arch
<Kurdistan> :)
<Silasle> Kan även vara spolar, eller för dålig strömförsörjning, men oftast verkar det vara kondensatorer
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Jag har ett förslag till : pclinuxos-kde-fullmonty-2011.09
<Kurdistan> 3. tiny core 4. linux from scratch
<Kurdistan> itmannen: haha varför?
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Helt omöjligt att får det att installeras
<Kurdistan> itmannen: hur helt omöjligt?
<Kurdistan> vad har du nu ställt till det?
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Kan de vara mer än helt omöjligt ?
<Kurdistan> itmannen: antingen kan du inte skapa :) bootbara skivor/usb
<Kurdistan> eller så råkar du ha hybrid kort
<Kurdistan> som inte spelar så bra med pclinuxos
<Kurdistan> då man måste inaktivera den icke integrerade via bios
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Men du. Nog vet jag hur man fixar boot-USB eller skivor. På en hd på 160 GB så säger install det det bara finns 10 GB och det behövs minst 11 GB
<Kurdistan> itmannen: låter mysko. jag kör inte fullmon. men det låter konstigt.
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Amen
<Kurdistan> enda jag vet att den kräver mer hårddisk utrymme än vanligt.
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Men jag har utrymme så det räcker och blir över. Så det är inte problemet
<Kurdistan> itmannen: då vet jag helt ärligt inte vad du gör under installationen
<Kurdistan> visst mandrake/mandriva installationsprocessen är nog inte den mest användarvänliga som buntu
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Jag gör inget. Bara följer guiden
<Kurdistan> dock borde det inte vara några svårigheter
<Kurdistan> itmannen: du kanske placerar grub på fel partition och ja då kommer du efter installation möta en svart skärm :)
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Nope
<Kurdistan> itmannen: jupp. :P
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Min käre kurd. Jag kommer inte så längt så det börjar skapa en grub
<Kurdistan> itmannen: kommer du inte ens fram till live-miljön?
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Precis. nada
<Kurdistan> då har du definitivt en hybrid kort
<Kurdistan> för samma problem hade en polare som ville testa pclinuxos.
<Kurdistan> fick gå in i bios och trixa
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Det är ett ibbyggt kort i en Fujitsu Laptop
<Kurdistan> itmannen: pclinuxos kommer med blob drivrutiner från start. har man då hybrid kort då kan det gå galet.
<Kurdistan> itmannen: fujitsu laptop säger mig inte mycket bortsett från att jag också har en. :)
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Ska testa med en "vanlig" dist
<Kurdistan> itmannen: eller kör in skivan och kör med vesa
<Vahl> Snälla Bullen, jag kan inte ansluta med mint kde till nätverk. Hur ska jag lösa detta problem?
<itmannen> Nu ska jag dumpa kroppen i TV-fotöljen igen med min laptop
<Vahl> itmannen,  är det gött?
<amelia> *gäsp*
<Vahl> amelia,  Hej :)
<haffe> Trött igen alltså?
<dodel> Hur använder man ett USB minne som ramminne? Hittat 256 mb ramminne
<speedxcore> Nån som vet om det finns "nullmodem" kablar via usb3, fanns sånna för usb2, typ dataöverföringsadapters.
<speedxcore> http://www.icpug.org.uk/national/features/051030i1.jpg
<speedxcore> vore brutalt nu när det är gbps
<dodel> j
<failure> någon ubuntu-se.org admin inne ?
<realubot> itmannen: Jag trodde du hade misslyckats med att få GPU att fungera i Ubuntu.
<andol> failure: Tja, får du inte svar här kan du alltid pröva att maila serveradmin@ubuntu-se.org.
<andol> failure: Alltså givet att det rör sig om Serveradmin, kontra forumadmin eller dylikt.
<realubot> amelia: Vilka programspråk behärskar du?
<NeXuS> whoooo party !!!!!!!!
<realubot> Snacka om att Spotify har sålt sig till Facebook när man måste vara medlem på Facebook för att ha Spotify i fortsättningen.
<realubot> "Hädanefter måste den som vill teckna sig som användare av musiktjänsten Spotify dessutom ha ett Facebook-konto. Förändringen kommer efter att de två företagen förra veckan beslutat att integrera sina tjänster.
<realubot> "
<NeXuS> Använder folk fortfarande Spotify?
<realubot> Det känns lite desperat från Spotify det här. Som att dom inte fixar lönsamheten utan att slå ihop tjänsten med Facebook.
<realubot> Om man ändå måste ha konto på Facebook så kan dom ju lika gärna föra Spotify till en Facebook-app.
<NeXuS> Tror om är ute efter att kunna ta bort reklamen på gratis tjänsten så man kan locka fler lyssnare
<NeXuS> och då behövs det ju mer $$$
<delhage> http://www.defectivebydesign.org/spotify
<NeXuS> tur att man inte använder Spotify. deras tjänster är i stort sett meningslösa med tanke på alla gratis alternativ
<realubot> NeXuS: Dom är väl ute efter att ta bort gratistjänsten helt.
<realubot> delhage: Och vad är alternativet till Spotify och DRM?
<NeXuS> Netlabel musik, radio, podcast, , live bootlegs och Grooveshark
<delhage> realubot: är du allvarlig?
<delhage> så vitt jag minns så kunde man lyssna på musik även innan spotify existerade
<NeXuS> Jag sa "lagliga" alternativ....
<delhage> nä
<NeXuS> well, gratis då (menade lagliga)
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<realubot> delhage: Musik på hårddisken motsvarar inte Spotifys tjänst. Spotify är mer än bara att lyssna på musik. Spotify gör det möjligt att hitta nya artister på ett smidigt sätt. Det är ju det som är Spotify.
<Philip5> x_link: woohooo! starkt jobbat! :D
<realubot> Plus att Spotify är mobilt. Man slipper ha en hårddisk med sig för att lyssna på sin musik.
<x_link> Philip5: Hehe tacktack =)
<Philip5> :)
<x_link> realubot: Det är en mp3-spelare med =)
<delhage> 23:46 < delhage> så vitt jag minns så kunde man lyssna på musik även innan spotify existerade
<x_link> Detta med Spotify kan man diskutera rätt mycket om.
<x_link> Gillar att ha Spotify på min mobil då jag slipper hålla på att överföra massa låtar till mobilen, gillar att kunna leta efter nya låtar och artister etc.
<x_link> Sen att det kanske finns nackdelar brukar det iofs nästan alltid finnas med program.
<x_link> Sen är inte alla program/tjänster för alla heller.
<NeXuS> Jag kan streama både radio & podcasts med mobilen...
<x_link> Jag uppgraderade till premium när jag inte orkade ha musik på mobilen längre utan ville köra med Spotify, har fungerat kalasbra hittils. Dock har jag inte märkt av att ljudet ska bli bättre när man uppgraderar till premium
<x_link> NeXuS: Nice.
<x_link> NeXuS: Men som sagt, är en smaksak.
<x_link> Jag tycker det är vär 99:-/mån.
<NeXuS> Musik har jag på en extern hårddisk i .wv och kan transcodas till .ogg
<x_link> Kan väl också erkänna att jag inte provat på andra tjänster eller lösningar, men detta har fungerat för mig.
<x_link> NeXuS: Vad använder du för program/tjänster?
<NeXuS> vilket typ av tjänster?
<x_link> Ahh det var inget, måste sova nu =)
<x_link> God natt!
#ubuntu-se 2011-09-28
<speedxcore> Vilket är det snabbaste och billigaste IO mellan 2 maskiner jag kan köpa? Vill ha c:a 3-4 gigabit mellan 2 maskiner.
<Richiie_> Kom på en fråga jag inte tänkt på tidigare,
<Richiie_> i Linux vad är skillnaden mellan logout & exit?
<Richiie_> shell kommandona dvs, båda tar en ur systemet men vad är skillnaden?
<Philip5> Richiie_: med exit avslutar man det shell man är i och med logout så loggar användaren ut
<Philip5> tror jag iaf
<Richiie_> Philip5: så shellet ligger kvar alltså ?
<Philip5> du kan ju nej
<Philip5> men du kan ju vara inne i en serie olika shell och med exit så avslutar du den aktiva och ramlar tillbaka till den föregående
<Richiie_> mmm
<Richiie_> men ponera att du sshar till en server
<Richiie_> sedan väljer du att köra logout
<Richiie_> kmr då shellet ligga kvar fast användaren philip är utloggad?
<Richiie_> jämfört med exit så termineras både användarens session och shell?
<Philip5> nej
<Richiie_> Philip5: hur menade du?
<Philip5> men du kan ju ha loggat in i något annat från ssh-sessionen
<Philip5> och kör du exit från det så ramlar tillbaka till föregående
<Richiie_> Philip5: du tänker typ att jag su'ar till en annan user?
<Philip5> med logout så tror jag du loggar ut allt som är kopplat till din user i ett svep
<Philip5> typ
<Philip5> eller annat
<Richiie_> eller om man kör screen menar du ?
<Richiie_> tex
<Philip5> byter shell eller sånt
<Philip5> screen är nog mer speciellt tror jag
<Philip5> jag brukar inte använda logout faktiskt
<Richiie_> men strunt i sånt, tänker bara basics nu ponera att du har en terminal uppe sshar till en maskin sen kör du logout respektive / exit
<Richiie_> vad är skillnaderna ?
<Richiie_> :P
<Philip5> har du bara ett shell och en session så är det nog ingen skillnad
<Richiie_> kmr jag som root användare på servern märka "aha ett shell är uppe" men ingen user kopplat till det.
<Philip5> har du kickat igång en serie så är det nog skillnad
<Philip5> när du väl lämnar så kommer du inte ha något uppe om du inte medvetet startat saker för att snurra kvar
<Philip5> lite som om du loggar in i gnome. kör du exit/quit på program så slutar just de och kör du logout så stängs alla ned som är skapade av den sessionen
<itmannen> Ännu en dag har tagit sin början. Nu gäller det att fylla den med så mycket onödigt som möjligt
<whomee> morrn
<itmannen> Det märks att mina system har fått vara ifred ett par dagar. Folding öker lite igen
<whomee> Någon som har nått tips på snmp övervakning där man kan kolla bandbredsutnyttjandet för specifika portar på switchar?
<Barre> whomee: mrtg, cacti
<whomee> Barre: simpelt i mrtg att configurera för specifika portar endast på switcharna?
<Barre> whomee: för att jag skll kunna svara på det så förutsätter det att jag vet vad du redan kan och inte kan om nätverk, snmp, linux, apache :)
<Barre> whomee: här är en lite guide för ubuntu http://linuxbasement.com/content/mrtg-ubuntu-server
<larsemil> Barre: varit utomlands och haft det bra!?
<Barre> larsemil: nope... drar till London på måndag, och till statenra om två veckor. efter det är jag hemma i en dag och drar sen till estland ett par dagar...
<Barre> larsemil: men.. att ha det bra är nog inte det jag kommer att ha...
<whomee> Barre: uppsättningen av själva programvaran har jag inga problem med, heller inte att få upp allt fungerande basic. Det är mer själva konfigurationen vidare sen jag tänkte på. Har ju ett X antal portar (inte alla på alla switchar dock) som ska övervakas.
<whomee> Barre: men ska kolla igenom.
<whomee> Barre: tackar
<Coffe> undrar varför min andra skärm inte svarar .. vet du de barre ?
<larsemil> Barre: ahaha okej. var väl gamla bilder som dök upp på fejjan då kanske
<Barre> ?
<Barre> larsemil: ahh.. det är brorsdottern som lagt upp bilder från i sommras
<andol> god morgon, god morgon
<Barre> Coffe: int' vet ja'
<Barre> morrn andol
<Coffe> får hoppas philip fixar drivers till 11.10 snart då
<andol> Barre: Fel kanal förvisso, även om det inte gjorde alltför mycket :)
<antii> :>
<Barre> andol: jaha... så du är för fin för att hälsa på oss alltså ;P
 * speakman är inne i MAC-adressköparsvängen igen. H-u-r  f-a-n  g-ö-r  m-a-n ?
<Barre> Cylinda.. kvalitet MY ASS!
<ola`> hehe
<andol> Barre: Ja? :P
<phnom> speakman: Du kan få köpa en MAC-address av mig för en hundralapp
<speakman> phnom: jag behöver ett tusental, men tack ändå. :)
<phnom> Mängdrabatt, 1 kr styck. :)
<speakman> Taget!
<phnom> 12:34:56:12:30:00 - 12:34:56:12:33:FF , vassego
<speakman> 1000kr, vassego
<speakman> Vad är egentligen det enklaste versionhanteringsverktyget?
<speakman> Själv är jag ju Git-fanatiker men nu är det tänkt att även en designer ska kunna använda det. Tre av fyra i projektet är helt grön och samtliga kör Wintendo.
<andol> speakman: Bra fråga. Vilken typ utav filer är det som ska hanteras, CSS-filer eller stora grafik-blobbar?
<bamsefar> Git är väl vettigt?
<andol> (Lite skillnad på designer och desginer.)
<bamsefar> Förstår man konceptet så spelar ju inte implementationen någon roll.
<speakman> andol: Det är en webbsajt så ja lite både och skulle jag säga.
<speakman> Git är vettigt, men jag vet inte om det är så enkelt för den som har fullt sjå att förstå sig på "mappar".
<speakman> Finns något vettigt grafiskt verktyg för Git integrerbart i Utforskaren?
<speakman> Verkar som om TortoiseGit är skapligt utvecklat nu för tiden
<andol> speakman: Diskuterat saken med någon utav designerna, eller tänkte du vänta med det tills du hade något exempel att visa upp?
<speakman> Dom har ingen åsikt eftersom ingen vet vad versionshantering är.
<speakman> Men det är viktigt att det är straight forward. Där kanske Git är ett bra alternativ ändå - eftersom jag kan det. SVN fungerar mest bara i bästa av världar.
<HeMan> Morrn!
<andol> Tja, oavsett vad så gissar jag att det viktiga är att det hela är tydligt och enkelt dokumenreat vad som rent konkret ska göras i de olika delarna utav arbetsflödet. Gissningsvis kan man vilja behöva gå igenom och ändra flödet/dokumentationen rätt aktivt i början.
<andol> speakman: Skjuter förövrigt mest från höften just nu, och har ingen egentligen erfarenhet utav problemet.
<andol> (Däremot känns det ju som ett problem andra borde ha stött på tidigare, tycker man.)
<speakman> kodein: slutat på liu? ;p
<kodein> speakman: nix
<speakman> andol: det är ett problem på en helt annan nivå dock
<kodein> hade nog tänkt jobba kvar några år till iaf
<speakman> kodein: antog bara när du hoppade ur stalhein och kom in från cust.bbb.se istället :p
<speakman> kodein: vad gör du på liu förresten, om man får fråga?
<kodein> stalhein är en lysatormaskin, hur som helst :)
<kodein> jag är systemförvaltare
<Barre> "only a few articles are this expressive in the way they are written so I’m pleased with the quality of this one. Well wirrtin and thought out website" - kommentar på min hemsida
<Barre> på en TOM sida.... jävla spammare
<amelia> provar idag igen: är det någon som har jobbat med nya loggningen i sudo (från ver. 1.7.3), sudoreplay och med följa sessioner genom sudo su - ?
<larsemil> amelia: är det inte rekommenderat att köra sudo -i istället för sudo su -
<larsemil> amelia: i övrigt - nej
<itmannen> Jag undrar hur som översta i folding burit sig åt ?
<amelia> larsemil: same same but different.
<amelia> larsemil: spelar inte så stor roll för det jag ska göra.. problemet blir detsamma
<cahoot> varför einand?
<kodein> jag undrar också
<realubot> Vad är det med einand?
<speakman> 10:20 < einand> jag har så gott som uteslutande kört linux och bsd på serverar senaste 17 åren. Så idag skall jag testa att köra MS produkter på allt för att  skaffa mig en objektiv åsikt om skillnaden (och inte bara sånt jag läst)
<speakman> det?
<kodein> han skickar en versionrequest varje gång nån joinar
 * speakman <3 /lastlog
<speakman> det förra var mer bekymmersamt...
<speakman> amelia: jag verkar ha sudoreplay tillgängligt, men inga loggar som passar. Ska det aktiveras på något vis?
<Markslap> 11:12:56 AM Ignore List:
<Markslap> 11:12:56 AM    3 *: CTCPS
<Markslap> :)
<kodein> förvisso.
<einand> för jag tycker det är viktigt att testa microsfts produkter, för att kunna göra en personlig jämförelse
<einand> jag kan sitta och ha hur många åsktier jag vill om windows, om jag aldrig kört det
 * einand har kört sitt versionscript i flera år nu, och först nu folk börjar klaga
<speakman> einand: du kränker irc-klienters integritet
<kodein> första gången jag noterade det. jag har haft dig på ignore i flera år.
<einand> speakman: gör jag inte, sparar bara en hash av resultatet
<einand> kodein: varför då?
<kodein> einand: för att du är bränd
<einand> ?
<kodein> !
<einand> förklara vad du menar med utrycket
<realubot> Bränd?
<einand> ja
<einand> nu kommer min buss, brb
<Barre> einand: på allt? vad innefattar allt? vilka applikaioner och hur mycket kommer det att kosta i licens?
 * speakman kan helt enkelt inte tänka sig att administrera något _GRAFISKT_. Helt weird, liksom...
<realubot> Det är ju inte einands fel att hans spårningsskript har slitit sig och spårar allt och alla i kanalen med versionsrequester.
<einand> så
<einand> Barre: får dom gratis
<realubot> einand: Saknar du inte Terminalen när du administrerar Windows?
<cahoot> speakman, men MS ska tydligen gå över tillCLI baserad admin av serverfunktioner
<HeMan> nån som kör fscache och nfsv4?
<kodein> speakman: det behöver man ju inte. man kör ju powershell och grejs
<realubot> Jag tror jag skulle sakna CLI om jag använde Windows.
<einand> Barre: "fördelen" med att läsa på högskolan, är msdnaa
<einand> realubot: microsoft powershell ;)
<Barre> einand: hur kan man då göra en objektiv bedömning om inte hela bilden jämförs? eller är det enbart de tekniska detaljerna som skall skapas en "objektiv" bedomning kring?
<einand> cahoot: går installera Win2k8 i enbart cli läge
<realubot> Jo, men ersätter det verkligen CLI helt och hållet? Alla CLI-program t.ex?
<cahoot> man undrar över varför dom måste använda prefixet 'power'
<HeMan> men man behöver väl bara regedit när man administrerar windows?
<HeMan> eller har dom ändrat det=
<HeMan> ==?
<einand> Barre: är en privat undersökning, för att kunna få en syn på skillnaden
<einand> samt, jag är nyfiken på vad som hänt sedan NT4 tiden
<einand> (certade mig för nt4 på gymnasiet)
<realubot> powerbash
<realubot> Det låter det.
<Barre> HeMan: du kan pumpa in förändringar i registryt från cli.. lite svårt att "browsa" men det går att skjuuta in förändringar..
<Barre> einand: ahhh... det är alltså en subjektiv bedömning ;)
<einand> Barre: går "browsa" med
<einand> Barre: du kan använda "cd" kommandot i regrisret
<Barre> einand: ohh.. det viste jag inte
<Barre> !kaka | einand
<ubot2> einand: Du är så duktig på att hjälpa till, ta en kaka!
<Barre> :)
<realubot> Barre: cd står för change directory.
 * realubot väntar på en kaka.
<larsemil> !kaka | realubot
<ubot2> realubot: Du är så duktig på att hjälpa till, ta en kaka!
 * realubot slukar kakan som kakmonstret.
<Barre> realubot: det gör det ju inte.. det står för compact disk
<Barre> :P
<einand> Barre: http://tfl09.blogspot.com/2007/01/using-registry-with-powershell.html
<einand> Barre: så det är väl igentligen inte svårare än configfiler i linux
<einand> eller, kanske kan jämföras mer med gnome-config
<Barre> einand: ja, gnome-config är en bättre jämförelse
<Barre> vilket man förövrigt inte har på servers ;)
<einand> Barre: ;)
<einand> Barre: fast du använder ju inte bara powershell på serverar heller
<einand> enda jag är tveckasm till dock, om jag för ett "test" orkar koda om min javlets applikationer till sharepoint
<einand> blir nog bara en jämförelse i hur man utvecklar fört d et, än att köra sjävla applikationen
<Barre> någon som har erfarenhet av pyparted (e.g. python-parted) och som har lust att dela med sig av några script för skapande av partitioner. den är inte den mest väldokumenterade modulen jag sett..
<einand> Barre: jag fuskar när jag partionerar om, jag kör gparted på min egna dator, läser av parameterna och matar in för hand över ssh sedan
<Barre> det tolkar jag som ett nej från dig alltså
<realubot> Vad står VNC för? Virtual Network Control? :S
<Barre> virtual network computing
<realubot> Jaha.
<realubot> Tack.
<Barre> om jat inte missminner mig d.v.s.
<madbear> einand: yo
<madbear> Barre: det är så himla logiskt alla fattar utom realubot
<madbear> han har inte en aning
<realubot> madbear: Inte den tonen tack.
<madbear> skojja ju dawg
<realubot> madbear: Jag kommer aldrig förlåta dig. Du gör mig till åtlöje inför en hel kanal.
<realubot> Tänk om en arbetgivare läste det? Då får jag aldrig ett jobb?
<einand> skall byta buss igen
<newman> Nån som lyckas använda eclipse som utvecklingsmiljö?
<realubot> newman: Lyckas?
<newman> Låser sig ständigt för mig.
<realubot> newman: Vad är problemet?
<realubot> newman: Vilken version av Eclipse/Ubuntu?
<newman> natty och eclipse 4.1.1
<realubot> newman: Från Ubuntus förråd?
<newman> Nope. Tror dom är kvar på 3.5 fortfarande :-[
<newman> Sorry, eclipse 4.1 var det
<realubot> newman: Här är någon med problem som påminner om ditt men lösningen att köra Eclipse med sudo låter tveksam: http://askubuntu.com/questions/39130/eclipse-works-oddly
<itmannen> Nu är det dags för den grymma verkligen utanför bostaden
<newman> realubot: Pja.. Allt är bättre än inget ;), kollar på det. Tackar för hjälpen :)
<realubot> newman: Jag hittar inte mycket när jag googlar på Ubuntu 11.04 och Eclipse 4.1.
<realubot> "Vi räknar med nolltillväxt 2012 med stiltje på arbetsmarknaden. Och det blir ingen tigerekonomi 2013 heller. Men Europa går inte under, förmodligen, säger chefekonom Stefan Fölster på en pressträff."
<realubot> Europa går "förmodligen" inte under. Skönt att höra.
<realubot> KI har talat.
<realubot> "Youtube ger sig in i den traditionella, tablålagda tv-världen och startar egna tv-kanaler. Det Google-ägda företaget planerar att våren 2012 lansera ett dussintal kanaler inom mode, sport och film, enligt Wall Street Journal."
<realubot> Det var väl bara en tidsfråga...
<airboydkitty> Sjukt vad snåla svenska serverhostar är. 1500 kr per månad för 300-400 GB datatrafik...
<airboydkitty> Mindre pris och fetare hårdvara i USA = 2000-3000 GB.
<airboydkitty> Och då ofta gratis inkommande.
<kodein> ok.
<realubot> airboydkitty: Varför behöver du ha så mycket trafik?
<airboydkitty> Behöver?
<airboydkitty> Räkna lite på det om du vill.
<realubot> Nej tack.
<airboydkitty> Om vi säger att du hostar en enda Flash-fil på 20 MB så blir det 100,000 träffar som allra mest.
<airboydkitty> Om du har 2000 GB utgående.
<realubot> Jo, men 100 000 träffar på en flash-fil är mycket men visst I get your point.
<realubot> Sv. webbhotell är snåla.
<realubot> då.
<realubot> I give up.
 * realubot sträcker upp händerna i luften.
<realubot> airboydkitty: Det beror väl på att am. hostar har skalat upp verksamheten bättre än sv.?
<airboydkitty> Om t.ex. du har en server hos Bahnhof så är det 300 GB per månad... d.v.s. 15 360 träffar på den enda Flash-filen.
<realubot> Mm.
<airboydkitty> Mja... vet inte... vet bara är att det är otrolig skillnad.
<realubot> Det är inte bra nej.
<realubot> airboydkitty: Det har väl att göra att am. hostar har en större marknad, fler kunder, större datorhallar o.s.v.?
<realubot> Dom har skalat upp affärsidén bättre och har större möjlighet att sälja på volym?
<airboydkitty> En del (fåtal) ger helt sjuka saker som "unmetered 1 Gb/s", för inte mycket mer än 1.500 kr per månad, och då även fet leasad server. Väldigt varierande överallt.
<airboydkitty> realubot: Pja, jag antar det.
<airboydkitty> realubot: Tänker bara att det måste vara sjukt dyrt att driva en stor och "tung" svensk sajt i Sverige.
<realubot> airboydkitty: Tja. Finns det några tunga sv. sajter som drivs på sv. hosting då?
<airboydkitty> Tänk dig strömmad video eller typ radio till massor med tittare/lyssnare...
<airboydkitty> Jag utgår från att de inte alla är i utlandet...
<realubot> Det kanske dom är? :S
<kodein> jag gillar hur du förutsätter att de levererar vad man betalar för.
<airboydkitty> kodein: ?
<einand> någon här som hörtalas om microsoft lync?
<airboydkitty> Nej. Aldrig.
<kodein> jadå
<kodein> det är msn för företag
<einand> nja, inte riktigt
<realubot> Aftonbladet har ip i Sverige faktiskt: 192.71.238.14
<airboydkitty> Varför kallar folk Windows Live Messenger för "MSN"?
<airboydkitty> Det har aldrig hetat MSN.
<airboydkitty> T.o.m. förr hette det ju MSN Messenger.
<airboydkitty> MSN var ju från början Microsofts alternativ till Internet.
<einand> airboydkitty: det hette MSN Messenger förr, och då syntes bara MSN loggan
<airboydkitty> Blev sedan en portal.
<airboydkitty> Och en ISP.
<airboydkitty> Aftonbladet är ju tillräckligt stora för att ha eget datacenter typ?
<airboydkitty> De har helt andra villkor.
<airboydkitty> Eller i alla fall "fast mördarpris".
<realubot> airboydkitty: Aftonbladets webbtv bord eju ha ganska många träffar.
<airboydkitty> Jo...
<airboydkitty> Fattar inte hur folk och privatpersoner kan hosta en massa tunga filer.
<realubot> airboydkitty: Dom har väl specialavtal. Dom har inte samma avtal som vanliga knegare.
<airboydkitty> Måste vara deras hemservrar på fiber-LAN som de abuserar.
<realubot> random siteowners
<einand> airboydkitty: bandbreddkostar typ inget idag
<airboydkitty> einand: Tja, tydligen gör det det.
<einand> du får ju en unmeted gigabit lina för några tior
<airboydkitty> Men märkligt nog sällan för hemanslutningar.
<airboydkitty> einand: Okej?
 * realubot kollar posten...
<airboydkitty> einand: Förklara då hur alla serverhostar världen runt med FÅ undantag har ganska starka begränsningar.
<airboydkitty> Speciellt i Sverige.
<airboydkitty> Bahnhof, Levonline, o.s.v.
<einand> Jag upplever det som tvärt om nu för tiden, för nått år sedan hade alla begränsningar men går mer och mer åt att det inte är det
<Barre> för att tjäna pengar
<larsemil> airboydkitty: för 25000 i månaden får du en server på unmetered gb lina hos mig.
<einand> Unlimited traffic for more cost transparency makes as much sense as the waiver of a minimum contract period!
<larsemil> einand: vad betyder det?
<Markslap> einand: Hetzner <3
<airboydkitty> Se larsemil.
<airboydkitty> Hans pris är vettigt.
<airboydkitty> Inga jävla tior.
<einand> sedan är det bara storage, så missbrukade jag dreamhost, körde 3TB backup mot dom
<einand> kosta 800kr/Ã¥r
<airboydkitty> Eh.
<einand> dock står det inget om bandbredd i avtalet
<einand> men kom iaf upp i 200Mbs
<airboydkitty> einand är en and.
<Markslap> Jag har en server hos Hetzner för 69€ i månaden med 10TB 100/100 i månaden
<einand> iaf, jag betalar 110euro/mån och då har jag inget maxtak
<Markslap> Överskrider jag det så sänks hastigheten till 10/10 bara.
<einand> och så har jag 1GB
<einand> 1/1
<Markslap> 1GB?
<Markslap> Var inte mycket trafik.
<einand> 1Gbs lina
 * amelia fnissar
<einand> orka inte skriva allt
<Markslap> Kan beställa till detta: 1 GBit-Port 39 €/Month (15 TB inclusive traffic)
<Markslap> einand: :)
<airboydkitty> Mytomanerna frodas...
<Markslap> einand: Och 1/1 var ju inte möe att komma med heller.
<Markslap> :D
<Markslap> airboydkitty: Vilka då menar du?
<Markslap> airboydkitty: Jag har denna: http://www.hetzner.de/en/hosting/produkte_rootserver/eq6
<einand> jag har denna + tillägstjänster
<einand> http://www.hetzner.de/en/hosting/produkte_rootserver/eq8
<einand> betalar 110euro/mån
<Markslap> Likadan som jag har, fast med mer minne då.
<einand> Markslap: behöver mer för jag kör minecraft på min ;)
<Markslap> Jag med. ;)
<Markslap> Men inte lika många anv.
<Markslap> Men just nu kör jag den för att leda i foldingteamet.
<Markslap> Just for the lulz.
<einand> ;)
<airboydkitty> Men vafan...
<airboydkitty> 89 euro... 24 GB DDR3 RAM...
<airboydkitty> "Traffic
<airboydkitty> Unlimited*"
<speakman> 89 euro per? minut?
<airboydkitty> Måste vara bedrägeri.
<einand> airboydkitty: du får läga till några tio euro till för "äkta" unlimted
<airboydkitty> Per månad.
<airboydkitty> Kan helt enkelt inte stämma.
<einand> airboydkitty: jag har kört det i 7 månader nu
<airboydkitty> Jag tror inte på de där priserna, helt enkelt.
<airboydkitty> Det måste finnas en hake.
<Markslap> Dom har bra priser.
<einand> *There are no charges for overage. We will permanently restrict the connection speed to 10 MBit/s if more than 10,000 GB/month are used. 100 MBit/s speed can be optionally restored by committing to pay 6,90 € (incl. VAT) per additional TB used.
<airboydkitty> Nej... sinnesjuka priser.
<Markslap> Har kört med Hetzner sedan oktober förra året.
<einand> airboydkitty: betala dock 119 euro så får du "äkta" obegränsat
<Markslap> Jämfört med OVH och skit också.
<Markslap> Men Hetzner är billigare.
<Markslap> airboydkitty: Vad skulle haken vara?
<einand> sedan sitter dom på tysklands störstabakboone med, så man får fin lina till hela europa, och helt ok till usa
<Markslap> Mm
<Markslap> Telia International Carrier har 10Gbits rakt in dit också.
<Markslap> Så det är skön peering till sverige.
<einand> Japp
<airboydkitty> ...
<Markslap> Om man har en ISP som peerar med Telia.
<Markslap> :D
<Markslap> airboydkitty: Vad skulle haken vara som sagt?
<airboydkitty> Jag vet inte. Det där är som att köpa en minkpäls för 2:50:-.
<airboydkitty> Kanske gjord på råttor.
<Markslap> Vettiga priser bara.
<airboydkitty> Inte vettiga.
<einand> Markslap: fast dom är dyra jämfört med usa
<Markslap> Det är inga server-CPUer.
<airboydkitty> Riktigt misstänkt låga.
<airboydkitty> Men sluta snacka skit.
<Markslap> einand: Nä, tycker jag inte.
<airboydkitty> De är inte alls dyra jämtför med USA.
<airboydkitty> Hela företaget osar bluff lång väg.
<einand> Markslap: tycker jag nog, usa är skit billiga
<airboydkitty> Dock kan jag inte hitta några sådana specs förutom på de sidor ni länkade direkt till.
<Markslap> einand: USA skriver alltid priser utan moms.
<Markslap> airboydkitty: Hur menar du?
<einand> Markslap: jag räknar bara vad jag betalar
<airboydkitty> Det står typ 50 GB trafik per månad i alla tabeller på Hertzner.
<airboydkitty> Men på era direktlänkar står det något helt annat.
<einand> vart hittar du tabellerna?
<airboydkitty> "230 GBit Bandwidth" är en märklig formulering också.
<einand> airboydkitty: enda "haken" jag möjligtvis kan se är att hela datacentet bara har 230Gbs"
<airboydkitty> Och Hertzners olika sajter verkar ha vitt skilda specs...
<Markslap> Hetzner*
<airboydkitty> SÃ¥ sjukt.
<airboydkitty> Jag litar inte på det företaget.
<Markslap> Vilka är dom olika site:erna?
<Markslap> Kan du länka detta?
<HeMan> [OT] dagens lunchmeny i Arjeplog, http://www.plassn.nu/
<airboydkitty> Något jävla skit.
<HeMan> 2/3 lappkok!
<einand> jag har kollat igenom alla deras engelska sidor nu, tycker det står samma på alla dom
<Markslap> Jag har aldrig haft några problem med Hetzner.
<Markslap> Har pratat med dom några gånger också.
<Markslap> Trevliga att ha och göra med.
<einand> inte jag heller, enda gången jag haft "problem" det var när dom hade någon minuts downtime då dom uppdatera firmwaren i routarna, dock det e-posta dom mig snällt 3,2,1 vecka innan och även dagen innan
<airboydkitty> Visserligen är det stora skillnader mellan hostingföretag, men när Hertzner agerar i en helt egen värld efter helt egna priser blir man jävligt misstänksam.
<einand> airboydkitty: är dom priserna jag tycker de flesta ligger på
<Markslap> Hetzner*
<airboydkitty> Men nej...
<Markslap> airboydkitty: OVH har liknande priser.
<airboydkitty> Sluta snacka dynga.
<Markslap> Aningen högre bara.
<airboydkitty> OVH gör enbart affärer med britter.
<airboydkitty> Frågade dem om det när jag inte kunde välja annat land än UK.
<airboydkitty> Och de verifierade det.
<airboydkitty> Helt sjukt.
<Markslap> wat
<Markslap> Det stämmer inte.
<Markslap> Dom har center i NL också.
<Markslap> SÃ¥ du kan sluta prata skit.
<Markslap> Jävla troll.
<airboydkitty> De har SVARAT mig, idiot.
<airboydkitty> De gör enbart affärer på engelska med folk som BOR i UK.
<einand> snälla, ni kan vara oense men gå inte in på personangrepp
<airboydkitty> Och på franska med folk som BOR i Frankrike.
<einand> kan någon länka till ovh
<Markslap> https://www.ovh.de/
<airboydkitty> Och ett fåtal till, alla på det språk som de inbillar sig gäller på ett geografiskt område.
<Markslap> https://www.ovh.co.uk/
<coobra> Markslap: man ska ju ha uknummer då
<einand> så dom har en tysk sida men gör bara affärer med engelskmän?
<airboydkitty> Men fattar du trögt? Försökte beställa därifrån och det GÅR INTE om man bor i Sverige.
<airboydkitty> Fast man snackar engelska.
<airboydkitty> Jag har frågat dem.
<airboydkitty> De har svarat.
<coobra> heh
<coobra> du behöver en mobil med uk nummer
<airboydkitty> De behöver inte skicka något. Men de vill inte ha gratis pengar.
<HeMan> airboydkitty: ta okvädandet privat
<einand> kunde precis köpa en vps från ovh ifrån sverige utan problem
<airboydkitty> Sluta snacka nonsens.
<einand> SUBSCRIPTION	 Domain	 Quantity	 Unit price + VAT	 Price + VAT
<einand> VPS Linux model 1 50G - 01 months
<einand> *	1	£14.99	£14.99
<einand> Sub-Total	£14.99
<einand> SUBSCRIPTION	£14.99
<airboydkitty> Man kan enbart välja UK under länder.
<einand> INSTALLATION	£0.00
<einand> PRICE EX. VAT	£14.99
<einand> VAT ( 20 %)	£3.00
<airboydkitty> På engelskspråkiga sajten.
<einand> TOTAL INCL. VAT	£17.99
<einand> och, jag snackar väl skit då
<airboydkitty> Och vadå "precis"? Hur ofta köper du servrar?
<einand> nä, sidan skriver på engelska för den är kär i det
<Barre> !paste
<ubot2> Använd http://paste.ubuntu.com om du vill klistra in 4+ rader. Klistra sedan in länken i kanalen så hjälper den som kan :-)
<airboydkitty> einand: Vad pratar du om?
<einand> Barre: sorry, var bara irriterad på trollet
<airboydkitty> "nä, sidan skriver på engelska för den är kär i det"
<airboydkitty> Du är trollet här om något.
<einand> airboydkitty: det jag posta var väl på engelska
<airboydkitty> Jag har ju för fan e-postat dem och fått svar för två dagar sedan.
<einand> airboydkitty: och jag köpte precis en vps från dom
<airboydkitty> De tillåter enbart UK i listan över länder.
<airboydkitty> I så fall ljög du.
<airboydkitty> Bedrägeri.
<HeMan> airboydkitty: ta okvädenan privat!
<Barre> airboydkitty: kan du inte lugna ner dig några hekto?
<airboydkitty> Vad för okväde? Han sitter och hittar på saker och jag försöker förklara hur det ligger till enligt officiel utsago.
<airboydkitty> Han måste rimligtvis ha ljugit om sitt land, eller kanske bor han i UK.
<HeMan> airboydkitty: han har ju precis köpt en
<airboydkitty> I så fall har de gjort om hela sin policy totalt och gjort om sajten dessutom på mindre än 48 timmar.
<einand> HeMan: nja, jag sket faktiskt i att betala, men kom till valet att fylla i kontokort
<airboydkitty> Ska jag ta en skärmdump?
<amelia> *gäsp*
<airboydkitty> Tagen 30 sekunder sedan: http://i.imgur.com/zm6G5.png
<airboydkitty> Jag var tvungen att kolla så de inte faktiskt hade ändrat.
<Markslap> Och tyska sidan kan man bara beställa till tyskspråkiga länder.
<HeMan> nåväl, det känns inte helt intressant att skrika lögnare i kanalen, oavsett hur det gått till
<HeMan> einand: ok
<airboydkitty> Klart det är berättigat att påpeka när någon agerar mytoman.
<Barre> airboydkitty: har du den minsta förståelse för vad ordet mytoman verkligen betyder?
<HeMan> jag skulle nog inte kalla einand för mytoman, däremot är han rätt duktig på att tolka saker till sin favör, gärna om det är i någon gråzon
<einand> HeMan: oftast får jag rätt med dom (många) gånger det gått tilldomstol med ;)
<einand> så du har nog rätt i att  jag är duktig på att tolka saker
<HeMan> einand: precis, det är viktigt att kunna tolka saker
<kodein> order mytoman är med andra ord fel. rättshaverist, kanske däremot.
<amelia> gud vad ni är tråkiga idag..
<einand> airboydkitty: iaf, oavsätt vad du tycker om hetzner websida så är min personliga erfarenhet att man kan lita dom. Fungerar smidigt för mig i 7 (snart 8) månader
<einand> rättshaverist vet jag inte heller, eftersom jag respekterar ett domslut som inte är till min favör, och slutar då säga att jag har rätt
<airboydkitty> Låter som att man borde testa dem för något som typ... eh... bara dräller iväg statiska filer.
<airboydkitty> Men känns inte tryggt för typ... seriösa saker.
<Barre> I'm off to see the wizard, the wonderful wizard of Oz!
<einand> airboydkitty: enligt min erfarenhet så fungerar dom, jag snittar 453.6 Mbs per dygn
<airboydkitty> Vadå Mb/s per dygn?
<einand> precis vad jag säger
<HakanS> andol: Du har en Samsung WB600 va?
<amelia> *suck*
<phnom> Gäsp...
<larsemil> *yaawn*
<andol> HakanS: Jupp
<DanielSenat> Hej, hur packar man upp en bin fil?
<andol> HakanS: Skyller köpet på derfian :) Överlag nöjd med den.
<DanielSenat> Jag har laddat ner SPSS trial från deras hemsida och har en stor bin fil som ska packas upp
<kodein> prukar det inte vara att köra dem, para?
<Philip5> DanielSenat: sådana filer brukar du köra som en binär så kommer den packa upp eller göra annat med den
<phnom> Måste man inte ha cue-filen också isåfall?
<Philip5> bin/cue är något annat
<phnom> Jahopp :)
<Philip5> bin/cue är ju som en iso medan den här är en körbarbinär skulle jag tro som packar upp sig och installerar sig
<Philip5> typ som nvidias drivisar från deras sajt
<phnom> Ah, ein blob.
<Philip5> ja vol
<HakanS> andol: Kan du svara i denna tråd: http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=222&t=54973
<Philip5> HakanS: har du sett att kubuntu teamet äntligen fått ihop paket av digikam 2?
<Philip5> HakanS: har du testat dem? kanske inte kräver samma SSE-grejer
<HakanS> Philip5: Nej, det har jag inte sett. Ska kolla detta ikväll.
<DanielSenat> Philip5, Hur gör jag det? Antar att jag ställer mig i mappen med cd /home.... först?
<phnom> Haha, "Intelli-studio fungerar inte alltid rätt på vissa datorer, även om datorn
<phnom> uppfyller kraven."
<Philip5> DanielSenat: antingen ger du den körbara rättigheter och kör den som ett kommando från mappen eller så startar du den med: sh filnamn.bin
<DanielSenat> Det står att man ska packa upp den sen ge setup.bin (som finns i) körbara rättigheter så jag antar att jag startar den med sh filnamn.bin Men hur skriver jag då?
<Philip5> sh setup.bin
<Philip5> och stå i mappen där den finns
<Philip5> om den ska installeras globalt på systemet så behöver du köra det som root
<Philip5> sudo
<DanielSenat> "Start a terminal application-- E Change to the directory where you downloaded the file.
<DanielSenat> E Extract the contents of the file.-- Change to the directory where you extracted the files.-- Make sure the permissions for setup.bin are set to execute.-- At the command prompt, type: ./setup.bin"
<Philip5> precis
<DanielSenat> ska jag skriva cd /home... för att hamna i mappen?
<Philip5> ligger den i /home?
<Philip5> antagligen inte
<DanielSenat> Ja i home/daniel/.. ok jag skippar cd
<Philip5> cd dit du lagt den
<DanielSenat> Aha.. så jag ska skria cd?
<Philip5> om du inte står där du har den
<DanielSenat> ok
<DanielSenat> Jag står där nu, hur går jag vidare. filen heter CI22QML.bin
<DanielSenat> Tack för hjälpen förresten!
<Philip5> hette den inte setup.bin?
<DanielSenat> Det ska komma en setup.bin efter man packat upp
<Philip5> ok
<Philip5> var länge sedan jag körde med spss
<DanielSenat> Går en statistikkurs nu så det hade vart kul att få det att funka :)
<Philip5> jo det är ett bra program för sånt
<Philip5> en miljard extramoduler finns det också
<DanielSenat> Vad ska jag skriva för att CI22QML.bin ska packa upp sig?
<DanielSenat> Ja det är sant!
<DanielSenat> sh CI22QL.bin?
<Philip5> borde funka
<Philip5> men heter verkligen bin-filen du laddat ner så?
<cahoot> är den exec?
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> ska vara iaf
<DanielSenat> Philip5, Nej skrev fel ska vara CI22QML.bin!
<DanielSenat> Och det händer grejer
<Philip5> vilken version är spss uppe i nu? tror det var 17.0 när jag körde den senast
<DanielSenat> 20
<Philip5> har för mig att de gick över till java också
<DanielSenat> Nu ska jag antagligen få välja mapp om allt går rätt
<DanielSenat> Ja det tror jag
<Philip5> om det är rätt så borde du få upp frågor och sånt som ett installationsprogram
<DanielSenat> Extracting the installation resources from the installer archive...
<DanielSenat> filen är ju ganska stort 1,2 GB så det tar väl ett tag
<DanielSenat> stor..
<Philip5> på min tid så kördes det mycket multivariate analysismed spss och lite annat grejs
<DanielSenat> Samma nu ;)
<Philip5> nu ska jag göra lite ärenden
<Philip5> ciao
<DanielSenat> Nu har jag fått upp en installationsruta
<DanielSenat> Tack!
<DanielSenat> Ha det!
<Philip5> vassego
<DanielSenat> :)
<DanielSenat> Jag har installerat ett program i home mappen...
<DanielSenat> Vad trist det blev med alla mappar och sånt..
<DanielSenat> Men men för att öppna SPSS ska man normalt skriva /opt/IBM/SPSS/Statistics/19/bin/stats i terminalen, vad ska jag skriva?
<Kim^Work> /home/$USER/SPSS/Statistics/19/bin/stats ?
<DanielSenat> Filen eller katalogen finns inte
<DanielSenat> Grejen är att det inte finns någon IBM mapp helller..
<HeMan> nfsv4 med fscache!
<DanielSenat> Grejen var att jag inte kunde välja installations plats /opt/ det protesterade så jag valde hemkatalogen men nu vet jag inte hur jag ska starta..
<phnom> DanielSenat: Nä, man måste köra med sudo för att få skriva där.
<phnom> Den hamnade inte i $HOME/SPSS då?
<DanielSenat> Jag skrev /home/daniel/bin/stats då startade det!
<DanielSenat> synd att jag inte var sudo..
<DanielSenat> WARNING: Couldn't flush system prefs: java.util.prefs.BackingStoreException: /etc/.java/.systemPrefs/com create failed.
<phnom> Så nu har du hela installationen rakt i hemmappen? :-) Det låter jobbigt.
<DanielSenat> står det i terminalrutan
<DanielSenat> phnom, ja jobbigt!
<DanielSenat> och stänger jag terminalrutan så stängs programmet
<phnom> Jag föreslår en "gör om, gör rätt."
<DanielSenat> Att avistallera allt?
<DanielSenat> Ja det här är störande att se
<phnom> Ja, och sen installera med sudo i opt
<DanielSenat> SÃ¥ hur blir jag sudo
<phnom> Och symlänka till din
<phnom> bin*
<phnom> DanielSenat: sudo sh CI22QML.bin
<DanielSenat> jahe
<DanielSenat> sparar det kommandot!
<DanielSenat> hur avinstallera?
<DanielSenat> det finns en mapp som heter uninstaller_IBM
<DanielSenat> med en uninstaller.jar
<phnom> DanielSenat: Du kan ju prova, men det känns lite risky om du har allt i hemmappen, den kan ju ta bort saker som den inte ska.
<DanielSenat> Hur tycker du?
<DanielSenat> ska jag bara radera allt eller göra om installationen?
<phnom> Jag skulle gjort det manuellt. Antagligen installerat det i /opt först och sen tagit bort det i hemmappen som inte ska vara där.
<DanielSenat> ok tack
<DanielSenat> då blev det igen..
<DanielSenat> extracting..
<DanielSenat> sudo sh CI22QML.bin med detta kommando är jag alltså root. Jag fick ju skriva lösen
<phnom> DanielSenat: Superuser, typ root. :)
<DanielSenat> ok :)
<DanielSenat> klart, hnu ska jag rensa, vilka mappar kan man med säkerhet ta bort?
<HeMan> nån som har erfarenhet av att köra linux som fileserver till 100 användare som har mellan 5G och 500G data i sina hemkataloger?
<DanielSenat> phnom, de mappar jag inte känner igen är bin, common,ext, extensions, lang, lib, license, Looks, properties, Samples, scripts, SPSSInc och Uninstall_IBM SPSS statistics 20. Antar att jag kan ta bort rubbet?
<phnom> DanielSenat: Jag antar det, kolla så att de stämmer överens med de som ligger i /opt/... efter att du installerat igen.
<DanielSenat> Ja det är väl klokt, ja det är ju bara spss grejer i dem så..
<DanielSenat> I GNome kan man ju välja att SPSS ska synas i program
<DanielSenat> GÃ¥r det i Xfce?
<phnom> Sen vill du nog symlänka till /usr/bin/ med "sudo ln -s /opt/IBM/SPSS/Statistics/19/bin/stats /usr/bin/stats" Och sen göra en menu entry i xfce för den
<phnom> Fast jag vet inte om XFCEhar någon vettig menu editor
<phnom> Här finns det om du har ett nyare XFCE: http://lxmed.sourceforge.net/
<phnom> Kanske finns i repot också, ingen aning.
<phnom> symlänken är mest om du ska starta det från terminalen.
<DanielSenat> jag vill ju inte starta det från terminalen...
<DanielSenat> Gillar inte att ha den svarta rutan uppe hela tiden...
<DanielSenat> Jag har senaste xfce
<phnom> Nä, men då får du använda menu editorn och göra en entry som går till /opt/IBM/SPSS/Statistics/19/bin/stats
<DanielSenat> kan jag göra en programstartare från panelen och ta den sökvägen?
<phnom> Ja, det antar jag
<madbear> vettefan om XFCE är ett giltigt namn nu
<madbear> menar nerbantad har inget med kolesterol att göra enligt senaste rön ju
<madbear> :P
<phnom> Fattar inte varför folk använder det, det är väl inte så mycket lättare än gnome nu längre?
<DanielSenat> Jo det är det!
<DanielSenat> Jag hade Lucid i Ubuntu
<madbear> jag tycker det är roligare
<DanielSenat> Bytte till Xubuntu och min dator är bra igen, har bara 512 RAM
<madbear> fluxbox lämnar nog ännu mer ram över
<phnom> Ok :-)
<phnom> Jag kör gnome + i3 som wm, vill ha gnome och tiling samtidigt.
<madbear> vad nu det är
 * madbear gåglar
<itmannen> Stora problem. Har fått hem en iMac som jag ska installera 11.04 i. Men jag begriper inte hur man får den att boota från CD
<DanielSenat> phnom, Nu har jag äntligen en programstartare i menyn :)
<DanielSenat> tack vare lxmed
<DanielSenat> tack för tipset
<DanielSenat> Kändes som att datorn jobbade väldigt för att starta spss på det sättet
<DanielSenat> Kanske bättre att starta via terminal?
<DanielSenat> säkert samma.. det trögar ju hur som..
<phnom> itmannen: Nä, google är ju för fegisar som bekant: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Intel_iMac
<itmannen> phnom  Nog har jag googlat så det räcker till
<phnom> Steg 5: "Hold down "C" to boot from the CD."
<itmannen> phnom  Det har jag provat. Det funkar inte på maskiner med några år på nacken
<phnom> Vilken sorts iMac är det då?
<itmannen> phnom  Det är detta jag måste använda. Men vet inte vilka tangenter det är. Command-Option-Shift-Delete
<phnom> Command är kringlan
<itmannen> Det har jag googlat fram :D
<phnom> Och f.ö. så är guiden från 07, det borde ju vara "några år på nacken" :P
<itmannen> Då lär den vara äldre då. Mac OS X 10.04
<phnom> "
<phnom> The option key is between the Apple (Command) key and Ctrl (Control) to the left of the space bar. Says alt on the top with that wonky line thing underneath."
<itmannen> phnom  Ok. Tack. Ska prova
<itmannen> Nähä inte det. kan det vara så att maskinen vägrar boota en ubuntuskova ?
<seno> vilken är den senaste versionen av firefox? hur uppdaterar jag?
<seno> jag har 6.0.2
<kodein> duger inte den?
<seno> den duger, men varför inte ha den senaste?
<kodein> från denna ppa kan du få nightlies: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<seno> ok, tack
<Philip5> kodein: mäh, du är ju inte med i racet ju! alla vill ju ha det senaste, nyaste, flashigast och största ju....
<seno> Philip5: du sysslar med kde, inte sant? vet du om bra program för att lära sig engelska, för totala nybörjare
<kodein> Philip5: jag vet, jag är en fossil bakåtsträvare
<Philip5> jo jag kör kde men har inte testat några sådana program
<Philip5> kodein: ja stenålders som strävar efter stabilitet och sånt trams
<seno> Philip5: har för för mig att kde satsar på utbildnings platformer osv
<seno> Philip5: har letat i programcentralen men hittar inte mycket, tänkte att du kanske hade nån bättre källa till dylika program
<Philip5> seno: vad pratar vi om för åldrar
<seno> Philip5: vuxen person som inte kan tala  engelska
<Philip5> KLettres och Parley kanske kan vara nått?
<Philip5> tror de är mer för stavning iof
<seno> kletters har jag
<Philip5> seno: testat KWordQuiz?
<seno> Philip5: ska prova
<Philip5> seno: anki är ett annat som jag inte har provat
<Philip5> seno: kolla in den här webbsajten också: http://www.livemocha.com/
<Philip5> man måste regga sig men jag tror den är gratis
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<johanbr> tack tack :)
<itmannen> seno  FF 7 är default i 11.10
<itmannen> Dags att skjutsa hustrun till ett arbete. Jag är snäll så jag är dum :)
<MrMind> någon som vet ifall det är möjligt att köra transmissions web client genom att bara installera transmission cli?
<Philip5> MrMind: ska du köra webbklienten så får du nog installera transmission-daemon och transmission-cli
<MrMind> Philip5: jo, det jag hade tänkt att göra... men visste inte ifall webclienten hängde med i cli versionen =)
<speedxcore> Jag arbetar på flera maskiner, min workstation, laptop, netbook, samt ibland även på andra stället. Finns det ett bra sätt att dela bash.rc mellan dessa maskiner. Vore najs att ha samma bank av effektiviserande script på alla. Är inte främmande för sshfs.
<speedxcore> NÃ¥gon som har tips?
<itmannen> IDG idag "Problemet för exempelvis Linux är att det inte kommer att ha någon sådan nyckel, vilket gör att det inte kan installeras på en dator som följer Windows 8-certifieringen.
<MrMind> speedxcore: vill du att din .bashrc ska syncas mellan datorerna? annars är det bara scp:a över .bashrc filen till datorerna du vill använda den på
<Philip5> MrMind: egentligen tror jag att själva webbgrejset ligger i transmission-common så man kan nog köra det bara med cli om man vill starta det själv istället för att låta det gå igång automastiskt som en daemon
<MrMind> Philip5: jo, tror det med
<MrMind> ska prova att installera det nu så får jag se om jag har tur eller inte
<speedxcore> MrMind: nån form av automatisk skulle ju vara trevligast. scp är jag inte så bekant med, men det är väl en mkt enkel form av filkopiering via ssh, väl?
<Philip5> MrMind: jag kör senaste transmission men med qt-gui. senaste stable ligger på min ppa
<speedxcore> kanske kan jag ha ett bootscript, eller cronjob, som tar in bashrc från en publiksajt, där jag har nyckel?
<itmannen> Philip5  Men kör inte du rtorrent ?
<Philip5> nej
<Philip5> har jag nog aldrig gjort på riktigt mer än testat
<MrMind> speedxcore: jo, det skulle nog funka, prova vettja
<itmannen> Ok. Jag fick för mig att det var du som tipsade mig om det
<Philip5> tror jag inte
<itmannen> Men det funkar iaf väldigt bra
<Philip5> själv tycker jag rtorrent är lite nischat och passar långt ifrån alla. även att det har begränsat torrentstöd men även hur det funkar
<itmannen> Begränsat torrentstöd ?
<Philip5> umm
<phnom> speedxcore: Jag gittar dem, men det blir ju inte automagiskt om man inte kör cronjob också...
<MrMind> är faktiskt lite kluven på om jag ska prova transmission cli eller rtorrent... kan tänka mig att rtorrent är mer resursnålt men samtidigt mer praktiskt med transmissions web client
<itmannen> Jag har svårt att se att den kan bli smidgare än med rtorrent faktiskt
<Philip5> MrMind: du kan köra remote-klienter för att hantera rtorrent på t ex en server
<MrMind> jasså, ska kolla in det
<speedxcore> phnom: har du någon extra katalog med bashscript du gittar också? Git verkar rätt smart. Lätt att rollbacka när man klantat sig
<Philip5> jag tror inte rtorrent har stöd för encryption, µTP, PEX eller Magnet Link
<speedxcore> MrMind: itmannen: Rtorrent är oerhört smidig, tiden man investerar i att lära sig..  kanske 4h vinner man mångdubbelt sen.
<phnom> Philip5: Joo, encryption tror jag den har.
<MrMind> speedxcore: jo, lutar mot att det blir rtorrent faktiskt
<phnom> speedxcore: Ja.
<Philip5> phnom: kanske encryption då men inte de andra tror jag
<phnom> speedxcore: github.com/phnom/dotfiles
<speedxcore> phnom: snällt att du kör public =)
<phnom> speedxcore: Har inget hemligt på den vad jag vet :-)
<speedxcore> phnom: jag kommer nog köra eget repo, känns som bättre obscurity. Många av mina script är typ server login och mountningar.
<phnom> Mjo, det hade vart skönt att kunna köra nycklarna där också...
<speedxcore> gitta nyckar har jag aldrig tänkt på. hmm
<phnom> Får bli sen när jag orkar bemöda mig att betala för github eller sätta upp eget...
<MrMind> aldrig riktigt fattat vad github osv är för något, någon som har lust att förklara?
<MrMind> =)
<phnom> Ett ställe som tillhandahåller en gitserver
<haffe> Publikt versionshanteringssystem?
<phnom> Typ som sourceforge, fast bara git. Så att flera kan samarbeta på samma kodbas osv.
<haffe> Vad skiljer github från google code?
<arand> mercurial
<phnom> Kan man inte välja vcs på google code?
<arand> Möjligt, men det är i alla fall en majoritet mercurual, verkar det som...
<haffe> Det verkar finnas rätt mycket saker på google code.
<MrMind> okej, thx
<speedxcore> linus var ju på google och sa att dom var helt efterblivna om dom inte körde git. =)
<arand> sourceforge vapourware ==> github vapourclone :/
<haffe> speedxcore: Är du säker på det?
<haffe> Linux brukar väl inte vara så trollande?
<Philip5> google code är väl mer ett helt webbverkygt för utveckling. lite som launchpad men mer generellt. github är väl mer som sourceforge?
<phnom> android är ju gittat, den ligger/låg t.o.m. på kernel.org
<MrMind> men vad är smidigast om man vill hålla alla sina script och sånt på ett och samma ställe? alltså om man själv enbart använder dom?
<phnom> PÃ¥ flera maskiner?
<speedxcore> haffe: jag är 100% säker. ligger på youtube
<haffe> Ok.
<phnom> MrMind: Antingen dropbox eller någon form av versionshanteringssystem skulle jag säga.
<arand> Linus har för vana att kalla folk idioter, självklart.
<phnom> Speciellt folk som inte expandar sina tabbar till 8 spaces när de kodar C.
<MrMind> phnom: ah okey, vill helst inte använda dropbox... men har du något gratis versionhanteringsystem att rekommendera?
<phnom> MrMind: github.org :P
<arand> MrMind: Ska det vara på din dator eller på en server.
<phnom> Det kostar bara om man vill ha repos som inte är publika
<phnom> Fast det är klart att man kan använda git bara lokalt också
<MrMind> okey, så om man gör ett gratis konto kan alla komma åt ens filer alltså?
<arand> bitbucket är ju typ ekvivalent med github, för mercurial
<speedxcore> man kan sätta upp egen git på t.ex. linode.
<arand> Finns gitorious också...
<MrMind> fattar ingenting faktiskt, hehe vad är mercurial?
<speedxcore> gratis kommer alltid vara mkt sämre än att bara betala lite för tjästen. Man får fundera på vad det är värt.
<arand> Annat versionshanteringssystem, likt git, men mer linjärt
<MrMind> aha, tack
<speedxcore> Har inte koll på dropbox SLA, men antagligen lovar dom inte ett piss.
<itmannen> Jisses vad det dräller in uppdateringar via terminalen till 11.10
<phnom> MrMind: Har du inga lösenord eller nycklar i det så gör det ju inte så mycket om andra människor kan titta på det.
<arand> kryptera innan du laddar up, helt enkelt ;)
<MrMind> hehe, jo det är klart... men ni tror inte google code kan vara något?
<arand> Finns ett antal applikationer som ska göra detta åt en..
<arand> Sparkleshare(?) m.fl.
<itmannen> Märks att den officiella lanseringen närmar sig
<arand> Något som kunde använda lite cad som helst till lagring, gmailkonto, dropbox, etc.
<phnom> google code är lite mer projektorienterat än bitbucket, github och de andra.
<phnom> MrMind: ^
<arand> Jo det går ju att köra googlecode utan publik versionshantering till exempel.
<MrMind> aha okey... hmm, men va hade ni använt för att bara lagra script och sånt? hade varit skönt att kunna komma åt dom vart man än befinner sig liksom
<maxjezy> updating the registry stannar ett program jag installerar med wine
<maxjezy> kan man motverka detta?
<itmannen> MrMind  men då måste väl Ubuntu One vara perfekt
<phnom> MrMind: Jag använder github ^^
<MrMind> itmannen: kör debian på samtliga mina maskiner, hehe
<itmannen> MrMind  Ok. Skyll dig själv då :)
<MrMind> äsch, får lösa det på annat sätt
<MrMind> phnom: ska prova github nu, får se hur jag gillar det
<larsemil> andol: du går hårt åt mig nu. piper hela tiden i fickan!
<itmannen_online> itmannen:  Du verkar vara en trevlig kille :)
<itmannen_online> Slösitter i TV-fotöljen och  testar ett för mig nytt OS i min laptop
<larsemil> itmannen_online: vad provar du då?
<haffe> itmannen_online: Vad nu?
<itmannen_online> Det är linux men inte ubuntu
<phnom> oooh, berätta snälla! Jag nästan spricker av nyfikenhet!
<haffe> Hahahaha.
<itmannen_online> :D. Nä det kan jag inte göra då detta är en ubuntu-kanal
<itmannen_online> Jag är inloggad som itmannen i min rätta maskin
<larsemil> jag tror han sitter på mint
<itmannen_online> Nope
<itmannen_online> Jag sitter på en fotölj
<itmannen_online> En viss philip samt kurd är nog nöjda :D
<itmannen_online> Men det känns inte riktigt trivsamt. Det beror nog på ovanan
<larsemil> kubuntu
<itmannen_online> Nä inte det heller. PCL
<itmannen_online> PFL ska det vara
<itmannen_online> Nä det rätta är nog PCLOS
<itmannen_online> Men det blir nog en 11.10 lite senare ikväll även i denna
<larsemil> själv sitter jag och installerar gentoo. :O
<itmannen_online> larsemil:  Ok. Känner igen namnet. Men inget mer
<itmannen_online> Problemet är det finns så våldsamt  mycket jag skulle vilja testa
<itmannen_online> http://www.livecdlist.com/
<andol> larsemil: diktatur.nu? :)
<larsemil> andol: se moi!
<amelia> *gäsp*
<Barre> *gäsp*^2
<larsemil> mm marabou
<itmannen_online> 15 dagar and still counting
<itmannen_online> Och det märks vid mina update via terminalen
<larsemil> 15 dagar vad?
<haffe> Ok.
<itmannen_online> Relase för 11.10
<haffe> Jag börjar tröttna på unity.
<haffe> Kommer jag att gilla gnome3 mer?
<itmannen_online> Det var länge sen jag gjorde. I 11.04 kör jag gnome3
<itmannen_online> Tyvärr så ser inte gnome3 lika bra ut i 11.10 som i 11.04
<itmannen_online> Det finns säkert en lösning. Men jag har inte kommit så långt
<haffe> Ska jag ta det som att du gillar gnome3?
<itmannen_online> haffe:  Det är Guds gåva till mänsklightet :)
<itmannen_online> Unity är vansinnigt fult
<haffe> Det kanske vi inte ska säga, men jag börjar tröttna på det.
<itmannen_online> haffe:  Jo jag säger det och tycker det
<itmannen_online> Mitt skrivbord ska vara clean
<phnom> Man ska inte se skrivbordet imho
<itmannen_online> Nä men det inte bara det. Även en del funktioner
<phnom> Kan man byta WM lätt i trean?
<phnom> Börjar bli trött på att de bara döljer mer och mer för varje version som släpps :/
<phnom> Och även om det finns hyfsat lättillgängligt i gconf-editor så är det inte alls säkert att den ens använder de keysen.
<itmannen_online> phnom:  Vet inte vad du menar så jag kan inte bemöta det
<phnom> 1Finns det någon trevlig daemon eller så som kan randoma ut ett wallpaper från en given mapp?
<tiina> hejsan skulle behöva hjälp med WINE för den kraschade min spotify...och nu kan jag ej installera den på nytt??
<haffe> Din wine eller din spotify?
<tiina> spotify
<tiina> där stod att det var nåt med wine
<tiina> bug eller sånt?
<tiina> nu vet jag inte vad jag ska installera
<MrMind> tiina: ifall du använder unlimited eller premium kan du använda native spotify clienten
<MrMind> så slipper du krångla med wine
<MrMind> klienten*
<tiina> nu fattar jag inte hur menar du?
<tiina> jag har annars unlimeted men inte denna månad
<phnom> tiina: http://www.spotify.com/se/download/previews/ Funkar bra om du har unlimited eller premium.
<tiina> jag har inte det nu men om jag förnyar detta vad menar du jag ska ladda ner på min dator?
<phnom> tiina: Följ instuktionerna på hemsidan bara.
<tiina> ok men ska jag köpa unlimited först eller efter jag laddat ner detta?
<phnom> ...
<phnom> Samma grej varje gång med henne alltså...
<phnom> tiina: Det spelar ingen roll vilket du gör först. Vill du spela musik med den så måste du logga in med ett konto som har det.
<tiina> jag vet har konto sedan länge men denna dag kraschade rubbet???? pga wine bug
<tiina> jag gör som det står på sidan sedan tar jag unlimited
<realubot> tiina: Frågan är om du har betalkonto hos Spotify eller inte?
<tiina> jag har betalkonto.......men nu går det inte ens komma på netgiro som kopplar betalningen????den ansluter inte ens???
<realubot> Om du har ett betalkonto (Premium/Unlimited) hos Spotify så har du ju ett användarnamn och ett lösenord? För att spela musik med Linux-versionen av Spotify så måste du ha ett betalkonto hos Spotify.
<Silasle> Humble indie bumble är igång igen :)
<realubot> phnom: wally?
<realubot> escription: Qt4 wallpaper changer Wally is a Qt4 wallpaper changer using multiple sources like files, folders, FTP remote folders, Flickr, Yahoo!, Panoramio, Pikeo, Ipernity, Photobucket, Buzznet, Picasa and Smugmug images. It is available in many languages. Supported Linux window managers are GNOME, KDE 3, KDE 4, Xfce 4, BlackBox, FluxBox, Window Maker, and FVWM.
<phnom> realubot: Nä, fixade ett bash-script på tre rader + cron
<realubot> phnom: Ok. Du behöver väl inte ens ha ett bash-skript då? Fungerar det inte att lägga allt i cron med: bash -c "line1; line2; line3"
<phnom> realubot: Jo, det gör det, men då kan jag ju inte versionshantera det tillsammans med mina andra skript ;)
<realubot> phnom: Ok.
<andol> Silasle: Tackar för headsupen!
<larsemil> Silasle: men funkar inte för mig nu. error error på sidan
<Silasle> Köpte det nyss, men tog lite tid för dem att få betalningen från paypal :)
<Silasle> FÃ¥r ingen error
<larsemil>  varrå är det bara ett enda spel den här gången? :O
<larsemil> :D
<Richiie> larsemil: tjena
<Silasle> Verkar så
<Silasle> Så om man köpt den förra är det väl inte så kul
<Silasle> Annars så får man ju förra om man betalar över medel
<larsemil> tror inte jag har förra faktiskt
<Silasle> Inte jag heller
<andol> Tja, inte så att det direkt är någon större uppoffring att betala över medel...
<larsemil> vad är det? 60 spänn
<larsemil> ?
<andol> larsemil: Just nu ligger medlet på sisådär 30kr.
<larsemil> herregud! ruinerande
<larsemil> ska iof åka tåg några timmar i morgon, så kanske hade varit skoj att ha något att göra
<andol> ...och som vanligt så är det Linuxanvändarna som drar upp medlet :)
<larsemil> å andra sidan så har jag ju inte heller spelat igenom de andra två bundlena jag har köpt
<andol> larsemil: Favorit? Själv föll jag hårt för World of Goo.
<larsemil> ja det är ju guld.
<tiina> hej kan ej installera alls spotify??? nåt har gått fel helt...spelar ingen roll vad man gör så fryses den versione jag laddat om och om igen...???
<delhage> spotify is broken by design
<larsemil> wine eller native?
<tiina> både och kan ej installera nåt av de
<larsemil> varför?
<tiina> ingen aning??
<larsemil> vad får du för felmeddelanden då?
<tiina> fick ett crash rapport om wine bug och sedan har jag försökt röna ut vad e felet har installerat om och om igen nu 10 tals gånger funkar inte
<larsemil> installerat om wine också?
<tiina> inga installationer funkar
<larsemil> fungerar andra program i wine?
<tiina> ja men vet ej om det är rätt? fast jag fick bug informationen innan jag installerade om
<tiina> vilka program kan det vara ? har bara spotify
<tiina> det nåt som försvann där såg jag istället för winetrix...??
<tiina> hur installerar jag den wine som kom med ubuntu 11,04
<tiina> med sina ursprungsfunktioner?
<realubot> tiina: Notepad ingår väl i Wine?
<realubot> Fungerar det programmet?
<tiina> vad e notepad?
<tiina> har aldrig hört ens
<tiina> hur vet jag om det funkar?
<larsemil> wine notepad.exe
<tiina> ja den note pad rutan kom fram
<larsemil> vad får du för error i terminalen när du kör wine spotify_installer.exe eller vad den heter?
<tiina> ok ska kolla
<tiina> wine: cannot find L"C:\\windows\\system32\\spotify_installer.exe"
<tiina> jag har ju tat bort alla installationer efter de bara kraschar om och om igen...så nu vill jag bara de installationer som funkar
<larsemil> haha
<larsemil> men det där är ju inte en bugg
<tiina> vad då?
<larsemil> det är ju du som skriver fel i terminalen
<larsemil> vad skriver du för att köra filen
<tiina> vad ska man skriva då?
<larsemil> vad skriver du
<tiina> det du sade jag skulle skriva ovan.....wine spotify_installer.exe
<larsemil> 1. stå i rätt mapp. Gör du det?
<tiina> jag vet inte vad du ens menar???
<tiina> vad ska jag göra?
<tiina> vart ska jag logga in på
<larsemil> tiina: du ska köra installationsfilen
<itmannen_online> tiina,  Men varför kör du Spotify genom wine ?
<tiina> vad är den då spotify eller wine eller vad?
<tiina> jag kör spotify genom wine men nu har jag ju avinstallerat den för den stelnade helt och kraschade
<larsemil> tiina: 1. kan du terminalen alls? hur man byter mappar och sånt?
<tiina> lite men inte hur du menar
<tiina> vad ska jag köra i terminalen då?
<larsemil> jag menar att du ska gå till samma mapp som du sparat ner spotify filen
<tiina> hur kan köra spotify annars då?
<tiina> om inte via wine??
<tiina> men nu har jag ju raderat den???
<tiina> då måste jag ladda den på nytt först
<larsemil> då får du väl ladda ner den igen såklart
<tiina> vänta då sparar den på skrivbordet
<larsemil> är väl klart du inte kan köra filer du inte har
<itmannen_online> tiina,  Det finn en klar för ubuntu utan wine
<larsemil> hon har inte betalkonto
<tiina> Såklart inte men det gick inte fast jag hade den också
<tiina> KRASCHADE och Stelande bara
<tiina> nu har jag laddat den på skrivbordet
<larsemil> kör den från terminalen
<itmannen_online> deb http://repository.spotify.com stable non-free
<itmannen_online> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 4E9CFF4E
<itmannen_online> sudo apt-get update
<tiina> hittades inte
<itmannen_online> sudo apt-get install spotify-client-qt spotify-client-gnome-support
<itmannen_online> tiina,  La du till deb i dina förråd via synaptic ?
<tiina> vad menar du jag har bara laddat det som kom med ubuntu
<tiina> hur lägger man deb via förrådet?
<tiina> spotify client hittades inte
<itmannen_online> tiina,  Starta synaptic pakethanterare och lägg in de-länken i övriga progarmvaror
<tiina> deb länken? ok
<tiina> nu har lagt länken dit
<larsemil> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 4E9CFF4E && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install spotify-client-qt spotify-client-gnome-support
<larsemil> kör den raden och det ska fungera
<tiina> gick inte hämta non-free spotify
<itmannen_online> :)
<larsemil> du måste ha skrivit något fel när du lade in den raden i dina källor helt enkelt
<tiina> "non-free/source/Sources" i Release-filen (Felaktig post i sources.list eller felformulerad fil)
<itmannen_online> la du verkligen dit hela denna rad: deb http://repository.spotify.com stable non-free
<tiina> ja kopierade som du skrev
<tiina> det finns 2 sådna filer där med skillnade om att den andra slutar på källkod och den andra som jag lade in där nu som du gav inte slutade på ord källkod
<itmannen_online> Mycket märkligt. För jag lade till det nu i en helt nyinstallerad ubuntu
<itmannen_online> tiina,  Det ska bli 2
<tiina> ja nu var det fyra...men det ska väl bara vara 2 en med källkod och en utan de är där nu
<itmannen_online> fyra ?
<tiina> ska wistool vara laddat eller winetricks?
<tiina> angår det i detta?
<itmannen_online> inget av detta
<tiina> så hur ska jag installera spotify filen nudå ifrån skrivbordet?
<itmannen_online> a du nu går jag bet iom det jag beskrev har funkat på alla mina installationer av ubuntu
<tiina> ska jag köra spotify med Q4wine eller wine programladdaren?
<itmannen_online> Jag nyttjar aldrig wine så jag vet tyvärr inte
<phnom> Jag tror jag hade problem med att installera spotify-client-gnome-support för ett tag sen, struntade i det. Det var nåt fel på versionerna.
<tiina> min spotify har funkat korrekt i wine hela tiden över nästan två år...utom till idag!
<itmannen_online> DÃ¥ kanske din wine har blivit uppdaterad
<tiina> nej det har den inte utan den kraschade
<itmannen_online> Men avinstallera wine och börja om då
<tiina> jag installera om den 1.2.3 wine går ej installera 1.3 wine
<NeXuS> du vet väl att det finns en officiel linux klient av spotify (om du har betaltkonto)
<tiina> installerat om liksom 10 gg wine idag
<itmannen_online> Inte ominstallera utan ta bort helt
<tiina> vad e officiel linux?
<haffe> En spotifyklient till linux som inte behöver wine.
<tiina> hur tar man bort wine helt?
<NeXuS> http://www.spotify.com/se/download/previews/
<tiina> var finns den?
<phnom> NeXuS: Ja, det vet hon, vi har förklarat det några gånger nu.
<tiina> gick ju inte ladda den heller har provat
<NeXuS> då får du köra grooveshark istället
<itmannen_online> Ha de gott folket. Nu är det TV ett tag
<NeXuS> erkänn att du ska kolla på filip o fredrik
<Philip5> jahapp
<NeXuS> whooo party !!!
<Philip5> jag är proppmätt
<larsemil> einand: tänkte prova ironhide nu
<Philip5> larsemil: kör ni något transformerspel??
<larsemil> nej. det är en grafikkortsgrej för laptops med dual gpu
<haffe> Så det är såhär dags kanalen vaknar.
<Philip5> typ magic the gathering eller sånt?
<NeXuS> spelar folk fortfarande magic the gathering ????
<Philip5> NeXuS: tror faktiskt det är rätt stort fortfarande om än inte lika stort som för typ 10-15 år sedan
<Philip5> släpps fortfarande nya expansioner och så
<haffe> NeXuS: Ja.
<haffe> Folk spelar fortarande MTG.
<NeXuS> spelade det som fan när jag var liten :D har nog fortfarande kvar den samlingen
<Philip5> larsemil: spelar du även Race for the Galaxy?
<Philip5> Race for the Galaxy finns som open source onlinespel
<Philip5> hmm, ser att det kommit updates av det. ska nog uppdatera min ppa med senste
<realubot> larsemil: Är Ironhide bättre än Bumblebee?
<larsemil> Philip5: nej inte provat
<larsemil> realubot: vet ej
<Philip5> larsemil: kanske nått för dig då
<realubot> larsemil: Jag tror Ironhide bygger på Bumblebee.
<larsemil> realubot: kör du det?
<Philip5> url till spelet pleeeese
<larsemil> Philip5: vilket spel?
<Philip5> det ni pratar om. är det inte även ett datorspel?
<realubot> larsemil: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Nzk0Mw
<realubot> larsemil: Nej. Jag kör det inte. Jag har bara läst om det.
<larsemil> ingen aning. jag pratar om hur man automatiskt byter grafikkort på en dualgpu laptop
<Philip5> aha
<larsemil> realubot: förstår inte hur jag ska lira i gång en app på "rätt kort"
<Philip5> fatta för att det var något kortspel :P
<realubot> larsemil: switcheroo är ett annat, tror jag.
<realubot> larsemil: http://airlied.livejournal.com/70348.html
<realubot> larsemil: http://linux-hybrid-graphics.blogspot.com/
<realubot> larsemil: Du kan väl inte köra korten samtidigt utan du får väl stänga av det ena när du använder det andra?
<phnom> Det går alldeles utmärkt att köra korten samtidigt.
<phnom> Man kan bara inte muxa båda till skärmen samtidigt.
<realubot> Jaha.
<larsemil> phnom: men hur väljer jag vilken app som ska köras på vilket kort?
<larsemil> har ett spel som inte fungerar med intel grafik, vill köra det på nvidiakortet
<phnom> med bumblebee gör man det med optirun
<phnom> optirun glxgears t.ex.
<phnom> Det problemet jag har är att det inte går så bra att kobinera bumblebee och vgaswitcheroo :/
<larsemil> optirun gjorde susen
<larsemil> även om spelet ändå laggade
<larsemil> men nu fungerade det
<phnom> Maskinen fetdör om jag försöker stänga av nvidiakortet ibland, även om jag dödar bumblebee innan
<haffe> AHa
<haffe> Nu greppar jag.
<haffe> Det har ingenting med robotar att göra.
<phnom> haffe: Nä, fatta hur jobbigt det var att googla fram...
<larsemil> phnom: vad gör switcheroo som inte ironhide / bumblebee gör?
<phnom> larsemil: Den stänger av (nvidia|ati)kortet så det inte drar ström.
<phnom> Nä, vissa måste jobba imorrn, gnatt
<realubot> phnom: Hur tycker du Ironhide/Bumblebee/Switcheroo fungerar då? Duger dom eller är det väldigt beta?
<realubot> phnom: Vad jobbar du med då?
<johanbr> Switcheroo funkar bra för mig. Enda nackdelen är att man måste starta om X för att byta grafikkort
<realubot> jenny_: Ok.
<larsemil> phnom: är det inte det man gör med ironhide-disablecard
<realubot> jenny_: Oj. Felpost.
<realubot> "Microsofts inställning är att det är upp till datortillverkarna om de vill göra det möjligt för användarna att stänga av säker uppstart i eufi. Eftersom det inte finns något krav från Microsofts sida att erbjuda detta, är det svårt att avgöra vilka datorer som kommer att få den möjligheten. Enligt Matthew Garrett har flera hårdvarutillverkare meddelat att de inte kommer låta användarna stänga a
<realubot> "I dagsläget går det inte att säga vad som kommer att hända. Det är mycket möjligt att Linuxanvändarna endast kan köpa datorer från vissa tillverkare som tillåter dem att stänga av säker uppstart i uefi."
<realubot> Jag undrar hur det här slutar.
<NeXuS> Det kommer sluta med att microsoft blir utbuade & crackade up the ass av dvd-jon
<cahoot> låter som en konkurrensbegränsande manöver som rimligen kommer att ifrågasättas inom EU
<NeXuS> bättre anledning att starta upp en linux butik där man kan köpa billig hårdvara, fri från restriktioner har jag inte hört
<x_link> NeXuS the man
<NeXuS> finns för få sådana butiker
<larsemil> gnutiken!
<realubot> cahoot: Ja. Det här slår ju förinstallationen av IE i Windows med hästlängder.
<realubot> "new "Cairo-Dock" session that replaces Unity in Ubuntu 11.10 with its own panel, the "old" menu, clock, messages, etc (you need to select "Cairo-Dock" at login and "Oneiric-Panel" theme for the best experience)"
<realubot> http://iloveubuntu.net/sites/default/files/field/image/cairo%20dock%202.4.png
<NeXuS> men alternativ till gnutiken
<NeXuS> inte för att gnutiken är dålig... men ju fler som spelar, ju fler kommer för att titta på
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<CasperN> :)
 * haffe dansar på x_link 
<vacum> hehe
<Philip5> x_link: två nätter i rad! är du sjuk??
<realubot> Varför ska man abonnera på en dedikerad server för 1000-2000 kr/månad när priset på hårdvara + företagsabonnemang hos ISP kostar mindre under ett år?
<realubot> Det kanske blir billigare i.a.f.
<Philip5> och förhoppningsvis så garanterar de bättre tillgänglighet än du har hemma
<realubot> Philip5: Mm.
<realubot> Det finns många fördelar med att abonnera på en server istället.
<Philip5> jo
#ubuntu-se 2011-09-29
<Barre> god morgon!
<whomee> morrn
<haffe> Hej hej.
<Markslap> Oi
<haffe> hoi hoi.
<Barre> Provar idag igen: NÃ¥gon som har ett par exempelscript med partitionsskapande m.h.a. pyparted (e.g. python-parted) att dela med sig av?
<Coffe> i de härliga unity, går det att sätta att ett fönster ska vara på alal arbetsytor ?
<haffe> Vad händer här då?
<antii> Jobb
<Barre> wft... HeMan är offline...
<HeMan> Morrn!
<amelia> morrn!
<haffe> Morgon^2
<Coffe> mörrn
<Barre> HeMan: yo dawg! Komma och lyssna på BlueArc den 12/10?
<HeMan> Barre: Lätt! Var? Hur?
 * HeMan nynnar Who let the dawgs out
<Barre> HeMan:hasseludden, men öronen
<Barre> s/n/d/
<Barre> = hasseludded, med öroded
<Barre> damn that regexp
<HeMan> njae, borde väl bli hasseludded, men öronen?
<HeMan> s/n/d/g blr det du sa va?
<Barre> true
<HeMan> "Först har man ett problem, sen försöker man lösa det med en regexp, nu har man två problem"
<Barre> HeMan: pm
<HeMan> Barre: såg
<Barre> k
<amelia> Barre: mmmm, blue!
<HeMan> amelia: du läser in saker
<HeMan> amelia: det är inte "ditt" blue...
<Barre> hahahah
<HeMan> Barre: vad jobbar jag i för bransch? (till anmälan)
 * HeMan skriver HPC!
<Barre> HeMan: gör det :)
<HeMan> vad praktiskt, telefonen tog 40% batteri på vägen till jobbet
<HeMan> på 1h...
<HeMan> får se om mitt nya DX-batteri blir bättre
<HeMan> nån som tagit steget från nagios till icinga?
<Barre> o/
<Barre> i min enorma miljö
<amelia> HeMan: äsch..
<HeMan> Barre: jag tänkte ta det i min enorma miljö med
<kodein> HeMan: ny telefon?
<HeMan> kodein: nej, det är min "gamla" htc desire
<kodein> ah, så det är på den sidan av livscykeln då, alltså
<HeMan> jo
<kodein> det brukar ju ta några laddningscyklar innan telefonbatterierna börjar hålla laddning
<HeMan> men jag har aldrig haft en telefon med bra batteritid
<HeMan> eller rättare sagt, aldrig haft en telefon med mycke finesser och bra batteritid
<HeMan> jag är ju av den hävden att finesser ska användas, alla alltid!
<amelia> HeMan: det där icinga kanske man skulle titta närmre på..
<Barre> amelia: nagios, fast snyggt :P
<kodein> bygg in den i en gammal fin nmt-telefon modell stor-som-en-portfölj, som du fyller med blyackar inkopplade i telefonen
<haffe> Kanske ett litet portabelt kärnkraftverk när du uändå är igång.
<HeMan> Last.fm spelar "Sista mannen på jorden - Som pansar", det här blir en bra dag!
<kodein> haffe: med tanke på vår kära näringsminister så kanske det inte vore så dumt med en liten terrapower eller så
<amelia> Barre: lite så.
<HeMan> vad används xapian till?
<kodein> söka i stora textmassor, väl?
<HeMan> ok, vad använder apt den till? kan man ta bort /var/cache/apt-xapian-index/?
<haffe> kodein: Bara att börja bygga.
<haffe> Så har man gratis nattlampa också.
<phnom> Morrn
<phnom> HeMan: apt kanske använder den till apt-cache search och sånt?
<HeMan> jao
<HeMan> men på en an mina maskiner kommer jag antagligen aldrig köra apt-cache search
<phnom> Ta bort den och se om saker går sönder! :)
<Barre> du kan ju altid stänga av den så att den inte uppdaterar cachen, tror att det är ett cron-job som snurrar
<Barre> och med cache menar jag så slagt index
<whomee> HeMan: vi har väl börjat spåna på icinga nu ser de ut som
<whomee> någon som servar lite postfix och spamassasin och har kollat något på skydd mot double-byte characters?
<Markslap> http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=210289
<Markslap> 20k poäng före whomee
<bittin`> hur nergraderar man sin kärna?
<bittin>  Linux cindy 3.0.0-1-powerpc #1 Sat Aug 27 17:07:06 UTC 2011 ppc GNU/Linux fan vad man känner sig modern :)
<phnom> Gah, vad är det för fel på folk som inte kan hålla sig till standardlib utan bara måste implementera en egen List-klass...
<bittin> Linux cindy 3.0.0-1-powerpc #1 Sat Aug 27 17:07:06 UTC 2011 ppc GNU/Linux yay iam current =)
<phnom> bittin: Vi såg det första gången :P
<whomee> Markslap: ja ja nu ska vi inte va såna!
<Markslap> :D
<whomee> Markslap: mitt ps3 får aldrig vara igång o min laptop på jobbet presterar inte mycke :P
<Markslap> :D
<whomee> jag vinner WU ialf!
<Markslap> Jag kör servern och jobblaptopen.
<phnom> whomee: Distributed computing på alla kameror i huset då? :D
<whomee> phnom: ja där sa du nått :/ då borde ja kanske vinna :o
 * whomee vill att hans nya jobb-laptop ska komma.
<phnom> Shiny?
<whomee> mjaa, halvbra :) va nån elitebook med 8gb ram och ssd disk ialf.
<phnom> Ooh, jag vil ha en elitebook, kan du inte beställa en åt mig också? :P
<whomee> phnom: absolut, du kan få en gammal skruttig maskin som ligger här sen, skärmen funkar inte och cpu'n har vi plockat ut .. är det ok?
<phnom> Hmm, det är nog faktiskt steget värre än datorn jag har nu, den har iaf en cpu.
<whomee> ok, mer kan jag inte ge dig förren du jobbar här :/ om du är utvecklare får du en i7 nånting med antingen ssd diskar eller raidade vanliga diskar. o massa annat fluff.
<phnom> Nice
<Barre> varför i snatans helvikandes förbenade får jag constraint error när jag försöker partiionera en gpt-disk, men inte när det är en msdos partitionstabell? (pyparted)
<HeMan> mkfs != fsck
<Barre> print != read
<amelia> HeMan != Barre
<kodein> de är rätt lika annars
<amelia> nej, jag har träffat båda.. de är inte alls lika.
<amelia> Barre är nog läskig, bara kommer och knackar mig på axeln en dag när man sitter och jobbar i lugn och ro.
<HeMan> får jag vara fsck? då kan jag säga till Barre när han mkfs'at fel!
<HeMan> Barre: frotterar du med bolibompa-kändisar?
<Barre> HeMan: ja... jag frotterar med bolibompakändisar :P
<Barre> HeMan: jag har väl inte mkfs:at fel.. när skulle det vara?
<HeMan> Barre: om du skulle vara mkfs skulle ju sannorlikheten öka att du skapade filsystemet fel än om du var fsck
<Barre> HeMan: det är sant... men nu är jag inte något filssytem... jag är en raw-device
<Barre> :P
<Barre> block FTW!
 * realubot undrar vad amelia skulle säga om realubot knackade henne på axeln på jobbet.
<madbear> lol
<phnom> "Släpper vi in 14-åringar utan tillsyn här?" ungefär.
<realubot> Nja, hon ser ju att jag har med mig min netbook så hon ser ju att jag är där för att jobba.
<realubot> phnom: Jag är garanterat äldre än dig för den delen.
<madbear> phnom: sup, punk?
<HeMan> realubot: tror du är äldre när du träffar amelia för jobb med...
<phnom> madbear: ntm, u?
<Barre> why....oh why???? http://pastebin.com/Xjrt7DDf
<Barre> kan det vara så att min partition blir för "miss aligned" p.g.a. gpt partitionstabellen och jag måste ta hansyn till detta... hmmm
<realubot> HeMan: du ska väl inte säga något? Du som har det barnsligaste nicket i hela kanalen?
<realubot> Det är som om jag skulle kalla mig Skeletor.
<HeMan> realubot: men det passar min personlighet perfekt!
<HeMan> realubot: gammalsurgubbe känns inte alls lika mycke jag
<HeMan> realubot: eller lamerman känns också lite sådär
<realubot> lamerman?
<realubot> Hur får du ihop det?
<realubot> Är du lam?
<HeMan> realubot: det är ju det jag säger, det passar inte mig alls
<madbear> kanske HeLam?
<HeMan> har provat med SheMan men det känns inte heller helt rätt
<madbear> ShaMan
<HeMan> nej jag fortsätter nog med HeMan
<madbear> ok
<madbear> men alltså ingen knackar mig på axeln
<madbear> den som gör det får en snyting
<madbear> vaknar knappast
<madbear> :P
<realubot> Jag tycker det låter barnsligt att presentera sig som HeMan på en ansällningsintervju.
<realubot> *anställningsintervju
<whomee> månadsmötet slut *skönt*
<realubot> Vad är det för månadsmöte?
<realubot> Och varför är det så tråkigt?
<HeMan> realubot: har funkat bra hittills
 * realubot greppar penna och anteckningsblock.
<madbear> hehehe
<HeMan> realubot: "- HeMan, master of the universe", "- Välkommen, när kan du börja?"
<HeMan> realubot: ungefär sådär har det gått till
<madbear> jag ska köra med madbear lätt
<madbear> HÖRT TALAS OM MIG?!
<madbear> eller
<madbear> ja
<HeMan> John Maddog Hall kör ju med Maddog
<madbear> det blir bra
<realubot> Vad är det för problem med vårt IT-system HeMan? - Jo, jag ser att Skeletor har varit här och installerat lite ondska.
<HeMan> realubot: då måttar jag bara med handryggen och ser grym ut
<realubot> maddog är nästan som madbear.
<HeMan> realubot: funkar varje gång!
<madbear> HeMan: vet han härmade mitt nick
<realubot> madbear: Upphovsrättsbrott.
<madbear> jepps
<realubot> Jag kanske ska byta nick till madman.
<HeMan> realubot: eller kanske nått mer passande
<HeMan> realubot: toddlerboi kanske
<madbear> toddlerboi?
<realubot> toddlerboi?
<realubot> Vad är det
<realubot> ?
<HeMan> det är realubot's nya nick!
<phnom> Fight!
<Skeletor> toddlerboi var symlänkat till Sekeletor
<Skeletor> Otur.
<realubot> Nej. Nu får det vara slut på barnsligheterna.
<madbear> T_T
<HeMan> "A toddler is a young child, usually defined as being between the ages of one and three."
<realubot> Jag har annat att göra än barnpassning på IRC.
<whomee> realubot: det var mer om Axis som koncern, nya produkter (dom är intressanta) samt hur säljprocess och sånt går till med mera med nya partners och slutkunder.
<whomee> realubot: men nyanställda skulle ställa sig upp och presentera sig och sånt med, därför jag var med
<bittin> Linux 3 och mera ram i dattan nu blev eMacen klad :)
<speakman> Skeletor == Gates?
<HeMan> yey! South pole är med på listan över flest patch-rader i 3.1-kärnan!
<Nafallo> oooh. cute!
 * Nafallo ⁵ HeMan 
<andol> HeMan: Hejja!
<clone234> nån som vet varför jag inte kan döpa filer till öäå ?
<kodein> naj, för du berättar inte hur du gör
<speakman> för att bara en fil kan heta åäö
<speakman> (som man frågar får man svar ;)
<clone234> jag markerar den och trycker F2 och försöker döpa om den....men den vill inte
<kodein> den säger inget speciellt då?
<clone234> nä...som att jag inte trycker på tangentbordt.....vilket är inställt på svenska
<phnom> Och du har skrivrättigheter där?
<kodein> funkar för mig iaf
<clone234> jo
<clone234> jag är inloggad som root
<Kimmen> och du kan skriva å ä ö i allt annat?
<clone234> nej....
<clone234> jävligt konstigt...menyerna är i svenska oxå
<clone234> gedit vägrar oxå
<Kimmen> root har förmodligen inte svenska som locale
<kodein> skriv locale i en terminal, då?
<clone234> okay...hur fixar jag det då
<clone234> LANG=sv_SE.UTF-8
<clone234> står så på alla förutom LC_ALL= vilken är tom
<kodein> då är det ju inte det iaf
<kodein> men kan du skriva åäö i terminalen?
<clone234> nope
<speakman> "inloggad som root" - hur gör man det i Ubuntu?
<madbear> su?
<clone234> sudo su?
<speakman> Han verkar ju köra hela X som root.
<madbear> startx
<speakman> Eller nautilus iaf
<Kimmen> clone234: under system -> inställningar -> tangentbord, vad har du för layout?
<speakman> vad jag menar är att det kanske är bättre att försöka lösa problemet Den Rätta Vägen. Jag har under mina 15+ år i Linux inte behövt köra X som root...
<clone234> jag logga in som användare men kör ju su i console o sedan nautilus
<speakman> hade han kört "sudo nautilus" så hade han t.ex. ärvt locales et al
<clone234> sverige
<speakman> clone234: prova sudo nautilus istället för su
<Kimmen> nej nej nej
<Kimmen> gksudo nautilus
<speakman> jo jo jo
<speakman> inte från console
<speakman> men visst, spelar ingen roll
<Kimmen> ska du köra icke cli så använder du gksudo och det spelar roll
<clone234> kört sudo su och skrivit pass sen körde jag igång nautilus
<bittin`> vad försöker ni göra?
<speakman> clone234: gör inte det, kör nautilus direkt från sudo
<bittin`> speakman: X som root :(
<speakman> clone234: Öppna terminalen som din vanliga användare och skriv: sudo nautilus
<speakman> bittin`: nej det var inte så
<clone234> och det gav absolut inget att köra så....
<bittin`> nehe?
<speakman> clone234: vad är det du försöker göra som kräver root egentligen?
<clone234> jag försöker döpa om filer så dom har öäå i sina namn...det går inte...
<Kimmen> läs på speakman: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo
<speakman> Kimmen: inget nytt under solen. vad vill du säga?
<Kimmen> att det är skillnad på att köra gksudo vs sudo och varför man ska använda det ena eller andra
<speakman> så länge han kör från terminalen så ser jag inget behov av gksudo. gör du?
<clone234> vad fan dillar ni om.....jag har problem att skriva öäå till filer....
<Kimmen> ja eftersom det är användarens inställningar som används så skrivs dessa över om nåt ändras. uid gid blir då root med
<speakman> clone234: har du gjort som jag föreslagit?
<clone234> ja....sudo nautilus gav inte ett skit
<speakman> clone234: oki, funkar här iaf.
<speakman> och hos alla andra...
<clone234> nån annan som vet nåt?
<johanbr> clone234, hur försöker du döpa om dem, och vad betyder "går inte" ?
<clone234> det går inte som att det inte dyker upp öäå när jag trycker på dem, hur jag gör det är att jag för identifierar mig som root och öppnar nautilus och markerar en fil trycker F2 och försöker trycka på öäå som inte reagerar....
<larsemil> Barre: Coffe HeMan nÅgon somm vill Äta mat?
<johanbr> clone234, det låter som ett tangentbordsproblem
<Coffe> larsemil,  när var hu  ?
<Coffe> hur
<larsemil> typ snart? 18 gÅr mitt tÅg
<clone234> ahja....får försöka med nå annat
<Coffe>  ok. jag slutar 17.. du åker från Tcentralen ?
<johanbr> clone234, men du kan ju uppenbarligen skriva åäö här...
<larsemil> Coffe: mm precis
<Coffe> larsemil, finns mcd / burger king på Tcentralen ..
<Coffe> jag kan vara där till ca kvart över.
<larsemil> Coffe: deal!
<larsemil> 0762216234
<larsemil> mÅste glida. hÖr av dig nÄr du Är pÅ gÅng
<Barre> larsemil: härligt att du är ute i så god tid.... </sarkasm>
<Coffe> larsemil,  yes.
<larsemil> barre fÖrlÅts
<Barre> fina bokstäver du har :)
<larsemil> var lite spontant med sthlm Överlag
<delhage> bang
<HeMan> larsemil: jag ska iväg på annat event i kväll
<realubot> larsemil: Bjuder du?
<bittin`> jag ska ut på stan idag, vad ska ni göra?
<realubot> larsemil: Ska vi ta fiskekrogen här i Göteborg?
<Coffe> larsemil,  mcd eller burger? 3min bort finns max
<delhage> larsemil: hur länge är du kvar?
<bittin`> är ni i Stockholm eller GBG?
 * bittin` förvirrad
<larsemil> Coffe: max
<larsemil> delhage: till arton
<delhage> larsemil: too early
<larsemil> nej dÅ
 * delhage jobbar tills dess
<larsemil> komsikomsi
<delhage> har inte nåt val
<larsemil> synd.
 * realubot tar bussen till fiskekrogen.
<realubot> Det ska bli gott det här.
<delhage> jag planerar en helg i götet i oktober för att käka hummer
<realubot> larsemil är en riktigt hygglig kille som bjuder en Open Source developer som mig på middag.
<bamsefar> delhage: Fy fan vad gött det låter. :)
<delhage> är det att rekommendera?
<larsemil> hummer dummer
<bamsefar> Hummer i Göteborg?
<larsemil> nej nu lite fika innan maten
<delhage> ja
<larsemil> only in stÅckhÅlm
<bittin`> jag funderar på att dra till götet i December
<bittin`> från jag umgås med er i Stockholm?
<bittin`> får*
<bittin`> eller är det hemligt Ubuntu möte
<maxjezy> bäst att hålla det hemligt så eventuella terrorister från microsoft inte joinar mötet
<bittin`> jag är nog mer Apple isåfall men inte terrorist
<Barre> andol: you there?
<bamsefar> delhage: Hummer är bäst på västkusten, så är det bara.
<delhage> bamsefar: ok
<speakman> Kn ngon hjlp mig? jg kn inte tryck ngot som liknr ett  p mitt tngentbord nr jg kör som root?
<Barre> liknar ett vad?
<Coffe> larsemil,  är du på centralen nu  ?
<speakman> liknr ett  .
<realubot> Hälsa brudarna på Max från realubot. Säg att jag kanske tittar in om jag har vägarna förbi Sthlm någon gång.
<realubot> Jag är i.o.f.s. lite för tuff för Sthml men man vet ju aldrig...
<bittin`> =p
<larsemil> Coffe: hÖtorget. gÅr nerÅt nu strax
 * realubot letar febrilt efter Hötorget bland Avenyn, Vasagatan, Östra hamngatan...
<Coffe> larsemil, ok, jag sticker snart till tuben
<larsemil> kul
<Coffe> ja kommer via hötorget
<larsemil> stannar hÄr jag
<larsemil> ring nÄr du Är hÄr
<Coffe> på hötorget ?
<Coffe> larsemil,  på hötorget ?
<Coffe> med 15% batt kvar på mobilen så chansar  jag inte.. stannar du på hötorget eller vad menar du  ? larsemil
<larsemil> stannar hÄr
<Coffe> vart är här ?
<Barre> hihi
<larsemil> hÖtorget
<Coffe> ok.
<larsemil> haha
<Coffe> sticker nu då .
<larsemil> bra!
<raze> Right, på jakt efter ett grafikkort som  har bra linux drivers
<raze> Vet någon om ett bra eller vart jag kan n vända mig?
 * realubot rör sig i riktning mot Operan i Göteborg i jakt på Hötorget.
<realubot> Var är lassemil och Kaffe?
<realubot> raze: Det här kanske är en hjälp på vägen: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=category&item=Graphics+Cards
<realubot> raze: Om kortet sitter i en sådan burk så lär det väl fungera också: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification
<realubot> raze: T.ex. om du hittar kortet i någon av dessa burkar så tycker man att det borde fungera bra i Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/make/Dell/desktops
<realubot> larsemil: Har du sett det här: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<barzam> jag dualbootar windows på min dator (för att kunna skriva ut), men windows uppdaterar min klocka varje gång. Finns det nåt sätt att hindra detta?
<realubot> barzam: Varför vill du inte att klockan ska uppdateras?
<barzam> realubot, för att den uppdaterar till två timmar i framtiden
<clone234> hej...försöker generera en fil men när den skapas försvinner öäå och blir frågetecken i fyrkanter....finns det nå sätt o komma runt det+
<barzam> realubot, jag vill att ntpd ska sköta min klocka och inte windows
<salmiak> finns det nått sätt att kolla vad som blivit fel på grafikkortet?
<realubot> barzam: http://www.addictivetips.com/windows-tips/disable-time-synchronization-in-windows-7/
<realubot> salmiak: Varför tror du att det har blivit fel?
<barzam> realubot, hmm kanske får köpa en bättre skrivare istället :)
<salmiak> det verkar som grafikkortet gått sönder helt plötsligt... ubuntu startar inte, om jag inte startar i nått felsäkert läge och väljer nått felsäker grafik i menyn där....
<realubot> barzam: Vad är problemet med att Windows uppdaterar klockan då? Det ska det väl göra så du har rätt tid?
<realubot> salmiak: Det låter mer som att det är någon uppdatering som har sabbat stödet för grafikkortet?
<salmiak> och före grubmenyn visas textmod korrekt, men sen visas det med massa magenta-färgat mönster över allt, och även nu under felsäkera grafikläget
<realubot> salmiak: Det hör ju inte till vanligheterna att grafikkort går sönder.
<salmiak> och även magentastreck i textmodesconsollen
<realubot> salmiak: Kanske är skärmen som är kass?
<salmiak> nä precis, man tycker inte grafikkort skär ihop sådär bara
<realubot> salmiak: Vad händer om du bootar Ubuntu Live från CD/USB?
<salmiak> och det blir samma utseende på min andra-skärm (jag har två kopplade till datorn)
<realubot> salmiak: Aha. Vad händer om du bara har en skärm inkopplad då?
<realubot> Blir det samma sak då?
<salmiak> ja det blev ingen skillnad. jag provade med att rycka bort alla sladdar som inte är nödvändiga först.
<realubot> Det kansek har något att göra med Ubuntus stöd för duealmonitor?
<realubot> *dual
<realubot> salmiak: Ok. Hm.
<realubot> salmiak: Det enklaste sätter är ju att testa med ett annat grafikkort men du kanske inte har något på lager.
<realubot> *sättet
<realubot> salmiak: Jag tycker du ska testa Ubuntu Live från USB/CD med en skärm inkopplad åt gången för att utesluta att det inte har blivit något fel på ditt installerade system.
<realubot> Nehe.
<salmiak> oj. sorry att jag försvann där helt plötsligt,.
<salmiak> jag skulle bara se om det stod nått vettingt på ctrl-alt-f1 consollen men sen kunde jag inte komma tilbaka till grafiken igen (med ctrl-alt-f2)
<barzam> realubot, windows xp har dåligt stöd för utc
<salmiak> av nån anledning ligger "låggrafikläget" på f2 istället för f7 tydligen. ivfsh så ville den "starta om" grafiken när man bytte tillbaka till grafik från consoll, men lyckades aldrig göra det, så jag fick boot om istället
<salmiak> Går det att ställa in ubuntu att inte byta till sin egen font i textläget (eller vad det nu är den gör) på consollen? för med vanliga 80x25 textmod ritar den inte lila pixlar på texten
<realubot> salmiak: salmiak: Jag tycker du ska testa Ubuntu Live från USB/CD med en skärm inkopplad åt gången för att  utesluta att det inte har blivit något fel på ditt installerade system.
<salmiak> det verkar inte bli lilamönster över alla färger heller. om man använder linuxMint10.04's gröna bakgrund så är det bara vissa delar som blir mönstrade på det
<salmiak> realubot: ok jag tankar hem en ny ubuntulive och testar.
<realubot> salmiak: Ta 10.04.3
<realubot> Iställer för 11.04.
<salmiak> ok
<realubot> 10.04.3 kommer mer sannolikt att fungera på din dator. Du ska ju ändå bara undersöka om bilden blir störningsfri eller inte.
<salmiak> ok
<larsemil> mÄtt och belÅten efter stressig middag med coffe
<bittin`> jag ska strax in till Centralen o få ett par högtalare till min mobil
<bittin`> sen ska jag nog hem o glo Breaking News
<itmannen> Hur är det ? Visst borde 2D dra mindre med kraft än 3D ?
<Silasle> LÃ¥ter logiskt, men vad handlar det om?
<itmannen> Belasta grafikkortet mindre
<Silasle> Borde dra mindre, om inte 2D effekterna är så in i *** dåligt optimerade jämfört med 3D effekterna :)
<itmannen> Ok. ja det är inte så lätt att veta. Har man egentligen någon nytta av 3D om man inte kör något extra ögongodis
<Silasle> Är det desktopeffekterna du snackar om?
<itmannen> Japp
<Silasle> Då är det väl mest ögongodis
<itmannen> Orsaken till min fråga är att jag kör GPU i folding
<Silasle> Och då orkar den inte med resten?
<itmannen> Jodå. men jag tänkte det skulle bli bättre om kortet blev mindre belastat
<Silasle> Jaha, för mig så fick jag dra ner foldingen till ~90% för att kunna använda datorn
<itmannen> Ok. Nä det är inga problem för mig. Hur mycket grafikminne har du ?
<salmiak> fungerar cd-bränning när man startar ubuntu i felsäkert läge?
<itmannen> salmiak  Det visar sig om du provar :)
<salmiak> den står bara och tuggar på skivor man stoppar in i dvdbrännaren :(
<salmiak> jag får prova "bränna" till ett usb-minnet istället kanske :(
<Dynamite> "./skype-ubuntu_2.2.0.35-1_i386.deb: line 1: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'"
<Dynamite> "./skype-ubuntu_2.2.0.35-1_i386.deb: line 1: `!<arch>'"
<Dynamite> dessa felmeddelanden får jag när jag ska installera skype. Jag får samma med opera och några spel. Någon som vet hur jag kan lösa detta?
<Dynamite> Jag använda 64 bitars ubuntu 11.04
<salmiak> hej Dynamite.... en .deb är väl en binär fil som zip typ trodde jag, borde inte vara några radbrytningar i den... fast jag kanske har fel
<gusnan> Dynamite, du försöker installera ett 32-bit-program på 64-bittars Ubuntu - se https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit
<Dynamite> gusnan, samma sak händer med 65bits-paketen
<Dynamite> alla deb filer
<Barre> blist
<itmannen> Jag har provat att installera 11.04 i en iMac. verkar vara helt omöjligt att få den att boota från CD
<itmannen> Undrar om det finns DMG för Ubuntu ?
<Philip5> itmannen: har din imac inte ppc cpu då?
<Philip5> om du nu har ppc-version av ubuntu
<itmannen> Philip5  Ingen aning
<Philip5> kolla det först för i så fall kan du ju inte köra i386 eller amd64-version av ubuntu på den
<Philip5> PowerPC är en helt annan cpu-typ
<itmannen> Philip5  Ok. men jag kan inte ens testa då den inte vill boota från CD
<itmannen> Philip5  Det är en PowerPC
<Philip5> då är det inte helt omöjligt att det kanske är ppc i den. googla på modelnamnet
<Philip5> då måste du ladda ner en linuxdist/ubuntu som är byggd för ppc
<itmannen> Ok. Ska kolla
<Philip5> vet inte om ubuntu finns för ppc längre
<kodein> inte officiellt iaf.
<itmannen> Men problemet kvarstår att jag ine kan få upp en boot,meny
<Philip5> bootmenyn med ubuntucdn eller?
<itmannen> japp
<Philip5> den är ju inte för ppc
<Philip5> då kommer den ju ingenvart
<kodein> en powerpc är en kraftigare sorts pc.
<itmannen> Nä men jag borde få upp en mny för övriga alternativ
<Philip5> nej
<itmannen> Ok
<kodein> varför borde du det? imac har ett annat bootsystem än vanligt pc-skrot
<Philip5> du borde på sig höjd få en svart skärm och en markör som står och blinkar
<itmannen> Inte USB heller ?
<Philip5> usb vad?
<itmannen> Om jag har en USB inkopplad
<Philip5> att stoppa i en ubuntu-installationscd i en ppc är som att stoppa i en musikcd och hoppas det ska hända något
<Philip5> om den inte är för ppc
<itmannen> Ok. Jag får söka
<kodein> steg 1. dra ner ppc-skivan från http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/maverick/release/ 2. stoppa den i imacen, håll in c medan du bootar
<kodein> steg 3. ??? steg 4. profit
<Dynamite> jag fick det att fungera
<Dynamite> sudo dpkg -i paketnamn
<Philip5> verkar som ubuntu 11.10 finns för ppc igen men inte 11.04
<kodein> vill man ha nåt som stöds på riktigt så kan man ju köra debian istället. :)
<itmannen>  oneiric-desktop-powerpc.iso
<Philip5> jupp
<itmannen> kodein  Tackar :)
<itmannen> kodein  Men är inte debian lite svårt ?
<kodein> nä, det är mer eller mindre samma som ubuntu.
<kodein> fast med mindre skräp ;)
<itmannen> kodein  Ok. Men du menar att det går att installera debian på en iMac ?
<Dynamite> kodein, som kwibber? :)
<kodein> jag har själv gjort det på ett par eMacs, så ja.
<kodein> Dynamite: hmm?
<itmannen> kodein  Men är inte eMacs och iMac olika ?
<Dynamite> gwibber*
<Dynamite> = skräp
<itmannen> Rast från detta ett tag för test
<kodein> itmannen: nej, de är väsentligen lika. eMacs var "för skolor" och iMacs var samma sak för alla andra
<andol> larsemil: returmatch?
<Philip5> andol: vad spelas? wordfreud?
<Klazer> hejsan, är det någon här som är riktigt bra när det gäller putty och linux?
<Klazer> skulle isf behöva lite hjälp, skulle vara väldigt snällt : )
<Philip5> fråga mer specifikt så kanske någon vet
<Klazer> Asså, jag är nybörjar följer typ oftast bara guides:P vilket man oftast gör när man är dålig tror jag.P
<Klazer> Men vad jag tror så funkar inte min SSH riktigt
<Klazer> för det går inte connecta med putty längre
<Klazer> Det gick först sen gick det ner sen gick det igen
<Klazer> och nu får jag inte igång det igen
<Klazer> Bättre kan jag nog inte förklara, har du nån aning om vad jag kan göra så det funkar igen?
<Philip5> kan du inte ansluta alls eller får du inte logga in?
<Klazer> Kan inte ansluta alls:S
<Klazer> och jag har datorn brevid mig
<Philip5> kan du pinga datorn?
<Klazer> Hmm, hur kollar man sånt? asså den har ju internet
<Klazer> kan sitta vid datorn när jag kopplar in en skärm
<Klazer> och göra saker
<Klazer> typ tanka hem
<Klazer> etc etc
<Philip5> om du kör ping ipnummer-till-dator-med-ssh från puttydatorn
<Philip5> svarar den då?
<Klazer> Oj
<Klazer> hur gör jag de?
<Klazer> kan jag ge dig Ip så testar du?
<Klazer> XD
<andol> Philip5: Jupp
<Klazer> hmm hur skriver man privat via internet irc typ
<Philip5> Klazer: hur menar du?
<Klazer> skickar ipn till dig i privat
<Philip5>  /msg nick medddelande
<Klazer> så
<Klazer> fick du?
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> den där burken med ssh-servern står bakom en router eller?
<Klazer> Aa
<Klazer> porten är uppe
<Klazer> asså det har funkat tidigare att joina via internet på putty också
<Klazer> sen startade jag filezilla
<Philip5> har du forwardat port 22 till ssh-severn?
<Klazer> sen PANG
<Klazer> Jag körde allt orginal
<Klazer> eftersom jag är inte så bra på linux
<Klazer> så det tror jag eftersom det funkade först
<Klazer> och då hade jag 22
<Philip5> det är routern som du nog ska pilla på
<Klazer> så du tror det är routern som kan strypa kontakten mellan mina datorer?
<Philip5> kommer du åt ssh-burken där du sitter eller är den på annan plats?
<Klazer> asså den sitter brevid mig, gör den. dock utan skärm atm. men går att koppla in.
<Klazer> därför tycker jag det är konstigt att det inte funkar via lan
<Klazer> äns
<Klazer> för min databas och det funkar fortfarande från servern
<Klazer> och hemsidan
<Klazer> men inget annat
<Klazer> lr snarare putty
<Klazer> ventrilo funkar också
<Philip5> jag når inte det där ipnummret alls som du gav mig så det är som den vore död
<Klazer> jo, precis. det funkar inte:S
<Klazer> men allt annat funkar
<Klazer> så det kan ju inte vara routern
<Klazer> bara ssh't som inte funkar
<Klazer> porten och allt är öppen
<Philip5> och du är säker på att routern har det ipnumret? att den inte fått ett nytt?
<Klazer> Kollade innan jag gav dig
<Klazer> så jag är säker
<Philip5> routern kan ju så klart droppa alla pingfrågor
<Klazer> Jo, men asså. när man installerar ubuntu server versionen
<Klazer> ska det funka direkt då att typ använda putty?
<Philip5> hmm fast jag kan nå din sshsever
<Klazer> jaha hur ser når du den då loel
<Klazer> :D
<Philip5> jag bara anslöt till den
<Klazer> för filezilla funkade sluta precis samtidigt putty gjorde de för mig
<Klazer> kanske något annat man ska göra för dem
<Philip5> har din putty sparat någon fingerprint som ändrats?
<Klazer> Oj, nu fattar jag inget igen.D
<Klazer> jag har startat om datorn 4-5 gånger testat massa saker men inget har funkat, filezilla och putty dog exakt samtidigt
<Klazer> för höll på med bägge
<Philip5> kolla i din putty om den sparar fingerprints
<Klazer> Tror jag inte, hur ser jag de?
<Philip5> har inte kört putty på läng men det borde väl vara bland inställningarna
<Klazer> Ne tror inte de. ser inget iaf : /
<Klazer> kan det inte vara något i linux jag måste göra för att få det att funka igen?
<Klazer> Menar folk kunde ansluta via internet också
<Klazer> sen bara dog allt
<Klazer> på en gång
<Philip5> alltså jag kan ju ansluta till inloggningen så det borde ju du göra om du inte blockat ditt eget ip
<Klazer> va
<Klazer> woot
<Klazer> hur kan du de
<Klazer> och inte jag
<Klazer> O.o
<Philip5> för du gör något knasigt
<Klazer> jag gör som jag alltid har gjort
<Klazer> och det funkade inte för min kompis heller förut
<hanna> hej!
<Philip5> hej
<Klazer> men du säger att du kan ansluta till inlogningen asså
<Philip5> ja
<hanna> jag undrar om nån kan hjälpa mig med min dator
<Philip5> hanna: om du ställer frågan så kanske vi kan
<Klazer> vad har du för program philip när du connectar då?
<Philip5> Klazer: ssh
<Philip5> så det borde ju vara något i putty som gör att den inte litar på din ssh-burk
<Klazer> heter programmet ssh?
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> ssh är med linux
<hanna> den har krånglat på lite olika sätt ett tag och nu när jag startar den fastnar dne i en loop som säger bl.a. p16v status: 0x78787878
<hanna> recoverymode fungerar inte, det händer bara samma sak
<Klazer> philip5 kan du skicka hemsidan där du tankade hem de plx :>  så eru jätte snäll
<Philip5> Klazer: tankar inte alls hem det utan det är ett kommando för ssh i linux
<Klazer> jaha, du kör med linux atm:P
<Philip5> precis
<x_link> Klazer: Tror de flesta gör det här inne.
<Klazer> Jo, men jag är nybörjar så tänkte inte på de.D
<x_link> Philip5 är KDE-kungen, så han måste köra lInux =)
<Philip5> Klazer: kan kicka igång winxp virtuellt och kolla med putty
<x_link> Linux
<Klazer> Hehe xD
<Klazer> skulle vara väldigt snällt philip
<larsemil> andol: anytime!
<Klazer> Önskar det fans irc kanaler som den här överallt. hjälper folk som behöver hjälp :P
<Klazer> sånt är ju inte världen längre
<Klazer> sån*
<Philip5> hanna: har det funkat tidigare? du har inte bytt någon hårdvara precis?
<Klazer> Just det, en till liten fråga. Det händer inget ifall man stoppar in lite extra ram minnen när man redan har linux installerat va?
<Klazer> Menar, den har te.x 4gb atm kommer stoppa in 4gb till
<Philip5> Klazer: nej så länge ramen lirar ihop
<Klazer> Även om jag slänger dem 4 gamla och stoppar in nya?
<realubot> Hur gör swedbanksev.com för att dölja vilka som äger domänen?
<Philip5> Klazer: spelar ingen roll så länge de funkar ihop
<hanna> den fungerade igårkväll senast och jag tror (efetr att ha googlat runt) att det kan vara att jag ändrade ljud drivrutinerna men vet inte hur jag ska kunna ändra tillbaka när jag inte kan logga in....
<realubot> Det är domänadressen som den nya phising-attacken mot swedbank använder.
<realubot> *phishing
<Philip5> hanna: jo det verkar lite så. ett test skulle ju vara om du stängde av ljudkortet eller plockade ur det och se om den sedan vill starta
<realubot> Klazer: Kontrollera att moderkortet har stöd för dina 4 nya.
<Klazer> jo, sånt vet jag:p
<Klazer> är bara nybörjar på linux
<Klazer> ingne aning hur linux funkar:P
<hanna> jag är nybörjare med allt detta... hur kan jag stänga av ljudkortet?
<realubot> Ok, men om du ska utnyttja 4GB så måste du använda 64-bitars Ubuntu eller PAE (eller vad det heter i 32-bitars).
<haffe> Är det inbyggt på moderkortet?
<Philip5> Klazer: kan ansluta med putty här också
<Klazer> va
<mewmin> tja haffe
<Klazer> jag startade omdatorn igen
<Klazer> kan vara de
<mewmin> är det haffe från pienet
<Philip5> Klazer: tror jag inte
<Klazer> hmm, jag kan inte :S
<Klazer> okey, så felet är i windwos
<Klazer> atm
<Klazer> inte linuxet
<Klazer> testar installera om putty på ett annat ställe
<Philip5> Klazer: öppna terminalen på din puttyburk och kör: telnet ipnummer-till-sshburken 22
<haffe> Hej mewmin
<Philip5> Klazer: kolla om du får upp ett svar då eller om den inte kan konnekta
<Klazer> k
<Klazer> får fortfarande errors
<Klazer> fast nu dör putty istället
<Philip5> Klazer: vad svarade telnet då?
<Klazer> Hmm, menar du inte köra telnet via putty?
<Klazer> lr woot
<Philip5> du ska inte kunna logga in eller få inloggning men den borde svara med ssh-servernamn
<haffe> hanna: ?
<hanna> yes
<haffe> Du ville stänga av ljudkortet?
<hanna> ja, men försöker ta reda på hur...
<haffe> Är det inbyggt på moderkortet?
<hanna> oj. vet inte. hur kan jag se det?
<haffe> Är det en bärbar eller en stationär?
<Klazer> för mig säger den inget philip : /
<hanna> stationär
<haffe> Ok. Var pluggar du in högtalarna/hörlurarna?
<haffe> Sitter utgången på samma 'plåt' som kontakterna för mus och tangentbord osv?
<hanna> vanlig ljudkabel, musen är trådlös och kan kontakt med en liten mottagare (sändare?) från en usbport
<hanna> tangentbordet likaså
<haffe> Hmmm.
<haffe> Ok.
<haffe> Jag får ta till en förklarande bild tror jag.
<Philip5> Klazer: du råkar inte ha någon annan burk att testa putty ifrån? verkar ju som den där puttyburken är problemet på något sätt
<haffe> http://www.google.com/imgres?q=motherboard+backplate&um=1&hl=sv&client=safari&sa=N&rls=en&biw=1280&bih=680&tbm=isch&tbnid=9I14yQq1ZMDjMM:&imgrefurl=http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cpu_mainboard/abit_ip35_pro_intel_socket_775_motherboard/3&docid=JyjHvLKl9p-lrM&w=800&h=534&ei=jcOETorSEI_b4QSzwOC8Dw&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=597&vpy=162&dur=259&hovh=183&hovw=275&tx=132&ty=103&page=1&tbnh=149&tbnw=196&start=0&ndsp=15&ved=1t:429,r:2,s:0
<haffe> Ser du de 6 runda hålen ?
<Philip5> Klazer: provade du att köra telnet från windows terminal?
<hanna> ja
<haffe> Är det så det ser ut hos dig?
<hanna> det är två kablar (skrivare och bildskärm tror jag) emellan
<hanna> ser inte ut som på bilden,
<haffe> Eller ser det ut mer såhär? http://techreport.com/r.x/maddog-entertainer/ports.jpg
<Klazer> Philip5, jag har aning om vad therminalen är i windows
<Klazer> CMD?
<hanna> haha ingetdera enligt mig. längst ned finns en "våning" med ett internetjack. sedan de olika ljudgångarna. över finns två saker som ser ut som de liknande på en tv, runda metallcirklar med metallpinne i mitten. över det en annan lika dan fast mycket mindre. över det bildskärm och skrivare. över det usb och andra grejjor.
<Philip5> Klazer: kommandotolken eller vad den heter under tillbehör i windows startmeny
<hanna> om det är till ngn hjälp?
<haffe> Vänta.
<haffe> Datorn startar inte alls?
<Klazer> jo precis CMD heter den i windows
<Klazer> Men vad ska jag skriva där ?
<tiina> hej hej
<tiina> någon här man kan fåga om LinuxSpotify?
<Philip5> tiina: fråga kan man ju alltid
<hanna> det slår igång, den laddar lite olika saker (tog bort splash screen för trodde det var problemet först) men sen när det kommer till ljuddrivrutinerna (tror jag så börjar den räkna uppåt och en del av texten är p16v status: 0x787878....)
<haffe> Jag funderar på om du kan skruva ur ljudkortet.
<hanna> jag ska öppna och kolla. men det gå alltså inte att avaktivera det innan jag går vidare med starten?
<haffe> Det kanske går, fast jag kan inte komma på hur just nu.
<Philip5> Klazer: funkar det nu?
<hanna> jag tror nog att jag kan skruva ur det.
<hanna> det ser ut att sitta fast med två muttrar förutom där det har kontakt med en stor skiva på ena sidan
<haffe> hanna: Det borde vara plåten som håller fast kontakterna.
<haffe> Den vill du nog inte lossa på.
<tiina> hej jag laddade spotify i linux men den funkar endå inte??
<tiina> ska man köpa premium eller unlimited?
<Kurdistan> tiina: vilken version av ubuntu kör du?
<tiina> 11.04
<Kurdistan> tiina: vill du ha gratis versionen?
<tiina> error 409 kom fram på linux/spotify
<tiina> ja men hur?
<hanna> kan det fungera om jag startar från en cd? kan jag ändra ljuddrivrutinerna därifrån?
<Kurdistan> gratis versionen kan du köra med wine.
<Kurdistan> jag gjort det snart i 1,5 år.
<tiina> Hur får jag den funka i nya linux?
<tiina> med wine i vilken version?
<Kurdistan> tiina: installera wine.
<tiina> jag har 1.3.29 wine
<tiina> spotify funkar inte efter linux kärnans uppdatering
<Kurdistan> tiina: konstigt. vad har linux kärnan med wine och göra?
<tiina> spotify som är free har kraschat nu 20 gånger för mig på raken
<tiina> inte vet jag
<Kurdistan> så länge det inte är ljudet som spökar
<Kurdistan> tiina: spotify har aldrig kraschat för mig.
<tiina> så vad ska jag göra jag vill ju ha spotify
<tiina> ja därför e jag här
<tiina> inte för mig heller förrän förrgår
<Kurdistan> tiina: om du är säker att kärnan orsakat det. du kan alltid med startupmanager välja kärnan du hade tidigare som default.
<tiina> inte säker alls
<tiina> kan vara vad som helst
<Kurdistan> uppstartmanager kanske det heter minns inte.
<tiina> så vad gör jag nu
<Kurdistan> tiina: du kan ju kolla i dina systemloggar vilka uppdateringar du hade förrgår.
<tiina> hur?
<Kurdistan> tiina: jag har dålig koll på hur saker ser ut med 11.04. däremot bör systemloggor finnas någonstans.
<tiina> jag öppnade spotify förrgår men linux uppdatering vart ju dagar innan
<tiina> vad ska jag ha för program för att det ska funka med spotify...??? Vilken version av WINE? vad mera ska laddas för att få spotify att funka???
<Kurdistan> tiina: testa: cat /var/log/dpkg.log
<tiina> ok
<Kurdistan> tiina: du bör få fram vad du installerat, uppdaterat och tagit bort.
<itmannen> tiina  http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=208&t=54692&p=442742&hilit=spotify#p442742
<tiina> hur mycket som helst jag var här igår kväll tog bort lade till massor av olika lösningar inget hjälpte
<tiina> men ingen linux kärnans uppdatering syns
<Kurdistan> tiina: har du testat playonlinux?
<Kurdistan> tiina: själv har jag senaste wine/playonlinux
<itmannen> tiina  Detta ger dig en ren Ubuntu-klient
<Kurdistan> har du problem så dra ner senaste spotify från deras hemsida. windows versionen av den fria.
<tiina> allt det där har jag redan gjort
<Kurdistan> sedan är det bara ge dig själv rättigheter etc.
<Kurdistan> tuta köra.
<tiina> allt jag har gjort e flera gånger om
<tiina> senaste
<Kurdistan> tiina: har du testat köra med den äldre kärnan du körde innan?
<tiina> av allt ...tagit bort 10 tio och installerat tio gånger spotify kraschar varje gång endå
<Kurdistan> jag tvivlar att kärnan står bakom krascharna då dem inte har något med varandra göra.
<Kurdistan> sedan kör jag inte ubuntu sedan ett tag.
<tiina> jag vet inte e ingen expert men varje gång man har uppdaterat kärnan har spotify kraschat för mig men jag har kunnat fixa den tillbaka genom att installera om spotify men denna gång funkar det inte installera om nåt
<Kurdistan> tiina: då bör du testa en kärna som fungerar.
<Kurdistan> jag har ju sagt det NU ett dussintals gånger.
<tiina> jag vet inte om jag orkar testa skulle gärna vilja veta om någon har redan installerat fungerande spotify på sin ubuntu 11.04 och hu?
<Kurdistan> tiina: sök uppstartshanteraren i ubuntus programcentral
<Kurdistan> installera den
<Kurdistan> välj kärnan som fungerade
<Kurdistan> starta om
<Kurdistan> done
<tiina> ja man kan kanske tro men det finns nåt som fattas eftersom inget utav spoitfy funkar
<tiina> varken linux-spotify eller spotify via wine
<Kurdistan> tiina: du sa att det fungerade förrgår
<Kurdistan> linux-spotify är väl för de som har betalat.
<tiina> nej jag upptäckte detta förgår
<tiina> jag har konto...men inte premium utan unlimited
<Kurdistan> tiina: har du provat köra äldre wine version?
<tiina> även den
<Kurdistan> tiina: själv kör jag inte ubuntu och jag vet inte vad dem har ställt till med nu.
<tiina> ingen aning...men det verkar vara flera som inte får detta fungera
<tiina> jag har haft en fungerande spotify över ett år i wine helt plötsligt slutar allt funka och bara kraschar
<Kurdistan> tiina: hos mig fungerar det. problemet är att jag bara har 55 min kvar. :)
<Kurdistan> tiina: du kan jätte gärna ge :) unlimited till mig. :P
<tiina> jag har unlimited...men frågan är om jag ska ens ta den heller nu eftersom inget av spotify funkar
<tiina> känner mig trött på att försöka problem som egentligen ska bara funka...uschhh
<tiina> många år i rad
<Kurdistan> tiina: :) just därför har man bytt upp sig.
<tiina> bytt upp sig på vad?
<Kurdistan> tiina: lämnat ubuntu för något som ger mindre huvudvärk. :)
<tiina> trevlig kväll då...
<Philip5> om man har betalkonto så funkar spotifys linuxklient
<Philip5> gratisgrejs med spotify har ju blivit sjukt dåligt.
<Kurdistan> Philip5: nja. tycker inte jag.
<Kurdistan> kanske ubuntu grej :P
<Philip5> begränsningarna de infört i gratisversionen gör det ju bara tråkigt. inte många timmar i månaden man får lyssna och så får man ju inte lyssna på samma låt fler än ett fåtal gånger i månaden
<Kurdistan> Philip5: det där har ju även windows torskar
<Philip5> säger att det handlar om spotify och inte klienten
<Kurdistan> Philip5: ja, vad ska man säga spotify vill ha pengar.
<Kurdistan> grooveshark :) rules.
<Philip5> jo
<Kurdistan> Philip5: grooveshark har bättre utbud av icke-kommersiell musik.
<Philip5> fast jag har betalkonto på spotify men tyckte det var trevligt förr när man kunde använda reklamversionen för det var ok
<Philip5> grooveshark hade dåligt med sånt jag ville lyssna på när jag provade
<Kurdistan> Philip5: jag lyssnar mest på dess radio och söker kurdi musik. :)
<Kurdistan> men mest musik hittar man you på youtube. :)
<R2D21> Lämplig ubuntumaskin till morsan? http://www.blocket.se/skaraborg/Bra_laptop_med_1_ars_garanti_kvar___datavaska_36219691.htm?ca=13&w=1
<R2D21> Surf bank youtube ATGtrav mm
<arand> R2D21: Den känns nästan lite väl tilltagen för något sånt :)
<R2D21> arand, http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?p=831066 1800kr på blocket.
<R2D21> Hur är det med ATI korten finns det några drivrutiner.
<arand> Jo, men har för mig att nvida brukar vara att föredra, eller intel då, borde räcka i det fallet
<R2D21> arand, Okej tack. Hoppsan det blir till att krypa i bingen bums!
<realubot> Kurdistan: Tjena!
<Kurdistan> realubot: tjena. brb.
<Kurdistan> realubot: back. :)
<realubot> Kurdistan: Hej hej.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Hur går det? Hinner du med Linux?
<Philip5> heja kde!
<Kurdistan> realubot: ja, då, jag uppdaterat :) min burk.
<Kurdistan> det är väl det mest seriösa jag gör. jag har inte behövt fixa något på länge. :)
<Kurdistan> ja sedan jag bytt :)
<realubot> Kurdistan: Hehe. Ubuntu flyter på helt ok också.
<realubot> PÃ¥ min dator.
<Kurdistan> realubot: bra för dig. :)
<Kurdistan> realubot: http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=113&t=54959
<Kurdistan> just den här buggen fick mig att få nog
<Kurdistan> det var inte unity
<Kurdistan> som många har svårt för
<Kurdistan> vette fan vad ubuntu gänget gör fel, men dem har inte lyckats fixa den här buggen på åratal.
<Kurdistan> med disten jag kör finns inte ens problemet
<Kurdistan> så det är ubuntu specifikt
<realubot> Kurdistan: Aha.
<realubot> Jag har aldrig varit med om den buggen.
<Kurdistan> realubot: det är tyvärr en förekommande bugg.
<realubot> Jag har bara varit med om att Ubuntu segar ner någon enstaka gång.
<Kurdistan> realubot: ja, normalt att saker segar vid kärnuppdatering.
<Kurdistan> det tar jag förgivet att folk fattar.
<Kurdistan> men mitt problem med ubuntu är inte just detta
<Kurdistan> älskar buntu i grund och botten men väldigt missnöjd.
<Kurdistan> så stor användarbas och manskap
<realubot> Team Ranking (incl. aggregate): 10906 of 205110
<realubot> http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=210289
<Kurdistan> en liten dist, med få muskler och resurser får ubuntu framstå som window$ skiten.
<realubot> Det tar sig men det märks att vi klättrar betydligt långsammare nu i statistiken.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Har du testat Debian då?
<Kurdistan> realubot: japp deras vanilla lxde
<Kurdistan> samt crunchbang
<Kurdistan> gillar debian skarpt
<Kurdistan> kunde lika gärna bli mitt förstaval
<Kurdistan> ville bara ge den disten jag använder en ärlig omgång
<Kurdistan> gillade deras lxde 2010 inte alls.
<Kurdistan> då jag tyckte lubuntu sopade banan med dem. tycker fortfarande lubuntu nog är den vettigaste buntu dist.
<Kurdistan> då har jag ändå testat samtliga
<Kurdistan> testat olika lubuntu baserad distar men alltid tyckt lubuntu är särklass bäst.
<Kurdistan> gillade heller inte linuxmint (gnome/lxde)
<Linda^> :o
<Kurdistan> Linda^: kör du linuxmint? :)
<Linda^> Nej
<Linda^> finns det linuxlakrits?
<Kurdistan> konstig kanal. jag upplev en bugg hos dem, som de inte kunde fixa, när jag i vanliga ubuntu inte upplevde samma besvär.
<Kurdistan> dt var fsck relaterad. de anklagade mig för hota byta dist.
 * Linda^ förstår inget alls.
<Kurdistan> Linda^: vad förstår du inte?
<Linda^> de anklagade dig för hota byta dist?
<Linda^> jag förstår inte meningen.
<Kurdistan> Linda^: exakt.
<Linda^> Jaha, det är inte meningen att jag ska först.
<Kurdistan> jag sökte "hjälp" bland linuxmint användare. jag förklarade samma buntu version så finns inte fsck problemet som linuxmint förr led av.
<Kurdistan> när jag pekade ut detta, så anklagade mig för en del saker.
<Kurdistan> blev trött på deras barnfasoner :) och gick tillbaks till vanliga hederliga buntu
<realubot> Linda^: Linux Mint är ju en väldigt populär Ubuntu-baserad dist.
<Linda^> Kurdistan: Det där med hotandet som jag inte förstod.. men skitsamma!
<Linda^> realubot: Vad har det med något att göra?
<Kurdistan> Linda^: dem skrev, hotar du med byta tillbaks till ubuntu.
<Linda^> Jaha
<realubot> Linda^: Jag trodde inte du visste vad Linux Mint var.
<Linda^> Jag vet vad det är
<realubot> Det är bra Linda^.
<Kurdistan> Linda^: vad kör du?
<Linda^> Kurdistan: jobbigt att lista ut vad dom skrev och vad du skrev.. när du inte citerar :(
<Linda^> Kurdistan: ubuntu på min laptop. CentOS virtuellt på stationära
<Kurdistan> Linda^: ja, så kan det också gå. :P
<realubot> Linda^ överraskar med CentOS.
<Kurdistan> centos bra grejer
<Linda^> realubot: blir du förvånad?
<Kurdistan> :( faktiskt så som ubuntu uppför sig, är jag tveksam om jag skulle rekommendera till nyktra människor.
<realubot> Ja.
<realubot> Linda^: Jag blev förvånad.
<Linda^> varför?
<realubot> Jag trodde bara du använde Ubuntu.
<Linda^> nä
<Linda^> testade fedora också en dag
<realubot> Linda^: Är det skolan som gör att du använder CentOS eller varför använder du just den disten?
<Linda^> mm. EN DAG
<Linda^> realubot: skolan.. tada!
<realubot> Linda^: Jag misstänkte det. :)
<realubot> Linda^: I know you!
<Linda^> realubot: Fast jag installerade centos innan jag visste att vi skulle få virtuella sådana maskiner från skolan
<realubot> Linda^: Aha, så nu behöver du inte CentOS?
<realubot> På stationära?
<Linda^> realubot: Behöver. Behöver inte något av dom
<Linda^> kan väl köra ubuntu om jag så vill
<Kurdistan> Linda^: om du gillar rpm distar så finns andra bra: pclinuxos, mageia och kororaa.
<Linda^> aldrig hört talas om
<Kurdistan> Linda^: förstnämnda och sistnämnda är grymt användarvänliga.
<Linda^> det är ubuntu också :o
<Kurdistan> Linda^: tro mig pclinuxos slår ubuntu.
<Kurdistan> :)
<Linda^> Kurdistan: det är väl en smaksak
<Linda^> men jag är nöjd med ubuntu på bärbara
<Linda^> ska nog testa lite olika virtuellt iaf... på min stationära
<Kurdistan> Linda^: det är ju självklart viktigast.
<Kurdistan> stora fördelen med pclinuxos är att den är rolling release.
<realubot> Ja, det är bra.
<Linda^> som innebär?
<Kurdistan> Linda^: vilket innebär du slipper nyinstallation varje 6 månader.
<Kurdistan> får dem senaste stabila uppdateringarna direkt när dem är tillgängliga i repot
<Linda^> jag installerade inte ubuntu efter 6 månader
<Linda^> ominstallerade*
<Kurdistan> Linda^: ja, då tillhör du ovanliga ubuntu släktet.
<Linda^> äh
<Kurdistan> kanske den friska andelen :)
<Linda^> jag är fortfarande ny
<Kurdistan> Linda^: kör du 10.04?
<Linda^> 10.10
<Kurdistan> Linda^: 10.10 är också bra grejer.
<Kurdistan> blev min sista buntu dist.
<Linda^> jag testade visserligen 11.04,, så nu ljög jag nog när jag sa att jag inte ominstallerat
<Linda^> den ville inte funka
<Linda^> så jag drog in 10.10 igen
<Kurdistan> Linda^: hmm har du nvidia kort?
<Linda^> på bärbara?
<Kurdistan> japp den som det inte fungerade på
<Linda^> dunno.. klisterlapparna är väck :(
<Linda^> hur kollar ag det enklast?
<Kurdistan> Linda^: :) använd din vän terminalen kanske?
<Linda^> dude..
<Linda^> vad skriver jag? var min fråga.
<Linda^> lite andra ord bara.
<Linda^> vänta
<Linda^> ska försöka lista ut
<Linda^> brb
<Kurdistan> Linda^: lspci -nn | grep VGA
<Kurdistan> ger dig svaret direkt. :)
<Linda^> ska det inte vara mellanslag där nånstans?
<Linda^> typ efter ls?
<Kurdistan> lspci -nn | grep VGA
<Linda^> hepp
<Kurdistan> nej det ska vara så :)
<Kurdistan> kopiera/klistra in. :)
<Linda^> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation N10 Family Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:a011]
<Kurdistan> Linda^: fungerade inte unity eller var det upplösning etc?
<Linda^> Jag kom till skrivbordet.. efter några sekunder frös det till. kunde inte göra annat än att trycka på OFFknappen
<x_link> Ha!
<x_link> Idag blir det ingen dans, för idag ska jag lägga mig INNAN 00:00 som jag har lovat mig själv nu länge!
<x_link> Philip5: =)
<x_link> God natt!
<Linda^> oj x_link
<Philip5> x_link: näää
<Kurdistan> Linda^: det verkar vara bugg som har med grafikkort drivarna.
<Philip5> nu när du varit så duktig i flera dagar
<Kurdistan> som gör att ditt gpu hänger
<Linda^> Kurdistan: En bugg you say.
<Kurdistan> Linda^: :) mm.
<Linda^> Kurdistan: What do we do about it?
<Kurdistan> Linda^: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/770573
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 770573 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[IGDgm] GPU lockup (ESR: 0x00000011 PGTBL_ER: 0x00000002 IPEHR: 0x01000000) (dup-of: 770033)" [Undecided,New]
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 770033 in module-init-tools "[i965gm] GPU lockup (EIR: 0x00000010 ESR: 0x00000010 PGTBL_ER: 0x00000100 IPEHR: 0x01000000)" [Undecided,New]
<Kurdistan> :) rullar tummarna och hoppas buntu gänget löser buggen
<Kurdistan> du kan ju alltid lägga till dig also affected :)
<Linda^> omg vad mycket text
<Linda^> JAg ska alltså göra... ingenting!
<Kurdistan> Linda^: :) något i den stilen.
<realubot> Linda^: man lspci
<realubot> Linda^:        lspci is a utility for displaying information about PCI buses in the system and devices connected to them.
<Linda^> realubot: Vi är redan klara!
<realubot> Linda^: Där ser du vad lspci är för någonting.
<Linda^> Okej.
<speedxcore> min ssd skriver hela tiden (var 30sec c:a) små skrivningar på ett par k.. tror det är loggar, har många virtuella maskiner igång. Frågan är... kommer jag döda min ssd?  Bör jag sätta swappiness till 0, cacha loggar till ram, går det ens? Tips mottages.
<Kurdistan> speedxcore: Barre är en höjdare.
<Kurdistan> om han nu inte sover.
<speedxcore> får fråga när jag ser han.
<speedxcore> Tips hur man reducerar skrivningar och optimerar sitt system mottages tacksamt, har gott om ram.
<realubot> speedxcore: Det här kanske är något: http://www.howtogeek.com/62761/how-to-tweak-your-ssd-in-ubuntu-for-better-performance/
<speedxcore> realubot: det där såg ju matigt ut vid första anblick.. ska läsa. tackar
<Kurdistan> haha plun som spelade hardcore buntu användare öde; http://www.alltomwindows.se/forum/topic/24281-byta-till-ssd-disk/
<Kurdistan> han som attackerade alla som sa något om ubuntu som inte passade honom
<realubot> "Mounting your partitions with the options noatime and nodiratime will stop timestamp writes when you read files and folders. These timestamp writes are not generally required unless you use a local mail server client such as mutt."
<realubot> speedxcore: http://askubuntu.com/questions/1400/optimizing-the-os-for-ssds
<realubot> speedxcore: Den här verkar bra: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MagicFab/SSDchecklist
<Kurdistan> speedxcore: något jag fann när jag sökte: http://itezer.com/blog/ubuntu-linux/125-four-tweaks-for-using-ubuntu-with-ssd.html
<speedxcore> tack realubot Kurdistan
<realubot> speedxcore: http://www.zdnet.com/blog/perlow/geek-sheet-a-tweakers-guide-to-solid-state-drives-ssds-and-linux/9190
<realubot> Den kan nog också vara en idé att läsa igenom.
<speedxcore> har kört med min ssd i 6mån med 14 vpser som skriver loggar och pysslar
<speedxcore> hoppas den inte dör snart...
<speedxcore> verkligen på tiden att ställa in allt rätt
<Philip5> x_link: :(
<Kurdistan> ne nu kallar sängen
<Philip5> Kurdistan: du också
<Kurdistan> tråkig pm skrivning imorgon
<speedxcore> hmm
<Kurdistan> ha det gott alla tux-vänner.
<Philip5> man blir så ensam om nattem här
<speedxcore> jag har ups till servern. verkar som att ups är oerhört viktig för alla ssd/ramcache tweaks
<speedxcore> har dock inte ecc på denna servern..  eller redundant psu.. vilket är lite fail
<realubot> speedxcore: Det sägs ju att det inte är så himla viktigt att konfigurera för ssd.
<realubot> Det var vad folk sa när jag köpte min första netbook med ssd.
<realubot> speedxcore: Varför har du 14 vps:er?
<mewmin> :')
<realubot> mewmin: Är du här nu. :)
<mewmin> aa
<realubot> Är du sugen på Ubuntu?
<mewmin> ibland
<mewmin> nu har jag ju fast lina så behöver inte 3gt
<realubot> Haha
<realubot> Aha, ok.
<realubot> mewmin: Vad är det för telefon du har då iFån 3 eller 4?
<mewmin> 3gs
<realubot> Ok, ska kolla lite efter guiden.
<realubot> mewmin: Testade du workaround med blueman för att dela ut Internet över bluetooth?
<mewmin> jag har inte bluetooth
<mewmin> så nä
<realubot> Ok.
<realubot> mewmin: http://www.inet.se/artikel/2901046/targus-ultra-mini-bluetooth-2-0-adapter
<mewmin> dyr frakt
<mewmin> men ja, verkar ju bra
<realubot> mewmin: Du behöver den ju inte om du har fast lina nu men det verkar ju annars vara en lösning.
<mewmin> mjo
<realubot> Att dela ut Internet från iFån över blåtand till datorn.
<mewmin> mm
<mewmin> ska fnula på det
<mewmin> ganska less win7
<realubot> 199 kr i Inets butik. Dom har ju butik i Sthlm också.
<mewmin> aha
<realubot> Det är inte omöjligt att den är billigare på andra ställen.
<realubot> Nej. Inet är en av dom billigaste butikerna för den produkten faktiskt.
<realubot> http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?p=80637&o=inkfrakt
<bittin`> kvalitets film: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGVgIjVdeX8
<speedxcore> Jag vill övervaka live, exakt vilka filer som ändras på en webbserver. Kommando för att snabbt i realtid se senast ändrade filer mottages tacksamt. Någon som vet?
<klazer_> Hejsan alla. Någon som är här? som vet hur man gör filer i linux readable typ:P
<klazer_> Det är inte bra en fil det är en hel map
<raze> klazer_, readable permission?
<klazer_> Ja typ
<klazer_> asså, jag har apache
<klazer_> och jag vill få hela hemside mappen
<klazer_> full promotion
<klazer_> typ
<klazer_> ifall det går
<raze> chomd -R +r folder
<raze> oh.. full promtion..
<raze> chmod -R 777 folder
<klazer_> testade de också funkade inte : /
<raze> vad säger den?
<klazer_> Lr, oj nvm. felet var mit:P
<klazer_> Det funkade
<klazer_> Tack
<klazer_> =)
<raze> You're welcome.
<Philip5> klazer_: hur har det gått med ssh?
<Philip5> för det var du som höll på med det och putty eller?
#ubuntu-se 2011-09-30
<klazer_> Aa
<klazer_> allt funkar nu :D
<klazer_> Det va routern som cpade
<Philip5> klazer_: najs
<haffe> Morgon på er.
<einand> godmorgon
<phnom> Morrn
<Coffe> Hjälp, min dator har börja gå ner i strömspar.. hur tusan stänger man av det ?
<phnom> Coffe: Power manager
<Coffe> där står det att det inte är någon :/
<phnom> Inte under batteri heller? Eller det kanske inte är en laptop.
<Coffe> nej min kontors dator
<peturi> hello
<larsemil> Coffe: tack för igår.
<phnom> Coffe: Den suspendar alltså? Den låser inte bara? :/
<phnom> peturi: Hejhej
<Coffe> phnom, precis
<Coffe> larsemil,  tack själv
<larsemil> Coffe: tyvärr för kort! ska planera bättre nästa gång. så hinner Barre och HeMan kanske också vara med. Och delhage.
<Coffe> ja tyvärr. du kan kompensera det med ge mig ett webhotell :P
<larsemil> haha
<larsemil> vad behöver du då?
<Coffe> liten mysql db å lite utrymme.
<larsemil> domännamn?
<Coffe> har inget :) så kanske måste ordna ett sånt då
<larsemil> Coffe: du kan ju få coffe.customer.dalnix.se men det kanske inte är så skoj
<Coffe> larsemil,  funkar kanon
<larsemil> Coffe: okej sätter upp det under dagen
<Coffe> larsemil, tack :) då betalar jag nästa lunch :)
<larsemil> Coffe: gott!
<amelia> morrn!
<larsemil> andol: fan du börjar göra det svårt för mig
<whomee> o så dog datorn hemma igår .. crap
<phnom> whomee: :( Begravningsceremoni i domkyrkan?
<whomee> tog med den till jobbet, ska kasta den på min gamla handledares bil från taket vid lunch.
<larsemil> 0/
<andol> larsemil: Du menar att du tyckte det var lättare då jag var helt grön? :)
<larsemil> andol: precis
<larsemil> bamsefar: ska inte vi ha en virtuell dejt någon kväll nästa vecka?
<andol> larsemil: Inte amelia du ska fråga om lov då? :)
<larsemil> nej nej
<bamsefar> larsemil: Vad nu?
<amelia> va?!
<larsemil> bamsefar: jag köpte några ciscoswithar på svarta marknaden i sthlm för några månader sedan och tänkte börja använda dem
<larsemil> bamsefar: och då behöver jag hjälp att confa upp det. :)
<speakman> svarta marknaden? är det den på hötorget?
<itmannen> larsemil  Köper du stulna grejor ?
<larsemil> itmannen: nej
<bamsefar> larsemil: SÃ¥pass :)
<bamsefar> Det var en stilig herre du köpte dem av va?
<larsemil> bamsefar: mycket!
<speakman> lång rock med en massa klockor hängandes på insidan
<larsemil> nästan så
<larsemil> mer ett par cat6 kablar hängandes runt halsen och cisco consolkablar som piskor mot fiender
<larsemil> redo att utkämpa faijter mot dåligt confade ciscoswitchar
<bamsefar> Hahaha
<amelia> haha
<amelia> *gäsp*
<itmannen> amelia  Tidernas nyhet :)
<larsemil> din plats i kön är: 5.
<andol> larsemil: Ingen sådan här piska då? :) http://technabob.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/cat-5-o-nine-tails-by-feralswirl.jpg
<larsemil> haha jo kanske
 * andol väntar bara på rätt tillfälle att få ge bort en sådan i födelsedagspresent/julklapp...
<larsemil> någon som använder evolution? har ett lustigt och irriterande fel som dyker upp
<delhage> jag
<larsemil> om jag flyttar ett brev från inbox till arkiv. och sen efter det flyttar ett till, då dyker det första mailet upp igen i inboxen och det måste flyttas en gång till
<larsemil> ibland kan jag hålla på att flytta mail flera gånger innan det "fastnar" i nya mappen
<delhage> arkiv?
<larsemil> en undermapp bara
<delhage> är det imap?
<andol> larsemil: Låter förbaskat bekant faktiskt. Har för mig att jag hade det problemet under en kort tidsperiod. Osäker på om det löste sig med någon versionsuppgrading eller om det bara blev bra av sig självt.
<delhage> jag känner inte igen det dock
<larsemil> delhage: ja imap
<delhage> känner inte igen det som sagt
<larsemil> delhage: kör du ubuntu?
<delhage> larsemil: nix
<delhage> fedora15 och rhel6 nu
<larsemil> delhage: kan ha med det att göra. om du har en nyare version av evolution. eller en äldre.
<delhage> 2.28.3 i rhel6
<delhage> i f15 är det nog nyare
<larsemil> 2.32.2 i ubuntu
<delhage> ser ut som det är version 3 nånting i fedora
<delhage> är det kopplat till gnome versionen?
<larsemil> mm
<larsemil> gtk program brukar ju vara det
<larsemil> delhage: kör du gnome3 shell?
<delhage> larsemil: nope
<larsemil> vad kör du då?
<whomee> windows
<amelia> humdidum..
<larsemil> om delhage börjar köra windows istället för linux då är det illa med samhället. han är min privata linuxguru
<itmannen> Hemma i bostaden igen. Nä blir det att fortsätta försäka få in ubuntu i en iMac. Verkar rent hopplöst
<larsemil> ppc?
<itmannen> Japp
<larsemil> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCDownloads ??
<itmannen> Jo den har jag laddat hem. Men iMac vägrar att boota från den skivan
<delhage> larsemil: xfce
<phnom> itmannen: Man ska hålla ner C för att boota från CD, om det inte funkar är det antagligen fel på skivan...
<delhage> göteborgare här?
<Kimmen> hur många göteborgare bor det i kanada?
<realubot> delhage: Jag är ju här.
<realubot> delhage: Jag är göteborgare...
<delhage> realubot: forskningsgången 6, är det på hisingen där det är lite businesspark och en del av chalmers?
<delhage> just det, lindholmen
<delhage> buss från centralstation va
 * delhage planerar sin vistelse på fscons
<realubot> delhage: Det är ju inte en gata man känner till på rak arm.
<realubot> delhage: Ska du åka direkt från Centralstationen till Charlmers Lindholmen?
<realubot> delhage: Det går ju kollektiv trafik över älven också. Jag vet folk som har pendlat den vägen till Chalmers Lindholmen.
<realubot> delhage: http://www.vasttrafik.se/sv/
<delhage> ho, har åkt den nån gång, men jag planerar att bo på scandic vid centralstation så buss är nog bättre
<realubot> Där hittar vilka turer som går dit du ska åka.
<andol> delhage: Du ska inte se ifall du kan släpa med dig Barre och HeMan ner till götet också?
<delhage> andol: jag kan ju försöka
<realubot> delhage: Det är garanterat buss från Nils Ericsson-terminalen till Chalmers Lindholmen som gäller då.
<delhage> Barre, HeMan: PING
<delhage> buss 16 lär det vara
 * delhage ska strax till Milano
<andol> Vad händer där då?
<delhage> fudcon (fedora users and developers conference)
<realubot> delhage: Det går garanterat många förbindelser dit. Bussar och spårvagnar.
<kodein__> fina namnet
<realubot> delhage: http://www.lindholmen.se/en/services-area/getting-here
<realubot> "Bus number 16 will take you from central station in Göteborg directly to Lindholmen in less than 10 minutes. If you get off at the stop called "Lindholmen" you find yourself in the center of the area and in front of the main building."
<realubot> "To get to Lindholmen Science Park you can take one of the following buses: 16, 31, 99, 130 and 158."
<delhage> danke
<realubot> Det är ju det här som är så bra med Göteborg. Att det går att ta sig från en del av stan till en annan del av stan relativt snabbt.
<realubot> Dessutom har vi Ingvar Oldsberg och Leif Liket Olsson som extra grädde på moset.
<delhage> usch då
<realubot> Vad hnder på fscon?
<realubot> *händer
<realubot> *fscons
<delhage> stallman kommer bl.a.
<delhage> fscons.org
<whomee> Någon som har erfarenhet av verktyg som http://iptrack.sourceforge.net/ eller liknande? Skulle vilja ha ett mer avskalat verktyg, lite mer för att endast specificera ipnät. Samt att det ska kunna gå att AD integrera med ;)
<realubot> delhage: Fråga Stallman vad han lever på åt mig är du snäll.
<realubot> Vem betalar hans lön?
<einand> realubot: det gör dom som hyr in han att hålla tal
<phnom> Är det någon här som kör wimp på Ubuntu? Funkar det bra?
<whomee> phnom: japp bara köra: links2 http://www.wimp.com
<whomee> ,)
<HakanS> Philip5: Du nämnde i förrgår att kubuntu-teamet fått ihop paket av digikam 2. Jag hittar inte detta.
<realubot> einand: Varför hyr dom inte in dig att hålla tal du som kan så mycket?
<realubot> einand: Ska du på fscons?
<einand> realubot: vet inte om jag har tid, brukar hjälpa till som voluntär på fscons
<realubot> einand: Jaha.
<einand> realubot: skall du dit?
<realubot> einand: Det är för din skull i.s.f. Jag har inte planerat det.
<Philip5> HakanS: finns i deras backport-ppa
<airboydkitty> "Svenska språket sammanskriver, svenska folket särskriver. Det skapar problem och vid sökordsoptimering tvingas man göra ett val. Hur korrekt ska språket vara på sajten?" <-- Äckliga, vidriga IDG-kärring som förespråkar särskrivning och ännu värre slakt av det svenska språket.
<HakanS> Philip5: Även för Natty?
<airboydkitty> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.402411/skriv-sa-att-sokmotorn-hittar
<realubot> airboydkitty: Det ligger mycket i det hon säger. Vanliga felstavningar sticker ut och drar säkert trafik.
<kodein> idg </3
<Philip5> HakanS: aha, det ligger i Kubuntu Experimental ppan
<airboydkitty> realubot: Spelar det någon roll om det kräver att man skriver felaktigt?
<airboydkitty> Helt sjukt att ge ett sådant tips.
<realubot> Philip5: Wimp har ju en linuxklient i.a.f. Det står det på hemsidan.
<realubot> phnom: Det var till dig.
<realubot> phnom: Fel.
<realubot> Äsch.
 * realubot blänger på Tab-tangenten.
<HakanS> Philip5: Jag inväntar 11.10-släppet.
<Philip5> HakanS: ser att de fått med digikam 2.1.1 i oneiric också
<realubot> http://www.youtube.com/user/elithecomputerguy#p/c/F360ED1082F6F2A5
<Philip5> HakanS: fast jag fattar inte varför de inte fixat till så de kan bygga den med stöd för libgphoto2. utan libgphoto2 kommer man inte kunna importera bilder i digikam från en jäkla massa kameror
<Philip5> eller jag fattar varför eftersom ingen orkat uppdatera opencv på ubuntu utan kör med en gammal version som ger problem med libgphoto2 och libusb. hade man uppdaterat opencv till ny version från debian så hade saken varit biff
<realubot> Fungerar inte youtube-dl eller?
<cahoot> ett konstaterande förklätt till fråga?
<realubot> Typ.
<realubot> Ett osäkert konstaterande.
<realubot> "youtube has switched to a new video info format in July 2011 which is not supported by old versions of youtube-dl. You can update youtube-dl with sudo youtube-dl --update (or python youtube-dl --update)."
<realubot> Aha.
<Philip5> verkar funka för mig
<realubot> Det fungerar efter --update.
<Philip5> yepp
<realubot> Då har jag bara en fråga till...
<Philip5> nä nu har du frågat klart för idag ;)
<amelia> haha
<realubot> Hur känns det för er att Kissie är en mer framgångsrik IT-entrepenör än ni någonsin kommer att bli i hela era liv? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2GUSdkm_y5E&feature=aso
<realubot> NÃ¥?
<realubot> "sluta bara göra videos din äckliga fjortis, kolla på videons﻿ rating, nästan ingen gillar dig! dra här ifrån äckel"
<Philip5> skulle inte kalla henne IT-entrepenör
<realubot> Philip5: Vad kallar du henne då?
<Philip5> bloggare eller nått
<realubot> Philip5: Hon driver ett framgångsrikt IT-företag.
<Philip5> vilket då?
<realubot> Hennes blogg.
<antii> fjortis.nu
<realubot> kissies.se
<kodein> att man finns på internet och har ett företag gör en inte till it-företagare
<einand> realubot: oroa dig inte, är typ 1% chans att jag går, om ens det
<realubot> einand: Det är högre chans än att jag går.
<Philip5> på vilket sätt är kissies.se ett it-företag? bara för att hon finns på nätet? då är väl alla företag it-företag.
<Philip5> då får man nog se över begreppet
<realubot> Hon tjänar ju pengar på bloggen?
<einand> Philip5: för överlevnaden är på nätet
<kodein> Philip5: alla företag utom mediamarkt
<einand> Philip5: men håller med om att begreppet vattnas ut mer och mer, även om det inte haft någon betydelse förr
<Philip5> kodein: typ
<realubot> Vad är skillnaden mellan att tjäna massa pengar på en blogg och att tjäna pengar på en applikation?
<Philip5> kodein: vilket är jäkligt skumt att de inte kan lägga ut sitt sortiment
<Philip5> realubot: framställningen
<realubot> Hennes verksamhet är ju helt inriktad på att sälja annonsplats på Internet ju. Det kallar jag IT-företag.
<Philip5> att använda it-teknik eller utveckla it-teknik
<Philip5> det är iaf min skillnad
<realubot> Philip5: Ok. Så hon faller på att hon inte utvecklar IT-teknik då?
<realubot> För använder IT-teknik måste ju sajten göra...
<Philip5> faller i den bemärkelsen vad jag skulle kalla ett it-företag
<Philip5> alla företag idag använder it i någon form och inte kallar jag dem it-företag för det
<Philip5> oavsett om man ligger på nätet eller använder det på annat sätt
<realubot> Nej. Det är klart.
<skfin> Is einand a bot or something? (sorry, my Swedish is too poor for that question)
<realubot> Men Kissies blogg är har ju Internet som marknad.
<Philip5> skfin: no
<Philip5> en marknad som andra
<realubot> Aja.
<skfin> Philip5: Why he/she/it does do ctcp version every time I join here to look if some people are around
<kodein> skfin: he's not a bot, just a dumbass
<Philip5> don't know
<Philip5> hehe
<skfin> It feels like a bot or script because it does it in 5 seconds after joining
<realubot> Det verkar vara lite grus i maskineriet mellan einand och kodein.
<skfin> I wonder why he/she/it collects such information from everybody who joins here.
<kodein> skfin: yeah, it is scripted. he apparently has some statistics database on it, for some bloddy reason
<Philip5> maxjezy: god morgon
<maxjezy> Philip5, hejsan!
<skfin> Yea, anyway, have a nice weekend. Or should I say: Trevligt veckoslut!
<realubot> skfin: Ask einand yourself.
<kodein> skfin: trevlig helg
 * kodein tar också helg nu.
<skfin> realubot: I asked few days ago, havent heard any responce
<skfin> kodein: Tack so mycket :)
<realubot> skfin: Ok. He is here right now. He wrote in this channel just a few minutes ago.
<skfin> Or actually "Tack så mycket"
<realubot> skfin: Well. Have a nice day!
<skfin> realubot: Javisst! :P
<realubot> Vad ska man satsa på om man ska bygga en riktigt Folding-dator? Ett eller två vassa grafikkort och resten skräp, typ?
<Philip5> verkar nästan så
<whomee> gpu e ju the shit för de så
<kodein> en ps3:a
<whomee> ja klustra ett par ps3or
<Philip5> trycka i ett kluster av vassa nvidiakort
<realubot> Hur går det där med kluster till i praktiken då?
<Philip5> hur då?
<skfin> Strange, he wont answer to me.
<realubot> Philip5: Ja. Vad är ett kluster i praktiken. Hårdvara eller mjukvara?
<realubot> Är det bara distributed computing eller vad?
<Philip5> mjukvaran är samma
<Philip5> bara att man får ha hårdvara som klarar att trycka i flera kort
<Philip5> och så måste såklart mjukvaran ha stöd för cuda
<Philip5> eller opencl
<madbear> bara cuda?
<madbear> :DDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<maxjezy> baracuda?
<madbear> för sen
<skfin> Anyway, does somebody here speak Finnish? Or is anyone interested in writing text for Swedish language home page in Ubuntu Finland's new website?
<maxjezy> skfin, ask antii
<skfin> We have this old page written by somebody but at least some changes will happen since we are renewing our site and we still want to provide some information about our LoCo in Swedish too
<skfin> antii: I asked if anyone is interested in writing some text for Swedish language home page in Ubuntu Finland's new site.
<maxjezy> kysy antiilta, se on suomalainen
<skfin> :)
<skfin> I'm not sure if it's a mandatory to be able to read Finnish but it may help
<realubot> skfin: There is sometimes a user here called Peetra. She lives in Finland.
<skfin> realubot: Oh yes, I know her. Well...I dont know her but seen her here on IRC
<maxjezy> skfin, i can read Finnish
<realubot> skfin: Maybe she can help you out on this.
<antii> maxjezy: haha
<antii> maxjezy: ta dig
<maxjezy> antii, vill du?
<maxjezy> jag trånar efter dig
<antii> maxjezy: kan tyvärr inte finska ;)
<realubot> Philip5: Jo, men att hårdvaran ska ha stöd för det? Typ SLI/Crossfire då eller när det gäller graffekort?
<realubot> Philip5: Eller vad menar du med att hårdvaran ska ha stöd för kluster?
<Philip5> cuda är nvidia så då då är det det som gäller om man ska använda sånt som stödjer det
<maxjezy> sommarväder idag
<maxjezy> de flesta feta kort har väl SLI stöd?
<Philip5> tycker det verkar som cuda är det som de flesta program använder för att nvidida verkar ligga före amd/ati här som kör den helt öppna standarden opencl
<Philip5> korten stödjer sli men det är moderkorten eller bryggorna som sak klara flera kort
<Philip5> cuda är opencl plus mer nvidiagrejs
<maxjezy> Philip5, det va ju det jag sa
<realubot> Philip5: Ok.
<itmannen_online> Undrar vad vitsen är med detta: Mottog ett CTCP VERSION från einand
<itmannen_online> Ännu ett OS att testa. Som jag inte riktigt förstår ännu :)
<gusnan> itmannen_online, http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#ctcpversion
<itmannen_online> 	no_hints_xchat.pl
<itmannen_online> Så där ja. Då är scriptet på plats
<itmannen_online> gusnan<< Tackar
<itmannen> Dags att kolla ställningen på folding.
<itmannen> Synd att säga att jag direkt är med i tätstriden :)
<bittin> einand, why do you do this :O
<bittin> Received a CTCP VERSION from einand
<itmannen_online> bittin <<  Installera detta så slipper du uppslagningar : no_hints_xchat.pl
<bittin> itmannen_online, har inga problem med det undrade bara varför
<itmannen_online> Han är nyfiken
<realubot> itmannen_online: Du har ryckt upp dig i statistiken ändå?
<itmannen_online> realubot <<  Jo men det har gått lite slött pga mina ominstallationer. Men nu är jag nog på G
<itmannen_online> realubot <<  Nu har jag kört igång 2 CPU och 1 GPU
<Linda^> :o
<Linda^> Morrn
<itmannen_online> Va ? :D
<Linda^> va
<Linda^> Hej itmannen_online
<Linda^> pilmannen
<Linda^> :)
<itmannen_online> Linda^ <<  Hej du. Är du nyvaken ?
<Linda^> itmannen_online: Nej, är du?
<itmannen_online> Linda^ <<  Nej absolut inte. men du skrev morrn
<Linda^> itmannen_online: Jo. Jag gjorde visst det
<itmannen_online> Linda^ <<  Men pga min godhet så äro du förlåten
<Linda^> itmannen_online: haha :P
<itmannen_online> Linda^ <<  Du får gärna ta efter mig med pilar om du vill.
<Linda^> itmannen_online: Jag klarar mig :)
<Kurdistan> forums supporten gör mig ibland galen
<itmannen_online> Nu sitter jag med en ny upplevelse i en bärbar. Fuduntu
<Kurdistan> itmannen_online: :). du har läst mina tips ser jag.
<Kurdistan> :P
<itmannen_online> Kurdistan <<  Nope. Det erkänner jag aldrig
<Kurdistan> fewt är en duktig snubbe som ansvarar för disten
<Kurdistan> jupiter är hans bästa applikation
<Kurdistan> itmannen_online: :P du kör nu rolling release.
<itmannen_online> Är det ett solsystemsprogram
<Kurdistan> itmannen_online: om du kör fuduntu och inte fattat vad jupiter är så :P är du illa ute som vanligt.
<itmannen_online> Kurdistan <<  Men lilla gubben. Jag har  kört detta i kanske 2 timmar
<Kurdistan> itmannen_online: gamla farbror :P jupiter är fuduntus ögonsten.
<Kurdistan> den är riktigt bra faktiskt.
<itmannen_online> Kurdistan <<  Ok. Jag får väl kika senare
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) bra för bärbara. den kommer ihåg ens val när det kommer till batteriprofil (energiläge).
<itmannen_online> Äää. Den kollar ju bara tempen på cpu
<Kurdistan> powersave/ondemand/performance etc
<Kurdistan> itmannen_online: har du rökt på igen? :)
<itmannen_online> LOL. Nä då. Men den finns längst upp i listen och visar temp
<Kurdistan> itmannen_online: temp är inte enda den klarar av.
<itmannen_online> Nä jag ser det nu
<Kurdistan> aktiverar/inaktiverar blåtand och annat nyttigt
<itmannen_online> Men så himla märkvärdigt är det inte egentligen
<Kurdistan> itmannen: ju det är den, men det lär du märka med tiden.
<itmannen_online> Men jag gillar inte dockan längst ned
<Kurdistan> :) det är faktiskt det enda jag riktigt saknar med disten jag kör.
<Kurdistan> itmannen_online: :) det bör vara docky eller så är det awn eller vad den nu heter.
<Kurdistan> avinstallera :) om du inte gillar.
<Kurdistan> du lär spara på både batteri och starttid. :)
<itmannen_online> Kurdistan << AWN
<Kurdistan> itmannen_online: jag kör emesene 1.6.3 :P
<itmannen_online> Måste avvika ett tag. Besvärliga besökare :(
<realubot> Hej hej.
<Philip5> realubot: och du är kvar
<Philip5> här har man hunnit ut i verkliga livet en stund på studiebesök
<realubot> Philip5: Vad är det för verkligt liv du har varit ute i?
<bon010> tja,hur startar jag trådlösa nätet i ubuntu
<realubot> bon010: Det ska komma upp en lista över trådlösa nätverk om du klickar på nätverksikonen i panelen?
<bon010> 1.In the Taskbar click the Network Manager icon.
<bon010> 2.Select your wireless network from the list
<bon010>  jag är där men hittar inget där, jag får fel meddelande scanning no wirless found
<bon010> hur kommer jag igång med det trådlösa nätet jag är där men den scannar hittar inget nät
<Philip5> bon010: är din access point satt att vara synlig och tillåta nya anslutningar?
<bon010> vet inte
<bon010> jag kopplar up mig med ssid och wpa key på min bärbara
<itmannen_online> Nu är det snart dags för veckans höjdpunkt utanför datorn. Kommisarie Morse på kanal9
<bon010> vad skall jag göra philip
<bon010> ?
<Kurdistan> bon010: skriv heja kde.
<Kurdistan> annars svarar han inte
<Kurdistan> :P
<Philip5> bon010: kolla att ubuntu hittat ditt wifi och satt upp fungerande drivisar för det
<Kurdistan> Philip5: sluta skrämma folk
<Philip5> Kurdistan: kanske du som skrämdes med kde
<realubot> Kurdistan: Vad är det som är konstigt med forumet då?
<itmannen_online> Jisses vad trist det är med reklamvbrott på tV
<Philip5> itmannen_online: det är då du ska plocka fram din systemkamera och fingra lite
<itmannen_online> Philip5<<  :) Jo du har säkert rätt. Men gubben är för slö och trött denna afton
<Philip5> itmannen_online: btw, såg du på Mästerfotografens hemligheter i söndags? jag missade det visst men det finns väl på svt play
<itmannen_online> Philip5<<  Jo det finns på play. Tyvärr så missade jag det också
<itmannen_online> Philip5<<  Det blir så när man blir fast i men massa ominstallationer
<Philip5> itmannen_online: jo. ska nog kolla på det nu :)
<itmannen_online> Philip5<<  Gör så du. Själv ska jag fortsätta mitt TV-tittande
<Kurdistan> realubot: tröttsamt när folk får support i sin tråd och hoppar till en annan och skriver samma sak
<Kurdistan> :) hjälpte syrran med lite kemi
<realubot> Kurdistan: Aha. Hehe.
<Kurdistan> realubot: detta blir man riktigt förbannad på.
<Kurdistan> seriöst hade dem förväntat sig man ska springa efter dem?
<kodein> Philip5: tyckte inte riktigt det var något höjdarprogram
<Philip5> kodein: jag har bara sett första avsnittet och det var väldigt basic men riktade väl sig till sådana som vill ta steget att upptäcka mer foto än de som redan börjat greja
<kodein> mjo, jag såg första avsnittet. i söndags var jag på väg hem från norge när det sändes :)
<Philip5> tänkte ändå kolla på andra avsnittet efter nu efter nyheterna
<Peyam> waap
<Peyam> wazap
<Kurdistan> realubot: du fick hjälp besvara :).
<itmannen_online> Kurdistan<<  Är du dåligt humör ?
<Kurdistan> itmannen_online: nej. varför det?
<itmannen_online> Kurdistan<<  Nja jag bara såg vad du skrev om forumet
<itmannen_online> Nu får det vara nog för i afton. Ha de gott folket
<Squarism> Philip5: yo!
<Philip5> yo
<Squarism> Vill du spela COH?
<Philip5> tänkte glo på en grej på tv i en halvtimme först
<Philip5> sedan kanske
<Squarism> oh ok
<Philip5> ska du ha pisk eller köra 2x2?
<Squarism> jag är i spelet o... här oxo ibland
<DanielSenat> Kurdistan, Jag sag din post häomdagen om att byta kernel vid problem med viloläge. Jag har tagit bort alla med autoremove sa jag har ingen kvar. Nagra andra tips pa hur man fixar det?
<Philip5> DanielSenat: hur har du installerat ny kernel då?
<DanielSenat> quto,qtisk uppdqtring
<DanielSenat> Philip5, Automatisk uppdatering.. ursäkta min förra post, datorn laggade så jag kunde inte byta layout..
<Kurdistan> DanielSenat: har du tagit bort alla kernel och kör bara den nu använder?
<Philip5> är det någon bugg som introducerats vid uppdatering då eller?
<Kurdistan> det löser ju inte ditt problem om den kärnan du har krånglar
<DanielSenat> Ja, det vekar så..
<DanielSenat> Nej, jag förstår det nu. Det var dumt
<DanielSenat> Men, är det inte bara att installera en ny?
<Kurdistan> DanielSenat: fanns det någon ny när du uppdaterade?
<DanielSenat> Ja
<Kurdistan> man kan sedan manuellt lägga till kärnor i ubuntu. är man inte van så kan det gå fel.
<Kurdistan> DanielSenat: det är ju bara ta testa uppdateringen.
<Kurdistan> fungerar den inget bra så går du tillbaks till fungerade kärna
<DanielSenat> Ja då är det bra som det är, bara vila och vänteläge som inte funkar
<Kurdistan> DanielSenat: disten jag kör så påtvingar dem inte användare kärnuppdateringar
<Kurdistan> vilket gör att användaren själv får uppdatera kärnan
<DanielSenat> Nej, jag testade uppdateringen, gör det per ren automatik, sen tog jag bort den gamla med autoremove..
<Kurdistan> kanske inte så nybörjarvänlig i en del avseenden
<Kurdistan> men grymt smart om man vill ha stabilitet
<DanielSenat> Nu finns ingen ny
<Kurdistan> DanielSenat: det är pga den nya nu är den enda kärnan du har. :)
<DanielSenat> Jag förstår
<Kurdistan> DanielSenat: därför ska du aldrig ta bort kärnor som fungerar
<Kurdistan> både viloläge/vänteläge
<DanielSenat> jag kör xubuntu, där verkar de koma ibland, samma i ubuntu.
<DanielSenat> BÃ¥e och
<DanielSenat> BÃ¥de och
<Kurdistan> DanielSenat: har du swap partition som är dubbla ram-minnet?
<DanielSenat> Det ena funkar, men jag kommer inte ur det. Bara svart skärm och en data som jobbar
<DanielSenat> Kurdistan, Vet inte
<DanielSenat> Jag har 512 Ram
<Kurdistan> DanielSenat: har du så lite ram bör du definitiv inte köra ubuntu med unity.
<Kurdistan> kör hellre lubuntu
<DanielSenat> Jag kör xubuntu
<DanielSenat> Det funkar bättre än när jag hade ubuntu förr
<Kurdistan> DanielSenat: xubuntu är inte så mycket väldans lättviktad.
<Kurdistan> kör hellre lubuntu så har du mer lättviktad dist
<Kurdistan> sedan kan du köra 1 gb swap
<DanielSenat> Aha, jag vet inte om min dator klarar en ominstallation till
<DanielSenat> Den är köpt 2003
<Kurdistan> DanielSenat: du behöver inte ominstallera.
<Kurdistan> du kan från programcentral söka på lubuntu
<Kurdistan> ska finnas någon med lubuntu mini något metapaket
<Kurdistan> installera den.
<DanielSenat> Försvinner inga paket då?
<Kurdistan> DanielSenat: nej.
<Kurdistan> du loggar ut efter du installerat paketen jag nämnde. sedan väljer du lubuntu som skrivbordsval.
<Philip5> Squarism: nu loggar jag in på CoH! :D
<DanielSenat> Tog e himla tid att få dit alla när jag gjorde ominstallation senast
<Kurdistan> loggar in på lubuntu. klart. :)
<Squarism> Philip5: strax klar här
<Kurdistan> DanielSenat: detta är inte ominstallation.
<Kurdistan> du lägger bara till en ytterligare DE.
<DanielSenat> Kurdistan, Kan man välja mellan de två sen?
<Kurdistan> DanielSenat: yes.
<Kurdistan> bara logga ut och sedan välja xubuntu
<Kurdistan> logga in och du kör xubuntu. :)
<DanielSenat> Kommer jag fortfarande ha problem med viloläge?
<DanielSenat> Ja varför inte, det är ju kul att prova
<Philip5> Squarism: brb
<Kurdistan> DanielHolm: ditt problem med viloläge har nog med kärnan och göra.
<Kurdistan> du har fortfarande inte svarat på hur stor swap partition du har
<DanielSenat> Kan tänka det
<DanielSenat> Jag vet inte hur man ser det
<DanielHolm> ey, nu skriver du till fel person ;)
<DanielSenat> :)
<Kurdistan> öppna terminalen och skriv: df
<Kurdistan> DanielHolm: :) sorry. kör snabbtangenter.
<DanielSenat> Kurdistan, http://pastebin.com/gfeEi6MQ
<Kurdistan> DanielSenat: med andra ord så har du heller ingen home partition eller swap.
<speedxcore> jag vill göra ett bash-script som tilldelar ipn till eth0 från en array, tips på kommando som gör själva tilldelningen?
<Kurdistan> inte konstigt att din burk inte förmår sig komma tillbaks efter viloläge/vänteläge med så lite ram.
<speedxcore> vill ha många ipn till eth0, och göra lägga till dom via terminalen
<speedxcore> helst utan att ändra conf
<DanielSenat> brb
<DanielSenat> Kurdistan, Antog att något var galet, tror inte viloläge funkade innan uppdateringen av kärnan heller faktiskt
<Kurdistan> DanielSenat: blir svårt testa kärnor när du inte har någon swap partition
<Kurdistan> ensak till utan home partition
<DanielSenat> När jag installerade xubuntu frågade installationen om jag ville ta bort alla andra partitioner och ja tänkte jag.
<Kurdistan> kommer du gå förlorad allt du sparar
<Kurdistan> du borde tao manuell eller avancerad. sista alternativet.
<DanielSenat> Va, jag har sparat saker och det funkar
<Squarism> Philip5: tjo.. nu e jag klar
<DanielSenat> Kurdistan, Jag hängde nog inte med där
<Kurdistan> DanielSenat: vid en ominstallation/nyinstallation
<Kurdistan> kommer allt gå förlorad
<Kurdistan> därför ska du alltid ha en sep. home partition.
<Kurdistan> i ditt fall är det AO också med swap partition
<DanielSenat> Okej, det låter allvarligt
<DanielSenat> Då borde jag ha en swap och en home alltså!
<DanielSenat> Finns det sätt att skaffa det?
<DanielSenat> Jag har alltid trott att allt försvinner vid en nyinstallation
<DanielSenat> Har allt på extern..
<Kurdistan> DanielSenat: nej. så länge du har sep. home partition så är det lungt.
<Kurdistan> men man kan ju aldrig vara 100 så det är bra med extern disk
<DanielSenat> Så när xubuntu nämnde att det fanns två andra partitioner på datorn skulle jag valt att ha kvar dem
<DanielSenat> Kurdistan, ok
<Kurdistan> DanielSenat: du skulle manuellt via partitionhanteraren under installation
<Kurdistan> skapat /home
<Kurdistan> swap
<DanielSenat> kAN JAG GÖRA DET NU?
<DanielSenat> Ursäkta...
<Kurdistan> DanielSenat: går gör det, men hur säkert/stabilt det är en annan fråga.
<Philip5> Squarism:
<Kurdistan> hur man skapar home-partition i efterhand: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-create-a-separate-home-partition-in-ubuntu.html
<DanielSenat> Ja då skippar jag det nog
<Philip5> Squarism: ska vi köra någe team speak?
<DanielSenat> tack
<Squarism> De kan vi göra
<Philip5> Squarism: någon server?
<Squarism> 70.32.46.162:10139
<Philip5> Squarism: har inte uppdaterat min men den funkar kanske ändå
<Squarism> funka med 3an för mig
<Kurdistan> DanielSenat: gör det istället nästa gång du funderar på formatera
<DanielSenat> Måste jag skapa en home för att prova nya distar? lubuntu?
<Kurdistan> för saker kan gå riktigt fel.
<Kurdistan> DanielSenat: nej om du installerar lubuntu det sättet jag skrev innan.
<DanielSenat> Jag tror du har rätt där
<DanielSenat> Så om jag bara lägger till lubuntu i synaptic så ska det inte vara några problem
<DanielSenat> Jag antar att jag inte kan skaffa någon swp heller...
<Philip5> Squarism: den laddar ner en update automatiskt nu först för mig
<Squarism> aha
<Kurdistan> DanielSenat: swap är däremot lättare
<DanielSenat> aha
<DanielSenat> bra
<DanielSenat> Och det kommer lösa mina problem med viloläge?
<Philip5> Squarism: jag hör dig men något galet med min mic
<Squarism> kräver det omkompilering av kerneln?
<Philip5> nej
<Squarism> =D
<Philip5> Squarism: hade ju inte mic-kabeln i :D
<Squarism> ouch
<Philip5> mä
<Philip5> vill ändå inte
<Philip5> som vanligt så strular min innan man får igång den
<Kurdistan> DanielSenat: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<Kurdistan> Four-step Process to Add Swap File
<Kurdistan> <<--- läs därifrån
<Kurdistan> du behöver istället 1000 mb
<DanielSenat> ok dubbelt så mycket som RAM då
<Kurdistan> exakt
<Kurdistan> DanielSenat: läser därifrån och ner noga.
<DanielSenat> "By default, Ubuntu only makes one partition" Nu vet jag varför jag inte skapat en till..
<DanielSenat> ok
<DanielSenat> tack
<Kurdistan> DanielSenat: du behöver ej läsa: Undoing your changes :
<Kurdistan> Undoing basically follows the same process in reverse.
<Kurdistan> och neråt.
<Kurdistan> så det är egentligen inte så mycket du behöver läsa eller göra
<DanielSenat> bra
<Kurdistan> DanielSenat: lycka till.
<DanielSenat> Undoing your changes : är det här jag ska börja?
<Kurdistan> nej. du ska inte läsa så långt.
<Kurdistan> :)
<DanielSenat> men jag har ju ite gjort några changes...
<DanielSenat> Tack
<DanielSenat> :)
<DanielSenat> Kurdistan, Kan de vara därför mitt spotify hackar!?
<DanielSenat> För att jag inte har swap?
<Kurdistan> DanielSenat: så lite ram du har är det mirakel att din burk huvudtaget fungerar :)
<Kurdistan> DanielSenat: med lubuntu så har du faktiskt råd lyssna på spotify samtidigt som surfa.
<Kurdistan> med gott samvete.
<DanielSenat> hehe! Jag tar hand om den :)
<Kurdistan> dock med ubuntu/xubuntu är det nästan gränsfall. :)
<DanielSenat> Jag hade lucid lynx Ubuntu ett bra tag, kunde typ baa köra ett program i taget ;)
<DanielSenat> Före det karmic koala
<DanielSenat> Xubuntu är verkligen ett lyft
<DanielSenat> Ja nu ska jag skaffa mig swap! Tack för hjälpen
<Kurdistan> DanielSenat: ja, xubuntu kan vara lyft jämfört med ubuntu.
<Kurdistan> lubuntu är lyft jämfört med xubuntu
<Kurdistan> :)
<DanielSenat> LÃ¥ter lovande
<DanielSenat> ska bara lägga till 1gb swap först
<Kurdistan> jepp ren lubuntu installation är väldigt bra i många avseenden
<Kurdistan> väldigt snabb
<Kurdistan> uppstartstid
<DanielSenat> Det är bra
<Kurdistan> efter boot kommer den inte ta mer än 100 mb
<Kurdistan> bör ligge strax under
<Kurdistan> går få ner den till 70-90 mb
<DanielSenat> :) Brb, ska se om jag lyckas med swap
<DanielSenat> Kurdistan, "Boot to Ubuntu install CD" behöver jag installationscdn?
<Kurdistan> :) DanielSenat seriöst jag undrar vad du läser.
<DanielSenat> hehe Boot to Ubuntu install CD (I'm on Natty) and choose the option to run Ubuntu now
<DanielSenat> Jag fattar ingenting
<DanielSenat> ..
<Kurdistan> DanielSenat: jag har pekat vad du ska läsa
<Kurdistan> om du sedan läser annat
<Kurdistan> så gör det
<DanielSenat> Jag läser från början
<Kurdistan> men stör inte mig då
<DanielSenat> Jag ber om ursäkt
<speedxcore> jag är noob på bash, ska börja leka lite här. Bör jag sandboxa i en vm, eller kan jag köra på min client maskin?
<speedxcore> ska bara testa lite loopar osv
<DanielSenat> Jag missuppfattade dig då
<DanielSenat> Förstod inte riktigt varifrån jag skulle läsa...
<DanielSenat> Kurdistan,  "Undoing basically follows the same process in reverse." så jag läser bara nedåt efter detta?
<Kurdistan> DanielSenat: http://pastebin.com/kLRPCZsg
<Kurdistan> så nu har du det du bör fokusera på
<DanielSenat> aha, jag ska alltså skippa att göra en partition och bara göra en swap fil
<DanielSenat> Tackar
<DanielSenat> Nu ska det lösa sig
<DanielSenat> :)
<DanielSenat> Kurdistan, då jag ska ha 1000mb ska jag göra följande ändringar? sudo fallocate -l 512m /mnt/512Mb.swap --> sudo fallocate -l 1000m /mnt/1000Mb.swap
<Kurdistan> DanielSenat: yes.
<DanielSenat> :)
<Kurdistan> sudo chmod 600 /mnt/512Mb.swap blir istället: sudo chmod 600 /mnt/1000Mb.swap
<Kurdistan> tex
<Kurdistan> du har nog förstått poängen
<DanielSenat> jag fattar hehe
<DanielSenat> Kurdistan, http://pastebin.com/JgQfDkm1
<DanielSenat> först stod de "mkswap: /mnt/1000Mb.swap: warning:" sen det som står i pastebin
<Kurdistan> DanielSenat: när kom detta?
<DanielSenat> efter jag skrev sudo mkswap /mnt/1000Mb.swap
<DanielSenat> http://pastebin.com/SZ99cYEJ
<DanielSenat> där har u allt
<Kurdistan> sudo mkswap /mnt/1000MB.swap
<Kurdistan> du glömde sudo
<DanielSenat> jaha
<DanielSenat> nej jag skrev sudo
<DanielSenat> Kurdistan, detta krev jag exakt sudo mkswap /mnt/1000Mb.swap
<Kurdistan> sudo -f mkswap /mnt/512Mb.swap
<Kurdistan> prova
<Kurdistan> istället för 512
<Kurdistan> så sätter du 1000
<Kurdistan> sudo -f mkswap /mnt/1000Mb.swap
<Kurdistan> nu ska man till sängs. jag hoppas du, DanielSenat får vägledning av någon annan.
<DanielSenat> det ordnar sig! tack
<DanielSenat> sudo: ogiltig flagga -- "f"..
<DanielSenat> http://pastebin.com/TK0gLnVb har jag ingen swap?
<DanielSenat> Saknar jag swap? http://pastebin.com/TK0gLnVb
<Linda^> Ser så ut när jag jämför med min iaf
<Linda^> eller äre inte svenska för swap?
<Linda^> jag hatar svenska ibland
<speedxcore> Hur gör jag multidimensionella arrayer i bash?
<DanielSenat> Jag har swap vet jag nu...
<DanielSenat> Nån som är duktig på Gparted? jag skulle vilja utöka min swap till 1000Mb minst
#ubuntu-se 2011-10-01
<Philip5> jaha
<realubot> speedxcore: Läs längst ner här: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/arrays.html
<realubot> Det kanske är något?
<speedxcore> realubot: jag var där och läste. Dock verkade det som man får göra sin egen logik får multidimensionell array logik.
<realubot> speedxcore: Ja, jag vet inte.
<DanielSenat> Jag instllerade lubuntu mini för att titta, gillade de inte alls, men problemet är att nu ser hela datasnittet löjligt ut... hur gå jag tillbaka till default tema?
<lilleman72> goder morgon alla glada
<haffe> Hej hej.
<itmannen> Suck. Idag var det premiär för att skrapa is från bilrutorna.
<haffe> Hallå.
<haffe> Vad händer här?
<delhage> inget
<mewmin> jag läser en tråd om rostad lök
<kodein> seriösa saker.
<haffe> kodein:
<DanielSenat> Någon som har erfarenhet av att utöka sin swap?
<DanielSenat> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq#Introduction får se hur det funkar.. jag har nämligen mindre swap än RAM...
<DanielSenat> Hej, någon som vet varför mitt användarnamn är lit över den streckade linjen när jag skriver (Xchat)
<DanielSenat> Hej, jag kan inte boota från min ubuntu cd
<DanielSenat> Jag vill ändra storlek på min partition så finns det nåt annat sätt?
<arand> Vilket steg kommer du till, har du satt BIOSen att boota från CD?
<arand> Går alltid att göra från windows..
<DanielSenat> Jag kan boota cd, men när jag vill starta utan att installera så står datorn och jobbar länge.. fick just veta att det kan ta upp emot 20 min..'
<arand> Det du kan göra är att gå in på avancerat F6, testa att ta bort "quiet splash" så kanske man ser vad som går snett, kanske testa acpi=off och sålika också
<arand> För just partitionering kan man ju testa andra dedikerade distros, parted magic, systemrescueCD, et. al.
<DanielSenat> Jag följde följande guide, nu funkar swap bra, men extended aktiveras inte https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<DanielSenat> Jag har en dev/sda2 som inte används
<DanielSenat> kan jag ta bort? har skapat ny swap..
<DanielSenat> Grejen är att denna heter inte swap och kördes förr. Filsystemet heter extended
<kodein> haffe:
<haffe> Party party.
<DanielSenat> http://pastebin.com/bvGqpuXr
<itmannen> Trevligt att se att min folding börjar röra på sig i rätt rikting. Men tätstriden kan man nog bara glömma.
<arand> DanielSenat: sda2 änvänds för fullt. om du kikar i gparted kanske det blir uppenbarare
<kodein> haffe: japp. jag har köpt en psyckel
<haffe> Ok.
<haffe> Vad blev det för någon?
<kodein> nishiki xc3
<haffe> Ok.
<DanielSenat> arand, Ne, bara sda3 och sda1
<DanielSenat> I gparted finns även sda 2 och den är inte aktiv "Inte upptagen (det finns inga monterade logiska partitioner)
<DanielSenat> det är inga nycklar framför den heller som indikerar att den är monterad..
<kodein> fast nu får man väl vänta tills på måndag med att hämta ut den :/
<arand> Jaha, antog att sda3 var logisk, sant den skulle väl hetat sda5 isåfall, då borde det vara lugnt att ta bort
<haffe> Vad tror vi om det här problemet?
<haffe> Mina fingrar är för flottiga för att jag ska kunna öppna mina andra påse med chips.
<kodein> prova en sax
<DanielSenat> arand, swap hette sd5 förr, men var tvunge att deleta en för att göre den större
<arand> DanielSenat: Då borde det som sagt vara lugnt att ta bort sda2, utökade partitioner är helt enkelt en partition som kan innehålla partitioner (I och med att man som standard bara kan ha 4 primära)
<DanielSenat> jag tog en skärmbild som viar status i gparted
<DanielSenat> Du kanske vill kontrollera att det ser ok ut?
<gorgo> vad sugen man blir på en N9 :P
<DanielSenat> arand, Jag skickar en skärmdump till dg
<dodel> Hej. Visst kan man använda hårdisken som ramminne?
<haffe> Ja, det kallas swap.
<dodel> WoW! Varför har jag då ramminne på min dator?
<kodein> för att en hårddisk är en 10000-del så snabb som primärminne
<haffe> Kolla på vad läs/skrivhastighet och accesstid är på ram jämfört med hårddisken.
<DanielSenat> arand, ser du filen jag skickar?
<DanielSenat> skärmdump..
<dodel> Men vi säger att jag ska bara använda datorn till en sak...surfa. Visst kan jag använda hårdisken som swap då?
<dodel> Det är min gamla dator igen. Den har slut på ram :( Fick 10 000 fel i memtest86+
<DanielSenat> Min dator är betydligt snabbare nu när jag har 2 GB swap istället för 509mb
<arand> DanielSenat: Mjo, men jag irssi och dcc verkar inte riktigt komma överens..
<dodel> Det är gamla Pentium 1:an som är cool. Den hade 160 mb i ram och de ramet är ganska så slut. Fungerar väldigt svagt. Tänkte om man tar bort ramet och sen så kör man all swap på hårdisken. Jag ska bara använda den för surf.
<DanielSenat> arand, ok, finns det nåt smidigt tälla att ladda upp skärmdump utan att regga sig?
<dodel> Kan inte CPU också bli typ som ram....den tappar mhz?
<haffe> dodel: Det kommer inte att fungera.
<Markslap> dodel: http://solidfiles.com/
<dodel> haffe: Varflr?
<arand> DanielSenat: imagebin till exempel
<Markslap> Oj
<Markslap> dodel: fel :)
<Markslap> DanielSenat: http://solidfiles.com/
<dodel> jaha :)=
<DanielSenat> arand, http://imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=5254
<DanielSenat> Markslap, tack
<DanielSenat> imgbin funkade fint..
<arand> DanielSenat: Jo, det verkar ju lugnt
<DanielSenat> ja då tar jag bort den :) får se om det kraschar
<DanielSenat> hehe
<dodel> Håller i ett gammalt ljudkort från indonesien från 90-talet http://www.pcplan-it.com/az_2320.jpg
<dodel> Fungerar också
<DanielSenat> arand, Nu finns fortfarande int allokerat med...
<arand> Heh, verkar som man bara använder /dcc get i irssi, funkade inte när man blandade in filnamn och nick av någon anledning ./
<dodel> Men åter igen. Varför skulle bara Swap inte fungera?
<arand> DanielSenat: Det är tomt utrymme, svårt att komma ifrån ;)
<DanielSenat> http://imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=5255
<madnick> dodel: därför att datan som swappas, alltså en page, skrivs till RAM och om du inte har RAM, vart skall den skriva?
<DanielSenat> jaha, så det finns alltså på disken istället nu då
<dodel> madnick: Men vi säger att jag har ett USB minne som ram då?
<arand> DanielSenat: Det fanns väl "på disken" förut också, när det var ett tomt partitionsskal..
<madnick> dodel: tror inte du kan det på x86
<DanielSenat> arand, kanske det
<DanielSenat> Me förr hette den utökad
<DanielSenat> Kanske behövs?
<dodel> madnick: Varför inte? Finns det inget sätt som jag kan få liv i datorn? Minnet är slut, väldigt svagt. Den har USB och en "stor" hårddisk 40 gb.
<DanielSenat> arand, jag kan ju tex skapa en utökad av den
<arand> utökad = partitionsskal som gör att man kan ha fler partitoner inuti den partitionen
<madnick> dodel: Du menar att du inte har tillräkligt med RAM installerat?
<DanielSenat> arand, ok, nu fattar jag
<DanielSenat> Kan jag lägga nåt i den? som har funktion?
<dodel> madnick: Jo, jag har ram så jag kan starta upp datorn, men ska jag t.ex köra något större program så krashar den. Samma sak när jag installerar Windows 98. Då får jag bluescreen.
<dodel> madnick: tänkte om man kunde skita i ramen sen så kör man all ram på hårddisken.
<madnick> Jaha, trodde du ville köra en RAM-lös dator :)
<DanielSenat> Jag har ju en sd1 som är huvuddisken, en sd3 som är swap och ska jag ha en utökad med? och varför kördes den utökade förr innan jag gjorde större swap?
<madnick> dodel: hur mycket RAM har du?
<dodel> madnick: Med andra ord har jag slut på ramminnet. Det går inte heller fixa nytt då det är gammalt. Jag har 160 mb i ram. Men det skulle säkert vara 50 ram i verkligheten.
<dodel> Madnick: Det är den dator som jag endast tänker surfa på.
<arand> DanielSenat: Ubuntu skapar en utökad och stoppar in swappen i den automatisk när mak kör standardinstallation, av någon anledning.
<madnick> Vet inte vad det finns för policy här för att rekommendera andra distros, men jag skulle testa TinyCore om jag vore du :)
<DanielSenat> arand, aha, det var därför den blev inaktiv när jag deletade första swappen..
<arand> Yes
<DanielSenat> OK, ja då är det bara att inte bry sig om det längre antar jag
<dodel> Jag kör tinycore på den. För att det är den snabbaste linux som finns för just den datorn. Sen kan linux anväda sig av flash, vilket Windows 95 inte kan använda sig av då allt är begränsat på Windows 95 :P
<arand> Eller så kan du flytta swappen åt höger och ändra storlek på sda1 för att få en halv GB extra...
<dodel> arand: jag?
<arand> > DanielSenat
<madnick> dodel: hm, om du kör TinyCore redan, och det är oanvändbart, och du har utökat din swap, då vet jag inte riktigt vad du kan göra
<DanielSenat> arand, flytta årt höger? du menar minska?
<dodel> madnick: Det är autoinstallerat så jag har ingen aning hur mycket swap jag har
<DanielSenat> dodel, kolla gparted
<arand> DanielSenat: Nae, flytta, dock kan man ju inte göra det medans de partitionerna änvänds, så isåfall skulle man göra det via någon liveCD
<madnick> dodel: kör parted från terminalen
<dodel> DanielSenat: Hmm..tror inte det finns på tc
<DanielSenat> Jag skaffade mer swap för att kunna lägga datorn i vila, det funkar inte alls, precis som förr. Men jag fick snbbar data
<arand> DanielSenat: Hur mycket ram har du totalt?
<DanielSenat> 519
<dodel> Men vi säger att jag ökar mitt swap till 5 GB. Då bör jag klara mig?
<arand> DanielSenat: Right, isåfall borde det ha funkat förut, och borde funka nu, så det är inte swap-storleken det är fel på.
<DanielSenat> jag följde denna guiden för att få hibernate .. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq#Introduction
<DanielSenat> ok, ja då är det kärnan..
<arand> DanielSenat: Det är nog linux och din dator som inte är helt överens och därav vilolägesproblem
<DanielSenat> jag har däremot autoremovat den gamla så jag vet inte om den funkade
<DanielSenat> arand
<DanielSenat> arand, ja, tror det är så
<dodel> Så jag behöver inge ramminne?
<kodein> jo, det behöver du
<dodel> kodein: Men mitt minne är typ slut. Fick över 10 000 fel i memtest86+
<kodein> och nya stickor kostar vadå, 200:-?
<arand> dodel: Att förlita sig på att köra en hel del i swap konstant kommer att bli erbarmligt segt.
<dodel> kodein: om jag hade en tidsmaskin så
<arand> Finns inge minne att få tag i alltså :/ ?
<dodel> arand: Men den kommer inte krasha?
<dodel> arand: Det är två tinnars SDminne typ
<DanielSenat> arand, du har ingen aning om vad som kan strula? ska jag uppdatera kärnan?
<arand> dodel: kanske inte, jag vet inte hur bra den kan hantera RAM som är såpass skruttigt :)
<kodein> jaha, okej, det är sdram? är det typ pc100/pc133? isf finns det fortfarande att få tag på.
<arand> Men jag tror att den inte kommer krasha pga swap dock
<arand> DanielSenat: Tyvärr
<DanielSenat> Tack ändå!
<DanielSenat> Jag ska kolla vidare
<dodel> hmm...jag vet inte hur ramminnet ser ut exakt med det var typ 32 mb per minne
<DanielSenat> Tack för hjälpen
<DanielSenat> !
<DanielSenat> :)
<dodel> Hur blir det med CPU då? Kan den också bli som ram att den tappar MHZ?
<arand> DanielSenat: Sök på din datormodell + hibernate, kanske kan hitta något.
<DanielSenat> ska jag göra
<DanielSenat> tack
<kodein> det finns i modernare processorer en del tolerans för soft errors som den kan routa runt, men blir det för många så är den slut :)
<frusen> god eftermiddag
<kodein> guten tag
<frusen> läget?
<kodein> jorå
<arand> dodel: Kan du inte hitta en begagnad dator för 500kr typ, eller skulle det vara fusk? :þ
<kodein> eller gratis, kanske till och med
<dodel> arand: fusk enligt mig :D
<dodel> Hittat ett SDRAM nu, men vilket SDRAM det är vet jag inte.
<arand> Får peta i datorn och se efter, undrar om sådant visas i BIOS eller post...
<dodel> d
<kodein> e
<dodel> t
<dodel>  
<dodel> En fråga. Visst kan man inte få flashplayer att fungera på gamla Win?
<haffe> Party.
<haffe> Party party.
<kodein> nån gammal flash då kanske
<DanielSenat> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ kan man välja vilken man vill av de kärnorna? Har systemet natty narval xubuntu
<kodein> det är väl helst nån -natty du ska ha då
<haffe> Finns det någon speciell anledning till att du ska byta kärna?
<dodel> kodein: Men det fungerar inte med youtube då
<kodein> näjust
<kodein> haffe: what manner of birds are they?
<DanielSenat> kan inte sätta data i viloläge..
<DanielSenat> kodein, ja det borde vara så
<DanielSenat> haffe,hibesnate, suspend funkar inte
<haffe> kodein: Not birds son, but vile couriers of firey death.
<DanielSenat> tror att det var för att jag uppdaterade kärna och radrade den gamla, vet ej om den funkade men nu behöver jag en ny
<maxjezy> wb Philip5
<dodel> Vi säger att jag tar source code från Linux, kan jag använda den i andra oprativsystem då?
<haffe> Kanske.
<dodel> USB drivrutiner tänkte jag
<maxjezy> har du sett filmen source code?
<dodel> nej
<dodel> Ser inte på TV
<maxjezy> den kommer nog inte på tv ännu
<DanielSenat> http://pastebin.com/c1WaFyws Hur ve jag vilken kernel som är bäst lämpad för min data?
<dodel> Jag har två val. Antingen köpa en bärbar 300 mhz dator för ca 400 kr, eller köpa ett SDRAM minne för ca 60 kr från kina. Eller en tablet PC
<frusen> DanielSenat, menar du dator eller?
<DanielSenat> ja datopr..
<DanielSenat> dator
<DanielSenat> :)'
<DanielSenat> Jag kör natty narval
<frusen> DanielSenat, den versionen du körde innan uppdateringen?
<DanielSenat> den är borta..'
<frusen> om allting funkade väl då
<DanielSenat> autoremove..
<Philip5> maxjezy: danke schön
<DanielSenat> Jag var dum att ta bort den
<DanielSenat> Men jag antar att jag kan prova mig fram kanske
<Philip5> kör in den igen då
<dodel> Jag har kollat lite på datan med en PDF:fil om min gamla dator. Ramminnet är  32 MB SDRAM  100 MHz, kan man ta vilket SDRAM som helst då?
<HakanS> dodel: Vad är det för dator?
<dodel> HakanS: HP Vectra 5/200 MMX Series 4 PC
<dodel> HakanS: http://www.dectrader.com/docs/set1/bpv04973.pdf
<DrGrov> God dag
<dodel> Nu har jag hittat ett ramminne som heter original HY Hynix SDRAM 256MB pc100 168pin DRAM RAM Long dimm. Men tror ni att det fungerar med en gamal dator som jag har som kräver 32 mb SDRAM 100 mhz, som den har orginal?
<kodein> try it and see?
<HakanS> dodel: Jag är tveksam till att det kommer att fungera. Bättre att satsa pengarna på en bättre begagnad dator.
<DrGrov> God dag allihopa
<frusen> o/
<DrGrov> Finns det någon chans att få tillbaka ett dokument i LibreOffice Writer då jag i misstag stängde av programmet men glömde att spara?
<madbear> kanske det DrGrov
<madbear> du kan ju kolla om det finns nån .libre eller liknande i hem
<madbear> du kan kolla kanske i /tmp
<DanielSenat> jag uppdaterade min kärna från 2.6.38-11-generic till 2.6.38-10-generic men jag kör fortfarande med 11, trots omstart
<DanielSenat> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-kernel-upgrade-howto/
<DanielSenat> va väljer man vilken kernel som sa sarta?
<DanielSenat> starta?
<frusen> DanielSenat: vad har du för boot loader?
<frusen> grub?
<DanielSenat> jag kör xubuntu
<DanielSenat> me jag har grup tror jag
<DanielSenat> frusen, tror det
<frusen> DanielSenat: då ställer du in vilken du vill starta i konfigurationsfilen för grub
<DanielSenat> Ok
<DanielSenat> Hur startar man den?
<frusen> filen ligger förmodligen under /boot/grub/
<frusen> grub.cfg
<frusen> eller menu.lst
<salmiak> hejhej
<frusen> salmiak: hoj
<salmiak> hur gör man för att tala om för sitt ubuntu att datorn nu har ett ATI-grafikkort?
<frusen> salmiak: hur menar du?
<frusen> fixa drivrutiner?
<salmiak> när jag startade om efter att ha tagit ur mitt nvidiakort och satt i det här ati-kortet så tryckte jag mig igenom några dialogrutor och sen startade om så nu startar det iaf, fast med nått standardgrafiksystem antar jag.
<frusen> har du ATI drivrutinerna installerade?
<salmiak> Så nu ska jag förmodar jag be den använda en ati-grafikdrivutin ungefär som nvidias, förmodar jag
<salmiak> nej
<salmiak> Jag hade innerst inne hoppats ubuntu skulle säga "oh, jag ser att du har ati nu, wait a moment when I fix everything for you" :)
<frusen> salmiak: hehe
<kodein> jag önskar också att jag hade en ponny
<salmiak> men jag kanske valde fel i nån av dialogrutorna under starten förståss.
<einand> Jag är numera vegaterian, jag äter grönsaker till köttet
<salmiak> kodein: hehe jag kan tänka mig det
<frusen> salmiak: vill du har radeon eller fglrx?
<frusen> fglrx är proprietär
<salmiak> "Hårdvarudrivrutiner" är tom iaf. förut listas det ju tre fyra stycken nvidias där vill jag minnas
<salmiak> X800 GT står det på den
<salmiak> jag har fått låna det av en bekant som inte använde den datorn han hade det i. jag förmodar det är ett skruttkort. men mitt eget grafikkort har insjuknat :'-(
<frusen> salmiak: testa radeon
<salmiak> okej, hur gör man? är det ett paket man installerar från pakethanteraren eller?
<frusen> jo, du behöver xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<salmiak> ok
<salmiak> paketet xserver-xorg-video-radeon har jag visst redan tydligen
<frusen> salmiak: har du en /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<salmiak> /etc/X11/xorg.conf: Filen eller katalogen finns inte
<frusen> salmiak: om du drar en lspci
<frusen> känner den av kortet?
<dodel> Hur ska man tolka detta som? SDRAM 256MB pc100 168pin DRAM RAM Long dimm
<dodel> Är det DRAM eller SDRAM?
<frusen> :s
<dodel> vad menas med pc100 och 168 pin?
<salmiak> frusen: japp på slutet listar den "02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc R423 UK [Radeon X800SE (PCIE)]" och "02:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R423 UK (PCIE) [X800 SE] (Secondary)"
<haffe> dodel: Hastighet och formfaktor.
<salmiak> dodel: är bra att veta om man ska handla mer minne
<dodel> Okej, funderar på att köpa en sådant till min gamla HP dator som kräver SDRAM. Men vilket SDRAM den har vet jag inte
<frusen> salmiak: sök på internet hur man konfigurerar Xorg så att radeon används som video driver
<salmiak> frusen: hmm. ja jag får väl göra det
<frusen> salmiak: testa avinstallera alla nvidia grejor och installera om radeon
<frusen> sen omstart
<salmiak> dodel: pc100-minne är väl rätt vanligt, tyvär är gamla typen av minne inte så billigt bara för att nya minnen är det
<salmiak> frusen: jadå, tänkte jag skulle slippa ta bort nvidia-sakerna ifall det på ren tur och magi skulle gå att få mitt grafikkort att leva igen (kanske klocka ner det en smula? hur man nu gör det..)
<salmiak> *ajdå menar jag. inte jadå....
<frusen> salmiak: äger inte ett nvidiakort men går det inte med nvidia-xconfig
<frusen> salmiak: kanske heter nvidia-settings
<frusen> salmiak: testa endast installera om radeon, man kanske får välja den som default
<frusen> i någon dialogruta
<salmiak> hmm...
<salmiak> det finns nått paket som heter fglrx också, som jag inte har installerat ... vad är skillnaden?
<salmiak> det står "This package provides 2D display drivers and hardware accelerated OpenGL." det är väl OpenGL-delen som är 3D antar jag
<frusen> salmiak: fglrx är proprietär programvara
<frusen> salmiak: fglrx är bättre på 3d acceleration
<salmiak> AMD är väl mer opensource-vänligt än nvidia numera har jag för mig, så det kanske inte behövs nått proprietärt kanske? eller det kanske inte gäller de gamla ATI-korten förståss utan bara nya....
<salmiak> ok
<frusen> jag kör med radeon
<salmiak> Hmm... jag provade installerag fglrx paketet men fick svaret att "E: Jag kunde inte hitta någon fil för paketet fglrx. Detta kan betyda att du manuellt måste reparera detta paket. E: Kunde inte låsa hämtningskatalogen"
<phnom> Det är ingen bra idé att ha nvidia-blobben och fglrx installerade samtidigt, de skriver över varandras libbar... Precis som nvidia skriver över libgl för intels drivare :/
<dodel> Hur kollar man om en dator tar pc100 ?
<salmiak> Jag stängde synaptic och startade det igen och gjorde samma sak igen men nu funkar det... kanske var det för länge sen jag skrev in password till synaptic?
<salmiak> dodel: det borde stå på nån klisterlapp på de minnen du har tycker jag
<salmiak> phnom: aha
<frusen> salmiak: trash:a bara nvidia :)
<salmiak> hmm.....
<salmiak> nåja vi får se vad som händer efter att jag startat om nu då
<itmannen> Problem med att installera ubuntu i en iMac PPC. Jag har fått en PPC-cd att boota i Mac. Men jag kommer bara till en brandgul bakgrund. Tips ?
<itmannen> Har provat med 11.10, 11.04, 10.10 och nu 10.04
<haffe> Har du prövat att boota med install64?
<itmannen> haffe  En 64 bitars ?
<haffe> Ja?
<haffe> Det är väl en PPC g5 du har?
<itmannen> haffe  Hm. Jag är inte säker om det är g5. Men namnet låter bekant
<itmannen> Den jag bootar med är för g3-g5
<kodein> varför inte prova debian istället?
<itmannen> Det finns en annan som heter "ia64. Är det den jag ska ha kanske ?
<itmannen> Vart hittar  jag något bra debian för en iMac då ?
<haffe> Varför ska du hitta en debain?
<haffe> Senast jag prövade var det inget problem att få igång ubuntu på min powermac g5.
<coobra> imac ska köra osx :D
<itmannen> haffe  Du tyckte jag skulle prova det istället
<haffe> itmannen: Nej, det tyckte jag inte.
<itmannen> haffe  Ursäkta. Det var kodein som skrev det
<itmannen> kodein  Vart hittar  jag något bra debian för en iMac då ?
<coobra> vafan  ?
<kodein> debian.org?
<coobra> itmannen:  ska du pajja den för ?
<einand> 2v     Det är sällan en kortlek blandas ordentligt. Om man bara blandar leken 3-4 gånger kommer många kort fortfarande att ligga i samma ordning. Man måste blanda minst sju gånger, säger matematikerna.
<coobra> hmms
<kodein> http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/6.0.2.1/powerpc/iso-cd/debian-6.0.2.1-powerpc-netinst.iso t.ex.
<coobra> heter den inte yellowdog ? maclinuxen  ?
<itmannen> einand  Ok. Tack för info :)
<haffe> Varför ska han köra debian när ubuntu fungerar alldeles utmärkt?
<einand> varför skall han köra ubuntu om debian fungerar utmärkt?
<itmannen> kodein  Tyvärr så hamnade jag i tomma luften med din länk
<kodein> wfm.
<kodein> haffe: han har visst grava problem att installera sparkdräkts-OS, vad det verkar
<salmiak> hmm.. fortfarande inte säker på vilken grafikdrivrutin den använder just nu...
<itmannen> Nä nu fick jag ned debian och ska se. För ubuntus versioner funkar inte alls. Inte ens om jag anger "live video=ofonly
<salmiak> och jag kan inte ställa in så jag får min normala 1600x1200 upplösning. dock går det att ställa in 1280x1024x85Hz i Skärminställningar vilket inte gick innan jag startade om
<salmiak> hade varit trevligt om man hade kunnat skriva ett kommando som direkt berättar att "du använder grafikdrivrutinen siochså"
<haffe> Varför berättade ingen för salmiak om lsmod?
<kodein> sadism?
<haffe> MÃ¥ste vara det.
<maxjezy> haffe, jag skyller på SVTPLAY
<einand> World's Longest Palindrome Sentence? 15,139 17,826 words
<einand> World's Longest Palindrome Sentence? 17,826 words
 * kodein överväger att twittra detta på intresseföreningens konto
<haffe> Jag pratade med en kvinna jag inte är släkt med igår.
<haffe> Det du.
<kodein> så sekulärt
<haffe> Cirkulärgraf.
<kodein> Hilbertrum
<haffe> Resolventmatris.
<kodein> Binomialfördelning
<haffe> chi^2test.
<kodein> Steinertrippelsystem
<haffe> FIsk.
<kodein> Φsk
<haffe> ç
<haffe> kodein: Vi skulle inte ta och hitta på något istället för att bara sitta här och fördriva tid?
<kodein> ja, kanske det
<kodein> jag har väl i stort sett fooat klart ändå
<haffe> Aha.
<haffe> Spela lite brädspel?
<kodein> ja, det vore kanske nåt
<haffe> Har du några förslag?
<kodein> njaej, comrade koba eller witch trial, kanske?
<haffe> Ok.
<haffe> Jag ska ta och gräva fram commrade koba.
<kodein> finns det folk i ~ som vill spela, tro?
<haffe> Jag vet inte.
<haffe> Jag sitter hemma hos mig själv.
<kodein> aha.
<kodein> jag skulle kunna ta mig till ~ och se efter
<haffe> Ok.
<kodein> haffe: nån ny medlem här iaf.
<haffe> Ok.
<haffe> Vem är det?
<haffe> Man?
<haffe> Kvinna?
<kodein> användarnamn lycn
<kodein> man
<kodein> tyvärr är jag ju socialt handikappad, så jag törs inte fråga :)
<haffe> Ok.
<haffe> Det är viktor.
<kodein> tycks stämma enligt finger, ja
<haffe> Han är sambo med Erik, Caj och Arne.
<kodein> ah. är det docksiders favoritinneboende?
<haffe> Jag har ingen aning.
<haffe> Kanske.
<kodein> ok.
<haffe> Så hur vill du göra?
<kodein> jag vet inte riktigt. jag tror att jag kommer behöva äta hyfsat snart, iaf. vi skulle ju kunna köra lite imorrn annars?
<haffe> Ok.
<haffe> Det är nog inte så meningsfullt att spela på bara 2.
<kodein> näe, det med
<kodein> vilken tid kör vi igång, ungefär, då?
<haffe> Jag vet inte.
<haffe> Jag har jättemycket att göra imorgon, kan vi säga 17.00 ?
<kodein> okej.
<kodein> då hinner jag ju också med lite :)
<salmiak> nån som har nån koll på hur pass bra (dåliga) gamla grafikkort är på ett ungefär?
<haffe> Det beror på vad det är för grafikkort
<salmiak> om man jämför mitt gamla, nu med trasigt grafikkminne (antar jag) geforce7600GS med ett ati X800GT
<salmiak> borde ati-kortet var 10gr så slött eller värre (eller har jag fel på mina drivrutiner) ?
<haffe> Vad kör du för drivare?
<kodein> vad använder du dattan till?
<salmiak> det enda som 3D jag kört nu är minecraft, och det trodde jag ju inte skulle vara så där direkt krävande. Mitt gamla geforce7600gs var ju inte direkt nytt eller highend men klarade det utan problem i 1600x1200. men det här x800gt kortet ger mig ett par frame per sekunder i 1280x1024 (det tycks inte gå ställa i 1600x1200)
<kodein> ständigt detta minecraft
<salmiak> haffe:  och ja jag *tror* jag kör nån opensource drivrutin, men svävar i det blå på hur man egentligen *ska* kolla vad man kör.  "glxinfo | grep renderer" ger mej svaret "OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R300 (R420 554B) 20090101 x86/MMX+/3DNow!+/SSE2 TCL DRI2"
<haffe> Ok.
<haffe> Det ser ut som att du kör med mjukvarurendering.
<salmiak> inte konstigt att det går extremsegt då
<salmiak> haffe: frågan är då, hur gör jag för att få rätt?
<haffe> Jag vet inte.
<salmiak> någon föreslog att jag borde köra "r300 gallium driver" (vad det nu är) och pekade mig till sidan https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers
<salmiak> om det är nått att prova? jag gillar texten på sidan där iaf  ;-) "Packages for those who think development  versions, experimental and unstable are for old ladies. We want our  crack straight from upstream git! Well, straight, we want it built and  packaged so we don't need to know what we're doing, except that we will  break our X and put our computers on fire."
<salmiak> hade väl iofs tänk undvika det där med elda dator i det längsta :-/
<haffe> Problemet är tydligen att nyare versioner av fglrx inte stödjer X800, och äldre versioner är inte kompatibla med Xort.
<salmiak> "Xort"?
<haffe> Xorg.
<salmiak> ah
<omniweb> phett
<DanielSenat> Kurdistan, Jag hade tydligen en swap partition :)
<Kurdistan> DanielSenat: grattis. :)
<DanielSenat> Har förstorat den med en livecd
<DanielSenat> :)
<DanielSenat> Tack
<Kurdistan> fungerar nu vänteläge/viloläge?
<DanielSenat> Nej
<DanielSenat> De hade nog inte med et att göra..
<Kurdistan> DanielSenat: vad har du för grafikkort?
<DanielSenat> Ati
<Kurdistan> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep 'Driver'
<Kurdistan> kopiera/klistra in
<Kurdistan> samt: lspci -nn | grep VGA
<DanielSenat> cat: /etc/X11/xorg.conf: Filen eller katalogen finns inte
<DanielSenat> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc M22 [Mobility Radeon X300] [1002:5460]
<Kurdistan> DanielSenat: du skriver ju inte rätt.
<Kurdistan> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep 'Driver'
<DanielSenat> Jag kopierade bara det du skrev..
<Kurdistan> DanielSenat: brb.
<DanielSenat> Ok'
<DanielSenat> Hur ser detta ut? http://pastebin.com/anmz5jvT
<haffe> Är det någon som känner sig manad att förklara varför min E8200 inte kan frekvensskala i ubuntu?
<Kurdistan> DanielSenat: ser bra ut.
<DanielSenat> :)
<coobra> spåtyfaj krashr  :/
<Philip5> nä man kanske skulle fixa lite chips så här på lördagskvällen
<haffe> Ok, om det gör dig glad.
<Philip5> hade varit gladare om jag redan haft det hemma
<haffe> Ja, men nu blir du glad när du får hem det istället.
<Philip5> hoppas det
<Philip5> så länge de inte bara råkar ha bbq-chips
<Philip5> det är alltid en nitlott
<haffe> Det får du bara reda på om du tar dig till affären.
<Philip5> man måste ju vara lite av en gambler ibland
<haffe> Leva på kanten.
<Philip5> precis
<Slartibart> Grub2 stannar i kommandoradsläget när jag bootar nu. ls (hd0,1)/boot/grub/ funkar för mig, och det stämmer med att det är en disk i datorn med flera partitioner. Men enligt https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#A.27.27grub.3E.27.27_Prompt_Booting ska man skriva linux /vmlinuz root=/dev/sda1 ro sen, och då fastnar jag, "error: no such disk". Vad kan vara fel?
<gusnan> Slartibart, använd UUID istället - för att lista UUID för dina partitioner, kör ls /dev/disk/by-uuid/ -la
<gusnan> Slartibart, http://www.unixtutorial.org/2008/05/ubuntu-uuid-how-to/
<Slartibart> gusnan: Hur menar du? Jag använder UUID i fstab och så, kan jag göra det i grub-tolken också? Kollar din länk :)
<Slartibart> Verkar kanske så ja, prövar i tolken :)
<gusnan> gör det! Det skall gå.
<gusnan> Slartibart, det borde vara så enkelt som att byta root=/dev/sda1 till root=UUID=<uuid-nummer>
<Slartibart> Hmm. I don't get it. Kopierade uuid från fstab som jag skapade medan jag bootat från livecd. Fortfarande "error: no such disk" =[. Kollar om man kan lista existerande UUID från grub.
<[swe]jeppe> nån som sysslar med android?
<Squarism> Ni som kör dd-wrt på era routers, måste man installera sshd manuellt?
<Squarism> trots att jag checkar "enable sshd" så går det inte o connecta o sshd körs inte heller som process
<Philip5> Squarism: sitter du och leker med router en lördagskväll? själv ska jag spela lite CoH :D
<Squarism> Philip5: =D
<Squarism> Philip5: jag installera dd-wrt
<Philip5> aha, ja det kanske är trevligt
<Philip5> jag håller mig ändå till openwrt jag
<Squarism> sitter o surar för att jag inte får igång sshd
<Squarism> verkar som om ingen daemon startar
<Squarism> men med dedär busybox vet man inte så noga
<Philip5> kör de verkligen sshd på den?
<Philip5> brukar köras dropbear på routers så där som är inbäddade
<Philip5> är en lightversion av sshd typ
<Squarism> Philip5: aha... ja, jag vet ju inte riktigt hur det funkar
<Squarism> får ingen ssh access iafl =(
<Squarism> vad använder dd-wrt för pakethanterare då?
<Philip5> Squarism: kolla om den har dropbear installerat
<Squarism> jag slog på syslog
<Squarism> den verkar borka pga dropbear inte hittar ngra nycklar
<[swe]jeppe> hur mår folket?
<Squarism> flasha om med en senare version, så nu funkar det
<Philip5> woohoo
<D0minat0r> tjo
<Philip5> funderar på om jag ska orka uppdatera min openwrt kanske
<D0minat0r> nån vaken
<Philip5> jodå
<Philip5> Squarism håller på att lära oss en massa om dd-wrt
<D0minat0r> jag körde "sudo apt-get install boinc-client boinc-manager" på min ubuntu server och den installerade massa dependencies
<Philip5> han är liksom deras ambassadör nu tror jag
<D0minat0r> hur gör jag för att ta bort de igen och allt den installerade
<Squarism> =D
<D0minat0r> jag skrev fel skulle inte ha boinc-manager :/
<Philip5> remove samma
<D0minat0r> tar den bort dependecies?
<Philip5> eller remove det du ska tabort
<Philip5> förhoppningsvis tar den bort sånt som den tycker att den inte behöver längre
<D0minat0r> för den installera ju hela jävla X11
<Philip5> Squarism: har dd-wrt någon snygg frontend nu då eller?
<Philip5> D0minat0r: kör du den på en server?
<Squarism> Philip5: snygg o snygg.. den får en 3a i min bok
<Philip5> hehe
<Squarism> duglig utan att suga eller briljera
<D0minat0r> Philip5: ja skulle ha terminal baserade klienten
<D0minat0r> men råkade skriva boinc.manager oxp
<D0minat0r> apt-get autoremove --purge kanske?
<Philip5> Squarism: så här ser webbgui ut i openwrt: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/ad/OpenWRT_8.09.1_LuCI_screenshot.png
<Philip5> Squarism: fast man kan välja lite olika teman och lägga till och tabort funktioner även i gui beroende på om man kör med de funktionerna eller tjänsterna
<Squarism> ah
<Philip5> tror ändå openwrt har en mer basic gui vad gäller grafisk design som är mer fokuserat på stöd för tekniska funktioner
<Philip5> dvs kanske mer för tekniker av tekniker
<Squarism> Philip5: säg till om du är sugen på att lira
<realubot> Yo!
<Philip5> Squarism: ska bara kolla på ufc-matchen som är nu
<Philip5> fast är nog en repris som jag inte sett
<Philip5> Squarism: har du fixat med portarna på din dd-wrt då?
<Squarism> Philip5: tror det
<Squarism> har dock börjat en match men den e nog snart klar
<Philip5> jag är nog redo om en 15 min eller så kanske
<Squarism> om det är andersson silva så hade de varit ngt för mig
<Philip5> Squarism: any time now
<Squarism> har dom gått in i ground and pound fasen!?
<Philip5> det är över
<Philip5> i 1a
<spacebug-> förstår inte va det ä för kul att kolla på sånt där. (själv har jag nyligen börjar träna thaiboxning men på tv kollar jag på fotboll) ;)
<Squarism> ouch
<Squarism> hoppa in på TS då
<Philip5> ska
<Philip5> får vi se om micen funkar idag :D
<Philip5> Squarism: hör du mig?
<Squarism> jag hlr
<Squarism> jag h;r dig
<Squarism> nu har jag fixat
<itmannen> Har klubben för inbördes beundran möte ?
<Kurdistan> spacebug-: fotboll gillar man. :)
<itmannen> Jag få nog ge upp mina försök att få in Ubuntu i en IMac. Helt omöjligt. Iaf för mig.
<itmannen> iMac
<itmannen> Inget är som väntans tider. Väntar på att en installation i en dator ska bli klar. Sen ska jag toksova
<realubot> itmannen: Du kämpar på med Macen.
<itmannen> realubot  Det ska gudarna veta. Men jag går bet och lägger ned detta projekt
<[Spooky]> Har ni sett Zeitgeist filmerna?
<itmannen> [Spooky]  Nope
<[Spooky]> itmannen: Intressanta.. http://zeitgeistmovie.com/
<itmannen> [Spooky]  Det låter som något okult
<[Spooky]> Mycket om USA deras ekonomi och 9/11 osv... Helt ok dokumentärer..
<itmannen> [Spooky]  Jag är snart ifatt dig :)
<[Spooky]> itmannen: Hehe, du kommer att gå om mig snart, ska lägga ner det, ska köra vidare med Seti istället...
<itmannen> [Spooky]  Seti ? Vad är det för något
<itmannen> Men det är ju ungefär samma grej
<[Spooky]> Mm fast man hjälper seti med signaler från rymden istället på jakt efter liv... Typ..
<itmannen> Jag måste nog köra kväll nu. Har varit en jobbig dag. Hustrun har varit bortrest så jag blev tvungen att värma min mat själv
<itmannen> [Spooky]  Är signaler från rymden viktigare än människor ?
<[Spooky]> itmannen: Kul om man hittar liv tycker jag..
<itmannen> [Spooky]  Ja det är så klart inte helt otänkbart. Varför skulle det bara finnas vi
<realubot> "Jag måste nog köra kväll nu. Har varit en jobbig dag. Hustrun har varit bortrest så jag blev  tvungen att värma min mat själv
<realubot> "
<itmannen> realubot  Jag lider med dig
<[Spooky]> itmannen: Mm precis, sen finns det ju så många andra maffiga datorer nu som viker i erat lag.. ;)
<realubot> itmannen: Du lever ett hårt liv.
<itmannen> realubot  Ja fy för den lede. Allt så man då måsta göra
<realubot> Sethi letar efter ennål i en höstack.
<itmannen> ska
<realubot> Dom lyssnar efter radiovågor från intelligenta civilisationer i rymden.
<[Spooky]> Coolt om det skulle upptäckas.. ;)
<realubot> Dom har radioteleskop som skannar av unversum efter radiovågor som verkar emitterade av "intelligenta" varelser.
#ubuntu-se 2011-10-02
<realubot> Dom har hållit på i många år och jag tror dom har hittat någon grej som har med svarta hål men annars ingenting vad jag känner till.
<realubot> Dock vet man ju aldrig när dom får "kontakt": http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0118884/
<realubot> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/08/12/jodie-foster-helps-revive-seti_n_925642.html
<itmannen> Vi hörs och störs. En utsliten man ska kräla till sovplatsen
<realubot> Sov gott itmannen !
<itmannen> Sammaledes
<[Spooky]> Jepp sussa gött itmannen..
<[Spooky]> realubot: Den filmen är bra..
<Linda^> Onej, är realubot vaken.. JOBBIGT :(
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<Philip5> itmannen: är du uppe så här dags??
<Philip5> så här dags ska gamla män sova
<Linda^> Jag är också vaken Philip5
<Linda^> Mig ignorerar du bara :(
<Philip5> Linda^: tror jag säkert... det är ju syndens timme
<Philip5> Linda^: du har väl varit ute på krogen, inte fått napp och så slirar du in här efter det och stöter på nerdar
<Linda^> Du menar att jag är en syndare?
<Philip5> lite som vanligt ;)
<Linda^> Nah
<Linda^> inte varit på krogen.
<Philip5> stöter på nerdar ändå
<Linda^> Bara på dig, men du ger mig dissen jämt och ständigt :\
<Philip5> jag har suttit och spelar och är lite uppstissad av socker och adrenalin
<Philip5> Linda^: vad pysslar du med då i natten?
<Linda^> Ingenting
<Philip5> låter inte så kul. någonting måste du väl ändå göra
<Linda^> Jag chattar
<Philip5> aha, tokchattar
<Linda^> yes
<Philip5> Linda^: skickat mycket bilder på dig själv till främmande nerdar på irc inatt då? ;)
<Linda^> Det var ett jäkla tjat..
<Philip5> ;P
<Philip5> jag är ju inte så bortskämd med det ju
<Philip5> men nu ska jag stänga ner
<Philip5> god natt ubuntuvärlden
<Linda^> Göre! Hejdå
<maxjezy> Philip5, godnatt
<Philip5> maxjezy: jasså du ligger där och smyger
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> som vanligt
<Philip5> luring
<Philip5> hur går ded med blender då?
<maxjezy> förstår att de blir svårt att hoppa i säng nu när jag är här men :)
<maxjezy> jag har lagt av
<Philip5> :(
<maxjezy> insett att jag inte kommer bli en blenderstjärna
<Philip5> vi får nog prata allvar om det där vid ett annat tillfälle
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> de låter bra!
<Philip5> ciao
<maxjezy> tjao!
<airboydkitty> Kan någon förklara Resilans.se för mig?
<airboydkitty> Jag fattar inte grejen.
<phnom> Morrn
<barzam> morrn!
<mewmin> morrn barzam
<mewmin> ståndet står i soluppgången förmodar jag?
<barzam> alltid
<mewmin> härligt
<itmannen> Undrar varför man kan köra 2 folding men inte 2 folding gpu
<Cyrix> ._.
<haffe> Vem är egentligen itmannen?
<Cyrix> Jag vet inte..
<mewmin> hej haffe haffe haffe
<mewmin> hej haffe
<mewmin> !
<haffe> Hej.
<mewmin> hur är läget?
<[Spooky]> Så gott folk nu stoppar jag min folding och kör på med seti istället..
<itmannen> Nu är frågan. Vad ska jag hitta på för tok idag ?
<barzam> spela sauerbraten
<itmannen> Vet inte vad det är
<itmannen> Och så är jag ingen större vän av att spela
<haffe> Lös haltingproblemet.
<itmannen> Kankse jag ska grunna på ett sätt att lösa världssvälten
<itmannen> Men först så måste jag ringa runt till min kvinnliga bekanta. Min hustru arbetar hela dagen så ingen är hemma och gör mat åt mig
<[Spooky]> itmannen: www.onlinepizza.se :P
<itmannen> [Spooky]  Inte lika trevligt :)
<[Spooky]> itmannen: Hehe ;)
<haffe> http://www.kurser.se/Italiensk_vegetarisk_matlagning_111966.htm ?
<itmannen> haffe  Nja. Någon vegan är jag absolut inte. men tack ändå
<haffe> Don't copy that floppy.
 * itmannen Viktigt meddelande. Jag har avslutat mina försöka att få in ubuntu i en IMac G4 PPC
<haffe> Ok.
<haffe> Jag körde ubuntu på min powermac g5 i onsdags.
<itmannen> Hm. Tryck ned mig du bara
<larsemil> ska nog starta min g4 och leka lite
<larsemil> nej då
<[Spooky]> itmannen: Varför i hela friden vill du ta bort Mac OS!?
<itmannen> [Spooky]  Tja. För att prova
<haffe> [Spooky]: Osx 10.4 är inte så hett idag.
<[Spooky]> itmannen: Ok, fast du byter ju ner dig.. :/
<itmannen> [Spooky]  Ok. Det har jag ingen aning om.
<haffe> Ok, det går visst att köra 10.5 på det.
<larsemil> itmannen: varför går det inte att installera?
<itmannen> larsemil  Ja du. Skivorna bootar men jag hamnar bara på en gul bakgrund och inte längre
<larsemil> itmannen: provat konsolinstall eller en alternate?
<itmannen> larsemil  Nej det är inget jag provat. 11.04 ppc, 11.10 ppc och 11.10ppc
<itmannen> 10.04 ppc, 10.10 ppc samt 11.10ppc ska det stå
<larsemil> har inga fler tips än det
<larsemil> nu ska jag fortsätta hacka min telefon
<itmannen> Lycka till
<larsemil> en sjuk värld där man har för mycket buggar i stock firmware och därför hoppas att en custom rom ska vara bättre.
<bamsefar> Barre: Jag har hittat en sån idottråd på sweclockers till nu. ;)
<D0minat0r> gomorron, USB webcam live feed på Ubuntu Server? utan att installera gnome crap går det?
<[Spooky]> itmannen: Så, nu söker man efter ET istället.. ;)
<larsemil> einand: http://www.zeitgasm.com/images/minecraft-omg.jpg är det här er värld?
<coobra> hehe
<coobra> minecraft hehe
<coobra> spelar ALLA det nu
<kodein> nä, jag har slutat.
<kodein> dvbf.
<coobra> sitter du på behandlingshem  ?
<kodein> nix
<larsemil> jag spelar inte heller.
<larsemil> tycker det var tråkigt efter ett tag
<itmannen> larsemil  Instämmer
<itmannen> SÃ¥ var det slut med diverse uppslagningar av mig :)
<andol> Hoppsan, verkar som om Spotify lyckats spaka en lite versionkonflikt i sitt repo
<andol> http://repository.spotify.com/dists/stable/non-free/binary-amd64/Packages
<haffe> kodein: jfdb
<kodein> haffe: så sant.
<haffe> Bäst var det strax före big bang.
<kodein> planck-epoken var rätt okej den med
<haffe> Ja, men inte riktigt lika bra.
<itmannen> Ganska imponerande hur mycket det kommer av update nu till 11.10
<larsemil> HeMan: fast irriterar mig som tusan att det är massa apps man inte kan ta bort på plattan Alla är dessutom sådana "betala för att få innehåll i dem" appar. som typ dn+ och liknande
<delhage> mörrn
<larsemil> delhage: morrn!
<itmannen> Hm. Godmorgon klockan 11:53 ?
<delhage> nja
<delhage> jag har varit vaken ett tag
<larsemil> 06.30 gick jag upp. Efter sen kväll i goda vänners lag
<larsemil> delhage: menar du att det första du gör inte är att gå in på irc när du vaknar!? :O
 * delhage sitter på Malpensa flygplats och väntar på att åka hem
<delhage> larsemil: jo, det gör jag normalt ;)
<itmannen> Vart finns Malpensa ? USA ?
<delhage> Milano
<delhage> Milanos skavsta typ
<larsemil> Fudcon!
<itmannen> Ojdå. Inte dåligt det :)
<delhage> nja, inte riktigt, det är en finare flygplats men rätt långt från Milano
<delhage> larsemil: jepp
<larsemil> var det roligt
<delhage> jepp
<delhage> kom hem till hotellet efter 3 i natt
<delhage> lite för hårt för en gamling som jag
<larsemil> jag vet! jag hatar att vara uppe längre än 00.
<larsemil> :)
<delhage> fast du dricker ju inte så du borde orka mer ;)
<itmannen> Idag så måste jag vänta till 15:00 innan söndagsrutinen inträffar
<delhage> vad är det då?
<itmannen> Syndernas förlåtelse som vanligt :) Kan behövas efter veckan som passerat
<itmannen> Nu ska jag rota i min laptop ett tag.
<amelia> morrn!
<haffe> SÃ¥pass.
<haffe> Är det bra annars?
<amelia> jofan, jag lever. är ju söndag så man har ju hunnit vila sig lite. själv då haffe?
<haffe> Jag börjar bli gammal eller något.
<haffe> Jag somnade vid 1 i fredags natt.
<haffe> Så jag var utslagen hela lördagen.
<dodel> Hej. Någon som är smart här? Jag funderar på att köpa en Tablet PC med android 2.2 från internet. Endasr 340 kr och man får 256 mb i ram och 800 mhz i CPU. Det är en perfekt liten dator. Problemet är att den har inget tangentbord eller mus. Men då undrar jag om man kan installera något annat oprativsystem på den, samt kunna dra en USB hubb och då montera en USB-tangentbord och USB-mus. Sen funderar jag även om det går att montera en en "USB to Serial 
<haffe> dodel: Ska du bara ha den som stationär dator?
<dodel> Typ
<haffe> Jag skulle tippa på att du får mer för pengarna med en rasberrypi
<dodel> haffe: Man bara kopplar in skräm, mus, tangentbord i usb.
<haffe> dodel: Rasberrypi kostar ~300:- och då vet du att du kan köra ubuntu på den.
<larsemil> delhage: tror inte den där tabletten kommervara någon kräm at prata om alls
<dodel> haffe: WOOT :d
<dodel> :d
<dodel> :d
<dodel> :D
<dodel> nu
<haffe> http://www.raspberrypi.org/
<dodel> haffe: Man kan inte köpa dom än :P
<haffe> Ok.
<haffe> Jag trodde att de hade haft produktsläpp nu.
<dodel> haffe: Men tror du att man kan använda en Tablet PC som stationär?
<haffe> Kanske.
<dodel> Du vet inget annat ställe där man kan hitta superbilliga datorer?
<haffe> Jag brukar hitta gratis datorer i soprummen.
<MrMind> håller på med en supersimpelt site som ska visa vilka datorer i hemnätverket som är online men har stött på lite problem... just nu pingar jag bara datorerna och ser ifall jag får något tillbaks men problemet är att min router håller kvar en ip adress åt alla datorer som vart ansluta och svarar på ping även fast man stängt av datorn... hur kan man lösa detta?
<haffe> Det låter som att du vill använda SNMP istället.
<MrMind> ingen aning om vad det är för något... men ska kolla upp det, tack =)
<cutgaah> Hej, jag försöker använda makebib för att skapa en .bst-fil som jag kan använda med natbib. det jag ville ändra va ordningen förnamn/efternamn och lägga årtalet direkt efter det. resten av inställningarna defaultade jag bara. men när jag ändrar från plainnat till min egen nyskapade .bst-fil (som jag lagt i samma mapp som de andra natbib.bstarna) får jag "unknown citation" error iaf. någon som har någon aning om varför?
<cutgaah> jag menar makebst*
<dodel> Ingen som vet vart man kan köpa superbilliga datorer? Jag vill helst inte köpa begangnat för det är oftast sönder, har hänt jag jag har köpt en gång :P
<haffe> Vad är superbilligt?
<dodel> 61 dollar för en dator på 800 mhz och 256 mb ram.
<dodel> http://www.aliexpress.com/product-gs/443111512-VIA8650-with-android-2-2-OS-Flash-10-1-mini-tablet-pc-wholesalers.html Det tänker jag köpa. Sen tänker jag även köpa denna http://www.aliexpress.com/product-fm/475179935-Free-shipping-USB-to-RS232-9-Pin-Serial-Converter-Cable-DB9-Adapter-wholesalers.html Men tror ni att dessa kommer fungera? Funderar på att installera linux på den. Visst den har redan android = linux. Men jag vill helst ha något annat lin
<larsemil> dodel: varför annat linux?
<dodel> Windows ^^
<dodel> Nee, skojar bara. Jag menar ubuntu
<larsemil> inte vilket. varför vill du köra annat linux? Varför vill du inte köra android?
<dodel> För android är inte anpassat för desktop.
<dodel> Vill helst spela Quake 3
<larsemil> den där kommer du inte kunna spela quake3 på.
<dodel> Jaha? Varför inte då?
<larsemil> alldeles för seg.
<larsemil> den är inte gjord för desktop
<larsemil> inte en chans du kan köra såpass krävande 3dspel på en sån där
<dodel> Vadå? Den har ju 256 mb i ram och 800 mhz
<haffe> Quake3 kan nog fungera på den.
<haffe> Det jag skulle vara orolig över är om grafikkortet implementerar tillräckligt mycket opengl för att det inte ska vara en värld av smärta att köra quake3 på den.
<larsemil> jag hade aldrig köpt den för det iaf. :)
<larsemil> nu ska jag göra annat, min dotter vaknade.
<itmannen> Äntligen får jag vara lite nöjd. Mitt inbyggda wifi i min laptop funkade med det OS jag har kört in. Lyckades göra en rpm av en deb. Och nu kunde jag få ingång det
<itmannen> funkade inte :)
<dodel> Men opengl...suck...men lite brännvin på det skulle nog få det fungera.
<haffe> Alien brännvin?
<DanielSenat> hur gör man en pdf i AbiWord?
<DanielSenat> Programmet är betydligt bättre på att ta urklippta filer från spss..
<DanielSenat> Om man jämför med LibreOffice
<haffe> Jag tror inte att AbiWord har en pdfskrivare inbyggt. Så du får nog använda systemets inbyggda.
<realubot> LibreOffice har det.
<itmannen> Det är väl bara att välja att skriva till fil. Och där välja  ps eller pdf
<realubot> itmannen: Det förutsätter ju som haffe säger att programmet har inbyggt stöd för att skriva till pdf.
<itmannen> Nja det tror jag inte
<realubot> Jag vet inte om AbiWord har det och jag vet inte riktigt vad ni pratar om, men men...
<itmannen> Det är en ibyggd skrivarrutin
<DanielSenat> itmannen, Jag ska prova
<DanielSenat> Det funkade utmärkt..
<DanielSenat> :)
<itmannen> Perfekt
<Barre> bamsefar: jasså.. länk?
<bamsefar> Barre: Fast den här handlar om 10GbE. ;)
<bamsefar> Barre: http://www.sweclockers.com/forum/14-internet-uppkoppling-och-natverk/1044666-10-gbe-gemene-man-nar/
<realubot> Vem får medicinpriset?
<realubot> "Det finns flera grundforskningsupptäckter som borde belönas inom de närmaste åren. Flera har med hur celler kommunicerar med varandra att göra. det pratas kärnreceptorer, cellsignalering genom membran eller vesiklar - eller varför inte mikro RNA eller proteinvikning."
<Barre> bamsefar: spännande...
<realubot> svt.se/2.108068/1.2538391/dataspelare_hjalpte_aids-forskare
<bamsefar> Barre: Trasiga jävla människor.
<bamsefar> Barre: Vem har _ett_ tcp-koppel på > 1Gbps ?
<Barre> bamsefar: inte vet jag, kan närverk för dåligt
<bamsefar> Barre: Men nån nämnde backuper, vem vill ha det i den hastigheten?
<Kurdistan> tjena boys/girls
<haffe> Hej.
<Barre> bamsefar: inte i en ström kanske, men vi har implementationer som gör 800-1200MB/s under backup :P
<Kurdistan> är det någon som vet hur man i firefox får ner bokmärken så det ser ut som chromium
<Barre> inte ens en mediaserver då i.o.f.s ;)
<bamsefar> Barre: Hur mycket IO har ni i det systemet i såfall? :)
<bamsefar> Om ni kan slita backupper i 800MB/s utan att det dödar hela systemet?
<haffe> Hmmm.
<haffe> Är det någon som använder band för backup nuförtiden?
<haffe> Det känns som hårddisk är såpass billigt.
<Barre> bamsefar: inte ett system.. flera samtidiga parallella strömmar.. mottagare för backupströmmarna är 6st media-servrar som skyfflar ner till disk
<Barre> så det är irrelevant i diskussionen
<bamsefar> Barre: Jo, men det kan den ju lastbalansera. Det som var corner-caset för vanlig link-aggregation var ju att man skulle skjuta data i > 1Gbps mellan två hostar.
<bamsefar> Det gör man inte.
<bamsefar> Förutom land-speed records.
<Barre> FOFF!
<Barre> det är ljudet när något far över huvudet på mig och jag inte förstår :)
<bamsefar> Va?
<bamsefar> Haha
<kodein> haffe: vi kör band på joppet
<kodein> det är väldigt enterprise, men det fungerar iaf att läsa tillbaks saker
<Barre> haffe: band är fortfarande aktuellt för lång 'retention', men mer och mer äts upp av diskbackup istället
<kodein> jovars, mot disk för korttid, sedan replikering till band
<Barre> den stora fördelen med band är att den helt är frikopplad och sparas 'off-line'. Nackdelen är just att den sparas off-line, det finns liksom ingen chans att veta om det som ligger på bandet faktiskt får att läsa, om man inte monterar banden och masserar datat. Detta är dock svårt att göra när det blir många band
<amelia> jag har köpt en dataserver!!! :D
<kodein> bandrobotar är ju fina
<kodein> amelia: general data?
<amelia> kodein: huh?
<kodein> "dataserver"?
<Kurdistan> :) ingen?
<kodein> Kurdistan: alla!
<Kurdistan> kodein: :) vilken humor.
<Kurdistan> ha det bra tux-vänner.
<haffe> kodein:
<kodein> haffe:
<kodein> jag tänkte bege mig nu.
<haffe> Ok.
<haffe> Har du några fler människor på ingång?
<haffe> För det är bara jag här.
<Philip5> vi är nog fler som smyger
<kodein> jag har påminnt i kanalen, iaf, men jag vet ju inte om någon faktiskt tänkt dyka upp
<Philip5> vad är på gång?
<haffe> Vi ska ritualslakta en get.
<Philip5> är det linköpingsmaffian som ska ha möte?
<realubot> http://fold.it/portal/info/science
<realubot> http://svt.se/2.108068/1.2538391/dataspelare_hjalpte_aids-forskare
<Anton___> Jag har ett krypterat ubuntusystem jag inte kommer åt. Jag kommer dock åt Root Shell, så jag undrar om jag kan installera om systemet utan skiva eller USB genom shell?
<Philip5> Anton___: hur tänker du då?
<Philip5> itmannen: god morgon
<itmannen> Philip5  :) Jo hej du. Det var jag som väckte tuppen
<Philip5> itmannen: så pass... och sedan tog du dig en söndagslur....
<Anton___> Jag har en android-telefon, kanske kan jag använda den på något sätt för att installera om systemet? Jag har ingen annan dator och bor i en ny stad där jag inte känner någon. Därför är jag desperat att få tillgång till min dator med ubuntusystem på.
<CasperN> om det är krypterat måste du iaf ha rätt nyckel, annars är det ju hopplöst
<itmannen> Philip5  Tyvärr inte. har varit ute i den grymma verkligheten
<CasperN> Anton___: vart bor du då?
<Anton___> Philip5: att jagpå något sätt skall kunna återställa/ominstallera systemet. Det är ju krypteringen som krånglar till det, för jag får ingen tillgång till något i princip fast jag ändrat mitt inloggningslösenord i Shell.
<Anton___> I kalmar
<Anton___> Casperman: Ok. Fan också.
<itmannen> Anton___  Jasså bor han också i Kalmar ?
<realubot> itmannen: http://svt.se/2.108068/1.2538391/dataspelare_hjalpte_aids-forskare
<realubot> itmannen: http://fold.it/portal/info/science
<realubot> Det är ju typ samma sak som vi sysslar med i Folding@home. :D
<Anton___> Itmannen: vad menar du? Bor du i Kalmar?
<itmannen> Anton___  Ja du skrev fan också
<CasperN> jag syftade mest att det är bra att veta vart du bor, ifall någon annan skulle bo där som kan bränna en ny skiva om du behövde en
<Anton___> Ja precis, men fan också syftade till att det inte gick att göra något då systemet är krypterat.
<itmannen> realubot  Ja har du sett. Nu gäller det att bara äka
<itmannen> öka
<realubot> Anton___: Om du ska komma åt din krypterade Hemkatalog så behöver du en phassphrase som skapas första gångerna man loggar in i en krypterad Hemkatalog efter installation.
<realubot> Anton___: Du kommer inte åt Hemkatalogen genom att byta användarlösenord som root.
<realubot> itmannen: Ja.
<CasperN> ring NSA, jag har hört att de har en hemlig bakdörr till truecrypt :D
<itmannen> realubot Ska jag vinka när jag kör om dig ?
<cutgaah> hej, jag försöker implementera detta i en makefile "if [ -e FOLDER ]; then nautilus FOLDER; else mkdir FOLDER; nautilus FOLDER; fi. Men det enda som står när mappen faktiskt finns är: `FOLDER' is up to date. hur får man den att göra nautilus FOLDER istället? ;/
<Anton___> Realubot: Kan jag installera om allt som är krypterat?
<itmannen> realubot  Jag undrar hur dom 3 översta burit sig åt ?
<realubot> Anton___: Jag förstår inte riktigt vad du menar. I din krypterade Hemkatalog finns kanske dokument, bilder, video e.t.c. Det riskerar du ju att radera vid en ominstallation om du inte ser dig för när du ominstallerar?
<Linda^> :o
<realubot> itmannen: Haha. Ja, vinka du. :D
<einand> fast man lever väl ändå inte ett liv utan backup?
<itmannen> einand  Självklart. Riktiga män tar aldrig backup
<Anton___> Realubot: ja men det gör inget. Skulle vilja ha ett helt nyinstallerat system och det som finns i he katalogen är inte viktigt, finns inget där ens.
<realubot> Anton___: DÃ¥ kan du ju bara radera din Hemkatalog?
<realubot> Anton___: Har du Ubuntu som enda operativsystem på hårddisken?
<realubot> Eller har du t.ex. Windows också?
<Anton___> Tyvärr endast ubuntusystem.
<realubot> Anton___: Tvärtom. :)
<itmannen> realubot  Du skola icke svära i Guds hus
<realubot> Det är ju bra. Då behöver du bara under installationen välja att installera Ubuntu på "entire disk" så skriver du över det som finns på disken inkl. din krypterade Hemkatalog.
<realubot> Jag antar att du har hela Ubuntu installerat på en och samma hårddisk? Att din Hemkatalog ligger på samma disk som filssytemet?
<realubot> Anton___: I.s.f. skriver Ubuntus installationsprocess över hela den gamla installationen om du väljer att använda hela disken till Ubuntu: http://techhamlet.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/ubuntu-install-prepare-disk-space.jpg
<Anton___> Jag tror att jag installerade det så ja. Jag ha inte använt datorn på flera månader då jag inte haft någon laddare till den.
<realubot> Erase and use the entire disk.
<itmannen> Vilka problem kan uppstå om man flyttar home till ett annat ställe
<realubot> Men om du hade haft Windows vid sidan om Ubuntu så hade det raderats om du väljer Use entire disk.
<einand> itmannen: rikta män tar alltidd minst 3 backuper
<itmannen> einand  Då har vi olika syn på vad en riktig man är. Fegis
<realubot> Säkerhetskopior är för mesar. Det är samma personer som gör säkerhetskopior som står i en ring och håller sig i sargen när alla andra stångas för fullt ute på isen.
<realubot> *i en rink
<itmannen> Men för att vara ärlig så har jag 2 500GB där mina bilder, video och dowloads finns
<itmannen> Men själva systemet tar jag aldrig backup på. Tycker det inte är nödvändigt
<Kurdistan> Philip5: jag gjorde kde reklam. :P
<realubot> itmannen: Klart man ska ha backup på allt viktigt i Hemkatalogen.
<Kurdistan> http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=19&p=444630
<Kurdistan> :)
<Kurdistan> heja heja kde
<Kurdistan> :P nu lär Philip5 blomma till liv.
<itmannen> realubot  Iof så har jag Ubuntu One som ticker och går, Man får ju 5 GB nu för tiden
<Kurdistan> ogillade ubuntu one förr, men nu verkar den faktiskt vara bra.
<Kurdistan> 5 gb är heller inte fel
<Kurdistan> mer än vad dropbox ger
<itmannen> Kurdistan  Räcker bra för lite dokument och annat
<Kurdistan> dessutom för de som kör ubuntu så kan man synka massa inställningar
<Kurdistan> itmannen: 5 gb är mycket.
<itmannen> Jo både kontakter och bokmärken
<Kurdistan> itmannen: inte bara det även ens program inställningar.
<itmannen> Men det i särklass bästa för att synka bokmärken är xmarks enligt mig
<Anton___> Realbot: skrev du något nyss/kom det jag skrev fram ang. ifall det går att ominstallera utan skiva (i Shell) eller mha android-lur?
<Kurdistan> bara installera program med en burk och synka över så får man samma
<cutgaah> hej när man skriver mkdir -p i en makefile och mappen redan existerar slutar den bara scriptet. hur får man det att fortsätta ändå??
<itmannen> Lite märkligt att det kommit en variant av Ubuntu One för W men inte andra Linuc. Inte vad jag sett iaf
<einand> itmannen: snarare så att man samlat på sig ca 20år av information, vilket skulle ta lika lång tid att återskapa
<einand> så bara en dålig person skiter i backuper
<itmannen> einand  Nja dålig som person behöver man väl inte vara. Möjligen lite oförsiktig
<einand> jo man är en dålig person
<itmannen> einand  Så om jag inte kör backup så är jag mindre värd som människa ?
<Anton___> Som inloggad får jag upp ett par felmeddelanden att det inte går att nå hemkatalogen, så klart, men jag borde ju få upp menyer ändå?
<einand> itmannen: ja
<itmannen> einand  Den som verkligen är mindre värd är dom som anger att andra är det. Sansa dina omdömen en smula
<itmannen> einand  Men vi gör så här. Du gör som du vill och jag som jag vill. Sen får vi se när vi står framför himlaporten vem som varit mest värd
<realubot> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZ1XuOgknuE
<einand> itmannen: jag tror inte på någon gud eller himlaporten, jag pratar om värderingen i mina egna ögon
<itmannen> einand  Jaja. Lev i den egen värld du
<einand> alla utgår från sina egna värden
<dodel> Hejsan mina datavänner! Är denna dator snabb på surfen? http://www.aliexpress.com/product-gs/337574634-Free-Shipping-7inch-CE6-0-or-Andriod2-2-2GB-RJ45-Wifi-Mini-Netbook-wholesalers.html
<itmannen> Nu är det dags att åka och hämta hustrun så jag slipper vara hungrig längre
<einand> dodel: duger nog utmärtk
<dodel> Funderar på ha den som sever.
<dodel> server
<Kurdistan> gott folk som känner bittin här hos oss
<Kurdistan> http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=55007&p=444637
<Kurdistan> skämtar han? hoppas det.
<einand> Kurdistan: man måste vara inloggad
<Kurdistan> bittin skrev:
<Kurdistan> Hejsan, jag tänkte ta livet av mig ikväll så ni får gärna ta bort mitt forumkonto
<einand> Kurdistan: jag kan nog mycket väl tänka mig att han gör det
<Kurdistan> einand: varför?
<Kurdistan> fasiken nu får man ont i magen
<Kurdistan> finns det ingen som känner honom IRL
<Kurdistan> ?
<einand> hum.. han verkar avsluttat sitt facebook konto iaf
<Kurdistan> om det finns någon som känner honom, jag ber er prata med honom.
<Kurdistan> ingen ska behöva må så dåligt och döden är deras enda lösning
<realubot> Kurdistan: Det finns ju folk här som vet hans riktiga namn. Det har ju nämnts i kanalen förr.
<Kurdistan> realubot: var är alla dessa?
<Kurdistan> seriöst hur kalla är folk här inne?
<realubot> Kurdistan: Tror han heter Järnberg eller något?
<Linda^> Snackar ni om bittin nu ?
<realubot> Det finns ju folk här som vet vem han är i.a.f.
<Kurdistan> Linda^: ja.
<Linda^> :p
<realubot> Linda^: Ja.
<Linda^> What about him?
<realubot> Linda^: Han skriver på Ubuntu-forumet att han ska ta sitt liv så vi undrar vem han är? Han verkar mena allvar...
<realubot> Linda^: Någon skrev hans namn här eller i #ubuntu-se-offtopic för ett tag sedan så ni vet ju vem han är?
<Linda^> Martin Jernberg
<Linda^> bor på nåt vårdhem
<Kurdistan> Linda^: känner du honom=
<Kurdistan> ?
<Linda^> Aldrig träffat honom
<Linda^> yarre har träffat honom! Han har säkert hans mobilnummer och massa anant.
<einand> jag har också träffat honom
<Linda^> Oh :o
<Kurdistan> Linda^: är bittin i vårdhem nu?
<Linda^> Knas! Han kanske är seriös :o Hans facebooksida verkar han ha tagit väck också.
<Linda^> Kurdistan: nja, alltså. Han bor på såntdär hem..
<einand> japp, han har avslutat sin facebook sida med
<Linda^> vet inte riktigt exakt.
<Kurdistan> einand: snälla om du inte tänker prata honom till bättre tankar.
<Kurdistan> så lämna.
<Kurdistan> orkar inte med ditt stenhjärta här
<mewmin> han bor på gruppboende
<Linda^> SÃ¥ vare
<einand> hur skall jag få tag på honom då, och vad hjälper det att en person som han träffade irl för typ 5år sedan snackar med honom
<einand> sedan tycker jag det är hans egna beslut
<realubot> Kurdistan: Jag ser två lösningar. 1. Att ringa till vårdhemmet och berätta vad han har skrivit i forumet. 2. Att ringa någon av hjälplinjerna och be dom ringa honom (förutsatt att vi får tag i hans mobil).
<mewmin> verkar inte finnas något nr reggat på honom
<realubot> yarre: Har du sett vad bittin har skrivit i Ubuntu-forumet?
<Linda^> undra om jag har kvar yarres nummer :o
<einand> att ringa någon vårdlinje är ju bara kraftig brist på respekt för hans person
<mewmin> näsbylunds gruppbostad bor han på
<realubot> yarre: bittin postade det här meddelandet idag för några timmar sedan: "Hejsan, jag tänkte ta livet av mig ikväll så ni får gärna ta bort mitt forumkonto"
<realubot> yarre: Du vet vem han är, var han bor, har hans nummer?
<mewmin> realubot: han frågade nyss i en kanal om sphr kunde ta bort hans warpdrivekonto
<Linda^> realubot: han vet nog inte var han bor. Men hans mobilnummer bör han ha. Det var inte så himla längesen de träffades.
<realubot> einand: Jag håller inte med dig.
<Kurdistan> realubot: låter bra.
<einand> realubot: det har du rätt att göra
<einand> men alla indevider har rätt till sina egna beslut, och jag finnder det kränkande att inte accpetera dom
<Linda^> Skickade sms till yarre nu..
<mewmin> realubot:  08-5555 78 45 numret till hans gruppbosta
<mewmin> d
<realubot> Kurdistan: http://martinjernberg.blogspot.com/
<einand> realubot: det är fel person
<realubot> einand: Säker?
<einand> realubot: ja, för han ser inte ut så irkl
<realubot> einand: Ok.
<realubot> mewmin: Hur vet du att det är numret dit?
<Kurdistan> mewmin: har du ringt gruppboendet?
<mewmin> realubot: google
<mewmin> Kurdistan: nej, ska jag göra det?
<einand> skall jag ringa och informera dom att han tänker ta livet av sig?
<Kurdistan> mewmin: skulle vara snällt.
<Kurdistan> bättre ta det säkra före det osäkra
<mewmin> jag ringer
<einand> ok
<Linda^> har informerat yarre också.. han var inte hemma, så jag bad honom ringa bittin
<einand> jag skulle väl kunna ringa
<Kurdistan> mewmin: du är guldvärd.
<Kurdistan> tack nu mår man lite bättre.
<mewmin> de skulle gå in till honom nu
<Linda^> om han är hemma :o
<einand> realubot: så här ser han ut http://emochan.org/src/1304189814651.jpg
<mewmin> han var hemma tydligen
<mewmin> de visste om hans självmordstankar och så
<einand> http://emochan.org/emo/thread-252627.html
<Kurdistan> mewmin: jag tackar dig.
<mewmin> Kurdistan: så lite så
<Kurdistan> einand: jag läste det.
<Kurdistan> var det verkligen nödvändigt posta det här
<einand> Kurdistan: tyvär är alla kommentarer sannna
<Kurdistan> jag undrar hur kall du är.
<Kurdistan> einand: även om de är sanna eller osanna.
<einand> Kurdistan: jag är inte kall, jag är realist
<Kurdistan> vem ger dig den rätten baktala en som inte kan försvara sig själv
<Kurdistan> och som mår dåligt?
<einand> när baktalade jag någon?
<Kurdistan> har du ingen gnutta medmänsklighet i din kropp
<einand> jodå det har jag absolut, slösar det bara inte på individer som inte tar mot den
<Linda^> mewmin: Sa dom bara att dom skulle in på hans rum? Fick du vara kvar i luren?
<Kurdistan> mewmin: oavsett om han fejkade eller menade allvar så tackar jag dig. känner honom inte. dock är allt sådant olyckligtvis och bra att du bidrog.
<Kurdistan> det ska du ha cred för
<realubot> mewmin: Har du ringt?
<realubot> Jag kommer inte fram på nummet 08-5555 78 45.
<realubot> *nummer
<realubot> mewmin: Hur kom du fram på numret du skrev? Jag kommer inte fram till boendet på det numret?
<realubot> "18:21 < mewmin> realubot:  08-5555 78 45 numret till hans gruppbosta
<realubot> "
<Kurdistan> einand: man ska inte ens önska sin fiende att ta sitt liv.
<Kurdistan> ha det bra gott folk. jag måste röra på mig.
<einand> jag önskar inget att ta sitt liv
<Kurdistan> realubot: ta hand om dig.
<einand> jag önskar bara att folk respekterar andras egna viljor
<einand> LSS 9: 9p, Bostad med särskild service för vuxna i Stockholms län
<cahoot> du utgår ifrån att alla i alla lägen är vid sunda vätskor?
<einand> leder nummret till
<Kurdistan> einand: detta kan inte appliceras på allt.
<mewmin> realubot: jag har ringt
<einand> har man stora problem sedan tidigare, så kanske det är ett bättre beslut
<Kurdistan> du bör väl vara tillräckligt förnuftig för förstå sådant
<einand> alla har inte rätt att leva till varje pris
<Kurdistan> eller behöver jag komma med exempel
<mewmin> realubot: kom fram till en kvinna
<Kurdistan> einand: äsch jag loggar bäst ut. innan jag säger något som jag senare kommer ångra.
<mewmin> realubot: hon kanske är upptagen med att prata med honom eller så, de har nog inte mer än en personal på helgerna kanske
<mewmin> Linda^: var inte kvar i luren när kvinnan gick in
<Linda^> mewmin: Okej
<realubot> mewmin: Mm. Jag kom fram nu och en kvinna sa att hon fått ett likadant samtal för en halvtimma sedan eller något. Hon svarade att dom är informerade och att dom har pratat med honom.
<mewmin> realubot: ah, då så, då är det nog lugnt
<einand> tråkigt med allt daltande med folk
<einand> bättre låta Darwinslag reglera
<cahoot> lägger ner sjukvården?
<Linda^> :o
<einand> nja, snare sluta tvinga folk till sjukvård
<cahoot> den är i grunden frivillig
<realubot> Nu lämnar jag över ansvaret till boendet. Jag hoppas att dom hjälper honom nu.
<mewmin> mjo
<einand> det är jag förstås tveksam till
<mewmin> finns inte så mycket mer man kan göra
<einand> finns mycket mera man kan göra, om man vill påverka en annan persons vilja
<mewmin> han skrev på irc för 20 min så om nån vill prata med honom så verkar han online
<mewmin> +sen
<realubot> mewmin: Han är inte online här eller i #ubuntu-se-offtopic i.a.f.
<mewmin> realubot: ok, han hänger på pienet just nu
<realubot> mewmin: Ok. Jag är inte där. Det är nog lugnt nu. Kvinnan på boendet sa ju att läget var under kontroll, typ.
<mewmin> realubot: han är online på freenode också
<mewmin> realubot: nickar bittin`
<realubot> Vad heter kanalen då? Heter den bara freenode?
<kodein> nätverket heter freenode
<mewmin> nä tänkte om du vill priva honom
<mewmin> ser inte att han hänger i nån kanal
<realubot> Hur skickar man pm nu då? Jag har glömt det. Är det inte med pm?
<kodein> /msg nick hej!
<realubot> Ja ja. SÃ¥klart.
<kodein> där nick är nick och hej! är det du vill skriva
<realubot> Han stack från freenode nu i.a.f.
<realubot> kodein: Jo. Han loggade ut från freenode.
<realubot> Jag litar på boendet.
<realubot> Jag hann aldrig msg:a honom.
<gusnan> Han ser ut att vara online i #linuxportalen.se här på freenode.
<realubot> Jag låter honom vara ifred. Jag litar på att personer i hans omgivning hjälper honom nu.
<salmiak> hur gör jag för att kolla temperaturen på mitt ATI-grafikkort (Radeon HD 4670) ?
<salmiak> http://ubuntuguide.net/monitor-cpunvdia-gpushard-disk-temperature-in-ubuntu-using-psensor är väl bara nvidia-kort antar jag?
<kodein> kolla om sensors hittar det
<salmiak> oookej.
<salmiak> jag körde kommandot sensors och den skriver nått om "k8temp-pci-00c3  Adapter: PCI adapter  Core0 Temp:  -28.0°C   Core0 Temp:  -28.0°C" kan det vara det?
<salmiak> kodein:  minus 28 grader låter ju trevligt, men jag är tveksam... allra helst som jag tillfälligt dragit bort sladden till grafikkortsfläkten innan jag blir galen :-/
<mewmin> realubot: han verkar kommit på andra tankar nu när folk bryr sig, säger han typ
<mewmin> snackar lite med honom
<salmiak> finns det nått sätt att avsluta man så att hjälptexten blir kvar på skärmen och inte försvinner?
<salmiak> för om tar fram hjälp för ett kommando och sen trycker Q när man hittat vad parametern man letar efter var.... så försvinner ju hjälpen :-(
<cahoot> använd fler terminalfönster?
<kodein> det går att ställa in sin pager att låta det vara i samma buffer, ja
<realubot> mewmin: Mhm. Jag prata lite med honom i pm nyss.
<realubot> *pratade
<mewmin> gött
<realubot> Loggade ut från linuxportalen.se nyss.
<kodein> salmiak: prova att köra t.ex. PAGER='less -X' man ls
<bittin`_> sådant här är läskigt: http://emochan.org/emo/thread-252627.html#p347552
<salmiak> ok med PAGER='less -X' blir hjälptexten kvar
<itmannen> Är det någon som kan tipsa om en skaplig datarelaterad film. ?
<phnom> CSI, där samlar de massa data.
<itmannen> Philip5<<  Nä det är väl en serie. Bättre upp
<itmannen> phnom<<  Sorry. Till fel person. Det var till dig
<gusnan> itmannen, Avatar, den är gjord med datorer. ;)
<itmannen> Och inte Matrix. Den såg jag 10 minuter av. Det räckte
<phnom> HAckers
<phnom> s/A/a
<itmannen> gusnan<<  Hm. Väldigt bra tips
<phnom> Tron!
<delhage> larsemil: tablett?
<itmannen> phnom<< Heter filmen så?
<phnom> 2001: A Space Odessy
<phnom> itmannen: Ja
<phnom> Tron: Legacy, om du vill ha den nya
<phnom> Sawfish finns också
<itmannen> Tackar. Då ska gå ned på macken och kolla om dom har någon av dessa
<arand> facebook-filmen är faktiskt inte dålig.
<phnom> Bah, på mackar har de ju bara de nya filmerna, inte gamla godingar som Hackers och Sawfish
<itmannen> arand<<  Vaddå En instruktionsfilm ?
<phnom> itmannen: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1285016/
<phnom> facebookfilmen ^
<gusnan> itmannen, du har ju "plot keyword" på imdb - klicka "Computer" så får du _massor_ med tips.
<phnom> gusnan: Då kommer han ju få alla filmer där de finns en dator med öht, ungefär alla :P
<itmannen> gusnan<<  Ok
<phnom> Folk taggar ju keywordsen som riktiga klappmongon
<bittin`_> nu är jag mer rädd för folk än deprimerad
<arand> War games är ju skoj också, men det var länge sen jag såg den...
<Kurdistan> bittin`_: härligt att se dig.
<Kurdistan> wb forslan :).
<larsemil> delhage: vad för tablett?
<delhage> < larsemil> delhage: tror inte den där tabletten kommervara någon kräm at prata om alls
<antii> :D
<itmannen> mitt WiFi verkar  inte må riktigt bra
<itmannen> Jag måste nog byta till en annan djongel
<riorio1> bara jag som har problem med Compiz i 11.04?
<riorio1> verkar som jag har både unity 3D och 2D installerat, men förstår inte hur jag ska få bort en av dem
<riorio1> måste ha klickat fel någonstans
<riorio1> fönsterhanteringen ändras hela tiden
<riorio1> ibland kan jag inte ändra storlek på fönstren
<riorio1> ibland är arbetsytorna orienterade i en rad, ibland i en fyrkant
 * riorio1 är förvirrad
 * bittin`_ är ännu mer förvirrad
<riorio1> Cairo ser bra ut, men beter sig lika konstigt
<riorio1> när jag kör Blender kan det ta en minut att byta arbetsyta.  Att stänga och öppna Blender löser typiskt nog problemet.
<itmannen> Nu borde det gå bättre
<[swe]jeppe> itmannen hur går det på ditt nya jobb?
<itmannen> [swe]jeppe<<  Jag önskar jag kunde skriva att det är svårt, men att jag klarar av det. Men det är grislätt :)
<[swe]jeppe> hehe gött för dig :-)
<itmannen> Ja visst är det. En gammal man har ju inta alla celler kvar :)
 * delhage är en gammal man
<[swe]jeppe> vad tycker ni om linux mint?
<delhage> http://i.imgur.com/KzEyV.jpg
<frusen> [swe]jeppe: menyn är rätt fläskig
<itmannen> Kunskapskanalen ikväll: "22.00 Varför män tittar på porr" För att dom gillar stiliga kvinns kanske :)
<bittin`_> itmannen: jag tycker tjejer i porr är fula
<itmannen> bittin`_  Det lär finnas både och antar jag
<CasperN> eh? män tittar på porr? så det gör inte kvinnor alltså
<bittin`_> CasperN: jo men inte i lika stor utsträckning sägs sdet
<itmannen> CasperN  Det är nog ingen större skillnad
<frusen> någon som brukar spela upp m2ts filer?
<kodein> det är väl inte sådär jätteofta jag behöver spela upp transport streams, men det har väl förekommit.
<frusen> kodein: jag försöker spela upp en fil i VLC men bara ljudet hörs
<frusen> bilden är helt svart
<kodein> ok.
<kodein> jag brukar använda mplayer.
<frusen> okej
<bittin`_> är Carl Anton Ahrenberg någon jag borde känna?
<cutgaah> hej är det någon som använder multibbl i latex? jag får det bara inte att funka. mina referenssektioner kommer upp bra men själv citeringen fungerar verkligen inte. är det kompatibelt med natbib? :S
<kodein> ja, multibib är natbibkompatibelt.
<itmannen> Vad gör egentligen ett program för reaaltidsövervakning ?
<bittin`_> vemfan e Carl Anton Ahrenberg
<svenne> bittin: brodd
<bittin`_> svenne: huh?
<svenne> Anton Ahrenberg (brodd)
<realubot> frusen: Har du installerat ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<realubot> frusen: Det paketet innehåller bl.a. codecs som kanske hjälper ditt system att spela upp filmen korrekt. Det är värt ett försök i.a.f.
<K350> Jag har ändrat färgerna för GRUB2 menyn i /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme ochkört sudo update-grub2 men färgerna ändras inte. Hur ändrar jag menyfärgerna?
#ubuntu-se 2012-09-24
<realubot> Ubuntu är ju helt klart ett desktop operativsystem när Dash får stöd för att skriva dishwashers.
<realubot> Dom håller på och bygger in nätet i Dash. Det hade varit bättre om Canonical hade satsat på en bra startsida med funktionen än att smeta in allt i operativsystemet.
<einand> jag tror mer och mer på grejer i skrivbordsmiljön
<einand> internet kommer bli mer och mer osynligt
<realubot> einand: Jo, så kommer det säkert att bli men vill man ha det så?
<realubot> Vill jag veta priser på Amazon så söker jag på Amazon. Jag vill inte se detta när jag söker på Shotwell.
<einand> jo, nackdelen är väl att man blir otroligt styrd
<realubot> Ja.
<coffe> morrn
<deekeff> einand: vad menar du?
<hanzu> hey
<HakanS> hanzu: Hej, och god middag.
<hanzu> Thanks
<hanzu> it took a lot of work:)
<hanzu> i dont speak swedish
 * hanzu is in dk
<HakanS> !svenska | hanzu
<ubot2> hanzu: This is a Swedish support channel. If you'd like support in English, please visit #ubuntu.
<hanzu> HakanS, did you see the pictures?
<deekeff> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-lens-shopping/+bug/1054282
<deekeff> haha kolla bilderna som är bifogade
<ubot2> deekeff: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1054282)
<deekeff> ubot2: jaha?
<ubot2> Factoid 'jaha?' not found
<deekeff> tig
<HakanS> deekeff: Tycker att buggen är överdriven.
<deekeff> :)
<Screedo> godkväll
<Buse> Är det någon här inne som kör Diablo 2 Lod på Ubuntu 12.04? isf är det svårt att installer?
<yarre> Buse, ska väl vara ganska straightforward med PlayOnLinux
<Buse> yarre: nu syftar jag på game play. Patch och liknande
<yarre> Inte spelat på några år, men förr gick det smärtfritt. Se till att du laddar ner spelet via blizzards sajt så du slipper krångel med kopieringsskydd osv bara
<einand>  Apple har tryckt in ett fullkomligt monster till grafikkrets - en fyrkärnig PowerVR SGX 543MP4 GPU från Imagine Technologies. Grafikkretsen har en teoretisk beräkningskraft på 32 gigaflops, nära nog tre gånger så hög som Geforce ULP i Tegra 3, vilket för övrigt är en av de snabbaste grafikdelarna på Android-marknaden idag.
<yarre> einand, bara köpa hdmikabel o några kontrollers då :)
<einand> yarre: tja, använder den inte för det, men trevigt med kraft när man skall scrolla på en extremt högupplöst skärm
<Spookan> Hej på er!
<einand> Spookan: välkomen tillbaka
<Spookan> einand: Tackar tackar.
<einand> kommit framt till att konceptet med spotify är rätt värdelöst
<Spookan> Jasså?
<einand> Jag har i dagsläget betalat runt 10,000kr till spotify
<einand> 99kr/mån i 3 år *2 eftersom jag och Elin har två konton
<einand> slutar jag betala idag, så har jag absolut inget
<einand> hade jag i stället lagt samma pengar på cd skivor, så hade jag haft ungefär 1500 låtar, att lyssma på när jag vill
<Spookan> Om du slutar att betala så har du ej tillgång till betaltjänsten mer, men ditt konto ligger väl vilandes och du kan när som helst välja att börja betala igen för ditt konto?
<einand> jo men jag kanske tröttnat på dom
<Spookan> LÃ¥tarna eller Spotify?
<einand> spotify
<einand> börjar mer och mer ogilla tjänser där man inte äger produkten själv
<Spookan> DÃ¥ skulle du inte valt Spotify.
<einand> Spookan: japp
<einand> kommer nog ha kvar gratis versionen, för något den är oslagbar på är att hitta ny musik
<Spookan> einand: Vill man snåla så går det ju bra att lyssna på Youtube och skapa listor och grejjer med...
<einand> Spookan: men svär inte så
<einand> Spookan: youtube förstör ljudet för mycket
<Spookan> einand: Dra upp kvaliteten då.. Eller samma skitljud?
<einand> Spookan: alltså youtube använder en värdelös mp3 codec
<Spookan> einand: Jaha..
<Spookan> einand: Men nu blev det en film här, du får ha det gött. :P
<EAG> nån som vet hur man ställer in så att man kan vrida workspace-kub med musknapp+valfri knapp i kde?
<EAG> nm..
<ispookan> Godnatt på er..
<realubot> einand_: Det säger väl allt. spotify är skit.
<realubot> 1500 låtar. Det är ju 80-100 CD-skivor. På 3 år och innan du vet ordet av det så har det gått 3 år till. Då är du uppe i 100 CD-skivor till.
<realubot> einand_: Jag håller med dig. Spotifys fördel är möjligheterna att testa ny musik men om man som jag lyssnar mycket på gamla kända artisters samlingsplattor så är Spotify meningslöst. Och dyrt.
<realubot> "Herman Wicksells sjukdom tar sig bland annat uttryck genom att han hyser svåra fobier för "allt som kommer från England" och det radioaktiva ämnet polonium."
<realubot> Jag visste inte att bipolär sjukdom kunde yttra sig så. :|
<andol> realubot: Vad hände med planen att börja twittra istället?
<david-a> man samlar låtar genom att låna varandras cd också, och ladda ner från jalamendo o ccmixer, man behöver inte köpa allt
<realubot> andol: Vad ska jag med Twitter till? Jag har ju #ubuntu-se.
<realubot> david-a: Men det kanske är tveksamt om det är lagligt att kopiera CD-skivor som man har lånat? Och om vi tar med olagligheter så går det ju att ladda ner 1000-tals låtar gratis.
<david-a> realubot: vad har du det till? för att skriva till alla som vill lyssna, eller för att läsa vad alla andra skriver?
<david-a> (jag har det för att skriva) ;)
<realubot> david-a: Jag har inget Twitter-konto. Jag behöver inte det för den här kanalen är ju min Twitter.
<david-a> realubot: tror det är lagligt att kopiera cd-ar. men inte i stor skala och sälja vidare förståss.
<realubot> Jag multitaskar IRC/Twitter.
<realubot> david-a: Du får nog skapa en kopia för eget bruk men frågan är om en kompis verkligen får göra en kopia av din skiva? Det är jag lite tveksamt till.
<realubot> andol: Jag drar dig bara i benet lite grann.
 * realubot fnittrar.
<realubot> Fnitter
<david-a> realubot: google: kopiera cd privat bruk, 1a träff regeringen: man får göra några få kopior till sig själv, vänner och familj.
<david-a> realubot: i usa o finland får man kopiera för privat bruk, men det är förbjudet att kringgå kopierinsspärrar, vilket i praktiken gör det förbjudet även för privat bruk där, eftersom det mesta har nån slags kopierinsspärr
<david-a> realubot: i sverige är det tillåtet att kringgå kopieringsspärr om det behövs
<david-a> finns t.ex. såna här låtar på spottify? skulle inte tro det: http://ccmixter.org/files/coffeeeurope/39168
<einand_> realubot: säg en bra artist jag inte hört innan
<realubot> "Det räcker inte att ställa hårdare krav på den statliga Arbetsförmedlingen. Centern vill i stället konkurrensutsätta den arbetsförmedlande verksamheten för att få loss fler jobb och minska arbetslösheten."
<realubot> FÃ¥ loss fler jobb? Sitter jobben fast?
<einand_> realubot: nä, men om alla som är arbetslösa startar egna arbetsförmedlingar ;)
<realubot> Aliansen kanske skulle skapa förutsättningar för tillväxt och fler arbetstillfällen istället för att irritera arbetsgivarna med tuffare arbetsförmedlare.
<realubot> Det är ju lite komiskt med en arbetslinje utan jobb.
<einand_> lite småtufft ändå att "nya" band använder gammalt modemljud som symbol för internet
<realubot> einand_: Ja, jag har lekt med tanken på att starta coach-företag som leasar coacher till Arbetsförmedlingen. :)
#ubuntu-se 2012-09-25
<einand_> gör det då
<david-a> einand_: "Cuba"?  "Supreme Beings of Leisure"?  "Professor Kliq"? hört nån av dem?
<Spookan> david-a: Lite nyfiken på det där Jalambo grejjen du skrev om innan, vad är det?
<einand_> david-a: Det är band, väl?
<Spookan> david-a: "jalamendo"
<david-a> det finns sajter med creative commons musik. jalamendo, opsound, ccmixer. troligen massa fler.
<einand_> kommer ladda ner där ifrån samma dag som dom börjar med flac
<david-a> har just lyssnat lite på Editors Pick (förslag) på ccmixer, hittat flera intressanta artister. annars brukar man få lyssna på ganska många innan man hittar nåt bra.
<david-a> mp3-orna på opsound har ofta mer än 200 kbit/s, och jalamendo brukade ha både mp3 o ogg att välja mellan.
<einand> skiter fullständigt i det, så länge det är värdelös kompression
<david-a> einand: hur vet du om det är värdelöst innan du lyssnat?
<einand> david-a: för jag kommer packa om det i mitt egna format, och blir dubeloss då
<realubot> "I  en ny undersökning som Novus Opinion har tagit fram på uppdrag av di.se är det Socialdemokraterna som går vinnande ur denna allra mest centrala förtroendestriden. Totalt 32 procent i undersökningen anser att S har den bästa politiken för att minska arbetslösheten, medan 28 procent pekar ut Moderaterna."
<realubot> Jag visste inte att S+V+Mp hade en jobbpolitik.
<realubot> Jag är mer intresserad av att veta hur stor andel av befolkningen som tror att något parti kan lösa jobbfrågan.
<realubot> Detta för att få ett hum om hur det står ställt i hjärnan på befolkningen.
 * einand älskar hur man hittar album X limited edition på spotify
<realubot> einand: Men alla bra artister börjar ju som nykomlingar så förr eller senare dyker det upp en bra artist som du inte har hört.
<einand> realubot: absl,h
<einand> absolut
<einand> finns säkert många
<realubot> Dock så kommer du ju inte att kunna missa artisten när andra upptäcker det så det finns nog inte större mening med att vara först med att hitta artisten.
<einand> jag vill inte vara först, jag vill bara höra nygot för mig nytt
<realubot> Fördelen med Spotify är kanske istället att hitta nya artister i en musikinriktning som man själv gillar men som inte är så populär bland vanligt folk.
<einand> du hittar inte opopulär musik där
<david-a> realubot: är inte det ett säkert sätt att bara hitta artister som stora skivbolag vill att folk ska upptäcka?
<realubot> einand: Spotify har ju en annan fördel också. Det underlättar ju för en person som inte själv har möjlighet att strömma sin musik att lyssna remote.
<realubot> david-a: Jo, det kanske det är. Jag har inte koll på hur spotifys utbud ser ut nu men det fanns ju ganska många artister redan när jag använder det. Även mindre kända sv. artister.
<realubot> Men jag håller hur som helst med einand. Det är på något sätt fel att betala för något man inte äger.
<realubot> Så länge man inte får en produkt vid köpet så betalar man för en tjänst. Och vad är det då Spotify säljer?
<realubot> Möjlighet att lyssna på musik i ett anpassat gränssnitt remote och att förhandslyssna på artister?
<realubot> Vad är det mer man får för pengarna?
<realubot> Problemet är att många tror att dom köper musik och jämfört med att köpa CD-skivor. Hur många CD-skivor motsvarar 99 kr/månad. Det är ett feltänk.
<realubot> Man betalar inte för musiken utan för tjänsten. Musiken behåller skivbolagen. :)
<realubot> Bruce Willis tänker lika fel. Han tror att han har köpt musik men han har bara köpt en tjänst.
<realubot> Som upphör när han kolar.
<realubot> david-a: Det är ju ett stort jobb att upptäcka artister som skivbolagen inte lyfter fram.
<realubot> Eller rättare sagt. Men får lyssna på mycket skit innan man hittar en någorlunda bra artist.
<einand> realubot: absolut
<einand> realubot: spotify är bra
<einand> men också dåligt
<einand> 49kr abbet gillar jag
<einand> realubot: 99kr motsvarar ett album idag, ca 15-20 låtar
<david-a> det gäller att hitta rekommendations- o betyg-systemen i creative commons-alternativen
<einand> david-a: håller med :)
<einand> cc alternativen är oftast väldigt bra, särskilt när det kommer till Aukustisk musik, som jag gillar
<david-a> och sen inte berätta vad man hittat, annars upptäcker upphovsrättsmaffian sajterna och dos:ar dem.
<einand> vad är poängen med musik om man inte får dela med sig av den?
<david-a> tjäna pengar på den fattar du väl
<david-a> precis som appar och skumgodis
<realubot> Räcker det att installera unattended-upgrades för att Ubuntu command line system ska uppdateras med säkerhetsuppdateringar automatiskt?
<realubot> Hur fungerar det att pröjsa 49 kr/månad för Spotify och lyssna från mobilen via hemdatorn över ssh?
<david-a> realubot: vad håller du på med, ställer en relevant fråga i den här kanalen? :)
 * realubot är nyfiken på om 99 kr abonnemaget behövs.
<realubot> david-a: Förlåt.
<realubot> david-a: Det ska aldrig upprepas. ;)
<david-a> ingen fara
<realubot> david-a: Men se vad snyggt jag gick från Spotify till Ubuntu genom att frågan om Spotify över ssh.
<david-a> genialt
<einand> realubot: borde fungera
<realubot> http://askubuntu.com/questions/9/how-do-i-enable-automatic-updates
<realubot> sudo dpkg-reconfigure unattended-upgrades
<einand> realubot: du får högre bitrate på 99krs abb
<realubot> Varför ska man köra det efter installationen? Borde inte paketet konfigureras rätt första gången man installerar det?
<realubot> einand: Aha, men annars då? Går det inte lika bra att strömma via hemdatorn till t.ex. en mobil?
<realubot> Det är ju halva kostnaden för abonnemanget då.
<einand> realubot: du får ju lägre bitrate och sämre ljud
<realubot> Jo, men det beror ju på Spotify och inte på att trafiken får via en hemdator och sedan till en mpbil över ssh?
<realubot> Jag menar mer om det kommer lagga eller något om man kör via sin hemdator?
<einand> realubot: du måste ju rencoda den, eftersom du fångar upp ljudet och sänder vidare
<einand> vilket ger kraftig loss
<david-a> gonatt
<david-a> realubot: nu får du prata om vad du vill
<realubot> einand: Om jag kör spotify remote med ssh -X från egen server. Blir det inte samma sak som att lyssna på hemdatorn som att lyssna i mobilen?
<realubot> Bortsett från att Spotify sänder ut med lägre bitrate?
<einand> ljudet överförs ju inte då
<realubot> Går det inte att bara överföra ljudet direkt då. Opåverkat?
<einand> realubot: jodå, om du har typ 2Gbz lina
<realubot> einand: Sett det här: http://www.theatlantic.com/infocus/2012/09/national-geographic-photo-contest-2012/100373/
<einand> nix
<kosmick> hej :«)
<realubot> kosmick: Yo!
<einand> hej kosmick
<einand> vad gör du mitt i natten
<kosmick> tolkar c kod till asm :«) det är precis det jag gör, men det är svårt att felsöka asm
<einand> varför gör du detta?
<kosmick> för att öka förståelsen på register nivå
<einand> ok
<einand> privat eller kurs?
<kosmick> det är hobby bara :$
<einand> :)
<einand> den bästa sorten
<kosmick> ja
<einand> kosmick: någon speciel kod du leker med?
<kosmick> jah, jag har gjort en paging modul och nu behöver jag en rutin som printar ut hexadecimalt :«|
<kosmick> konstigt nog så printar den ut sista siffran rätt, men inte dem första.
<einand> kosmick: så, vad gör du för fel då?
<kosmick> jag tror jag har lagt labels fel, eller skrivit fel hopp instruktion, det finns så många hopp instruktioner, typ 33 stycken.
<kosmick> jag tror jag har hittat felet, men vet inte hur jag ska åtgärda det :|
<einand> ett framste att hittat felet iaf
<kosmick> ja :) if (var1 == 0 && var2 != 0) {} är fel formulerad i asm tror jag,
<einand> bara att laga det då
<K350> Vad heter verktyget för inställning av skrivbordet - bakgrundsbild , ikoer m.m - i kubuntu?
<HakanS> K350: Systeminställningar
<K350> HakanS: erm, jo.. Men var i systemsettings????
<HakanS> K350: Skrivbordsbakgrung är enklast att byta genom att högerklicka på skrivbordet och välja "Inställningar av skrivbord". Ikoner byte man i Systeminställningar. Antingen under "Arbetsytans utseende > Skrivbordstema" eller "Programutseende > Ikoner", beroende på vilka ikoner du vill byta.
<K350> HakanS: Okay, det går alltså inte att komma åt plasma widgeten för att ändra på skrivbordsbakgrundne annat än att högerklicka på skrivbordet? Alternativt att för hand  redigera /usr/share/wallpapers/ ?
<K350> Jag måste nämligen öppna verktyget från termianlen. Så högercklick går inte. Det är vad som är mitt problem här.
<HakanS> K350: Det finns ju ett snabbkommando också. Alt+D + Alt+S.
<K350> HakanS: Ska testa. Är inte så säker på att det kommer att fungera i den här miljön. Håller på med UCK - Ubuntu Customization Kit
<nighter> tips på bra screen recorder som kan spara som flv.
<nighter> eller bra screen recorder och software som kan konvertera fil till flv ;)
<nighter> Jing får de bli.
<HakanS> nighter: Jag har inte använt det själv, men Record My desktop ska vara bra.
<phnom> Försöker sätta upp en RAID1, har gjort några VDs i hårdvarukontrollern (antar jag) men när jag ska formatera diskarna (md124-md126) i debian installern så monterar den dem read only, vad är det jag glömmer att göra?
<phnom> s/diskarna/vdiskarna/
<phnom> Förlåt, det var LSI Software RAID Configuration Utility jag använde, inte hårdvara
 * phnom är förvirrad
<phnom> Behöver jag ladda någon extra driver?
<ispookan> einand: Kameran beställd idag.. ;)
<einand> d3200?
<ispookan> Jepp
<ispookan> Sen fick jag ett Sigma 55-200 av chefen..
<realubot> Skärp er.
<realubot> Det här är ju faktiskt bra gjort: http://nojesguiden.se/blogs/tobias-bostrom
<ispookan> Vettefan om det är vettigt..
<realubot> TinTin på Kulturhuset.
<realubot> ispookan: Hur går det för dig? Har du lagt lågstatusarbetsplatsen med kontorslandskapet bakom dig än?
<ispookan> realubot: Va?
<realubot> ispookan: Var det inte du som hade fått nytt jobb? :S
<ispookan> realubot: Nä hehe..
<realubot> http://www.freedomhouse.org/article/new-report-governments-grow-increasingly-repressive-online-activists-fight-back
<realubot> " Iranian judicial authorities also meted out some of the harshest sentences in the world for online activities, including imposing the death penalty on three bloggers and IT professionals."
<realubot> Det är ingen lek att vara onlineaktivist i Iran.
<realubot> Svartis & Co slipper galgen i.a.f.
<_Trullo> har ett skumt problem med min nyinstallation.. e inne i xbmc och kan browsa en liten stund, sen får jag nätverksfel.. nån som kan hjälpa mig där?
<phnom> Någon som har en bra guide om hur man sätter upp RAID med en integrerad mjukvarukontroller på moderkortet?
<phnom> Den måste inte vara ingående, vill bara få en översikt över vad som behövs och hur diskarna ska vara formaterade etc.
<HakanS> phnom: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/advanced-installation.html#software-raid
<phnom> HakanS: Och om jag vill använda den kontrollern som sitter på moderkortet? :D
<Buse> Någon som vet hur man får fullscreen om man ska spela Diablo 2 lod på ubuntu 12.04?
<phnom> Går väl att klicka i i wine preferences?
<HakanS> phnom: vad är det för moderkort?
<phnom> HakanS: Inte en aning :> Det är en intel-kontroller med LSI megaraid mjukvara. mdadm ser arrayen och kan starta/stoppa dem, men i partman i installationen så är alla VDs read-only, ville mest bara veta om jag har missat något i själva setupen.
<einand> http://cloud.idg.se/2.16150/1.467923/dags-att-se-over-lagringen-pa-icloud?articleRenderMode=listpostings&postOk=true&f=1#a19.1417147
<phnom> http://www.dn.se/ekonomi/varldsbrist-pa-bacon-nara
 * phnom packar väskorna, köper upp Icas baconlager och bygger en bunker i Norrland.
<Spookan> Hej på er!
<Spookan> EzKurdistanIm: Hoho! :P
<EzKurdistanIm> Spookan: :) tjena tomte.
<EzKurdistanIm> Spookan: en mageia 2 remix är på g. jag arbetar med exton arne, ironisk nog :P då jag ej gillar hans ubuntu kärnor.
<EzKurdistanIm> dock för mageia har han hållit till exakt vad jag :P bett om. så en grym remix på g.
<Spookan> EzKurdistanIm: Hehe ok, ska ni lägga upp en torrent av den?
<EzKurdistanIm> Spookan: han ska lägga upp den på svenska linuxför. server.
<Spookan> EzKurdistanIm: Ok, tänkte man kunde hjälpa till att seeda annars..
<EzKurdistanIm> Spookan: tack för omtanken. du kan ju alltid testa den på vbox och se om det strular för dig.
<EzKurdistanIm> dock ska jag vara ärlig den snyggaste kde disten jag någonsin sett från start är rosa linux
<EzKurdistanIm> som är mageias :P kusin
<EzKurdistanIm> ryssar de har smak :P
<Spookan> EzKurdistanIm: They make evil viri :P
<EzKurdistanIm> :P
<EzKurdistanIm> Spookan: hur mår din granne idag? givit dig något trevligt du kan kolla på? :P
<Spookan> EzKurdistanIm: Inte sett honom idag, tror han ska lägga av med filmerna..
<EzKurdistanIm> Spookan: jaså? synd. :(
<m3th4n0l> Hej, ar det ngn som vet hur man med irssi joinar en kanal som har PW ?
<Spookan> m3th4n0l: Det är väl bara /join #Kanal pass
<m3th4n0l> Spookan: tack
<m3th4n0l> :)
<ispookan> einand: Vaken?
<einand> ispookan: skall fråga
<realubot> Yo!
<einand> ispookan: vad ville du?
<einand> realubot: !oY
<realubot> Kaffe nu.
<realubot> Glöm inte det.
<ispookan> einand: Vet du något om det objektiv jag snackade om innan?
<einand> ispookan: inte mycket
 * realubot spänner på kaffebryggaren.
<realubot> *sätter på
<einand> vet inte vilket som är bäst
<ispookan> einand: Hm ok..
<ispookan> Nä dags att nanna..
<realubot> einand: Låg aktivitet här i natt. Är det bara vi hårdingar som är uppe?
<einand> realubot: troligtvis
#ubuntu-se 2012-09-26
<realubot> *gäsp*
<einand> realubot: var det nödvändigt?
<realubot> einand: Ja, jag kände att jag inte hade något val.
<realubot> einand: Varför är inte du aktiv på ubuntu-se.org?
<realubot> Forumet?
<einand> gillar inte folket där
<einand> sedan använder jag inte ubuntu
<einand> hänger här bara av gammal vana
<realubot> einand: Vilka kanaler hänger du i mer då?
<phnom> Morrn
<coffe> mooorn
<ispookan> God morgon.
<coffe> Barre,
<HeMan> Morrn!
<ispookan> HeMan: You got the power?
<HeMan> !info HeMan
<HeMan> hmm
<coffe> HeMan,
<coffe> hur e det ?
<HeMan> jotack, rätt bra
<HeMan> men jag bråkar mot ett glusterfs
<realubot> God morgon, god morgon.
<coffe> HeMan,  vem vann ?
 * realubot stämplar in och börjar svarva en Ubuntu Live CD.
<bamsefar> Morgon!
<HeMan> coffe: vi är mitt i fighten
<coffe> bamsefar,  dig har jag letat efter.
<bamsefar> VA!?
<bamsefar> Varför det?
<bamsefar> *springer*
<coffe> HeMan,  de jobbet du började med i helgen
<HeMan> coffe: jag har löst alla split-brains men det är fortfarande inte helt i ordning
<ispookan> HeMan: Inte kul att vara infolös..
<bamsefar> HeMan: Är gluster schysst eller?
<coffe> bamsefar,  hade lite nätverks problem .
<bamsefar> Okej
<larsemil> god morgon
<HeMan> coffe: började för snart 2 månader sedan men vi flyttade över ca 500 beräkningsnode och 70 arbetsstationer i helgen
<coffe> ett av dom , å lova inte skratta ..  är att någon tagit inkommande internet från FW å pluggat in i switchen direct.. å sedan patchat in fw i switchen
<bamsefar> :)
<bamsefar> Fiffigt
<larsemil> redundans!
<larsemil> :D
<coffe> mycket :)  de var humor
<coffe> installerade en ny FW i andra skåpet .. å som ni vet så söker installations cd via dhcp efter en address.. fatta förvåningen när jag fick en .
 * bamsefar har kört dd i två dagar. 
<bamsefar> Väldigt spännande
<coffe> låter roligt
<bamsefar> Mmm
<coffe> bamsefar,  en annan fråga som fortfarande är aktuell ..  tips på program för rita nätverks topologi ?
<bamsefar> Jag har testat readahead och disk-schedulers.
<bamsefar> Dia, eller graphviz om du inte vill peka klicka själv.
<HeMan> coffe: funkar inte dia?
<coffe> HeMan,  ??? jag såg aldrig något svar på när jag frågade förra gången
<coffe> kollar in dia direkt
<bamsefar> HeMan: Han dissar dig.
<HeMan> äsch, jag tänkte nog bara svara förra gången...
<coffe> HeMan,  ha ha
<bamsefar> HeMan: Mig dissar du iaf. ;)
<coffe> måste säga fabric är rätt smidigt .
<bamsefar> Fabric?
<coffe> python ..  lite som puppet.
<bamsefar> Okej
<coffe> http://docs.fabfile.org/en/1.4.3/index.html#wiki
<HeMan> bamsefar: det är för att du ser så fånig ut med toapappersrullarna
<HeMan> bamsefar: byt till bild med dig i kostym!
<bamsefar> HeMan: Haha, okej
<bamsefar> HeMan: Det var ju nån redhat-dude och pratade gluster på senaste tech-forum, verkar lite intressant.
<HeMan> bamsefar: Robert Gustafsson antar jag?
<bamsefar> Ja, precis. Han var inte så rolig som namnet antyder.
<realubot> http://www.svd.se/opinion/brannpunkt/nedmonterad-journalistik-riskerar-hela-affarsiden_7529600.svd
<realubot> Internet leder till skräpjournalistik.
 * realubot njuter av hur bra AdBlock fungerar i Fx.
<realubot> einand: Betalar du för tidningarna du räknade upp att du läser?
<epzil0n> morrn
<larsemil> tips på wifi-router som kan köra openwrt? helst ska den ha två wifikort och vara gb på trådbundna portarna
<coffe> larsemil,  hur går det för dig då ?
<HeMan> larsemil: varför två wifikort?
<HeMan> larsemil: jag kör TP-LINK 1043 men den orkar bara routa/switcha ca 400 Mbit/s
<HeMan> larsemil: kollegorna kör Netgear WNDR3700 v1
<HeMan> larsemil: den orkar drygt 700 MBit/s
<HeMan> hmm, jag borde prova dra på OpenWRT på min TP-Link TL-WDR4300
<coffe> tror det är en sån vi har här på kontoret.
<larsemil> HeMan: vill ha olika nät.
<larsemil> HeMan: netgearen är ju inte gigabit
<larsemil> men TP-Linken ser ju bra ut
<pirx> tjena! någon som kan rekommendera en (svensk) leverantör av hosting för virtuella maskiner? har kört på citynetwork nu ett tag, men är inte så nöjd med tillförlitligheten där
<pirx> är det ngn som använder citynetwork (jeg menar egentligen citycloud då) här förresten?
<larsemil> pirx: jag kör egna på mitt företag. men har hört mycket bra om glesys
<pirx> larsemil: japp vi har egen vmware esx här också, men vill inte ha produktionsgrejer åt kunder där
<pirx> glesys säger du
<HeMan> larsemil: jo netgearen ska ha gbit
<HeMan> larsemil: man kan ha flera wifi-nät på samma radio
<lisa___> hej jag har glömt lösenordet till ubuntu 12.04 jag bootar in i recovery mode men får sedan välja på att skriva in lösen vilket jag ej kommer ihåg eller ctrl +d  hur kommer till "recovery menu"  dvs "drop to root shell" så jag kan göra så här -> http://naveenubuntu.blogspot.se/2012/05/recover-login-password-of-ubuntu-1204.html
<phnom> Någon här som installerat Ubuntu || Debian på en fujitsu primergy tx140 s1 någon gång? :-)
<larsemil> HeMan: mm såg det. blev en tp-link.
<m3kk> funkar bankid / eleg smidigt på ubuntu eller?:P
<impaktor> Skall man inte kunna köra sudo grub-install från installations-CD? Finns inte det programmet på CD-skivan?
<coffe> impaktor,  om du har problem med grub, så kan jag rekommendera http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<coffe> har räddat mig några ggr.
<impaktor> jag hjälpte min bror via telefon. Gick inte så bra. Tydligen tyckte grub-install att man skulle montera /dev ? men den var ju redan monterad, kunde köra ls -l /dev/sda mm.
<coffe> om man väljer boota i rescue läge . så ska den då fråga om installera om grub
<impaktor> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<impaktor> Försökte följa den, men han kunde inte hitta boot-repair i install-listan, och göra det via terminalen funkade som sagt inte.
<impaktor> coffe: om det är så enkelt, varför står det inget om det på den länken? (jag har ingen skiva här, så jag kan inte testa själv).
<impaktor> jaja, tack för hjälpen i alla fall.
<coffe> impaktor,  jag säger inget om de är enklet.. därför jag anv supergrub
<impaktor> Min fråga är inte så aktuell längre. Men jag skall testa det till nästa gång.
<K350> Någon här som har apt och som inte anävder svenska som språk på datorn?
<andol> !ask | K350
<ubot2> K350: Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer vederbörande troligen svara :-).
<Markk> K350: Yer.
<K350> Står det "Inst" på näst sista raden då man kör apt-get -s install <packet> oavsett språk på datorn?
<Markk> K350: Kör Ubuntu Server på servern.
<Markk> Kan kolla
<K350> 2: finns det en parantes på rad 2 när man kör apt-cache policy <packet> på ett packet som inte finns oavsett språk på datorn? -> (none), (ingen)...
<phnom> Är inte säker på att paranteserna finns i Klingon.
<phnom> s/att/iom/
<phnom> s/iom/om/
<andol> K350: Tänkt bygga skript som parsar outputen?
<K350> andol: Nja, bygga script i alla fall :-)
<K350> andol: En liten struntsak fr privat bruk som nu växt till att bli något jag kanske delar med mgi på soruceforge eller ngt..
<andol> K350: Ett tips är att istället för att oroa dig för översättningar, istället sätta LANG=C.
<andol> (Lite osäker på hur nya LANGUAGE beter sig, så eventuellt vill du ha LANG=C LANGUAGE=C)
<K350> Ah, det måste jag  absolut ta mig en titt på. Tack för tips!
<K350> Det verkar inte finnas något bra sätt att utröna om ett packet finns i föråden.
<K350> apt-cache search kan t.ex visa foo-dev, foo-bla och foo-lajbans men inte bara foo
<K350> apt-get -s install foo talar inte om om foo finns i föråden om du redna har den installerad - endast om du inte har dne installerad
<K350> apt-cache policy foo säger ingenting om tillgängligheteni föråden
<andol> K350: Tja, ifall apt-cache policy foo tillhandahåller en url så är väl det ett rätt bra tecken på att ett paket finns i förråden? Även om det är fullt möjligt att det finns bättre vis.
<K350> andol: hm...jo..så är det nog....
<Wolf-hbg> Hej
<Wolf-hbg> Går det att tömma en Ifone så som man tömmer en dator ??
<HeMan> t67ui99ä
<HeMan> heh
<HeMan> fick lite hjälp där tydligen...
<phnom> Wolf-hbg: Det går att fabriksåterställa och wipea all data, ja.
<Wolf-hbg> phnom vad är Wipea ?
<phnom> Wolf-hbg: Ta bort all data/inställningar
<Wolf-hbg> phnom men jag vill gå så djupt så det tar bort opratör låsningen också
<phnom> Wolf-hbg: Då får du nog jail-breaka den
<phnom> Eller gå till en butik och betala några hundralappar för det
<Wolf-hbg> phnom men i bkk kan dom tömma den helt så att dom tar bort opratör spären utan att jail-breakar den så jag undrade bara hur dom lyckas med de
<phnom> Det finns upplåsningskoder för att ta bort operatörslåsningen också, det är det som de använder när de låser upp den vanligtvis
<Wolf-hbg> Oki var kan man hitta dom ?
<phnom> Inte en aning, har knappt petat på en iPhone ^^
<Wolf-hbg> upplåsnings kåder till ifone
<swecarp> http://linux.exton.net/node/967 kolla denna ny remix den är riktigt bra
<K350> är det ok att låta ett scritp lägga temporära filer direkt i /tmp/ ?
<HeMan> K350: ett tips är att låta tex mktemp skapa filnamnet
<K350> mktemp hm..ska kolla in den. Tack! :-)
<K350> HeMan: Dum fråga kanske men kör jag foo=$(mktemp) och bar=$(mktemp) så blri det helt säkert två olika temp filer och int een...right?
<johanbr> K350: stämmer
<K350> johanbr: Smidigt! :-)
<K350> ok, då har jag en modul som kollar tillgängliga paket - i föråden - från en lista. med lite snygg output o statistik. pheeew..nu över til nästa modul :-) *bash är kul!"
<realubot> K350: Hur kollar du det då?
<David-A> nyss på tv "UR - Fatta katastrofen" SVT1 22:00-22:30. oväntad dokumentär om kryptosporidium.
<David-A> (tidigare ikväll "Uppdrag granskning"s kampanj för att minska befolkningsexplosionen är lovvärd men äcklig)
<EAG> om det är ett intressant ämne så har hans rosling en bra ted-presentation på just det ämnet
<David-A> är alla redo?
<David-A> nähä
<K350> realubot: med apt-cache policy
<K350> Någon som vet hur man ändrar bakgrundsfärg i Dialog?
<David-A> vad är Dialog?
<K350> David-A: Hur ska jag säga...dialogboxar m.m i terminalen. Lite som whiptail eller kdialog för x
<David-A> K350: aha, "dialog" vet jag ju vad det är, men inte "Dialog".
<K350> David-A: ah, dialog ska det ju så klart vara. Inte dialog.
<David-A> K350: om man sätter en färg och revers sätts bakgrundsfärgen, men då kan man inte sätta förgrundsfärgen...
<David-A> så jag vet inte
<K350> David-A: njae, då sätter dne iofs bg färg på en knapp eller label men inte själva formens bakgrund
<K350> David-A: dialog --colors --infobox "\Zr\Z2hello" 3 10 så ser du vad jag menar
<David-A> inte vad du ville ha, men vackert :)
<K350> David-A: nja...lol
<K350> Försöker att få det att fungera med progressboxen..inte helt lätt....
<K350> Någon som har en susning om hur jag mäter utvecklingne i en installation - från apt-get - så att jag kan få in den i en progressbar?
#ubuntu-se 2012-09-27
<realubot> K350: Okej.
<David-A> ett program (perl el python) som processar output från apt-get. det känner igen progress-info (% från paketlista, % från nedladdn o räkna rader från install) och outputtar nya rader med syntax för zenity. måste räkna om procent.
<David-A> hur gör du progressbar i "dialog"?
<realubot> K350: typ: while package true; installed=$(apt-cache policy $package | grep -o "installed"); if [[ "$installed" == "installed" ]]; then echo "Package $package is installed."; else echo "Package $package is no installed." fi; done < package.list
<realubot> K350: Har apt-get ens koll på återstående tid för en installation?
<realubot> K350: Det verkar inte finnas i man apt-get i.a.f.: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man8/apt-get.8.html
<realubot> K350: Inte i man dpkg heller (som ju apt-get är frontend för): http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man1/dpkg.1.html
<realubot> K350: Det kanske är svårt att ange tiden? Jag menar det beror på så mycket. Hur många och hur stora filerna är, hur snabb hårddisken är, processorn m.m.?
<realubot> Det behöver räknas ut från en gång till en annan i.s.f. men det är klart många Windows-program har ju den här funktionen.
<joru> K350: python-apt kanske kan vara någo
<joru> t
<realubot> K350: Här är något för dig: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1692082/parsing-output-of-apt-get-install-for-progress-bar
<realubot> K350: Läs kommentarerna till svaret också.
<realubot> Den progressbar som visas när man använder apt-get är så vitt jag förstår bara wget nedladdningstid som beräknas utifrån filstorlek och momentan download-hastighet? Som när man laddar ner filer i Fx typ?
 * realubot tror inte apt-get har koll på installationstiden.
<einand> realubot: http://thepiratebay.se/search/Getting%20Things%20Done/0/99/0
<realubot> einand: Just det. Den har du tipsat om tidigare ja.
<einand> realubot: rekomenderar att du drar ner den, eller ljudbooken
<realubot> einand: Vad har du för belägg för att den ska vara så bra förutom egen erfarenhet?
<K350> realubot: Tack för tips. Jag hittade den perfekta lösningen! :-)
<realubot> 77 users online. Det blir bara färre och färre här. :|
<coffe> andol,  vaken ?
<Spookan> realubot: Det blir ju så, fler och fler tröttnar ju med tiden...
<Wolf-hbg> Godmorgon
<larsemil> morrn
<HeMan> Morrn!
<larsemil> HeMan: vet du vad det är för dag idag? En alldeles underbar dag!
<coffe> hej larsemil  HeMan
<MarkusDB1> Hej, någon som kan tipsa om en bra NAS som har en mängd linux/eller bsd funktionalitet. Just nu tittar jag på WD LIVE, som verkar ha en 800mhz powerpc och linux. Viktigt för mig är att systemet tar liten plats, då jag ska klämma in det i ett rack.
<MarkusDB1> Förtydligande. Ska låta min nas åka snålskjuts i en 1u server.
<phnom> MarkusDB1: B3
<phnom> MarkusDB1: http://www.excito.com/sv/store/excito-b3
<MarkusDB1> phnom: den är bra dyr, det är väl nackdelen, annars verkar den bra.
<Wolf-hbg> Hej någon som har försökt köra Linux på en Ifone 3 ?
<larsemil> coffe: waddup
<coffe> larsemil,  problem med joina ett cluster , men de kan jag lösa senare
<bamsefar> Om jag i rhel vill kör lite kommandon vid boot, finns typ rc.local för det?
<bamsefar> (ska ändra readahead på diskar)
<bamsefar> Eller behöver jag skriva ett initscript?
<Kimmen_> ska väl bara vara att pytsa in i rc.local och länka?
<phnom> Någon som kommer ihåg vad det mer asynkrona alternativet till ssh heter? Jag har för mig att det började på 'm'?
<phnom> Ah, mosh var det jag var ute efter!
<Wolf-hbg> Hej vet någon hur det är att fildela i Thai ??
<realubot> Spookan: Tröttnar på vad?
<realubot> "Bland de företag som lämnar ut uppgifter till Google finns stora banker som Länsförsäkringar och Handelsbanken. Flera partier, stora dagstidningar, regeringskansliet, trafikverket och Försvarsmakten använder Googles tjänster.
<realubot> Sjukvårdsrådgivningen 1177.se har över 2,5 miljoner besök varje månad. Vad många internetanvändare kanske inte vet är att sajten dygnet runt skickar detaljerade uppgifter till Google om alla besök. Ip-nummer, stad, hur du kom till sajten och information om din dator och en komplett lista över hur du tagit dig runt på sajten, registreras. "
<realubot> duckduckgo.com
<ispookan> realubot: Kanalen..
<Wolf-hbg> Realubot kom med något nytt
<deekeff> ja det är duckduckgo som gäller. men det har det varit länge/st.
<larsemil> realubot: dn glömmer skriva att de själva använder analytics..
<ispookan> einand: Fick min kamera idag. :p
<K350> Attans det finns ju ingen listbox i dialog :-/
<K350> ...och det går inte att fylla en menu i dialog med en while loop heller..uff...
<K350> Fråga: Jag har en paketlista som jag vill kunna lägga i dialog så att användaren kan välja ett paket ur listan. Hur får jag in listan i dialog för detta - utan att skriva in varje paket manuellt i en menu?
<K350> Hur klurar manut hur många element det finns i en array?
<madbear> vilket språk K350
<maxjezy> K350 http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=38226
<maxjezy> där har jag gjort en skärmdump så kolla där jag har musen
<maxjezy> där står det hur många element det finns i array
<maxjezy> Count: 7
<maxjezy> fick en sån dialogruta över musen tyvärr
<K350> madbear: bash  jag kör en while loop. Men vet inte riktigt vad jag ska göra efter "do" för att fylla arrayen
<K350> madbear: while read line ; do ; vadå ; done <"filen.txt" ; echo ${foo[@]}
<K350> Med vilka tangenter - på ett svenskt tangentbord - får man den här symbolen -> `
<HeMan> K350: shift och knappen till vänster om radera föregående tecknet (<----)
<HeMan> K350: kallas backtick
<HeMan> K350: är det i shellscript?
<ben72> någon annan som kör xchat och har problem med fönsterprioriteten?
<ben72> tror det har funkat bra tidigare. men nu när jag t ex klickar på "81 användare" knappen så visas alla användarna bakom xchat fönstret vilket inte är helt bra..
<ben72> och försöker jag byta program med alt-tab när x-chat är aktivt så fungerar det inte..
<ben72> här var det lugnt..
<K350> madbear: yes shellscript
<K350> HeMan: Jag har löst problemet. Men nu har jag ett - värre - problem med dialog. Har du jobbat med dialog?
<K350> Jag har en array och vill fylla varje menyrad i "dialog" med ett element från arrayen. Jag vet inte på förhand hur många element det finns. Hur gör jag nu det?
<K350> Man gör en menu i dialo gpå följande vis - dialog --title "text"  --menu "tet" 20 50 4 "1" "menu 1" "2" "menu 2" etc...Hur byter jag ut "menu 1" mot dt första elementet i arrayen..andra tredje osv hla vägne ut...och UTAN att veta hur många element det finns???????
<nighter> ${#ArrayName[@]} <-- tror det där skriver ut hur många element det finns i arrayen så loopar du så många gånger och skriver ut echo ${array[$i]} där $i är räknaren för varje loop typ nått sånt, hur man nu gör i bash.
<nighter> fast i ditt fall skriver du inte ut utan du matar dialog då :)
<K350> nighter: Ah, inte så dumt. Jag tro  jag har en ido om hur man kan göra det där...ska prova...
<einand> Spookan: grattis
<Spookan> einand: Blir att testfota i helgen. Men nu starta om datorn..
<K350> nighter: Ditt förslag fungerar. Det är bara det att "dialog" inte tillåter att man sätter in kod innanför det område som utgör menyn :-p
<einand> Spookan: testat magine?
<K350> Helvet6iskt enerverande att dialog inte har någon listbox!!!! Omöjligt att "befolka" en menu från en array!:-/
 * K350 skriver till killarna o tjejerna på dialog ochklagar!
<Spookan> einand: Nope..
<K350> realubot: du som gillar curses grejjer - spola ner dialog långt ner i avgrunden! *goda råd*
<K350> ska sätta upp ett upprop. dialog out of the repositories!
<K350> dialog är lika mesigt so Visual Basic!
 * K350 inget ont om Visual Basic
<deekeff> gratulerar
<deekeff> http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Ubuntu-s-Amazon-search-feature-gets-kill-switch-1718733.html
 * K350 <-- bitter!
<EzKurdistanIm> hej alla glada
<K350> Det exkluderar alla som försökt sig på "dialog"
<K350> netrunner är förresten ett riktigt uselt OS. Men en dröm för dom som l gillar när datorn fryser och hänger sig femtioelva ggr i mnuten.
<K350> förövrigt så anser jag att dialog ska ut ur föråden!
<Spookan> EzKurdistanIm: Hallå gumman! :P
<EzKurdistanIm> speakman: hallå tomten :P
<EzKurdistanIm> K350: netrunner är ju trots allt kubuntu goes wrong
<Spookan> EzKurdistanIm: Äntligen har grannen kommit hem med lite nya filmer.. :P
<EzKurdistanIm> Spookan: :) din granne har planer på flytta och bli min granne
<Spookan> EzKurdistanIm: Det hoppas jag inte.. :P
<K350> EzKurdistanIm: netrunner är en totalsabboterad kubuntu
<EzKurdistanIm> K350: instämmer. dock är inte kubuntu så mycket bättre.
<EzKurdistanIm> Spookan: :P han brukar dock besöka mina grannar rätt så ofta
<K350> EzKurdistanIm: Jo, Kubntu är så MYCKET bättre. Däremto finns det inte så mycket sämre..windoze möjligen
<Spookan> EzKurdistanIm: Mjo jag har förstått att han reser mycket.. ;)
<EzKurdistanIm> K350: :) testa magical mageia.
<K350> EzKurdistanIm: Den sägs vara av samma standard som senaste fungerande Mandriva
<EzKurdistanIm> Spookan: :) han är faktiskt väldigt populär i mina trakter. dock har jag aldrig riktigt brytt mig om din granne. ibland brukar jag dock säga hej. :P
<K350> EzKurdistanIm: Ska kika på Pardus
<EzKurdistanIm> K350: enligt vem?
<EzKurdistanIm> K350: :) ju pardus är ju stendött men jag förstår det är trots allt turkiska staten som förr låg bakom den.
<Spookan> EzKurdistanIm: ;)
<K350> EzKurdistanIm: Ngn *nix sida..minns inte vilken
<EzKurdistanIm> K350: det stämmer inte. mageia forkades från mandriva 2010 och sedan dess har man skiljt sina vägar.
<K350> EzKurdistanIm: Prdus är intressant dne bygger ju inte som så många andra system på något annat. Rätt mycke tär ju typ debian elle rredhat baserat. pardus är frå scratch
<EzKurdistanIm> K350: dock har man fortfarande hel del gemensamt som kommer från mandriva/mandrake och det är allt drake relaterad
<EzKurdistanIm> K350: ju jag känner till pardus och deras pakethanterare pisi samt "kaptan". :)
<EzKurdistanIm> dock skulle jag aldrig :) köra pardus
<Spookan> EzKurdistanIm: Äpplet vill ha dig! :P
<K350> EzKurdistanIm: precis. Tänkte kika in vad sjutton det är för ngt system
<EzKurdistanIm> K350: dock har pardus onekligen en hel del tekniska fin saker.
<EzKurdistanIm> det ska dom ha cred för
<EzKurdistanIm> mitt största problem är vilka dom är sponsrade av :) och sedan gillar jag inte en del av folket inom pardus som är turkar
<K350> EzKurdistanIm: Har du provat pardus?
<EzKurdistanIm> Spookan: :) you hope so.
<Spookan> EzKurdistanIm: Tux får ta en bit av äpplet. :P
<EzKurdistanIm> K350: nja jag kört däremot andra distar som har lånat en del funktioner från pardus. dock har jag personligen aldrig kört pardus. kanske som liveusb, men jag minns inte.
<EzKurdistanIm> Spookan: :) kanske blir nästa projekt, tux som äter äpplet :P.
<K350> EzKurdistanIm: ok. well ska testa så får man se då.....
<K350> Jag förväntar mig Ataturk på bootsplashen vet du lol
<EzKurdistanIm> K350: lycka till.
<Spookan> EzKurdistanIm: Eller att Tux omfamnar äpplet och känner sig som en stor familj. :P
<EzKurdistanIm> K350: nee tack "allah" för att dom ej tagit med den fulingens bild :).
<K350> EzKurdistanIm: Inget jag gör idag. Har ett programmeringsproblme jag måste lösa....
<einand> K350: vad för problem?
<EzKurdistanIm> K350: sorry är ingen programmerare så jag kan nog inte hjälpa dig på traven.
<EzKurdistanIm> Spookan: :) då får apple sluta stämma företag i stup i kvarten, dom börjar bli som windows.
<Spookan> EzKurdistanIm: De måste ju skydda sina "verk".. ;)
<K350> EzKurdistanIm: äh, det blri ovrkill. Han finns på väggarna i varenda vardagsrum, skola och konto rdär ändå
<EzKurdistanIm> K350: sant. många ställen så är folk tyvärr tvungna se hans fula tryne.
<EzKurdistanIm> Spookan: :) sköning du är. vem vet jag kanske köper en apple burk och installerar någon linux dist på.
<EzKurdistanIm> dock undrar jag hur bra linux distar lirar med äpplets saker
<K350> EzKurdistanIm: gällde det utseendet så föredrar jag Kemal före Özalam lol
<EzKurdistanIm> K350: :) öcalan ser åtminstone ut som en från mellanöstern och man vet åtminstone hans ursprung än kemal beys.
<Spookan> EzKurdistanIm: Vi får testa lite någon dag.. ;)
<EzKurdistanIm> Spookan: :) för jag kan ej förneka att hårdvaran ser stilren ut.
<EzKurdistanIm> Spookan: vem vet jag kanske gör mark och canonical glad, köper någon system76 (kanske fel siffror)?
<K350> EzKurdistanIm: Just det utseende tär viktigt. En äkta svensk är som bekant blond och blåögd som Åkesson % Co säger lol
<EzKurdistanIm> Spookan: https://www.system76.com/
<EzKurdistanIm> K350: :) nej du förstår nog inte min poäng. vet du ens vart atatirko är ifrån?
<EzKurdistanIm> tirk(o) kurdens sätt säga turk
<Spookan> EzKurdistanIm: Nice.. ;)
<K350> EzKurdistanIm: UPPLYS MIG DÅ vAD VAR DIN POÄNG?
<EzKurdistanIm> K350: bortsett från att han är ful som stryk, så kan man av hans utseende börja fundera på var karl egentligen kommer ifrån.
<EzKurdistanIm> det finns nu uppgifter som hävdar att han är från malatya
<EzKurdistanIm> dvs från kurdistan
<EzKurdistanIm> allah förbjude om det är sant
<EzKurdistanIm> tidigare så hävda man att han var turk som kom ifrån thessaloníki
<EzKurdistanIm> :) kurder i norra kurdistan får stå ut med atatirkos tryne, som turken inte ens själva vet vart han är ifrån.
<EzKurdistanIm> jävla sätt och vara landsfader på
<K350> EzKurdistanIm: dET ÄR JU FAKTISKT JÄVLIGT OINTRESSANT :-) jA, OM MAN NU SM åKESSON OCH cO INTE ANSER ATT URSPRUNG ÄR VIKTIGT :-)
<EzKurdistanIm> K350: för en turk och när det kommer till dennes landsfader är det otroligt viktigt
<EzKurdistanIm> du skulle bara se hur turkar gick bananas när uppgifterna om att han kanske var kurd dök upp
<einand> hade någon hittat ett sätt att ladda ner från svtplay ännu?
<EzKurdistanIm> einand: fungera inte gamla sättet?
<einand> tydligen inte på nya filmer
<einand> men löste det ändå
<EzKurdistanIm> nice att du löste det själv
<EzKurdistanIm> det gick snabbt :)
<EzKurdistanIm> einand: :) det tog dig 1 min. bra jobbat.
<einand> EzKurdistanIm: har ess
 * einand sklal aldrig mera vara borta mer än 2 timmar från facebook, fått 35 medelanden
<K350> EzKurdistanIm: Som nationalisten sm beskriver özalam som "man ser ju var han kommer ifrån och vilket usprung han har" lol
<EzKurdistanIm> K350: :) jepp jag är über nationalist.
<EzKurdistanIm> https://www.system76.com/laptops/model/panp9
<EzKurdistanIm> lite för dyr, men snygg verkar den vara.
<EzKurdistanIm> Spookan: :) du kanske ska önska dig system76 burk?
<einand> jag köpte Bad Piggies idag
<EzKurdistanIm> einand: hmm är det ytterligare någon burk du döpt?
<einand> EzKurdistanIm: nä, fortsättningen på Angry birds, fast med grisarna
<Spookan> EzKurdistanIm: Nä det är lugnt, jag klarar mig fint med min UNDERBARA Mac. :P
<einand> Spookan: skaffa bad piggies
<EzKurdistanIm> einand: jaha. du märker jag och spel dålig ekvation. jag spelar bara supertuxkart :P.
<EzKurdistanIm> Spookan: :P system76 sopar banan med din mac.
<Spookan> einand: Nä, pallar inte spel.. ;)
<Spookan> EzKurdistanIm: Sen vaknade du? :P
<EzKurdistanIm> Spookan: haha. :P
<EzKurdistanIm> ne nu ska man logga ut
<EzKurdistanIm> K350: lycka till med pardus-äventyret. när du tröttnat, du vet vad du bör testa :P.
<EzKurdistanIm> Spookan: ta hand om dig.
<EzKurdistanIm> einand: :) ha det skoj med spelet.
<EzKurdistanIm> för alla idlare: kram
<ispookan> Godnatt med er.
<realubot> Yo!
<David-A> va? vad hände? skulle *jag* dansa?
<einand> trodde det, därför jag stod i publiken
<ispookan> Jag med..
<David-A> jag var också publik, trodde jag
<ispookan> einand: Ska ut imorrn natt och fota lite på kyrkogården ;)
<ispookan> Se om kan få till nått shysst foto ;)
<einand> ispookan: oj, på nattten
<einand> lycka till
<ispookan> Mm kan ju vara kul att testa.. ;)
<Sterk> Hej! Jag behöver hjälp med mitt Ubuntu problem. Hur får jag dockan att automatisk dölja sig? Förlåt jag är ny med Ubuntu.
<Sterk> hmm. ingen gick på det eller så sover alla.
<David-A> Sterk: har du kollat systeminställningar>utseende>beteende "Dölj programstartaren automatiskt = på"?
<Sterk> David-A: :) tack. ville se om man förr eller senare skulle få svar.
<Sterk> :) bra att du hoppa in och svarade på frågan
<David-A> menar du att du visste svaret? när du ställde frågan? senare efter en stunds letande?
<Sterk> David-A: jag tror man gör sådant med myunity, vette tusan om det går göra från systeminställningar. jag ville testa kanalens :P förmåga att svara.
<Sterk> David-A: :) från början.
<David-A> vad är myunity?
<Sterk> David-A: :) du kör inte ubuntu va?
<Sterk> myunity är väl ett program/verktyg för kunna konfigurera diverse saker med unity-shell
<David-A> xubuntu, men startade ubuntu i en vm för att kolla inställningarna och svara på frågan
<Sterk> David-A: väldigt snällt av dig. svt :) spammaren.
 * Sterk är Kurdistan/Ezim/EzKurdistanIm :P. kärt barn har många nick.
<David-A> föga road av att pausa en video och boota en vm för att svara en onödig fråga
<Sterk> David-A: :) sorry. men snällt av dig.
 * David-A tror inte Sterk är EzKurdistan etc.
<David-A> han är mycket snällare
<Sterk> David-A: haha jaså? :P
<einand> hur vet iTunes hur fort jag läser?
<einand> när jag klickar på "Books" står det 408 items 14,2 houers, 4.79GB
<David-A> einand: står det olika för olika personer?
<einand> David-A: vad menar du?
<David-A> einand: om det står samma tid för samma textmängd för alla personer så vet den inte hur fort DU läser, men hur fort ALLA läser
<einand> tror dock inte det går att läsa 408 böcker på 14 timmar om dom inte är väldigt korta
<David-A> det blir 2 items per minut. kan en item vara en sida?
<David-A> eller en halv sida menar jag
<einand> nej, är 408 böcker
<David-A> itunes kanske har 1200 användera så om de hjälps åt kan de läsa böckerna på 14 timmar. nej det blir krystat
<einand> itunes har bara mig som användare, och hoppas verkligen inte den delar ut böcker jag betalat för gratis till andra
<David-A> läste lite om itunes för många år sen, och det varkade som de hade många användare
<David-A> men journalister...
<einand> alltså, programmet har det, men min installation har bara en
<einand> undra vad jag skall göra med mina 3 Magine invites
<David-A> du har väl inte betalt för dem, då är det bara att kasta bort
 * Sterk sleeping time.
 * Sterk kram kanalen och extra kram för David-A :).
<David-A> tack, nu är det dags för rostat bröd med kabanozz o senap
<realubot> Här har ni möjlighet att få en ny användare till gemenskapen på kroken: http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=208&t=56958
<realubot> Help him!
<David-A> frågan som realubot länkar till handlar om lubuntu och mac-tangentbord, så om nån har det ena eller det andra, titta om du kan bidra
<David-A> nu är det dags för en chokladruta och godnatt
#ubuntu-se 2012-09-28
<David-A> och en chokladruta till
<maxjezy> vaken?
<einand> ja
<maxjezy> einand, du är politiskt aktiv väl?
<maxjezy> jag (vi) ska starta ett parti som kommer bli bra till valet
<maxjezy> hamna i rikstagen
<maxjezy> är du intresserad?
<maxjezy> dagen
<maxjezy> http://www.val.se/det_svenska_valsystemet/partier/registrera_partibeteckning/index.html
<maxjezy> jag har ett vinnande recept.
<maxjezy> säg till PM om du är intresserad av en post högt upp i partiet.
<realubot> maxjezy: Ni har inte en chans.
<realubot> maxjezy: Vad är det för parti? Vad vill ni?
<maxjezy> realubot, hittills är det bara jag, men
<maxjezy> jag vill få makt 2014
<maxjezy> styra landet 2018
<maxjezy> varför ska man välja mitt parti
<maxjezy> gratis tandvård, sjukvård, fokus på skola och mindre byråkrati
<maxjezy> mindre övervakning
<maxjezy> alla ska även i sverige få äga mark
<maxjezy> kostnadsfritt
<maxjezy> ja, fördelarna kommer vara många tro mig
<maxjezy> 15% skatt
<maxjezy> superbra äldrevård
<johanbr> gratis allt till alla!
<einand> tydligen
<maxjezy> skatt/moms/kostnader
<maxjezy> de är som vikter, de går alltid att fördela olika men endå få jämnvikt
<maxjezy> nolla
<maxjezy> att spara är en modell, men att spara leder ofta till mer kostnader i framtiden
<maxjezy> om man spenderar, gör ett tryggt samhälle, som står emot motgångar
<maxjezy> då klarar man de lättare
<realubot> maxjezy: Hur ska du finansiera allt då med 15% skatt?
<realubot> maxjezy: Det låter som Moderaterna. Vi sänker skatten så växer Sverige så det knakar ... och när det inte gör det så lägger vi ner landet istället.
<maxjezy> realubot, arbetarskatt
<realubot> Vad då arbetarskatt?
<maxjezy> den skatt du som arbetare betalar in
<maxjezy> de finns olika skatter
<realubot> Ja?
<realubot> Jag vet det.
<maxjezy> företag betalar en viss skatt de med
<maxjezy> och konsumenter en
<maxjezy> dessa går att fördela på olika sätt
<realubot> Det kallas för plattskatt.
<realubot> Om du vill ha samma skatt för alla.
<realubot> maxjezy: Ge dig ut i Europa. Sverige är för litet för att dra igång sådana stora omläggningar. Gör som Hitler. Satsa på tyskland.
<einand> inte samma skatt, men därimot samma procentskatt
<realubot> Sverige har aldrig varit först med politiska förändringar.
<realubot> einand: Ja.
<realubot> Samma procentsats.
<einand> då är det inte plattskatt
<realubot> einand: Jo.
<realubot> "Platt skatt innebär att skatteuttaget är en viss procentsats av inkomsten och att denna inte varierar. Alternativen till platt skatt är progressiv skatt där procentsatsen ökar med ökande inkomst eller regressiv skatt där skattesatsen avtar för högre beskattningsbara inkomster."
<realubot> Plattskatt innebär samma procent skatt för alla.
<einand> ok
<realubot> I kr blir det så klart olika skatt.
<maxjezy> de flesta är fattiga i sverige
<einand> det är förstås inte sant
<maxjezy> fattiga i den mån att de inte är speciellt rika
<einand> flesta är rika i sverige
<realubot> maxjezy: Det är dom rika som tjänar på plattskatt.
<realubot> maxjezy: Dom förlorar ju på en progressiv skatt.
<realubot> Det beror väl på vad man menar med rik och fattig och vem man jämför med.
<realubot> Det finns många som är fattiga.
<maxjezy> människor är fattiga
<einand> absolut
<maxjezy> företag rika
<einand> självklart skall företag vara rika
<realubot> 4,4% hade t.ex. ek. bistånd någon gång 2011.
<realubot> Fattigare än så är det nog svårt att vara i Sverige om man inte är illegal invandrare eller något.
<einand> jag vill inte påstå att specielt många är fattiga, förutom dom som lyckats bo på gatan
<realubot> Nästan var femte ensamstående kvinna med barn fick ek. bistånd 2011.
<maxjezy> priserna pressas ju nedåt på såna tjänster som kan utföras maskinellt
<einand> idag pröjsar ju till och med socialen splitter nya lcd tvs bidragstagarna
<maxjezy> fler o fler blir fattigare
<maxjezy> ju fler robotar som kommer
<realubot> einand: Det tror jag inte på.
<maxjezy> detta måste lösas
<einand> realubot: TV ingår i levnadstandarden
<realubot> einand: Om man inte har TV får man max några hundringar till att köpa en TV.
<realubot> Om ens det.
<einand> samt samhälles informatin
<realubot> einand: Det är möjligt. En beg. TV från Blocket för 500 kr.
<einand> realubot: personen jag känner fick en Andersson tv från siba på 21" till ett värde av runt 2000kr
<einand> eller om det var 32"
<einand> iaf billigaste dom hade
<realubot> maxjezy: Fler och fler blir fattiga och fler och fler blir rikare. Det är det Moderaterna kallar för ökad inkomstspridning. Det kallades förr för klassklyftor.
<realubot> maxjezy: Dom som arbetar har fått betydligt mer köpkraft senaste åren.
<einand> Inbyggd digital-TV-mottagare med stöd för DVB-T
<einand> Med den inbyggda digital-TV-mottagaren DVB-T behöver du inte köpa till en extra digitalmottagare och du behöver inte heller använda dig av dubbla fjärrkontroller.
<einand> sådan där SKIT BORDE VARA OLAGLIGT
<realubot> einand: Det låter nästan som ett tjänstefel från soc.
<einand> realubot: nä, ingår i levandstandarden, och sammhälls information, tv är typ nästan viktigare än hyran
<realubot> einand: Mjo, men när det gäller t.ex. möbler så får man ju max. några tusenlappar allt som allt och sedan får man fynda på second hand. Det är liksom inte läge att åka till Ikea ens.
<realubot> einand: Och det förutsätter ju att man inte har möbler innan så klart.
<einand> realubot: min komun räknar allt på ikea
<realubot> Det låter generöst.
<einand> lägsta priset på ikea, får man
<realubot> Det blir många tusenlappar om man ska köpa ett helt hushåll på Ikea.
<einand> nja, ett helt hem på ikea får du väl för strax under 10k
<einand> om du bor i en etta
<einand> Riksnormen bestäms varje år av regeringen. De belopp som ingår i normen baserar sig på beräkningar från Konsumentverket och ska vara en vanlig konsumtionsnivå, dvs. varken minimum eller lyx. Beloppen är uppdelade på olika typer av hushåll och åldersgrupper.
<einand> realubot: så du får mer än om du hade levt på existenminium
<einand> allt som en låginkosttagare har råd med, skall man ha råd med på socialbidrag
<realubot> maxjezy: http://www.scb.se/Pages/TableAndChart____70534.aspx
<maxjezy> realubot, det där är effekter av politiken som bedrivits i landet
<maxjezy> en samhällsmodell kan se ut på flera olika vis
<einand> Enligt regeringen måste socialtjänsten göra en bedömning av vad som är rimligt i varje enskilt fall och jämföra med vad en låginkomsttagare har råd med.
<realubot> maxjezy: http://www.ekonomifakta.se/sv/Fakta/Ekonomi/Hushallens-ekonomi/Hushallens-inkomster/
<einand> vad betyder rekreation och
<einand> -och
<realubot> Många får det bättre. Det är därför Alliansen (nästan) vinner valen.
<einand> de flesta grupper har fått det bättre
<einand> dock, så har de som haft det kämpigt fått det jobbigare
<maxjezy> ja, och det kommer resultera i ett dåligt land
<realubot> Efter 100 år av demokrati så fattade Moderaterna att man måste ha en politik som tilltalar majoriteten för att få styra. När dom fattat det så skapade dom en poltik som gynnar majoriteten och missgynnar en minoritet istället för den gamla politiken som gynnade en minoritet och missgynnad majoriteten.
<einand> Med rekreation menas t.ex. reskostnader eller stughyra.
<realubot> Reinfeldt is a genius. ;)
<einand> jag fattar inte det där
<realubot> maxjezy: Det kommer resultera i större skillnader mellan människor beroende på förutsättningar och insats i livet.
<einand> kan folk på socialbidrag få semestern betald?
<realubot> maxjezy: Det är det Moderaterna alltid har strävat efter och nu har dom fått med sig många vanliga människor.
<realubot> einand: Nej.
<maxjezy> realubot, det moderaterna gjort bra kommer mitt partiprogram stjäla
<einand> realubot:
<einand> Hemutrustning
<einand> Socialnämnden bör ge ekonomiskt bistånd till den hemutrustning som behövs för att ett hem skall kunna fungera.
<maxjezy> samma sak med sossarna och andra partier
<einand> Den hemutrustning som avses skall kunna tillgodose behov som t.ex. matlagning, umgänge, sömn, förvaring, rengöring, rekreation och information via radio eller TV.
<realubot> einand: Inte en chans. Men däremot så tror jag att man kan söka om lite extra pengar för rekreation om man har gått på socbidrag länge.
<realubot> einand: Ja, ja, men bidrag till hemutrustning innebär ju inte 2 000 kr till en ny TV utan typ 500 kr till en beg. TV på Blocket.
<einand> Socialnämnden bör, om det krävs för att den enskilde skall kunna bibehålla en skälig levnadsnivå, ge ekonomiskt bistånd till
<einand> inköp av hemutrustning som behöver bytas ut,
<einand> underhåll av hemutrustning,
<einand> reparation av hemutrustning
<realubot> einand: Men det är ju en bedömningsfråga och kommunerna gör säkert olika bedömningar.
<maxjezy> jag uppfattar kommunernas ansvarstagande som väldigt individuellt
<realubot> maxjezy: Vi har stigit på fel tåg. Vi tog white trash-tåget. Vi skulle ha tagit medelklasståget.
<maxjezy> en sochandläggare kan vara lätt, andra svår.
<realubot> Ja, framförallt så har kommunerna stora tolkningsmöjligheter. Soc-lagen är flummigt skriven.
<maxjezy> även polismyndigheterna är olika
<maxjezy> vad de prioriterar
<einand> maxjezy: polisen ger jag inte ett skit för, både polise och åklagare borde skjutas på fläcken när man ser dom
<realubot> För att folk inte ska trilla mellan stolarna så har soc. stora rättigheter att tolka lagen. Men folk trillar säkert mellan stolarna just därför ocksp i.o.f.s.
<realubot> einand: Lugna dig nu. :)
<realubot> einand: Så du inte åker dit för olaga hot. :)
<maxjezy> haha :)
<einand> realubot: kan inte åka dit för hot mot en yrkeskår
<realubot> einand: Nä, jag vet. Skojar bara med dig.
<einand> svensk åklagare är så otroligt inkompitenta så man blir allvarligt rädd
<maxjezy> hela rättssamhället är ett byråkratiskt fjasko
<realubot> Den största anledningen till att folk trilar igenom soc skyddsnät är nog att soc. har ganska låg kompetens.
<maxjezy> säkra ekonomin, inte folket.
<einand> maxjezy: jag har inspelning på när min granne erkänner när han körde över mig, jag har sms och facebook konversationer när han hotar att döda mig, samt blivit nerslagen och överkörd
<realubot> Och för stor arbetsbörda/sekreterare kanske.
<realubot> *trillar
<einand> maxjezy: ändå så har det lagts ner 3 gånger nu pga "Kan inte leda till vidare misstanke"
<maxjezy> einand, jag vet.
<maxjezy> detta ska jag ändra på
<einand> Fria skottpengar på åklagare <3
<maxjezy> ett scoresystem
<realubot> einand: Jag har inte heller något förtroende för polisen. Jag blev helt oprovocerat misshandlad i närområdet av en påtänd person en gång. Jag lyckades fly från angriparen och tog mig till akutmottagningen på Sahlgrenska trots kraftig hjärnskakning. Vårdpersonalen ringde polisen och berättade att en knarkpåverkad person hade misshandlat en person svårt helt oprovocerat på platsen för misshandeln. Polis
<einand> nu klipptes texten
<realubot> einand: Nä rjag skrev ut från sjukhuset en dag senare så ringde jag till polisen för att göra en polisanmälan. Polisen lovade ringa tillbaka. Jag hörde inte ett skit från polisen på flera dagar så jag ringde tillbaka för att göra en anmälan. Jag frågade varför polisen inte gjort en utryckning och frågade om jag måste vara beväpnad när jag går ut i fortsättningen. Då hotade polisen med att anmäla
<einand> nu klipptes texten, igen
<einand>  polisen och berättade att en knarkpåverkad person hade misshandlat en person svårt helt oprovocerat på
<einand>                      platsen för misshandeln. Polis
<einand>  varför polisen inte gjort en utryckning och frågade om jag måste vara beväpnad när jag går ut i fortsättningen. Då hotade polisen
<realubot> einand: Hur som helst. Det slutade med att polisen lovade att jag skulle få komma och titta på bilder på kända våldsverkare. Det gick några veckor sedan fick jag hem ett brev om att utredningen var nedlagd. Några bilder blev jag aldrig kallad för att titta på.
<einand>                      med att anmäla
<realubot> einand: Okej. Jag kllistrar in allt i pastebin istället.
<maxjezy> vila. bbl!
<realubot> einand: Så då: http://pastebin.com/kvcUBiuz
<einand> realubot: överklagade du, du kan göra det upp till 3 gånger
<realubot> einand: Nej, det gjorde jag inte. Jag orkade inte. Det hade inte medfört någonting ändå eftersom polisen slarvade bort tillfället att lösa brottet när dom inte gjorde en utredning.
<realubot> einand: Även om jag hade kallats på fotokronfrontation så hade det aldrig gått att i efterhand bevisa att personen var skyldig.
<realubot> einand: Det värsta i sammanhanget är att personen var verkligen rejält påtänd och extremt aggressiv. Vem vet hur många fler personer som han hade kunnat misshandla eller döda den kvällen?
<realubot> *när dom inte gjorde en UTRYCKNING.
<einand> realubot: hållar med, helt sjukt
<einand> realubot: du gjorde misstaget att åka till sjukan
<einand> du skulle vart kvar och sagt att killen står där och försöker döda dig
<einand> då är dom skyldiga att ryka ut
<einand> inte för att det skall vara ditt misstag då
<realubot> einand: Det var ganska sent på kvällen och det var få personer som var ute den kvällen. Polisen hade kunnat åka dit och vara där max. 30 minuter efter händelsen. Dom hade mycket väl kunnat hitta gärningsmannen i anslutning till platsen där brottet ägde rum. Problemet är ju att polisen inte gjorde det och en vecka senare är det ju inte så stor idé att rycka ut på ett larm.
<realubot> Det spelar ingen roll om texten klipptes där.
<einand> tror inte den gjorde det
<realubot> Svårt att stå kvar med kraftig hjärnskakning och en påtänd galning efter sig.
<realubot> einand: En kompis blev nersparkad bakifrån utanför Valand för flera år sedan. Han flydde från gärningsmannen, gömde sig i typ en trappuppgång några hundra meter bort, ringde polisen med blodet droppandes från munnen och larmade. Polisen rykte inte ut.
<realubot> *ryckte
<einand> realubot: abulans då?
<realubot> einand: Det är bara att inse att det är så här det fungerar i samhället. En bra karl reder sig själv, typ.
<realubot> einand: Jag trodde aldrig att din granne skulle åka dit eftersom jag inte trodde att polisen skulle ta ärendet på allvar.
<realubot> einand: Vad?
<realubot> einand: Han fick ingen ambulans. Jag vet inte om han blev erbjuden det heller.
<realubot> Tror inte det i.a.f. Det var många år sedan och jag var inte med så jag har inte järnkoll på detaljerna.
<realubot> Vad är master och branch i LibreOffice development?
<HeMan> Morrn!
<realubot> Ryck upp er.
<deekeff> ryck upp DIG
<realubot> deekeff: Jag är uppryckt.
<deekeff> har du ryckt upp ?
<deekeff> tupp?
<realubot> deekeff: Är du keff deekeff?
<deekeff> deekeft
<ispookan> Hej på er!
<ispookan> realubot: Läget?
<realubot> ispookan: Trött. Själv då?
<ispookan> realubot: Seg efter maten.. Men jobba snart igen.. ;)
<realubot> ispookan: Vad jobbar du med ispookan?
<ispookan> realubot: Dator butik..
<Markk> Är du en dator?
<Markk> I en butik?
<Markk> Jag förstår verkligen inte hur så äckligt mycket med människor särskriver hela j-a tiden.
<ispookan> Markk: Ah är vi i rättstavnings kanal?
<Markk> Nu särskrev du, igen.
<Markk> Nej, men man kan väl skriva normalt för det?
<Markk> Eller korrekt.
<ispookan> Jag skriver som jag vill.. Tror inte att realubot börjar lipa för lite stavfel..
<Markk> Det gör inte jag heller.
<Markk> Men jag undrade överlag varför alla särskriver så otroligt mycket.
<HakanS> Markk och ispookan: Diskutera detta privat. Jag tror inte andra är intresserade av detta.
<ispookan> HakanS: Lugnt för min del. Jag bara svarade på påhoppet..
<realubot> ispookan: Okej. Får du rabatt på datorer då eller?
<Markk> HakanS: Jag diskuterar inte med ispookan.
<ispookan> realubot: Jepp, men inte så mycket..
<Markk> Jag undrade som sagt överlag varför såpass många särskriver, många säger att de har dyslexi, men jag tvekar på att alla som har dyslexi flockas till IRC.
<HakanS> Markk: Det finns bättre ställen att diskutera detta på.
<Markk> Absolut.
<Markk> T.ex. #ubuntu-se-offtopic.
<Markk> Men den finns ju inte längre.
<Markk> Och vi fick ju diskutera offtopicsaker här i stället.
<Markk> Men jag är klar nu.
<deekeff> Markk: hurmårdu eg entl igen
<deekeff> :D
<Markk> :P
<deekeff> hörde att ubuntu skulle byta namn till amazonOS
<Vash> får inte ubuntu 12.04 att funka med nya datorn, kör nu mera Asus Maximus GeneV Z77 med Intel i5 2500k och 2st Geforce GTX570.
<Vash> någon som vet vad det hela beror på eller någon som kan ge något tips?
<deekeff> vad är det som inte funkar?
<Vash> funkar inte överhuvudtaget att installera, eller ens köra.
<deekeff> märkligt
<Vash> oja tycker det också.
<deekeff> kör du från usb sticka?
<Vash> testat från usb, och skiva.
<deekeff> ok
<Vash> funkade jätte bra med ubuntu 12.04 på intel p55 och p67 platformen.
<Vash> men inte på z77
<deekeff> jag har likadan cpu.
<Vash> en del säger att det beror på nya chipset från Intel (Z77 i mitt fall) och andra att GTX570 korten inte funkar med ubuntu..
<deekeff> där ser man.
<deekeff> jag tror mer på att det är grafikkortet. intel är ju annars rätt öppna mot linux
<Vash> hmm får ta och testa med inbyggda grafik chipsetet
<ben72> är det inte i /etc/php5/cli/php.ini man sätter minnesgräns för php för shell?
<HeMan> ben72: det finns flera sätt att köra php och i cli-biblioteket är konfigurationsfilerna för att köra php direkt på kommandoraden
<ben72> HeMan, hm jag får PHP Fatal error:  Allowed memory size of 33554432 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 7680 bytes)
<ben72> även om det står -1 i cli php.ini..
<HeMan> ben72: men är det när webservern kör php?
<ben72> nej, kör php fil.php
<HeMan> hmm, ok
<ben72> ändå visar den memory_limit -1 när jag kör phpinfo()
<ben72> måste bero på mitt skript då antar jag
<ben72> det kanske själv ändrar gränsen
<ben72> få en gratis e-bok här: http://www.packtpub.com/1000th-book-offer
<Buse> Goddag mina vänner, har ett problem med att installera mitt nya trådlösa nätverkskort. "Netgear N300 mini USB"
<Buse> Någon som vet hur man får ett Netgear N300 mini usb att funka på datorn?
<Buse> Någon som vet hur man får ett Netgear N300 mini usb att funka på datorn?
<johanbr> hmm... överföring över http: 24 Mbytes/sek  samba: 11 Mbytes/sek
<johanbr> Buse: vad är det för något? wifi-kort?
<Buse> Netgear N300 mini usb
<johanbr> ja... vad är det?
<Buse> det är ett usb wifi kort
<johanbr> och vilken ubuntuversion kör du?
<Buse> johanbr: 12:04
<Buse> johanbr: den intressanta biten är den att den är "från kopplad" men att jag kan se två stycken nätverk
<David-A> nyss på tv "Utopier i Science Fiction och Datavetenskap" Kunskapskanalen 18:30-19:00. repris. ingår i serien "UR Samtiden - Lundaforskare". finns på http://urplay.se/169988 till 30 jun 2017 (om världen finns kvar då).
<David-A> På urplay finns många andra bra program under UR Samtiden. se t.ex "Luft tar också plats" och "Gatukonst".
<Spookan> einand: Är det värt 600 spänn det där Aperture?
<swecarp> är detta dödens väntrum ???
<HakanS> Nej.
<swecarp> aaaa någon som lever här
<Spookan> Ja, jag har puls. ;)
<swecarp> Spookan:  bra jag kan inte hlr  via irs
<Spookan> swecarp: Va?
<swecarp> hjärt lung räddning
<Spookan> swecarp: Ah ok..
<einand> xintron: ja, är värt 600 spänn dför det
<HeMan> är det idag man ska dra på 12.10 betan på laptopen kanske?
<joru> HeMan: 4 min att besluta dig p
<joru> å :)
<HeMan> joru: då blir det tidigast i morgon!
<joru> aldrig för sent att uppgradera
<joru> oavsett tid
<joru> så imorgon funkar nog lika bra
<joru> uppgraderade själv i natten som var
<David-A> x_link? eller alla på en gång?
<joru> David-A: ?
 * David-A snurrar på stolen
 * David-A snurrar ett varv till
<joru> :)
<segoflic> neru
<David-A> i aktuellt o rapport inslag om en regimkritiker i kina. han har dator med windows och en webbkamera på toppen av skärmen. men ingen påse på kameran!
<David-A> alla som har en kamera utan påse på räcker upp en hand
<David-A> har verkligen alla påse? det är ju jättebra
<andol> HeMan: Min laptop har kört 12.10 sedan första betan utan problem.
<andol> HeMan: Å andra sidan är säkert min laptop bättre än din :p
<David-A> aktuellt kl 21:38 om ett webbhotell i frankrike. 38m19s in i sändningen, i datacentret, en ubuntu-skärm
<realubot> "Att privat korrespondens på myndighetens dator är allmän handling vet varje undersköterska och socialassistent, varje student på journalistutbildningen. Att arbets­givarens server är arbetsgivarens egendom vet varje anställd i privat eller ­allmän tjänst."
<realubot> Tänk på det.
#ubuntu-se 2012-09-29
<K350> Använder någon här vit bakgrund i terminalen?
<realubot> K350: Jag svarar för alla: nej.
<realubot> K350: Vi arbetar inte så.
<realubot> K350: ;)
<realubot> K350: Jag har testat det men tyckte att det blev för skarpt ljus.
<realubot> med vit bakgrund.
<K350> c
<K350> realubot: Ah! Jag håller på med färgsättning av ett script och blev lite orolig när jag såg att xterm hade vit bakgrund som standard.  Lägger nog upp det på sourceforge när jag är klar :-)
<phnom> Använd de som finns definierade i temat för terminalen, så vet du att det blir rätt.
<lisa__> jah har glömt mitt lösenord i ubuntu 12.04  men får aldrig se "recovery menu" fast jag följer den här guiden -> http://naveenubuntu.blogspot.se/2012/05/recover-login-password-of-ubuntu-1204.html
<_Trullo> bytte till vit bakgrund nu
<realubot> lisa__: Kommer du in i Grub-menyn?
<realubot> lisa__: Tryck Shift annars för att få upp Grub-menyn. Detta brukar man få göra om man inte har Windows installerat vid sidan av Ubuntu.
<lisa__> ja
<realubot> lisa__: Eller vad menar du med "recovery menu"? Är det menyn där du dumpar till shell prompt eller menyn där du väljer att starta i återställningsläget?
<lisa__> ja kommer antingen skriv in rootlösen eller ctr+d
<lisa__> root lösen vet jag ej
<lisa__> vprecis den nmenyn menar jag
<realubot> lisa__: Har du satt ett lösenord på rott-kontot?
<realubot> *root
<lisa__> dvs "Recovery Menu"
<realubot> lisa__: Ja, ja, det står ju recovery menu. JSorry.
<lisa__> får 2 st alt dvs skriv in rootlösen eller forsätt med ctrl+d
<realubot> lisa__: Vad händer om du tar fortsätt med Ctrl+D då?
<lisa__> då kommer jag att få skriva in användarnamn och lösen vet ej lösen , det har jag glömt
<realubot> lisa__: Jag tror det här är lösningen på ditt problem: http://askubuntu.com/questions/121698/how-do-i-reset-a-lost-password-using-recovery-mode-requires-me-to-type-the-pass
<lisa__> det tror jag också thx !! ska testa med en gång
<realubot> "Since you cannot access recovery mode, you'll have to change the password by accessing your installed Ubuntu system from a live CD/DVD or live USB system."
<realubot> Läs efter det.
<lisa__> precis tänker använda livecd
<realubot> lisa__: Och framförallt under rubriken: "If You Cannot Use The Installed Ubuntu System At All"
<lisa__> realubot ! ditt tips funkande klockrent nu kan jag logga med nytt lösen  i ubuntu 12.04  thx för toppsuppensupport !
<Buse> Någon som kan vara på varför mitt D-Link DWA-131 Nano USB adapter inte syns under nätverk?
<Buse> Men här var det livat
<Buse> Någon som kan vara på varför mitt D-Link DWA-131 Nano USB adapter inte syns under nätverk?
<Buse> Någon som vet hur man aktiverar USB portarna på Laptopen om dom inte längre funkar? Ubuntu 12.04
<coffe> någon här som lekt med yubikey ?
<maxjezy> jag har plockat ut allt innehåll ur en netbook och använder "moderkortet" till en extern skärm
<maxjezy> men den ger ingen output till skärmen
<maxjezy> måste jag ha skärmen ikopplad (laptopskärm)
<DrGrov> Gokväll. Vet ej ifall man borde ens fråga denna fråga men det gäller streaming.
<DrGrov> Någon som vet ifall StreamTorrent finns för Ubuntu?
<realubot> DrGrov: Wine? http://forum.wiziwig.eu/threads/27371-Guide-Installing-Stream-Torrent-in-Linux
<DrGrov> realubot: Ah okej, det kräver Wine. Tack :)
<realubot> DrGrov: http://p2ptube.sourceforge.net/#btcat
<realubot> DrGrov: Dock verkar det lite si och så med det i Wine. Läs mer här:
<realubot> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1289090
<DrGrov> realubot: Okej, tack. Dom länkarna är guld värda just nu. Enbart 20 minuter kvar till årets match i Serie A. Juventus - Roma.
<DrGrov> realubot: Tack för hjälpen att hitta info. Nu dock skall jag kila iväg och kika match.
<DrGrov> Får nöja mig med något annat alternativ tills SopCasts serverna blir fixade.
<darthdeus> hey guys, could anyone help me a bit? :) I'm trying to figure out what might be an appropriate salary for a senior developer ... because i plan on moving to gothenburg
<David-A> darthdeus: trade unions have public statistics of salaries in different proffesions. when i looked at it many years ago i thought they were slightly low, but shuld be a solid starting point
<David-A> darthdeus: do you read swedish? need help with finding sites or translation?
<darthdeus> David-A: i don't know a word of swedish :)
<David-A> darthdeus: in one minute it is midnight here. let's see what happens in this channel then.
<David-A> nothing happend, i am disappointed
<David-A> darthdeus: e.g. site www.lonestatistik.se "Lönestatistik för olika yrken och län" = "Salary statistics for different proffessions and countys". side run by "Hjelm media group", i dont know their agenda. Gothenburg is in "Västra Götaland" county.
<David-A> darthdeus: e.g. trade union for office workers http://www.unionen.se/rad-och-stod/om-lon/rekommenderad-lon "Rekommenderade löner" = "Recommended salaries". select a profession.
<David-A> darthdeus: e.g. technical newspaper for technical workers http://www.nyteknik.se/jobb/statistik/ "Lönestatistik" = "Salary statistics". a web app where you select profession, position, region and age and it present salary statistics for that.
<darthdeus> David-A: great, thanks :)
<David-A> darthdeus: if google translate produce confusing results (that happens :) please ask?
<darthdeus> hm weird, the unionen.se says about 40k, and nyteknik.se says 25k for the same things, but i guess the age selection makes a difference
<andol> 25k sounds more like an entrance salary for a junior developer.
<darthdeus> cool
<darthdeus> i guess i should mention that i have absolutely no clue and my "requirement" is just based in rough estimation? :p
<darthdeus> or should i just blindly negotiate?
<David-A> darthdeus: what do you do? just not knowlede in programming languages and tools, but also know methods, patterns, protocols? produce high quality code?
<darthdeus> David-A: well i have about 4 years experience with ruby, some node.js, front end, tdd, basics of functional programming, i've been a team lead for the past year, little experience with scrum and also some experience with hiring developers
<darthdeus> that's in a nutshell
<David-A> darthdeus: have good references? aim at something close to 40k and work up from there when you are in.
<darthdeus> David-A: thanks, that's exactly the kind of advice i needed :)
<David-A> darthdeus: be aware that i am gessing wildly. i know no more than the statistics sites.
<joh_> Tjennare! Helt ny med detta, och håller på att tanka "rekomenderad skrivbordsversion
<joh_> Vad innebär det?
<David-A> joh_: från vilken sajt? "ubuntu desktop" är lättare att installera än "ubuntu server" om det är det du menar.
<joh_> Vad gör det då? Startar du det som ett program samtidigt som win7 eller väljer man vid boot?
<joh_> Körde ubuntu innan, och blev lite sugen på att prova det igen ist för att köpa ny dator. Tänkte att det kanske kan hjälpa datorn att hålla uppe lite flås :/
<David-A> joh_: varifrån laddar du ner? det finns olika sätt att installera (på hårddisk, dual boot med win eller ensamt, inne i win med wubi, eller inte installera alls och köra live från cd eller usbminne)
<joh_> tankar från "ubuntu.se" och deras nedladdnings sida. Vad föreslår du att jag skall köra när jag är helt n00b inom detta område?
<joh_> Verkar som att jag fått win+wubi
<David-A> joh_: om du installerar som dual boot väljer du vid boot. om du installerar wubi väljer du också vid boot.
<joh_> Vad blir skillnaden? Hur gör man för att snabbast lära sig? Antar att det blir massa googlande i början för att förstå va?
<David-A> joh_: det vanliga är att man kör live cd eller live usb först för att se att det funkar med hårdvaran.
<joh_> GÃ¥r det med den filen jag tankat? En .iso fil
<David-A> joh_: jag tror att wubi finns på samma skiva som den man använder för att installera som vanligt.
<David-A> joh_: med .iso filen kan du köra live cd/live usb eller installera på hårddisk dual boot med win eller bara ubuntu, och kanske t.o.m installera wubi, så alla möjligheter är öppna
<joh_> Är det skillnad på wubi och ubuntu? Vad är vad?
<David-A> joh_: du kan t.o.m köra iso-filen i en virtuell maskin och köra den som live-cd där.
<joh_> jepp nu såg jag det!
<joh_> Jag provar mig fram så får vi se om det är en keeper
<David-A> joh_: wubi är ett speciellt sätt att installera ubuntu "inne i" windows. vid boot blir det som dual boot att man väljer, men ubuntu ligger i en stor fil i windows i stället för i en egen partition på hårddisken.
<David-A> joh_: om du inte laddat ner från ubuntu.com utan ubuntu.se, kan du kolla att checksumman stämmer, så att det är en äkta ubuntu .iso?
<maxjezy> windows 8 funkar mycket bättre med touchscreen än ubuntu
<realubot> Vad är det för version som ubuntu.se delar ut som "rekommenderad skrivbordsversion"?
<David-A> realubot: joh har quittat och ubuntu.se har "server error" så vi kan inte veta exakt. tidigare har ubuntu.se länkat nedladdning av både vanliga ubuntu och en ubuntu.se "remix".
#ubuntu-se 2012-09-30
<felipe_Brz> could anyone answer me a swedish language-related word? sorry but this is the only place in freenode I found to be a channels where I was certain to find people who speak swedish.
<felipe_Brz> *a question regarding a swedish language word
<johanbr> felipe_Brz: sure, ask away
<felipe_Brz> i would like to know the meaning of the word "ljuta"
<johanbr> it means to get or obtain
<johanbr> but it's an old-fashioned word and very uncommon
<felipe_Brz> hmmm
<felipe_Brz> but it's definitely not pejorative or a swear word of any kind? it's a "safe" word, in other words?
<johanbr> definitely not pejorative
<johanbr> but most people would probably not know it
<felipe_Brz> ok thank you very much Johan
<johanbr> you're very welcome
<realubot> Skärp er.
<UkuleleSolen> God dag i stugan!
<Sterk> UkuleleSolen: hej på dig
<Sterk> !op
<ubot2> Factoid 'op' not found
<UkuleleSolen> Nån som har koll på Plex mediaserver här?
<swecarp> Sterk:  kena
<Sterk> swecarp: kena
<swecarp> Sterk:  några nya distar på g eller
<Sterk> swecarp: jepp egen mageia remix
<Sterk> :)
<swecarp> Sterk:  nicee
<swecarp> :))
<Sterk> :P
<UkuleleSolen> Överallt tycker jag mig läsa att Plex ska vara så enkelt att använda. Själv lyckas jag inte få Plex att scanna igenom mina hårddiskar en gång
<coobra> :o
<swecarp> Sterk:  är det du som ska göra den
<Sterk> swecarp: nee det är vår iso-utvecklare. jag ska dock skriva ihop en önskelista :P.
<swecarp> trevligt då får man ju en kanon bra remix som inte är buggig som många av dom andra
<Sterk> :) jepp. hoppas på det.
<UkuleleSolen> Ingen?
<Sterk> UkuleleSolen: sorry jag har för dålig kunskap om pixel.
<Sterk> har det något med bild-redigering?
<UkuleleSolen> Nä, Plex :) En slags mediasserver
<Sterk> :) du skrev plex, ja, då har jag ännu mindre koll.
 * Sterk ska röra på sig. ha det bra alla glada i kanalen.
<UkuleleSolen> Ja ja, tänkte nån här inne kanske körde det programmet. Som sagt, tycker mig läsa överallt att det ska funka så smidigt.  Själv får jag det inte att funka alls
<ispookan> einand: Vaken?
<coffe> andol,  ping
<larsemil> barre coffe: jag har ett lustigt(inte så jätte) problem. jag och ogg har dykt på logiska volymer som blivit osynliga. den här datorn t.ex: http://i.imgur.com/hXBVi.png
<larsemil> Barre: coffe : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1251940/ <-- men kör man en lvscan så syns den inte
<larsemil> Barre: coffe jag vågar INTE starta om iscsiburken
<larsemil> oGG: är det något mer som vi dykt på om det här?
<andol> coffe: Jupp?
<larsemil> andol: trivs du i staterna?
<andol> larsemil: Jupp
<coobra_> staterna ?
<andol> coobra_: Den förenta sorten
<coobra_> andol:  är du terrorist ?
<andol> Nix
<coobra_> vad gör du då där
<larsemil> som det ser ut på bilderna, njuter av sol och hav.
<andol> coobra: Vidgar mina vyer, och spenderar lite tid i vårt San Mateo-kontor.
<coobra> :p
<andol> larsemil: Japp, ser ut att bli en fin solig dag idag med :P
 * andol springer även på en massa teknik-events...
<andol> (Lite annan densitet här runtomking Silikondalen, San Francisco, etc)
<larsemil> oh. mer silikon också kan jag tänka. hah.
<andol> larsemil: Vad händer hemma på den gamla kontinten då?
<larsemil> frost.
<larsemil> jag har målat ett sovrum
<larsemil> och företaget fortsätter gå bra
<larsemil> :)
<larsemil> snart köper vi upp er!
<andol> larsemil: Hejja!
<larsemil> :)
<larsemil> men det är väldigt roligt nu när ogg också jobbar heltid.
<andol> larsemil: Antar att ogg åsyftar en person, och inte filformatet? :)
<coffe> andol,  2½v nu utan minsta problem med openvpn betan ..
<coffe> larsemil,  har iscsi maskinen haft problem med nätverket ?
<andol> coffe: Nice, hur mycket IPv6 använder du? På utsidan och/eller insidan av tunneln?
<coffe> andol,  hela kontorets ipv6 går via den
<larsemil> coffe: inte vad jag vet. graferna visar upptid
<andol> coffe: Friskt vågat :)
<andol> larsemil: PÃ¥ tal om IPv6...
<larsemil> coffe: fast här är bäst för här ser oGG också svaren
<larsemil> :)
<coffe> larsemil,  kan du ansluta till din algring med någon annan maskin å se dom
<coffe> andol,  ipv6 är på test än så länge.. så skulle de bråka så är det lungt
<larsemil> coffe: oavsett om jag gör pvscan från lagringsburken eller proxmoxburken så är de två noderna borta.
<coffe> larsemil,  råkat få colition av vmid ? så du tagit bort en maskin å den tagit bort någon annans lagring samtidigt ?
<larsemil> coffe: maskinen kör fortfarande
<coffe> larsemil,  ja
<coffe> de går att ta bort lagringen .. men så länge maskinen finns kvar .. så rullar den ..
<coffe> men jag har råkat ut för att folk har gjort 2 vms med samma id.. å tar man bort den ena .. försvinner den andras drive med
<coffe> du ser de inte på en vgscan då ?
<larsemil> nix
<larsemil> ska dubbelkolla med chefen
<coffe> du sa pv nyss
<larsemil> vgscan visar ju bara volymgruppen, och den syns
<coffe> andol,  min övervakning visar inga störningar
<coffe> lvscan då ?
<andol> coffe: gött mos
<larsemil> coffe: nix
<coffe> andol,  har inte hunnit denna helgen .. men hade tänkt sätta upp för testa ren ipv6 .. men som jag fattaade det.. så behöver den fortfarande iv4
<andol> coffe: Hur menar du?
<coffe> andol,  att den klarar inte ipv6host - ipv6 host..
<coffe> andol,  återkommer med mer info när jag testat mer..  denna helgen gick åt att försöka få yubikey att fungera
<andol> coffe: Yubikeyn är bra skit :) Tänkt köra med egna valideringsservrar eller nyttja Yubicos?
<coffe> andol,  egna, och det är där jag har gått på pumpen ..  får den aldrig att validera min nyckel.
<coffe> bbl
<coffe> larsemil,  ta en backup på den maskinen om den fortfarande körs.. ssh in och scp
<larsemil> mm har redan gjort
<larsemil> hej hopp hej då.
<coffe> larsemil,  hur går det för dig ?
<einand> KungFredda: för lite vad då?
<phnom> Pylons
<HeMan> andol: har du sett Yubikey Neo?
<coffe> andol,  pillat något med det ?
<einand> äta?
<andol> HeMan: Yepp, har ett exemplar utav beta-upplagan.
<andol> HeMan: Funkar förvisso fint att använda tillsammans med demo-appen, men i övrigt verkar det hitintills vara få befintliga Appar som vill prata NFC med den.
<HeMan> andol: ah, synd
<HeMan> andol: hade tänkt beställa en när jag får mig NFC-telefon
<coobra> ;D
<andol> HeMan: Tja, demo-appen låter dig iofs kopiera OTP:n till clippboarden, så indirekt går det ju alltid att Neon använda den vägen.
<andol> HeMan: Sen kan du ändå ev. vilja vänta till den riktiga upplagan utav Neon kommer utav. Beta-upplagan är t
<andol> ...rätt plastig och kantig i jämförelse med en vanlig yubikey.
<Peyam> tjena ubuntu nördar
<Peyam> när ska ubuntu sluta suga asså
<maxjezy> http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mb6iw1DOLX1r5511to1_1280.jpg
<maxjezy> någon som är intresserad av att köpa?
<maxjezy> bara koppla i skärm och adapter och köra!
<maxjezy> perfekt som server då den drar lite ström och har bra hårddisk
<Peyam> thinkpad datorere e perfekt
<morpa> De här linuxspelen rekommenderas starkt http://www.humblebundle.com/ .  nyss köpt
 * fromhet Hej hörni! Jag sitter och lurar med telnet, när jag egentligen borde lägga mig. Vad jag har läst kan man inte sällan koppla upp sig till en webbserver och därifrån göra HTTP-requests, och få tillbaka det som finns under requesten. 
<fromhet> Jag slår 'telnet google.com 80', fast har försökt med många andra servrar också. Det här får jag tillbaka:
<fromhet> 'Trying 173.194.32.2...
<fromhet> Connected to google.com (173.194.32.2).
<fromhet> Escape character is '^]'.
<fromhet> '
<fromhet> Och när jag skriver "GET /index.html HTTP/1.1", som ju ska vara en ordentlig http-request så tar det en stund, och sessionen stängs ned. Är jag som bara läst dumheter, eller gör jag någonting fel?
<fromhet> Efter ~10 sek får jag "Connection closed by foreign host." tillbaka.
<johanbr> fromhet: kan tänka mig att många servers inte svarar om inte skickar en fullständig request med headers (user-agent osv)
<fromhet> johanbr: Ja, det vore nog klokt av dem. Fungerar det i övrigt?
<johanbr> fromhet: borde funka annars, ja
<K350> hur fångar jag filnamnet skapat av mktemp?
<fromhet> johanbr: åh, nu fick jag allt att klaffa. Google accepterade det inte, inte heller min egen webhost eller många andra. Men berkeley.edu gick med på mina upptåg :)
<johanbr> ok :)
<K350> jag gjorde dumheten att låta ett scritp skapa en tmp fil med mktemp men nu kan ett annat script inte fånga tempfilen eftersom jag inte vet vad den heter. Någon?
<K350> alltså foo=$(mktemp /tmp/kul.XXXXXXXXXX) går ju inte att fång amed t.ex echo ${foo}..så vad göra?
<johanbr> K350: varför skulle inte det funka?
<johanbr> $ echo $(mktemp)
<johanbr> /tmp/tmp.li0yMpXU78
<K350> johanbr: då försöker den hitta kul.XXXXXXXX.. och inte kul.whatever som filen eg heter i /tmp
<johanbr> $ echo $(mktemp /tmp/blahXXX)
<johanbr> /tmp/blahXbl
<johanbr> verkar funka för mig
<K350> johanbr: hm, ska prova det där. Fast jag har flera tempfiler..hur funkar det då?
<johanbr> det gör väl ingen direkt skillnad... var1=$(mktemp /tmp/blahXXX)  var2=$(mktemp /tmp/blahXXX) osv
<K350> johanbr: hm..sak prova här. Tack!:-)
<johanbr> varsågod
<K350> johanbr: Fungerar klockrent! :-D
<David-A> nyss på tv "Korrespondenterna: Brott och straff" SVT2 23:10-23:40. bl.a. om rättsrötan i ryssland. hemskt, o så kommer det att bli i hela världen. repris fr tisdag.
<K350> johanbr: Problemet är tydligen ngt annat. När jag med 'source' läser en variabe från script A som skapar tempfile så körs hela A scriptet och skapar en ny tempfil. Hur läse rjag en variabel i ett script från ett annat utan att köra heal scriptet?
<K350> johanbr: ok, löst med 'export'
<johanbr> ok :)
<johanbr> hmm... sitter och testar lite olika filöverföringsprotokoll http: 24 meg/sek  smb: 11 meg/sek   nfsv4: 14 meg/sek
<David-A> nyss på tv "Ett försvunnet konstverk" SVT2 23:40-00:40. ett av alla dessa bra program som glada människor missar. repris fr torsdag
#ubuntu-se 2013-09-23
<larsemil> bra start på dagen...
<larsemil> http://isup.me/dalnix.se
<Barre> larsemil: jag vet! Sitt inte här och snattra, få upp den igen ;)
<larsemil> mm ska hacka mig in på ledningen och laga den. eller vad alltele nu har för problem.
<larsemil> nötter
<Barre> excuses excuses
<larsemil> tror en viss vm inte kommer att starta sen.
<Barre> hahahahah
<larsemil> en irriterande retsam röst är precis vad jag behöver nu. ;)
<Barre> :)
<larsemil> sådär. från en screen
<HeMan> Morrn!
<larsemil> morrn
<Barre> larsemil: whohoo \o/
<HeMan> vi hade så otur i helgen
<HeMan> råkade baka en chokladkaka för mycket
<HeMan> så jag var tvungen att ta med den på jobbet
<larsemil> HeMan: hatar när det händer
<larsemil> Barre: https://plus.google.com/app/basic/stream/z123dtujmqbiwrevm22ge5rxonrqe5g5b04
<Barre> larsemil: oj va mycket text, får läsa det om/när jag får tid :)
 * Barre skulle uppskatta en kort summering på max fem meningar, tack! ;P
<larsemil> värt att läsa.
<larsemil> typ så här
<HeMan> larsemil: tl;dr, men säger dom att CM kommer bli mer slutet nu?
<larsemil> hej jag byggde focal.
<larsemil> cm ville ha det
<larsemil> cm.inc(företaget) ville ha det. men kunde inte använda den om den var gpl
<larsemil> för de var tvungna att relicenciera den för att kunna bygga custom lösningar åt kunder
<larsemil> custom lösningar som inte ska vara open source
<larsemil> så focal är borttaget ur cm nu
<HeMan> men den finns som beta i google play om jag förstått rätt
<larsemil> ja. alltså det är inte poängen. väl värt att läsa det där faktiskt
<HeMan> Barre: här är förresten det hemautomationsverktyget jag pratade lite snabbt om, http://fhem.de/fhem.html
<bamsefar> andol, HeMan, barre: Om jag har en user definierad i puppet, som körs ut på samtliga burkar (i en default-role-klass), och sen har en annan grej, där jag vill lägga till användaren i en grupp, som bara körs på vissa hostar. Hur löser man det?
<andol> bamsefar: Förstår inte riktigt problemet? Väl bara att lägga ett Require-beroende i den manifest-delen som ordnar med gruppmedlemskapet?
<bamsefar> Men man specar ju group membership på usern, inte gruppen.
<bamsefar> class my_default_role { user { "emj": } },  class my_group_thing { group { "my_group": } // här vill jag stoppa in emj i my_group }
 * andol tänkte nog kanske lite trasigt
<bamsefar> http://snozberry.org/blog/2012/04/27/puppet-group-management-module/ <-- Finns det något enklare sätt?
<dodel> Hej! Jag har inte fattat det här riktigt. Google har släppt något som heter Native Client och enligt google så kan man köra all opensouce program på webbläsaren Chrome. T.ex om jag har Code::Blocks i källkodsformat. Sen komplimerar jag det med Natie Client, då kan jag tydligen köra Code::Blocks i Chrome, oavsett OS.
<dodel> Stämmer det?
<kodein> inte helt och hållet, det kan köra en delmängd av x86/arm-kod. exakt hur stor den delmängden är vet jag dock inte
<kodein> men det är väl åtminstone mer spännande än vad activex var
<dodel> kodein, okej. Google borde göra så att man kan köra exakt allt i webbläsaren :) Typ trolla med magi
<kodein> det kommer nog ska du se
<kodein> tills vidare tycker jag det är lite kasst att jag kan köra chrome under arm på chromebooken under chromeos, men är hänvisad till chromium när jag kör debianderivat i chroot på samma maskin
<Barre> halloj, jag har ett gäng mätpunkter (datamangdstillväxt) över en tid. Jag har inga problem med att räkna ut medeltalet för dessa (så duktig i mattematik är jag), men det finns en del anomaliteter jag vill få bort, vad använder man för "best practises" för att få bort dessa samt vad kallar man i sådant fall resultatet från den beräkningen?
 * Barre hoppas det finns någon som har eller håller på att studera statistik som kan hjälpa mig
<kodein> det var nåt år sen jag läste sadistik nu, men jag har bestämt för mig att man utan åthävor slängde bort extremfallen
<Barre> det var liksom nått sånt jag tänkt mig. Släga de fem högsta och de fem lägsta och räkna ut medel på de som var kvar...
<dodel> kodein, visst var det du som har chromebook som jag har?
<kodein> jag har en chromebook, ja, men en samsung. du hade väl en acer?
<dodel> Joo det har jag. Tycker det är en rätt bra dator. Men jag tycker fortfarande att google bör öppna upp lite så man kan installera vanliga program :)
<dodel> DÃ¥ hade systemet varit super!
<dodel> Men jag ska ominstallera datorn och installera Gnome istället för xfce
<dodel> Kör debian och är mycket nöjd med det stabilda systemet :)
<kodein> jag hade min med mig ner till tyskland senast, funkade rätt bra som resedator
<dodel> kodein,  problemet med chromeos är att disken är skrivskyddad.
<dodel> typ kan man säga
<kodein> (fast den fick inte följa med ut i norrlandsskogarna, den har ju trots allt hyfsat stora behov av en internetuppkoppling)
<kodein> det är väl inte så mycket problemet som att det är hela idén, eftersom man inte ska hålla på med så mycket mer än webbläsaren på chromeos.
<dodel> Hela idén är värdelöst enligt mig om det inte finns program att nå :)
<dodel> Men det kommer väll.
<kodein> ptja, det enda jag egentligen kunde önska är väl en vettigare terminal i chromeos. teckenkodningen blir helt bäng :/
<bamsefar> andol: Vaken?
<andol> bamsefar: Jupp
<MaxJezy> larsemil, nu har jag också gjort en JO anmälan
<MaxJezy> tack vare ditt inlägg på din blogg tog jag saken i näven och bankade den mot väggen innan jag knappa in anmälan till JO
<MaxJezy> Anmälde alla socialtjänster i sverige :)
<bamsefar> andol: Jag löste det. :)
<bamsefar> andol: Men på ett omständigt sätt, hur gör jag mkdir -p med file { } ?
<andol> bamsefar: Antar att du tänker dig mer än bara ensure => directory? Typ att kunna skapa flera katalogsteg i samma veva?
<bamsefar> Ja, precis
<bamsefar> så man slipper file {} file {} file {}
<andol> bamsefar: Har för mig att jag sett en feature request om det, men som Puppet-folket varit ovilliga att implimentera. Har för mig att man sett det som ouppenbart vad som är är rätt rättigheter att sätta, eller något.
<andol> Här har vi den - http://projects.puppetlabs.com/issues/86
<bamsefar> andol: så file { "/foo", "/foo/bar", "/foo/bar/baz": ensure => "directory" } är "rätt"?
<MaxJezy> finns det grafräknare till mobilerna nu?
<MaxJezy> smartphones
<MaxJezy> så man slipper köpa texas instruments räknare till gymnasiet osv?
<HeMan> MaxJezy: det kan vara problem att få använda en mobil som grafräknare på proven
<kodein> man lär ju ändå inte få ha en smartphone på proven, nej
<MaxJezy> för att?
<kodein> men nog finns det en del matematikapplikationer
<MaxJezy> de har internetuppkoppling?
<kodein> MaxJezy: för att de korkade gymnasisterna inte ska fuska genom att sms:a varandra/någon annan för svaren
<kodein> och för att man inte ska googla fram svar, ja
<MaxJezy> aha, jaja, men om man sätter mobilen på flygläge?
<HeMan> MaxJezy: kan kolla med frugan som är gymnasielärare
<kodein> och hur hade du tänkt att detta skulle kunna upprätthållas?
<MaxJezy> HeMan, grymt!
<andol> bamsefar: Torde vara funkis. Har för mig att file { } sköter interna beroenden rätt, alltsåå att den vet att hantera /foo före /foo/bar
<MaxJezy> kodein, idk
<MaxJezy> jag bara undrade
<MaxJezy> känns som drygt att tvinga elever köpa dyra räknare bara
<bamsefar> andol: Ok, I see. Jag byggde två file {}.
<MaxJezy> och dåligt för miljön
<bamsefar> Lite verbose, men funkar.
<HeMan> det är frivilligt med dyr räknare
<bamsefar> Nu hanterar puppet mina selinux-moduler. <3
<kodein> kostar vad, en femhundring? sen kan man ju köpa begagnat
<HeMan> man rekommenderas en billig räknare
<MaxJezy> ja, fast de är ju lite krävande att köpa en räknare för några få prov
<andol> bamsefar: Är inte selinux något som alla (tyvärr) stänger av det första de gör? :)
<MaxJezy> inget problem för mig, såg bara att de sålde räknare på teknikmagasinet
<MaxJezy> gjorde reklam för dem
<kodein> vi använde dem rätt mycket genom hela gymnasiet när jag gick där
<bamsefar> andol: Nix, vi har det igång på alla våra maskiner.
<MaxJezy> tänkte något i stil med "vem köper dessa?"
<andol> bamsefar: gött mos
<MaxJezy> kodein, men du kunde ju använt smartphoen
<bamsefar> andol: Javisst. :)
<kodein> MaxJezy: nej, det fanns inga sådana då
<MaxJezy> men nu finns det
<MaxJezy> och alla har dem typ
<kodein> möjligen kunde man använt handdatorn, men en sådan kostade ju ändå rätt mycket mer än en grafräknare
<MaxJezy> de som kör med dumbphone kan ju ha en texas men för alla andra som redan har bra förutsättningar
<kodein> de stackars barn som har råd med en smartphone har alltså inte 500:- för exempelvis en TI-82, då.
<MaxJezy> man kan ju bygga in sms funktion i en casio miniräknare med
<MaxJezy> bara programmera och löda lite
<MaxJezy> att ha råd och vilja spendara är två skiljda saker
<kodein> gymnasiet är ju frivilligt. sjukt konstigt att du ens går dit isf.
<MaxJezy> jag gick inte dit
<MaxJezy> mer än för käket och brudarna
<kodein> så du är bara upprörd via proxy
<MaxJezy> båda var toppklass
<MaxJezy> HeMan, fråga frugan vetja
<MaxJezy> intressant hur skolan fungerar nu
<MaxJezy> på min tid var sms så dyrt att ingen elev skulle vilja skicka svar på fuskfrågor iaf
<MaxJezy> och telefonerna var otympliga att skriva med, så skulle man hinna med provet och hjälpa resten av klassen vore det tajt med tid.
<MaxJezy> och ljudlös var ännu inte uppfunnet
<MaxJezy> så det peeep som fasiken i klassrumet när man väl fick sms
<MaxJezy> 21 dagar har jag fått vänta på mina traderaprylar
<MaxJezy> snart blir det nog dåligt betyg
<bamsefar> MaxJezy: Vad har du köpt?
<MaxJezy> inrikes, fattar inte.
<kodein> ok
<MaxJezy> bamsefar, systemkamera
<bamsefar> Jaha, har du betalt?
<MaxJezy> japp
<MaxJezy> betalade 1 timme efter avslutad auktion
<kodein> och säljaren går att få tag på?
<MaxJezy> ja, han var först bortrest
<MaxJezy> sen glömde han skicka laddare
<kodein> det är ju sjukt osmidigt att resa bort i samma veva som man avslutar auktioner
<MaxJezy> japp, det var bara dock 5 dagar
<MaxJezy> sen reste jag bort
<MaxJezy> så jag fick paketet väldigt sent, så jag kunde inte hämta det
<MaxJezy> höll på att förlora paketet helt också, pga att posten bara spar i 14 dagar
<bamsefar> andol: Hur gör du med test av puppet-manifest? Jag har typ 12 commits på min modul innan den funkar. ;)
<MaxJezy> sjuuukt osmidigt
<MaxJezy> sen när väl paketet hämtas, så fattas hälften av prylarna
<MaxJezy> så ja kan inte använda skiten iaf
<christoffer> vilka är det som erbjuder RaspberryPI servrar?
<christoffer> som tjänst that is
<MaxJezy> christoffer, tror larsemil erbjuder det
<andol> bamsefar: Tja, till en börja med så kör jag puppet parser validate för att fånga de riktigt uppenbara trasigheterna. Nästa steg är dock att testa på riktigt, fast via en lämplig test-environment, samt från test-nod.
<bamsefar> Har du en stage-puppet-master?
<bamsefar> Och stage-burkar för att testa att rulla ut configen på.
<andol> bamsefar: På Puppet master sidan så sker stageandet via environment. Däremot så nyttjar jag mig utav stagenoder som jag använder vid utrullning, vilket iofs underlättas utav att vi det är noder som även används för annat stageande.
<bamsefar> Okej
<andol> Oj, den meningen vart inte direkt språkligt vacker.
<bamsefar> Nä, inte direkt. ;)
<andol> Eller jo, sen har jag iofs en virtuell puppetmaster snurrandes på min desktopburk, för de fall jag vill testa någon mer strukturell skillnad.
<kodein> christoffer: fsdata, t.ex.
<kodein> christoffer: men jag tror de har tillfälligt stopp för intag nu medan de bygger ut kapaciteten
<bamsefar> andol: Har du puppetmaster på en fysisk burk annarS?
<MaxJezy> radio P4 har lagt ut typ 100 annonser på skivpaket på tradera
<MaxJezy> den enda som inte fått bud var peter jöback
<christoffer> kodein tackar
<MaxJezy> haha, jag budade på hans skicpaket 2 kr
<MaxJezy> skivpaket
<MaxJezy> http://kampanjer.tradera.com/promo/p4blekinge?utm_nooverride=1
<MaxJezy> här har ni länk, fynda musik nu!
<kodein> absolute music <3
<kodein> men annars är det ju rätt kasst att skivarkiven avskaffas, tycker jag
<andol> bamsefar: Vi började initialt med att sätta Puppetmastrarna på fysiska burkar, men sen visat sig att vi klarat oss rätt bra med lagom dimensionerad virtuella maskin.
<andol> (Vi kör en puppetmaster per datacenter där vi har burkar, typ)
<bamsefar> Ok
<MaxJezy> kodein, pengarna går ju till svältande barn iaf
<MaxJezy> peter jöback måste känna sig riktigt stolt nu när han drar in storkovan åt dem
<kodein> ja, det brukar mina pengar också gå till
<kodein> eller, iaf till svältande jag
<MaxJezy> ska maila honom och fråga hur han känner inför att ingen vill ha hans skivor
<Screedo> god kväll
<Philip5> go kväll
<hplc> får statlig radio verkligen bara skrota ett sånt arkiv?
<hplc> känns lite som om en nytillträdd chef för naturhistoriska riksmuseet går in i lokalerna för första gången och skulle utbrista "nää, va e det här? såna kopiösa mängder gammal skit som tar plats i onödan, pettersson!, skaffa en flistugg och några hamncontainrar"
<__Trullo> allt e digitalt nu
<hplc> men det saknar ju all känsla för historia, all känsla vinyl skivor ger :(
<hplc> det enda som fortfarande tillverkas i genuin kvalité , menat att vara beständigt är väl gravstenar
<hplc> vad är fel när man får "Error reading /proc/net/ip_conntrack: Filen eller katalogen finns inte" i terminalen?
<hplc> förstår att den hänvisar till nåt som heter conntrack, men vad är det? och vad gör man åt det?
<joel135> hplc, vad försöker du göra?
<hplc> körde firestarter i terminalen
<hplc> och blev spammad varje sekund med en sån rad
<hplc> använde "gksudo firestarter&" om det hjälper
<joel135> fungerar programmet annars som det ska? för isåfall kan du nog omdirigera texten till /dev/null
<hplc> jag kan inte få listan med anslutningar att visa sig, vad är det för nånting? conntrack?
<joel135> låter som connection tracking
<hplc> jo låter ju rimligt
<joel135> hela /proc innehåller ju bara massa information om sånt som körs nu. att filen saknas tyder på att din dator inte klarar av "ip_conntrac". kanske är det ett förlegat system -- firestarter har ju inte utvecklats på länge
<joel135> här är någon med samma problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2134993. verkar inte ha gått något vidare
<hplc> har sett detta förr, det måste vara nåt som s k a  finnas i varje installation
<joel135> i min /proc/net har jag då inte ip_conntrac: anycast6 arp connector dev dev_mcast dev_snmp6 fib_trie fib_triestat icmp if_inet6 igmp igmp6 ip6_flowlabel ip6_mr_cache ip6_mr_vif ip_mr_cache ip_mr_vif ipv6_route mcfilter mcfilter6 netfilter netlink netstat packet protocols psched ptype raw raw6 route rt6_stats rt_acct rt_cache snmp snmp6 sockstat sockstat6 softnet_stat stat tcp tcp6 tr_rif udp udp6 udplite udplite6 unix wireless
<hplc> ska prova starta olika saker och se
<joel135> lycka till!
<hplc> näe det hade jag inget för, när slutades det utvecklas då?
<hplc> 1 år sen? 5?
#ubuntu-se 2013-09-24
<johanbr> det märks att man har köpt ett kvalitetstangentbord... från lsusb:
<johanbr> N: Name="USB USB Keykoard"
<Barre> johanbr: hahaha...
<sakjur> johanbr: Keykoard står för att det är ett trådbundet tangentbord (kortvariant av keyboard with a cord), och USB står två gånger, första är "United States of Botswana" och andra är Universal Serial Bus.
<realubot> Nu får ni rycka ut och hjälpa polisen: "Det är ingen unik, det är samma fil i en annan form, det är inte två olika filer. Det beror på vad man kallar fil, men det är samma uppgifter i en annan sammanställning, säger Lars Förstell."
<realubot> De vet inte vad en fil är. Kan någon förklara för polisen vad en fil är?
<realubot> Det är oklart om registret är ett register för det är oklart om en fil är en fil.
<realubot> När ni ändå är på G så kan ni väl bekräfta att en bärs är en bärs.
<sakjur> realubot: det är klart att polisens fackspråksfil är skillnad från IT-fackspråkets fil. Däremot så är det ju IT-fackspråket som tagit sig in i dagligt tal, så han kanske borde utgå ifrån att det är det folk kallar fil.
<realubot> Det var tydligen inget registerfil. Det var en analysfil. Skönt. Falskt alarm då.
<realubot> Tur att polisen hade en så bra förklaring så man inte går och tror att de registrerar folk i strid med lagen.
<kodein> filer är sociala konstruktioner
<sakjur> kodein: I USA har de samåkningsfiler - kanske det var en sådan?
<andol> sakjur: Har vi väl iofs också typ i Sverige? Åtminstone bussfiler där man även får åka som privatbillist ifall man är fler än en i bilen.
<andol> I övrigt så tycker jag inte det är överdrivet intressant ifall polisen hade en eller två register, utan är snarare oglad över det faktum att antalet dylika register vare större än noll.
<maxjezy> !ping
<dodel> Tror ni att det är stor skillnad angående hårdvarukravet mellan Xfce och Gnome Classic ?
<johanbr> dodel: antagligen lite lägre för xfce, men det bästa är att prova
<maxjezy> hårdvarukrav är väl säkert exakt samma, har svårt att tro att man idag kan hitta hårdvara som är intakt som inte klarar någon av dem.
<dodel> 256 mb ram ?
<realubot> dodel: Vad är Gnome Classic?
<maxjezy> dodel, tror det ska räcka utan problem
<dodel> realubot, det debian och ubuntu kallar för Gnome 2
<dodel> Fundrerar på byta från xfce till Gnome classic
<maxjezy> dodel, vad ska du med en sån maskin till om man får fråga?
<realubot> dodel: Det uppdateras väl inte ens längre? Du kan ju inte köra med ett GUI som är out of date.
<realubot> dodel: Du kan testa LXDE.
<kodein> MATE uppdateras väl
<dodel> maxjezy, för att xfce är så fult :)
<realubot> Det gör det säkert. Var det MATE som var en fullösning eller var det Cinnamon?
<kodein> tacka vet jag CDE
<dodel> realubot, LXDE på debain är också fult.
<dodel> realubot, Gnome Classic är med Gnome 3
<dodel> realubot,  Däremot så är Lubuntus LXDE snyggare
<maxjezy> dodel, men menar du att du ska använda en maskin med 256 mb ram idag?
<realubot> MATE är en fork av Gnome 2.
<realubot> dodel: Så om Gnome Classic är Gnome 3 så är det knappast MATE vi snackar om?
<maxjezy> ska den stå igång som en vacker sak att titta på eller användas som en persondator?
<dodel> realubot,  Det kanske heter MATE?
<realubot> dodel: Vad menar du med Gnome Classic? Är det MATE du avser?
 * realubot vet inte vad Gnome Classic är.
<dodel> realubot,  Men i debian om man installerar Gnome 3 så följer det med Gnome Classic
<realubot> Jo!
<realubot> Nu minns jag.
<realubot> dodel: Det lär kräva mer än Xfce. Det tror jag.
<maxjezy> jag har en dator med 256 ram och den kör ubuntu iaf
<maxjezy> är nästan helt säker på att det är 256 ram iaf
<maxjezy> men den kör jag inte, har stått avstängd i några år nu
<dodel> Ibland tycker jag debain är bättre än Ubuntu, men ibland tycker jag ubuntu är bättre än debian. Har ni också märkt det att Debian tjurar väldigt mycket att det måste vara free software hela tiden, mendan ubuntu installerar typ licensierade program?
<realubot> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/amd64/minimum-hardware-reqts.html
<dodel> Jag glömde en sak!
<realubot> 512 MB är minimikrav för Ubuntu 12.04.
<dodel> Jag har Chromebook!
<dodel> Men det går ju installera Debian och Ubuntu på dom
<dodel> En sak tycker jag är riktigt dåligt på chromebook. Det är att om jag har t.ex Libreoffie i källkodsformat. Då kan jag inte komplimera det och installera det på min chromebook.
<realubot> Kan du installera något program på en Chromebook?
<realubot> Utan att byta operativsystem?
<maxjezy> chromebook kör väl appar?
<maxjezy> fungerar inte all androidappar?
<dodel> realubot, Nope. Eller man installerar bara appar, vilket är också program. Appar låter så billigt.
<dodel> maxjezy,  Androidappar fungerar inte.
<maxjezy> hepp, allt kräver chrome browsern?
<dodel> maxjezy, Däremot om jag gör ett program som fungerar med webbläsaren Chrome så kan jag köra den överallt på alla system. Det är tanken med chromebook.
<maxjezy> fett
<maxjezy> chrome ftw
<dodel> maxjezy, Det sägs att man kan porta exakt alla program till chromebook, men jag vet inte hur.
<maxjezy> dodel, det sägs att det finns hemliga banor till supermario 3
<dodel> maxjezy, Så om jag tar källkoden från LibreOffice och gör en "app" av den som fungerar på webbläsaren så kan du också använda den.
<maxjezy> jag har kommit in på en av desas en gång
<maxjezy> det är typ 1 på miljonen att lyckas
<dodel> maxjezy, Det har jag klarat ut :)
<maxjezy> man måste utmana varandra 2 players i de där rummen man springer och samlar mest saker
<dodel> Andoridapparna är också rätt så värdelösa
<maxjezy> och på något sätt en märklig bugg eller något åker man genom en portal till en magisk bana
<dodel> Finns väll några bra. Resten är skärp
<realubot> dodel: Varför använder du inte Google Docs då?
<realubot> Istället för LibreOffice?
<dodel> realubot, Google Docs kräver hela tiden nätet. Google Docs = Satan
<maxjezy> dodel, varför inte köpa en vanlig samsung dator istället
<maxjezy> eller kör du HP varianten?
<dodel> maxjezy, Snål :)
<dodel> Denna dator kostade bara 2 papp också
<maxjezy> HP?
<dodel> Denna är en Acer C7
<maxjezy> aha
<dodel> Köpte denna för att slippa betala för windows licensen
<maxjezy> istället betalade du för chrome
<dodel> chromeOS är graits :)
<dodel> eller tja gratis och gratis..billigare
<realubot> dodel: Om du tycker att Google Docs är satan så skadu nog inte använda Chrome OS ö.h.t.
<maxjezy> chrome betalar dig för att använda deras system
<dodel> realubot, Jag kör debain
<dodel> debian
<maxjezy> det är priset man betalar
<maxjezy> google ger bort sina fotbojjor så fler ska bära dem.
<dodel> Joo, men jag köpte denna dator för den var billig. Sen installerade jag debian istället på den :)
<realubot> Köp en Windows-dator nästa gång så är du säker på att allt fungerar. Inräknat arbetstiden för att få systemet att fungera så är det billigare än Linux också.
<maxjezy> realubot, windows ftw
<maxjezy> speciellt 8.
<dodel> Hör att Windows 8 inte är så bra. En kompis till mig köpte nyss en Windows 8 Acer C7 och den var rätt så buggit
<dodel> buggig
<maxjezy> din kompis är vinklad
<realubot> Det är många som tycker Win8 är bra.
<maxjezy> windows 8 hyllas i hela mitt kvarter
<maxjezy> bäst sedan ubuntu 7.1
<dodel> Windows XP hyllas in mah neighborhood.
<dodel> Windows 8 använder väll också bara appar?
<maxjezy> nej, windows 8 är som vanliga windows men med möjlighet till appar
<maxjezy> följer med några bra appar, som väderappen
<maxjezy> bara den får allt annat inom datorvärlden att blekna
<dodel> Okej. Men jag önskar verkligen att Google kunde rycka upp sig och bli bättre.
<realubot> Haha
<realubot> Rycka upp sig.
<dodel> D.vs skapa mer program
<realubot> Tycker du Google är oseriösa?
<dodel> realubot, Med chromebook ja
<realubot> dodel: Vad är det för program du vill ha då?
<dodel> realubot, Java, QT Designer, Libreoffice, CodeBlocks, Arduino IDE osv
<realubot> Saknar du Sex Games som fanns till C64?
 * maxjezy googlar sex games nu
<dodel> Nej. Däremot saknar jag Windows 95
<dodel> Stora tangentknappar på tangentbordet. Kulmus, tonvis med kablar, tjockskärm
<realubot> maxjezy: Sök på Commodore 64 Sex Games och titta på Googles bildsök så ser du.
<maxjezy> realubot, jag föredrar rörlig bild
<maxjezy> youtube gav mig en inblick
<realubot> maxjezy: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7wdOeWAQEk
<realubot> maxjezy: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-Yutkj__Vc
<realubot> Där. Men det är så porrigt att du måste vara inloggad för att få titta.
<dodel> Förr var det coolt att hänga vid datorn. Nu blir man antingen nördstämplad för att sitta vid datorn. Minns bland annat Doom 1 och övriga DOS-spel typ Duke Nukem 3D...Damn, what's..good!
<realubot> dodel: Det var ju förr det var nördigt. Datornörden har väl aldrig varit mer hipp än nu.
<maxjezy> precis
<dodel> realubot, Det är för att alla är datornördar :)
<maxjezy> nu är sportfånarna nördar
<maxjezy> det är dom som får stryk i skolan nuförtiden
<dodel> realubot, förr när man var datornörd så var det C++, JAVA, UNIX och alla andra coola saker. Nu är datornörden GTA5, COD, FIFA osv
<realubot> Samtidigt vet alla att en datornörd alltid är en datornörd. Den dagen datornörden inte längre är nörd så är han inte längre bra på datorer.
<maxjezy> och i hollywoodfilmer förnedras sportfånarna av nördarna på löpande band
<dodel> payback time
<maxjezy> yeah
<maxjezy> allt handlar om att passa in till varje pris
<realubot> Datorer är tråkigt!
<dodel> fast...åt andra sidan så var det coolare att sitta vid datorn förr än nu :) Nu har ju alla datorer och det är inte lika proffs att skryta om att man kan MATLAB, vilket många kan nu för tiden.
<dodel> realubot, håller med. Datorer har tappat sin stil. Astråktigt nu.
<maxjezy> dodel, nuförtiden är det häftigare att kunna laga MAT
<realubot> Sant.
<maxjezy> det börjar bli en raritet
<dodel> maxjezy, ja faktiskt. Det är det.
<maxjezy> om sanningen ska fram så kan jag både laga mat, sporta och datorer
<maxjezy> både tre dvs
<realubot> dodel: Pluggar du till ingenjör eller varför håller du på med MATLAB?
<dodel> maxjezy, Det är typ häftigare att vara duktig i skolan också. Förr blev man nördstämplad om man gjorde bra ifrån sig i skolan. Jag blev det. Men nu när jag går på universitet så betraktas jag som en GUD av dom som inte har gått univeristet :D
<realubot> dodel: Jag betraktas som en GUD av alla i den här kanalen.
<dodel> realubot, Jag pluggar till ingenjör inom maskinteknik typ FEM-analys. Men jag tror vi ska börja med MATLAB lite senare till vintern.
<realubot> Så jag vet hur det känns.
<realubot> Jag är glad att jag inte började läsa till ingenjör.
<maxjezy> dodel, har du alltid intresserats av sånt eller är det bara en titel som ska få brudar i säng i framtiden?
<dodel> realubot, Det är bra! Man ska betraktas som en gud :) Minns när jag läste linjär algebra och matematisk analys på universitetet. Ni ska fatta alla mina andra kompisar som inte ens ha gjort matte B....B)
<realubot> Man läser inte till ingenjör för att titeln ger brudar utan för att man får en lön som gör det möjligt att köpa brudar.
<realubot> Köpa ett fint hus till tjejen och ungarna.
<maxjezy> same same
<dodel> maxjezy, Maskinteknik...brudar i sängen? Njaa, det är en nördlinje fortfarande så tyvärr. Men jag har alltid varit intresserad att bygga saker. Ska söka mig till krigindustrin senare :)
<dodel> maxjezy, men senare kanske det blir en cool linje
<realubot> Det tror jag inte.
<dodel> realubot, Vet, geeks brukar vara loosers :)
<realubot> dodel: Är det civ. ing?
<dodel> realubot, Det är högskoleingenjör, men man får komplitera upp till en master eller magister om man vill. Master är typ som en civil
<realubot> dodel: Om du tillhör den minoritet som faktiskt tar examen så har du en gyllene arbetsmarknad framför dig med många jobb och bra lön. Dock så kommer nog många arbeten vara så tråkiga att du spyr.
<dodel> Jag satsar på en magister då master är mer inriktat emot forskning inom robotteknik och NASA.
<realubot> dodel: Du läser en bra utbildning. De personer som jag känner som har läst några år på en sådan utb. är ambitiösa människor som har lyckats bra i yrkeslivet.
<realubot> Perfekt utb. för villa, volvo, barn e.t.c. En bra grund att utgå ifrån i livet. Helt klart.
<dodel> realubot, Jo, det är inte så stor konkurrens heller på högskoleingenjörsutbildningarna heller. Och däremot är det absolut ingen konkurrens ALLS på magister inom maskinteknik. Däremot alla civilingenjörsutbildningarna så får man nästan köa
<dodel> En Civilingenjör maskin kan inte konkurrera med en högskoleingenjör maskin då det inte är samma sak.
<realubot> dodel: På min tid var det inte så svårt att komma in på civ. ing. heller.
<realubot> dodel: Nja. Det är många ingenjörer som arbetar med arbetsuppgifter som inte har ett skvatt med utb. att göra.
<dodel> realubot, Idag måste du minst ha 19 p för att komma in på betyg. Det är alla MVG och något VG
<realubot> dodel: Jag skulle t.o.m. vilja säga att de flesta ingenjörer arbetar med arbetsuppgifter som inte har med saker de har läst att göra. Mer än att det är teknik, typ.
<dodel> realubot, är du ingenjör?
<realubot> dodel: Så var det inte för några år sedan på Chalmers i.a.f.
<realubot> dodel: Nej, inte riktigt. Jag är socialfall.
<dodel> socialfall?
<realubot> Ja. :)
<dodel> Alltså, hur ska man tolka det?
<realubot> Någon måste vara det också. A man's got to do what a man's got to do
<realubot> dodel: Den bästa förklaringen jag hittar är: https://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_trash
<dodel> Nu skämtar du med mig.
<realubot> Jag vet inte hur det är i dag men förr så var jag och maxjezy socialbyråns representanter i kanalen.
<realubot> Vi satt på deras mandat s.a.s.
<dodel> oj då. Så ni har ingen utbildning, inget jobb, sociala betalar er lägenhet?
<realubot> Exakt. That's how it is. Vi har inte ens råd att köpa ett vettigt operativsystem så vi får använda gratisalternativen.
<dodel> realubot, Woot. det har inte jag heller :)
<dodel> Eller joo det har jag. Men jag vill inte. Därför säger jag att jag inte har det
<realubot> dodel: Nej, men du studerar. Men om du efter studierna fortsätter att köpa Chromebooks så närmar du dig kriterierna för WT.
<dodel> realubot, haha :D
<dodel> realubot, Hmm jag ska räkna upp mina kritierier för WT.
<dodel> hmm
<dodel> Min bil som jag kör nu har jag fått av en kompis. Det var jätte mycket fel på den, men jag lagade den.
<realubot> WT är ingen bra beskrivning. Jag har intresse för ex. samhällsfrågor.
<realubot> dodel: Det där med bilen gills inte. Kom tillbaka när du inte har kvar ditt körkort.
<dodel> Jag märker att folk som har en gång känt sig utanför eller liknande har en smak för sammhällsfrågor.
<dodel> realubot, Jag har två bilar.
<dodel> Är bara 20 år också. Det är min tredje bil
<realubot> dodel: Jag åt Ahlgrens bilar igår.
<realubot> Det är så nära bil jag har kommit.
<dodel> Hahaha!
<dodel> Men hur som helst!
<dodel> Se denna
<dodel> http://www.garaget.org/forum/viewtopic.php?id=275724
<dodel> Detta är mitt WT-kriterier
<realubot> Bra idé att montera ditt en vinge. Men du får nog ha två om bilen ska kunna flyga.
<dodel> Joo men kolla igenom tråden. Där är min bil.
<realubot> Jag bryr mig inte om bilar.
<dodel> Men då missar du chansen att se mitt WT kritierier
<hexabit> Bilmekaniker brukar ofta ses knäböja framför fälgkorset.
<hexabit> Dom som är religösa förståss.
<dodel> Jag tänkte bli bilmekaniker när jag var yngre.
<hexabit> Dom verkar också väldigt sura. Går runt och "muttrar" ;)
<dodel> Men nu vill jag bli berkäkningsingenjör och jobba åt den Amerikanska Staten :)
<dodel> 'Mercia!
<dodel> 'Merica!
<dodel> men realubot maxjezy . Ni måste väll hitta något jobb?
<dodel> Det sägs att även de mest misslyckade personerna kan vara de mest lyckade också. Michel Faraday var exempelvis en sådan person. Han kom på induktansen (elektriska spolen) men han kunde inget annat heller.
<maxjezy> jag kan bara svara för mig sjäv men jag är inte intresserad av att jobba mer i mitt liv
<maxjezy> så känner jag nu iaf, kanske ändrar mig senare
<dodel> maxjezy,  men blir man inte straffad av samhället om man inte jobbar?
<maxjezy> dodel, hur menar du?
<dodel> maxjezy,  Förr eller senare så straffas man för sina synder. Jag menar inte ur en religös synpunkt, men har du hört talas som FAS3 exempelvis?
<maxjezy> jo fast de är ju om man vill leva på andra
<maxjezy> jag går inte på bidrag eller får ersättning
<maxjezy> om det blir så att staten kan förse en med jobb kanske jag kan tänkas jobba
<dodel> maxjezy, Jaha, trodde du var arbetslös :9
<maxjezy> men jag vill inte söka fler jobb
<dodel> :)
<maxjezy> jo jag är arbetslös
<maxjezy> men jag har mycket att syssla med här hemma ändå
<maxjezy> håller ju på med 3d och även börjat filma endel
<dodel> maxjezy, men du går inte på bidrag och får ingen ersättning?
<maxjezy> precis
<dodel> Du jobbar åt dig själv kan man säga?
<maxjezy> ja
<hexabit_m> Han rånar banker
<maxjezy> och lever på frugan
<maxjezy> jag är hemma och städar, lagar mat osv
<dodel> maxjezy, men du kan väll inte vara gammal? Gissar på att du är runt 20-25 år iallafall :) Där brukar många mest bara vara arbetslösa :)
<maxjezy> och shoppar en massa
<maxjezy> dodel, mer 30.
<dodel> Oj.
<dodel> De enda jag känner som är arbetslösa är folk runt 20 år.
<maxjezy> arbetslös känns som ett synonym för någon som inte kan få arbete idag
<maxjezy> jag kan få arbete men vill inte ha arbete
<maxjezy> är väldigt kräsen
<maxjezy> och de jobb jag vill ha kan jag ej få
<dodel> maxjezy, jag är också kräsen.
<maxjezy> kan tänka mig jobba som aktieägare eller nått sånt
<dodel> maxjezy,  Jag tänker jobba som beräkningsingenjör hos krigsindustrin. Då jobbar man åt den Amerikanska Staten. Då kommer jag få leda projekt för att skapa vapen och fordon och liknande saker som får igång farten där nere.
<maxjezy> :)
<dodel> maxjezy, Do it! Jag kan lite om aktier.
<dodel> maxjezy, Du vet att jag är seriös? Jag skämtar inte.
<maxjezy> dodel, just nu har jag så bra ekonomi med tanke på att frugan jobbar så behöver inte göra något just nu iaf
<hexabit_m> maxjezy: Jag vill jobba som mijonär.
<maxjezy> jo, bra!
<hexabit_m> :)
<dodel> maxjezy, frun din måste ha bra jobb eller?
<maxjezy> hon är vik på dagis
<maxjezy> eller förskola som de numera vill kalla det
<dodel> maxjezy,  Bankkvinna?
<dodel> maxjezy, okej
<dodel> maxjezy,  trodde du skulle säga chef för något företag eller något
<maxjezy> haha, näe.
<maxjezy> vi är väl vad man kallar vitt skräp på flashback
<dodel> maxjezy, Ett bra tips om du vill bli framgångsrik. Konvertera dig till jude. Då öppnas många portar upp till kunskap. Kunskap är rikedomar.
<dodel> flashback är bra! Fint och adelt forum :
<dodel> :)
<maxjezy> jag är mer på jesus sida
<dodel> maxjezy, Ja det kan man vara. Men kollar man alla tyska vetenskapsmän så märker man en gemensam sak...
<hexabit_m> Judarna var lite taskiga mot Jesus.
<dodel> hexabit_m, joo visst var dem det. Men skillnad mellan Judar och kristna är att judar tar..när dom får chansen. Därför är oftast judar framgångsrika.
<dodel> Ta t.ex TV4:as VD Jan Sherman...jude. Bonnier media koncernen..jude. Liber...jude. Så kunskap är rikedomar.
<maxjezy> många judar kommer brinna i helvetet pga detta
<realubot> maxjezy: Du är en hemmaman.
<maxjezy> realubot, aaa.
<maxjezy> alltid hemma typ.
<realubot> Som sköter datorerna när frugan är på jobbet.
<maxjezy> förutom när ja tar mina semestrar
<dodel> Nog kan judar också förlora som alla andra. Men det viktiga är att om man vill passa in och ta del av kunskap så måste man smyga sin in som en jude på deras hemliga möten :)
<hexabit_m> ok jag känner inga Judar så jag vet inte så mycket om dem.
<hexabit_m> Dom kanske bara är smartare än oss
<dodel> hexabit_m jag känner inga judar heller. Det enda som kan avslöja dom är näsan.
<hexabit_m> titta på Kevin Mitnick
<dodel> hexabit_m Njaaaaa. Jag ska förklara varför judar är framgångsrika. Det ingår in deras religion.
<maxjezy> ingår näsan där med?
<maxjezy> i religionen
<dodel> maxjezy, Nej, det är miljön. Judar är ju fortfarande araber kan man säga.
<maxjezy> eller växer den för alla lögner de drar för att bedra folk?
<dodel> nee för pengar är gratis
<dodel> hahahah
<dodel> Men hur som helst!
<maxjezy> jag vill inte bli jude, det skulle kännas som ett nederlag för mig personligen
<maxjezy> pengar har aldrig lockat mig
<hexabit_m> Känns lite krångligt att bli Jude när man bara kan råna en bank istället.
<maxjezy> Philip5, vi prata precis om dig
<maxjezy> mr moneyman.
<Philip5> jasså? vadå då?
<maxjezy> hexabit_m, ja, råna en jude är lättare än att bli en jude.
<maxjezy> vi pratade om pengar Philip5
<maxjezy> du har ju mycket sånt
<Philip5> aha
<hexabit_m> Hehehe jaha du tänker så.
<Philip5> sådana som bara finns att hämta där ute
<Philip5> håvas in
<maxjezy> undrar vem i kanalen som har bäst ekonomi
<realubot> dodel: Massor av jobb? Vi har 8% arbetslöshet (eller vad det är).
<realubot> Det är högre arbetslöshet nu än när Renfläsk kom till makten.
<maxjezy> ja, bäst att göra som mijalo mijalowitch
<maxjezy> murda murda
<hexabit_m> Jag tjänar ca 26.000 efter skatt.
<realubot> maxjezy: Nja. Det gör nog bara saken ännu värre.
<hexabit_m> PÃ¥ att leka med Unix.. :)
<dodel> Kyrkan förr för ca 800 år sedan förbjöd räntor. Det var inte accepterat att ta ränta på något för det handlade om tid. Tiden hör inte till oss enligt den kristna tron. TIden hör till Gud, för Gud har gett oss denna tid så vi kan visa framfötterna inför honnom. Men judarna tror inte på himmelriket, alltså är tiden personlig. Därför ska man göra så bra som möjligt medans man lever. Några 100 år senare så kom digerd
<dodel> öden och judarna fick skulden för exakt allt och det har med att judarna dödade jesus. Judarna var bönder/snickare och skickliga hantverkare som Jesus var (Se den Heliga Graalen = Jesus kaffe kopp kan man säga). Så då förbjöds judarna att bruka och äga mark. Det enda judarna kunde göra är att sälja saker för att överleva. På så sett så fick judarna kunskap och inflytande över marknaden och ekonomin. DÄRFÖR...är judarn
<dodel> a framgångsrika idag!!!
<realubot> hexabit_m: Vart jobbar du då?
<maxjezy> hexabit_m, det intressanta är inte din månadslön utan din timpenning
<hexabit_m> Jag ser det inte som ett jobb. Jag jobbar med min hobby.
<hexabit_m> Kallar det "jobby"
<dodel> Så nu vet ni varför judarna är högt uppsatta idag och tog över Palestina igenom papper och penna.
<maxjezy> 36000 i månadslön kan vara sämre lön än 51 kr i timmen
<dodel> Jag hade en arab i min klass i högstadiet. Han tog över Sverige igenom att rita "Libanon" på kartan i klassrummet xD
<dodel> Saknar den araben :)
<andol> Tja, avlångt land som avlångt land? :)
<andol> hexabit_m: För att inte tala om att man har tillgång till mycket roligare leksaker^Wservrar på jobbet..
<maxjezy> 51 kr i timmen ger 36720 kr i månaden
<dodel> andol, Joo, men jag menade att Judarna tog över palestina igenom att rita Israel på Palestina Xd
<maxjezy> då räknar jag på en månad med 30 dagar
<hexabit_m> andol: Precis!! Himmelriket :)
<hexabit_m> Tvättstugan! Strax tbx. :)
<dodel> Men om ni ska börja tjäna pengar. Ta en universitetsutbildning. Det är mest bara gammalt folk som går där då baaaaarnen är totalt utbrända
<andol> dodel: Vill minnas att snittåldern på universitetet varierar rätt hårt mellan olika utbildningar, men visst, Sverige ligger rätt högt i medelålder interneationellt sett vad gäller universitetsstuderanden.
<dodel> andol, kan ha med att baaaarnen från gymnasiet är totalt utbrända och det är deras fel kan man säga. Men om någon vuxen fackling arbetare är utbränd..då är det företagets fel :)
<maxjezy> dodel, skolan kan go fuck it self
<maxjezy> slöseri med tid att gå i skolan
<maxjezy> istället kan man studera och lära sig saker
<maxjezy> tittar man på de som gått byggytbildningen, de kan ingenting om bygg
<maxjezy> sitter bakom skrivbord och ser ut som justin bieber
<maxjezy> de som praktiserat yrket från början blir bäst
<maxjezy> detta vet skolan men lärarna är för rätta om sina jobb så de säger ingenting
<maxjezy> barnen borde börja arbeta direkt istället
<maxjezy> och få vara barn i några år längre istället
<maxjezy> nu ska barnen till "förskolan" redan som 1-2 åringar
<maxjezy> för att konkurera med alla kineser i framtiden
<maxjezy> snacka om att slösa bort sitt liv
<maxjezy> lika bra att ta livet av sig direkt om man endå ska förbli en slav hela livet
<dodel> maxjezy, nee, skola bra! :) Vad gick du för program i gymnasiet?
<dodel> Du vet väll om att byggutbildningen på gymnasienivå handlar bara att man ska rensa ut snorungar som kan vara en arbetsfara. Man lär sig inte direkt mycket, precis som du säger.
<dodel> Men när man går universitet så blir man Wizzard of Master in Sience!
<dodel> Den examen som jag kommer ta heter "Master in Sience"
<maxjezy> dodel, om du istället för att spendera 30 år i skola plockar burkar under dessa 30 år så har du nog för att överleva resterande liv rikare än de som studerat 30 år.
<dodel> maxjezy, du har inte förstått varför vi har olika utbildningar i Sverige. Det handlar inte hur mer rik man blir om man är CIvil eller hög.ing. Det handlar om det man vill jobba om. Alla i Sverige är lika fattiga och värdelösa i grund och botten :)
<maxjezy> dodel, man har vad vi vet bara ett liv
<dodel> Ska man tjäna pengar så ska man resa utomlands. Då tjänar man pengar! Men i Sverige är man fortfarande slav inför staten.
<maxjezy> vill man jobba och tjäna pengar så visst
<maxjezy> jag sitter hellre hemma och runkar om jag ska vara ärlig
<maxjezy> och gör det jag vill för stunden
<dodel> maxjezy, en bok som jag rekommenderar dig är Market Wizard.
<maxjezy> vill man bli civil ingenjör så krävs det att man lägger ner massor med tid på det
<andol> dodel: Något särskilt magiskt utomland du tänker på?
<dodel> En seriöst bok som inte ute för att lura folk.
<maxjezy> runka kan alla
<dodel> andol, Lågskatteländer
<andol> dodel: Tja, varpå du helt plötsligt lägger en större del utav lönen på allehanda försäkringar istället.
<kodein> fast jag älskar att läsa vad naiva unga människor skriver, så börjar just den där ramsan bli lite tröttsam nu
<maxjezy> kodein, vilken ramsa?
<kodein> det torde vara uppenbart vad jag syftar på.
<dodel> kodein, vadå naiv?
<maxjezy> kodein, nej.
<kodein> då kan jag nog inte hjälpa dig.
<maxjezy> he he
<dodel> En sak som man blir rik av är att försöka smita från skatten så mycket som det går.
<dodel> Jag betalar inte TV licens. Orkar inte.
<dodel> Har en TV men tittar inte på ten.
<dodel> den
<maxjezy> om man följer min modell och samlar burkar istället för att plugga på skoltid så har man ca 1 miljon vid 20 års ålder
<maxjezy> man har endå rätt att äta i skolmatsalen undertiden  i den skolan man är skriven
<maxjezy> så maten får man därifrån, behöver ej bekosta den själv.
<maxjezy> hur många 20 åringar har 1 mille?
<dodel> maxjezy, tvivlar på du är 30 år ;)
<maxjezy> dodel, hur gammal tror du jag är?
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> jag är inte precis 30
<dodel> Under 30 iallafall
<maxjezy> 29?
<dodel> Det låter som det som du skriver iallafall
<dodel> Nee men kanske 25-26
<maxjezy> jag är lite efterbliven så
<maxjezy> men jag är 29
<dodel> Jag visste det!
<maxjezy> nej, du sa 25-26
<maxjezy> inte 29.
<dodel> Ja men under 30.
<maxjezy> jaja.
<maxjezy> jag gissar på att du är under 89
<maxjezy> och över 11
<dodel> Nope. 20 år
<maxjezy> är 30 någon magisk gräns?
<maxjezy> då hade jag rätt!
<dodel> Ja 30 år är en magisk gräns :)
<maxjezy> vad händer när man blir 30?
<dodel> DÃ¥ har man allt
<maxjezy> förutom att man kan ligga utan att komma på 5 sekunder
<maxjezy> ah, längtar tills ja blir 30
<maxjezy> få blir det storkalas och jag får allt jag någonsin önskat mig
<dodel> Joo men det finns dom som inte får allt heller :)
<maxjezy> flyktinginvandrare kommer hit vid 25 års ålder, redan vid 30 konkurerar de med svenskar som gått i svensk skola i nästan 15 år.
<dodel> Jag har träffat rätt mycket folk, trots min unga ålder, allt från folk som satsar på det högsta till folk som är närmare mot 55 år som röker på varje dag osv. Men jag kan säga att 30 år är en magisk gräns. Jag tror att det är samhället som påverkar andra som gör 30 år till en magisk gräns :)
<maxjezy> jag är mycket kritiskt till svensk skola
<maxjezy> dodel, om du endå ska jobba utomlands sen, varför inte plugga där med?
<maxjezy> svensk skola är ju sämst i världen typ
<maxjezy> du kommer komma dragandes med en helt efterbliven utbildning
<dodel> Ja men skulle inte staten lägga pengar på invandrarna så skulle det stå massa konteinar med kineser istället i Sverige.
<maxjezy> så, invandrare får en magisk utbildning på 5 år?
<dodel> maxjezy,  Jag vet att svensk skola är efterbliven. Dock är universitetet något helt annat.
<maxjezy> där de lär sig ett nytt språk, idrott, engelska, NO, SO, HK och allt annat, samt gymnasieutbildning.
<dodel> maxjezy, Nej. Dom får samma lön som en vanlig svensk, men staten ersätter lönen. Skulle inte staten ersätta deras lön så skulle det stå..som jag sa...massvis med smuggelkineser i konteiners vid gränsen.
<dodel> I t.ex Thailand så smugglar man in folk under kedjor för att deras invandringspolitik kostar mindre.
<maxjezy> spelar roll vem som står för lönen, de gör ju lika bra jobb som svenskar som pluggat i 20 år
<dodel> maxjezy, nee inte direkt ;)
<maxjezy> jo. inom många yrkeskategorier är de minst lika bra
<dodel> Jag har bara sett invandrare på städföretag osv.
<maxjezy> utan att ha gått 9 år i grundskola och 3 år gymnasie.
<maxjezy> de klarar sig på 4 månaders svenska kurs på röda korset
<maxjezy> de flesta knegarna i sverige klättrar inte alls
<dodel> Kallas korruption.
<dodel> Men alla vet att invandringen är ett biologiskt vapen!
<maxjezy> nej, det kallas att man inte behöver 9 år grundskola och 3 år gymnasie för att torka skit på gamlingar
<maxjezy> alla behöver inte gå i skolan
<dodel> Man behöver inte gå i skolan om man kan jobba billigt eller gratis ;)
<maxjezy> har du en miljon på fickan?
<dodel> Fast nu får ju invandrarna samma lön som oss alla andra, men det har med att staten betalar 75 % av lönen och arbetsgivaren betalar 25 %
<dodel> maxjezy, nope :)
<maxjezy> det klart de ska få samma lön annars är det slaveri som våra barnbarn sedan får skämmas för.
<realubot> maxjezy: Det är ju hela anledningen till flyktinginvandringen. De kommer hit och efter 5 år är de arbetsföra.
<dodel> Nope. En spark i häcken kan dom få och raka vägen till grundskolan precis som alla andra :)
<maxjezy> realubot, precis, effektivt folk som lär sig snabbt
<realubot> Istället för att samhället ska betala för barnomsorg, skola e.t.c. i upp till 20 år.
<maxjezy> realubot, som det ser ut nu är det inte 20 år vi pratar om
<maxjezy> barnen börjar i skola redan som 1-2 åringar
<maxjezy> och går där tills de är 25-30.
<dodel> Jag håller med att skolan mellan lågstadiet och gymnasiet är värdelöst
<dodel> Men universitetet är en helt annan skola
<maxjezy> där har ni hemliga klubbar med hemliga handskak och hemliga koder för att känna igen varandra?
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> dodel, gissa på hur gammal realubot är
<dodel> maxjezy, Han är ändre än dig
<realubot> dodel: En univ. utb. är väldigt ineffektiv om man inte ska fortsätta med forskning.
<realubot> dodel: Det ingenjörer lär sig är teknik-allmänbildning och att lösa problem.
<dodel> realubot, Du tar en kandidat om du ska börja med forskning.
<realubot> dodel: Resten är detlajer.
<maxjezy> dodel, jag har forskat utan att gått klart gymnasiet
<realubot> *detaljer
<dodel> maxjezy, de svenska universiteten's examen är anpassade för utomlandsjobb. Dock så är polska examen förbjudna i Sverige för vi litar inte på polackerna :D haha
<maxjezy> vill inte gå in på detaljer men det är inom genetisk förädling
<kodein> realubot: nja, riktigt så långt skulle jag inte gå, däremot är det ingen som bryr sig ifall du har en examen eller inte efter nåt år på arbetsmarknaden
<dodel> realubot, Men ska man börja forska så måste man MINST ha en magisterexamen. För att få en magister så måste du ha MINST en kandidag eller 180 högskolepoäng.
<maxjezy> dodel, läste du vad jag skrev?
<kodein> på mitt jobb måste man ha en examen, däremot spelar det inte så stor roll vad det är för examen.
<maxjezy> jag har inget av det du skriver
<maxjezy> men har forskat i flera år.
<dodel> maxjezy,  vad har du forskat i då?
<maxjezy> vill inte gå in på detaljer men det är inom genetisk förädling av växtlighet
<dodel> maxjezy,  aha...rasforskning! Men det låter bra :)
<maxjezy> och nej, jag släpper inte min forskning i tidsskrifter
<maxjezy> men jag är mycket framstående forskare inom mitt område
<realubot> kodein: Okej. Det är en inträdesbiljett till jobb också då.
<kodein> realubot: tüp
<realubot> ingenjör == teknisk "allmänbildning" + problemlösning + inträdesbiljett
<Philip5> dodel: maxjezy kanske är gammal föreståndare för SIFR... ;)
<dodel> realubot, Ingenjör = Person som har rätt i allt
<dodel> :D
<maxjezy> jag kan tyvärr inte gå in på detaljer för det skulle äventyra allt mitt arbete
<Philip5> dodel: ingen jör = latmask
<maxjezy> men jag vill
<kodein> ingen kommer titta på ditt högstadiebetyg så fort du börjat gymnasiet, ingen kommer titta på ditt gymnasiebetyg så fort du börjat högskola/jobba, ingen kommer titta på dina högskolebetyg så fort du jobbat ett par år
<dodel> Philip5, dock inte utbildningar....skojar bara. Utbildningen är ganska slapp
<realubot> Det stämmer nog.
<realubot> Jag visar gärna upp mitt högstadiebetyg. Jag hade bra högstadiebetyg.
<realubot> Synd att arbetsgivarna inte är intresserade.
<maxjezy> realubot, synd bara att inte grundskole eleverna får veta sanningen
<maxjezy> den mörkas alltid i media
<realubot> maxjezy: Vilken sanning är det du tänker på?
<maxjezy> att betygen blir värdelösa så fort man slutat skolan
<maxjezy> vad är betyg i 7an värt?
<maxjezy> i 5an?
<realubot> maxjezy: Ja, jag har blivit ordentligt lurad av skolan faktiskt. Jag trodde att det var viktigt med bra betyg.
<maxjezy> jag var smart så jag sket i betyg
<maxjezy> satsade på brudarna istället
<realubot> Man kommer längre med mild ADHD än med bra betyg.
<dodel> realubot, Men skolan är bara till för ett filter. Där man rensar ut det orena.
<kodein> min bror började jobba direkt efter nian, det blev folk av honom med
<maxjezy> dodel, tyvärr fungerar filtret dåligt
<maxjezy> vem som helst kan starta ett företag och utföra de tjänster som en skolad pojk gör.
<dodel> maxjezy, Jag vet. Men där jag bor så behövs det inget filter. Alla kids som inte vill göra något i skolan, hänger inte i skolan.  :)
<realubot> maxjezy: Det gjorde du rätt i. Och därför har du tjej och barn nu medan jag får nöja mig med att spela Sex Games på min gamla C64.
<maxjezy> ta en unixkurs på youtube ett par kvällar och "tada!"
<_Trullo> hur ska man komma in på högskola med ig i alla betyg då?
<maxjezy> starta ett företag med ett catchigt namn
<maxjezy> _Trullo, vad ska du dit och göra?
<_Trullo> "kodein" ingen kommer titta på ditt gymnasiebetyg så fort du börjat högskola/jobba
<maxjezy> gå med i en hemlig bög-klubb för cigarrökande män som gillar att titta på bögporr?
<realubot> _Trullo: Vad ska du på högskola att göra?
<_Trullo> jag ska inte in på högskola
<kodein> _Trullo: prova att läsa vad jag skrev igen.
<dodel> Vad har ni för examen då?
<realubot> Vi har ingen examen. Vi arbetar inte så.
<realubot> Vi arbetar ö.h.t. inte.
<kodein> livets hårda skola
<maxjezy> examen in sexuellt erövrande av kvinnor
<kodein> nä, jag tror jag tar och skiter i den här kanalen igen, den har visst inte bättrat sig alls.
<dodel> kodein, är inte LHS ett WT?
<_Trullo> skita i skolan e nog det dummaste man kan göra
<dodel> kodein: https://www.flashback.org/t2043218
<maxjezy> dodel, kodein lämnade, kanalen dög inte.
<dodel> maxjezy,  du får du länken https://www.flashback.org/t2043218
<realubot> Har inte kodein förstått att den här kanalen är hopplöst förlorad?
<maxjezy> dodel, livets hårda skola är något folk som har facebook påstås ha gått när de inte har gått klart skolan
<maxjezy> eller är det meningen att ja ska läsa alla 11 sidorna?
<maxjezy> du försöker tysta mig dodel !
<dodel> maxjezy,  jag har inte sagt något :)
<maxjezy> näe, du försökte få mig att fastna i tråden som jag normalt gör på flashback
<maxjezy> så jag inte spottar ut min intelligens här
<dodel> LHS är som sagt som sägs på Fb
<maxjezy> dodel, jag har arbetat i flera olika länder, jag har tjänat över 250 kr i timmen
<maxjezy> jag har varit chef
<maxjezy> jag har jobbat utan att betala skatt
<maxjezy> men jag tröttnade på pengar och slit hela dagarna
<maxjezy> jag hade 200 kr i timmen redan som 19 åring
<realubot> Vad gör du på dagarna då maxjezy?
<realubot> Hur får du dagarna att gå?
<maxjezy> nu tittar jag mycket på film
<realubot> Okej.
<maxjezy> har varit dåligt väder ett par veckor nu så det har blivit så
<maxjezy> annars i sommras var jag ute endel och ner till havet
<maxjezy> mycket semester i år har det varit
<maxjezy> rest runt i landet
<dodel> http://images.wikia.com/uncyclopedia/images/0/08/Jewcartoon.gif
<dodel> JAG
<maxjezy> dodel, kan du rita så bra?
<dodel> maxjezy, Jag kan faktiskt rita, men inte så där bra. Jag kan däremot kopiera om jag får linjal och penna
<maxjezy> dodel, är det inte i regel så att välutbildade inom den akademiska världen osv är ganska soppiga på att rita, måla, musik osv?
<maxjezy> eller är det en av mina fördomar?
<dodel> maxjezy, Fördommar är bra! Det betyder att det ligger en del sanning i det.
<dodel> Du har helt rätt.
<dodel> maxjezy, kollar man på mer akademiska program på universitetet så är det mest bara hycklare som gär där :)
<maxjezy> tycker vi behöver en stor mångfald
<maxjezy> alla kan inte gå i skolan
<maxjezy> och alla kan inte röka hasch hela dagarna
<realubot> maxjezy: Det är aldrig fel att komma ut, få sol på sig och smaka ren luft.
<maxjezy> kultur är lika viktigt som att utbilda de som ska betala kulturen.
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag tror det är dina fördomar. Jag vet ingenjörsstudenter som är duktiga på musik, teater e.t.c.
<realubot> De har det som seriös hobby.
<maxjezy> ah, jag måste jobba med mina fördomar mera
<maxjezy> jag har iaf slutat vara rasist på heltid
<realubot> Ja. Du måste bli mer tolerant mot ingenjörer.
<realubot> Rör inte min ingenjör!
<maxjezy> har det kommit någon ny linuxdistro som sticker ut lite?
<realubot> Nej.
<maxjezy> det var ju väntat
<realubot> Det är alla lika slätstrukna.
<maxjezy> man hoppas ju att någon liuxdistro tittar på windows 8 och deras fina startmeny (vägg)
<realubot> Hur de än kämpar med GUI så blir det bara en blek kopia av Win/OSX.
<realubot> Användarvänligheten går framåt men är fortfarande hopplöst efter Win/OSX.
<maxjezy> alla linuxhjältar som utvecklar ett användarvänligt system är paranoida troll som tror att bill gates ska ta över världen genom bakdörrar
<maxjezy> de röker säkert hasch
<Philip5> men det är ju sanningen ju!
<dodel> Jag så på TV nyss av misstag. Såg en flicka som gick in på toaletten på ett tåg. Då kom det upp en text och det stog "Försök och göra detta i en bil - SJ för smartare resor". Jag ba http://th01.deviantart.net/fs71/PRE/f/2011/112/e/9/challenge_accepted_in_hd_by_crusierpl-d3enbux.png
<realubot> Det är bara WT som åker SJ.
<maxjezy> haha
<maxjezy> realubot, ja, SJ är fan hemskt
<maxjezy> Norrtåg får SJ att blekna så hårt
<realubot> Alla seriösa personer tar flyget.
<maxjezy> har ni testat norrtåg?
<maxjezy> tv skärmar i varje vagn
<maxjezy> lyx i överflöd
<maxjezy> nästan gratis att resa med
<realubot> Nej. Jag aktar mig för allt norr om Sthlm.
<maxjezy> det blir bara värre ju mer söder ut man kommer med tåg
<maxjezy> norrtåg är bäst, sen xtrafik, sen sj, sen östgöta trafik och allt det där grötiga
<maxjezy> när jag åkte enköping västerås var det minst 40% försenade avgångar
<maxjezy> under 2 års period typ
<realubot> Det är sådana saker som SJ som förgyller livet för oss arbetslösa. Att veta att knegarna sitter fast på ett tåg någonstans på vischan och blir tre timmar försenade till ett jobbmöte.
<maxjezy> en linje som knappt får snö
<realubot> Det är sådana saker som underlättar arbetslöshet. SJ är den arbetslöses kompensation för låg inkomst.
 * andol tycker iofs att det kan vara rätt trevligt att åka tåg.
<maxjezy> andol, har du åkt Norrtåg då?
<realubot> Jo. Det är trevligt att åka tåg. Inte X2000 då för det spyr jag av. Men regionaltåg.
<realubot> Dock är det en fördel om tåget inte missar tidtabellen med ett halvt dygn som SJ gör ibland.
<maxjezy> Sj är iaf bra, man kan betala 2000 för en resa som kostar 200
<maxjezy> då kan man avboka resan och få pengarna tillbaka
<maxjezy> och så kan man köpa internet ombord
<maxjezy> 90 kr för 10 minuters resa
<andol> Första klass på X2000 är riktigt trevligt. Vad gäller regionaltåg så tycker jag att det skiljer väldigt mycket mellan vilken sorts vagnar aktuellt tåg råkar ha.
<realubot> Det kan nog stämma. Jag är inte så berest att jag har märkt så stor skillnad på reginaltågen.
<dodel> maxjezy, Snacka skit om norrtåg?
<dodel> Då gör ni det rätt!
<maxjezy> dodel, nej, norrtåg är bäst
<dodel> SJ > norrtåg
<dodel> maxjezy, skittåg
<realubot> Jag tycker X2000 gungar för mycket. Jag blir på allvar åksjuk så jag nästan spyr.
<dodel> alltid sen
<maxjezy> nej, alltid i tid.
<dodel> maxjezy, Antar du bor i stödra delarna av norrland?
<realubot> dodel: Pluggar du i Umeå eller?
<dodel> realubot, japp
<realubot> Okej.
<realubot> dodel: Ni har sköna linuxkurser där.
<dodel> realubot, därför är jag som jag är
<realubot> dodel: http://www.umu.se/utbildning/program-kurser/kurs/?code=5EL047
<maxjezy> dodel, jo
<maxjezy> ganska mycket söderöver
<maxjezy> men jag har åkt norrut utan problem
<realubot> dodel: Finns kurser i drivrutiner för Linux m.m.
<dodel> maxjezy, Men ni icke-norrlänningar vet inte hur det känns att bo här uppe. Varje dag är som ett straff för sina synder man ej har begått :)
<maxjezy> ni?
<dodel> realubot, det vore underbart, men jag ska läsa något mer Hard Core!
<maxjezy> jag är ju mer norrlänning än du!
<dodel> maxjezy, du menar jag :)
<maxjezy> then it makes even less more sense
<maxjezy> dodel, tror du att USA kommer vilja ge dig greencard då?
<maxjezy> NSA vet ju att du är positiv till linux
<maxjezy> frihetskämpar inom armen, idk.
<dodel> greencard?
<realubot> dodel: Utan greencard får du smita in över gränsen mellan Mexico och US.
<dodel> jaha, Nee jag behöver inget Gcard. Jag bor i Sverige :)
<dodel> Norrland menar jag
<HeMan> dodel: nejdå, det är ett straff att bo i Stockholm
<dodel> HeMan: Det är det garanterat.
<HeMan> dodel: hade det bara funnits några bra jobb i Skellefteå hade jag flyttat tillbaka
<dodel> 10 dagar...tror du jag hinner?
<dodel> Är på vridning
<maxjezy> HeMan, frågade du frugan om miniräknaren?
<dodel> fan!
<dodel> skrev på fel chat!
<HeMan> maxjezy: jepp, var ett stort fett nej på telefon med app
 * realubot trivs i storstaden.
<maxjezy> HeMan, står det i läroplanen / skollagen eller är det bara individuell uppfattning?
<HeMan> maxjezy: de har en lista över godkända miniräknare
<maxjezy> aha.
<maxjezy> microsoftandan.
<maxjezy> skolan vill få alla att tro att 1+1=2
<maxjezy> men sanningen är att 1+1 ibland är = 3
<HeMan> maxjezy: vissa gymnasieskolor lånar ut räknare
<maxjezy> HeMan, i min gymnasieskola så sålde läraren räknare
<maxjezy> till nedsatt pris
<maxjezy> utan kvitto
<maxjezy> man undrar ju hur lagligt det är
<maxjezy> och vart räknarna kom ifrån
<maxjezy> tror det är ganska vanligt att skolorna säljer material till elever utan kvitto
<maxjezy> dör även på lackutbildningen så fick vi köpa prylar till nedsatt pris utan kvitto
 * Philip5 tycker det är lite kul att jönköpings högskola nu stolt infört att alla som tas in på lärarutbildningen måste ha minst 0,5 på högskoleprovet för det ska borga för kvalitet och att vem som helst inte kan bli lärare hos dem... :O
<andol> Philip5: Njae, själv tycker jag att det är rätt ointressant med intagningspoäng etc, att rätt väg istället är att se till att de kurser som ingår på utbildningen är tillräckligt krävande att få godkänt på.
<dodel> Köp en Casio
<dodel> Kom igen nu! Nu sjunger vi ramsan!
<dodel> My wife will never cook or clean,
<dodel> She still the money spends.
<dodel> Who knew when I first chose my mate
<dodel> That she would put on that much weight.
<dodel> Or sex we like for sure,
<dodel> If it only worked with her.
<dodel> Please K-I-L-L, K-I-L-L me, me, me.
<dodel> Så här går ramsan
<dodel> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKtlTVuYj4s
 * realubot fixar käk.
<dodel> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKtlTVuYj4s
<dodel> Se länken och utbilda er!
<realubot> maxjezy lär mig allt jag behöver veta när han har utbildat sig. Det hänger på honom.
<dodel> se al bundy! Ta vara på lärdomen från Herren Al
<maxjezy> al bundys fru gick och blev fru till motorcykelklubbledaren i SOA
<maxjezy> lämnade bundy
<Philip5> och al bundy gick och gifte sig med en ung sexig latina i modern family... så det kan bli
<maxjezy> har inte sett det :)
<maxjezy> Philip5, är det bra?
<Philip5> jag har inte följt det mer än sett några avsnitt
<Philip5> nu sitter jag och surfar runt info om vilken analog s/v film jag ska beställa :D
<maxjezy> har du sett den digitala rullen för analpga kameror?
<Philip5> den är väl bara prototyp
<maxjezy> någon som vet hur man ändrar textstorlek i det fältet man skriver i ?
<maxjezy> xchat that is
<Philip5> i xchats inställningar ;)
<maxjezy> är du säker på att det går?
<Philip5> ja
<maxjezy> najs
<maxjezy> nu funkar det ju
<maxjezy> vet du om det går att ändra i webläsare också?
<maxjezy> i www fältet tex?
<maxjezy> och i textfält på hemsidor?
<Philip5> gör det säkert
<maxjezy> texten blir så liten när jag kör full HD
<maxjezy> man kan ju scrolla upp texten på hemsidor
<maxjezy> men input är så litet
#ubuntu-se 2013-09-25
<Swetjej> Vad stöder en Pentium-processor för sidstorlekar? Jag fick fram 4 MB, 2 MB, och deras standard 4 KB, har man glömt någon?
<larsemil> god morgon
<Barre> fmorrn
<andol> morgens
<hexabit> God morgon!! :)
<l0p3n> God morgon!
<hexabit> Jag behöver lite filmtips. Jag ligger sjuk.
<einand> hexabit: vilken Genre?
<larsemil> hexabit: oblivion
<hexabit> oblivion har jag sett. Den var bra.
<einand> hexabit: Lotr och Hobit
<hexabit> skriver från mobilen istället..
<larsemil> hexabit: hmm.
<hexabit_m> så im back
<hexabit_m> Gärna kriminalare eller konspirationer.
<andol> hexabit_m: Sett något utav tv-serien Person of Interest? Verkar ju passa in lite i både de två kategorierna.
<andol> hexabit_m: Likaså med Bron (vilket ju både finns is Svensk/Dansk version såväl som i Amerikansk.)
<hexabit_m> andol: Kanon ska kolla upp dem direkt! :)
<hexabit_m> Tackar!
<andol> bitte
<larsemil> springbreakers ska vara väldigt bra också
<bamsefar> delhage, HeMan: Jag har ett märkligt problem med slapds initscript i el6. Om jag kör sh /etc/init.d/slapd start eller bash /etc/init.d/slapd start så startar det, kör jag /etc/init.d/slapd start eller service slapd start så failar det. Any clues?
<delhage> bamsefar: ls -lZ /etc/init.d/slapd
<bamsefar> delhage: -rwxr-xr-x. root root system_u:object_r:slapd_initrc_exec_t:s0 /etc/init.d/slapd
<bamsefar> Precis installerat paketet.
<delhage> bamsefar: vad får du för fel? pastbin
<bamsefar> Den säger failed bara.
<delhage> och om du kör stop och sen start??
<delhage> status
<delhage> etc
<bamsefar> stop funkar, men inte start.
<bamsefar> status funkar också
<delhage> service slapd start
<delhage> vad säger status?
<bamsefar> service slapd status säger running respektive not running om jag startat med sh /etc/init.d/slapd start.
<bamsefar> Båda kör /bin/bash -c 'ulimit -S -c 0 >/dev/null 2>&1 ; /usr/sbin/slapd -h " ldap:/// ldapi:///" -u ldap'
<bamsefar> Jag vet inte alls vad detta kan bero på.
<delhage> om du kör service slapd start då?
<bamsefar> Det funkar inte heller.
<bamsefar> setenforce 0 löste det. :)
<bamsefar> Vad roligt
<bamsefar> Hrrm nu funkar det.
<bamsefar> Vafan
<bamsefar> Även med selinux enforcing
<bamsefar> delhage: type=SYSCALL msg=audit(1380099248.128:25663): arch=c000003e syscall=87 success=no exit=-13 a0=7ffc522e2b52 a1=1 a2=0 a3=7ffff412fe60 items=0 ppid=14127 pid=14128 auid=0 uid=0 gid=0 euid=0 suid=0 fsuid=0 egid=0 sgid=0 fsgid=0 tty=pts0 ses=975 comm="slapd" exe="/usr/sbin/slapd" subj=unconfined_u:system_r:slapd_t:s0 key=(null) verkar vara det som har pajjat
<bamsefar> audit2why säger ingenting om den raden.
<delhage> bamsefar: pastea raden som det står type=AVC på istället
<bamsefar> type=AVC msg=audit(1380099987.406:25688): avc:  denied  { unlink } for  pid=14320 comm="slapd" name="ldapi" dev=dm-2 ino=260233 scontext=unconfined_u:system_r:slapd_t:s0 tcontext=unconfined_u:object_r:var_run_t:s0 tclass=sock_file
<delhage> hm
<bamsefar> Är det så enkelt som att det var fel context på /var/run/ldapi ?
<delhage> bamsefar: nja, det ser rätt ut
<bamsefar> srwxrwxrwx. root root unconfined_u:object_r:slapd_var_run_t:s0 ldapi
<bamsefar> Sådär säger den nu när det funkar.
<delhage> aha
<delhage> då var det det
<bamsefar> Jepp, tack och bock för hjälpen
<bamsefar> delhage: Antar jag rätt när jag tänker att service startar i rätt context medans sh /etc/init.d/slapd startar med mitt skals context och det var därför jag fick det här fenomenet?
<delhage> bamsefar: yep, när du kör skriptet direkt eller via service så sker en transition till en annan context
<bamsefar> Wohoo, I know things. :)
<delhage> :)
<larsemil> logstalgia <3
<realubot> Svartholm Warg fick straffet sänkt till 1 år i hovrätten.
<realubot> Wargen har blivit medias hackerkändis. Snart blir han bjuden på kändisfester.
<maxjezy> hur sitter han?
<maxjezy> öppen anstalt?
<maxjezy> kan han komma och gå?
<maxjezy> onlinepizza.se kör de dit?
<maxjezy> får han sitta i datasalen tro?
<maxjezy> :P
<maxjezy> realubot, jag tror inte kändisarna tar med sig några smartphones på kalas där Svartholm befinner sig
<realubot> maxjezy: Nej. Är svartholm på festen så får man nog lämna smartfånen hemma.
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag tror inte han sitter av första delen av straffet på öppen anstalt i.a.f. Han har ju en benägenhet att hålla sig undan "rättvisan" och då får han nog sitta på en sluten anstalt.
<maxjezy> realubot, de kunde ju satt åt han hårt om de velat
<maxjezy> upp till 6 års fängelse misstänker jag att han kunde fått
<swegirl> Någon som vet vad som genererar ett ”Interrupt to operating system”?
<larsemil> varför skriver inte awk till stdout?
<maxjezy> swegirl, "an interrupt is a signal to the processor emitted by hardware or software indicating an event that needs immediate attention."
<maxjezy> kan det vara något?
<maxjezy> bara googlade på det du sa.
<swegirl> Maxjezy sen är det en bild där man ska avgöra vad i bilden genererar interrupt men vet inte vad som skulle göra det
<maxjezy> swegirl, svårt att veta utan att se bilden
<maxjezy> men finns det någon hårdvara på bilden?
<swegirl> https://www.google.se/search?sa=G&hl=sv&authuser=0&tbm=isch&tbs=simg:CAQSVxpVCxCo1NgEGgIICgwLELCMpwgaLgosCAESBv0H_1wf-Bxog-yhdafita6ech5t3OGuAnN-QgCYpZ0vapHNwMngHy6EMCxCOrv4IGgoKCAgBEgTpRVa8DA&ei=D7lCUvzSN8Sg4gS14YCwDQ&ved=0CCcQwg4oAA&biw=1366&bih=667&dpr=1#facrc=_&imgrc=dxAMIwZb6AGUaM%3A%3BhFw-zkG7PZrHsM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.iwt-kdg.be%252Fpersoneel%252FVan%252520Hove%252520Hugo%252Fcursussen%252FOpSys%252FMemoryManagement%25
<swegirl> Förstår inte hur man ska veta det?
<maxjezy> swegirl, jadu..
<maxjezy> har du valt rätt väg i livet?
<swegirl> kan du hjälpa mig eller inte?
<maxjezy> de där pilarna pekar åt ett håll och jag får för mig att comparator kan vara skyldig
<maxjezy> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparator
<maxjezy> swegirl, jag vet ingenting om ämnet.
<maxjezy> realubot, vad tror du?
<Swegirl> Hur räknar man ut acess tid?
<Swegirl> access
<larsemil> jag har ett problem. jag behöver hjälp av en skarpare hjärna och idag tänker jag att HeMan är rätt person.
<larsemil> jag netcattar en fil och vill visualisera den med logstalgia. Allt ser bra ut. Men det är inte riktigt den info jag vill ha
<larsemil> så jag kör den genom ett perlskript som parsar logfilen och ger mig det viktigaste.
<larsemil> nu helt plötsligt så burstar filen istället. läser den 20 rader åt gången. istället för en och en rad.
<larsemil> hur får man perl att läsa rad för rad och inte blockvis
<andol> larsemil: <STDIN>, eller motsvarande
<larsemil> jag använder stdin
<larsemil> problemet är att perl läser tail -f blockvis
<David-A> larsemil: många kommandon som skriver rad-för-rad när output är till terminalen buffrar när output är till inte-en-terminal. t.ex. om "program" matar ut en rad i taget så kommer "program | grep '.*'" att buffra.
<David-A> larsemil: i det här fallet kan det vara tail som buffrar o inte perl, om tail är före perl i pipan.
<larsemil> David-A: om jag kör det utan parsern i mellan så buffrar det inte
<larsemil> men kanske var det som var din poäng
<David-A> larsemil: det finns några kommandon sdtbuf o unbuffer för att lura kommandon att flusha varje rad som till en terminal. men jag tycker inte de fungerar bra.
<larsemil> fick det inte att fungera.
<larsemil> provade med båda dem
<larsemil> ska prova att taila direkt i perl istället
<David-A> larsemil: jag får rader direkt från perl när jag har en process som skriver till /tmp/xxx o samtidigt gör:   tail -f /tmp/xxx | perl -pe 's/a/A/'
<larsemil> jag med. men när jag slänger på en till pipe sen så...
<David-A> larsemil: tail -f blabla | perl -pe blabla | nåntingmer # ja då kommer nog perl att buffra, o unbuffer kan nog inte lura perl att låta bli
<larsemil> samma med awk.
<David-A> larsemil: kolla variabel $| i perl!
<larsemil> David-A: hur sjutton googlar man den. ;)
<David-A> larsemil: som #!   :)
<larsemil> David-A: http://codepad.org/Wb9bu1e5
<larsemil> skriptet är inte klart, använder systemtid nu.
<larsemil> men förstår inte hur jag ska använda $| i det där
<David-A> larsemil: man perlvar  följt av /\$\|
<larsemil> David-A: nu funkar det.
<larsemil> !kaka David-A
<ubot2`> Factoid 'kaka David-A' not found
<larsemil> !kaka | David-A
<larsemil> äh
<larsemil> en kaka ska du ha!
<larsemil> <3
<David-A> med kladdig fyllning :) åh tack
<maxjezy> larsemil, har du barn på förskola?
<larsemil> en hög
<larsemil> maxjezy: hurså?
<larsemil> hur gör man om man vill köra en sekundär x-server på hdmi porten på en dator?
<bamsefar> Man startar en
<maxjezy> larsemil, näe, jag har ju haft min dotter på förskola men för några veckor sedan var det en galning där som försökte kidnappa ett barn typ och poliserna kom och killen slog ner 2 poliser
<maxjezy> och nu står där en securitasvakt som hjälp ifall något händer
<maxjezy> så jag har valt att hitta annat alternativ, tycker säkerhetstänket är dåligt
<maxjezy> öppen förskola verkar svårt att få plats på så det blir nog öpppethus kyrkis framöver
<maxjezy> larsemil, tänkte bara kolla vilken typ av förskola du hade om du hade någon öht.
<David-A> maxjezy: är det inte säkrast att behålla samma förskola då? om den har vakt o alla andra INTE har det.
<maxjezy> David-A, om han återkommer och det finns en obeväpnad securitasvakt, vad ska denna göra?
<maxjezy> två poliser klarade inte av gripandet
<maxjezy> de åkte på stryk
<David-A> maxjezy: om han går till en som inte har nån vakt alls då? det borde ju vara logisk för han att tänka så, fast logik kanske inte är hans starka sida.
<maxjezy> han har sitt barn på förskolan som jag pratar om
<maxjezy> därför han ville ta sig in där
<maxjezy> men han har inte vårdnaden
<Swegirl> Hur beräknar man access tid?
<andol> Swegirl: Återigen, kontext. Det finns måga sorters access-tid.
<Swegirl> T.ex. Beräkna accesstiden för en hårddisk som snurrar med varvtalet 7200 rpm och vars söktid är 3,0 millisekunder.
<Swegirl> andol
<dodel> Whohoo! Snacka om snygg brud på tuben! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKtlTVuYj4s
<P1ersson> part
<Peppe_> Hej
<Peppe_> Fan Xubuntu gör min dator så jävla varm
<Peppe_> min laptop
<Peppe_> Vf???
<Peppe_> jävla windows
<Peppe_> Hatar hata den
<Peppe_> det e jag förresten Peyam
<Peppe_> Om ngn undrar
<Peppe_> Farbror peyam för o va mer exakt
<maxjezy> Peppe_, jag misstänkte att det var du innan jag läste att det var du.
<Peppe_> hur+?
<maxjezy> tror det har o göra med hur du skriver
<Peppe_> haha
<maxjezy> eller såg jag undermedvetet att det stod peyam längre ner
<maxjezy> vem vet hur hjärnan funkar
<lord4163> Peppe_: kör nån annan Linux då, typ en som är uppdaterad som arch :)
<Peppe_> orka rinte längre
<Peppe_> tar så jäkla lång tid
<maxjezy> sälj alla datorer du har och köp en macbook air
<maxjezy> labyrint - gottsunda
<maxjezy> har ni hört låten?
<maxjezy> groovy shit
<dodel> Någon som är bra på snabba upp andoridtelefonen?
<dodel> Jag har 512 mb ram på luren men jag har alltid ca 40 mb ledigt
<dodel> Jag har Facebook, Outlook, Skype igång alltid och jag kan INTE acceptera att jag bara ska ha 40 mb ledigt.
<andol> dodel: Varför kan du inte acceptera det?
<lord4163> maxjezy: skita inte upp min skärm, tack.
<dodel> För outlook ska dra ca 30 mb ram, Skype ska dra 40 mb ram. Andorid ska inte dra över 300 mb ram ens
<maxjezy> lord4163, va snackaruom?
<lord4163> madbear: 17:51
<andol> dodel: Nu vet jag iofs inte hur Android beter sig, men vanliga linux-system är ju rätt duktiga på att använda ledigt RAM för allehanda cachade, som sedan kan frigöras vid behov.
<dodel> andol Jag har en "app" som ska rensa lite skräp. Men det blir inte så mycket bättre med det.
<dodel> Tror du inte man kan ominstallera?
<lord4163> Fan jag kan nästan grina.
<dodel> Ubuntu. Tror ni att jag kan köra det på 1 Ghz CPU dual core och 512 mb ram?
<dodel> Alltså mobilen min.
<dodel> Jahapp! Då har man förstört mobilen också!
<dodel> Råkade stänga av alla program och nu kan man inte ringa
<dodel> fixat!
<peyam> HEj
<maxjezy> tjenna
<peyam> Allt väl?
#ubuntu-se 2013-09-26
<andol> morgens
<larsemil> http://larsemil.se/using-logstalgia-to-visualize-apache-logs/
<MaxJezy> jobbigt hur man får hoppa mellan trialversioner av chatklienter i windows
<MaxJezy> xchat 30 dagar, sen 30 dagar mIRC
<MaxJezy> sen får man installera om windows för att börja om
<sakjur> MaxJezy: https://www.smuxi.org/ ?
<larsemil> du kan ju köra en som inte är trialware. :)
<larsemil> MaxJezy: vad är det för fel på irssi?
<MaxJezy> larsemil, irssi följer ingen känd standard för hur man gör saker
<MaxJezy> jag vill att alla gui jag använder ska använda samma användarvänliga möjligheter som är inplementerade i hjärnan sedan man började med datorer i princip
<MaxJezy> inte för att varken xchat eller mIRC använder dessa men, det tar inte många sekunder att förstå att det inte gör det, irssi kräver konstant surfande på google
<larsemil> weechat?
<MaxJezy> weechat verkar kräva av användaren att den kan installera det också
<MaxJezy> följer inte ens standard där
<larsemil> sudo apt-get install weechat
<MaxJezy> för windows då menar jag
<MaxJezy> "mIRC" "installera om windows" osv trodde jag förklarade detta  :)
<larsemil> jag säger som till mina föräldrar: "jag ger inte support på microsofts produkter"
<MaxJezy> aja, jag installerade mIRC så jag har 30 dagar till att skjuta på problemet
<MaxJezy> har bara 57 dagar kvar tills formatering av datorn med
<larsemil>  dagarvarför formatera datorn om
<larsemil> 57 dagar
<MaxJezy> jag har 90 dagar trial på windows
<Henric> (Henric) Vill att enbart 1 grupp skall få tillgång till en mapp (+undermappar). Alltså rwx och resten ska inte ha någon åtkomst. Hur gör jag det lättast?
<Henric> Är i terminal :)
<MaxJezy> larsemil varför väljer du att inte ge support till windowsanvändare?
<MaxJezy> gäller det även för dina kunder?
<christoffer> Någon här inne som använder eller har använt Jenkins med Github plugin?
<antii> Bläkh
<MaxJezy> vad bläkh:ar du åt antii?
<larsemil> MaxJezy: ja. i princip.
<antii> MaxJezy: Skumt problem som jag har stött på.
<larsemil> oGG: kom hjit!
<oGG> larsemil: ja kommer.. kyl.
<Stirner> Hej hopp kanalen
<Stirner> jag har en fråga
<Stirner> är det någon som har erfarenhet eller teoretisk kunskap hurvida man kan spela spel som t ex wow i en virituell maskin som kör windows xp/7 med ubuntu i botten?
<sakjur> Stirner: WoW spelas bäst i Wine
<peyam> asså det e verkligen stor skillnad på vanliga tangenbord och mekaniska
<peyam> det märker jag verje gång jag skriver i Skolan
<yarre> peyam, fint med "island" tangentbord med
<peyam> jaha
<peyam> yarre: nej gillar inte det
<peyam> finns det ngn lättare variant än Cheese?
<yarre> Cheese? webcam programmet?
<peyam> a
<yarre> Det är väl så simpelt de kan bli?
<MaxJezy> det finns ett webcamprogram som är cli
<MaxJezy> väldigt smidigt då det lagrar jpegs på disk
<peyam> cli?
<MaxJezy> som man sedan kan rendera till valfritt format utan qualityloss
<peyam> lightweight?
<sakjur> peyam: command-line interface
<MaxJezy> cli=matrixliknande haxxorutrymme på datorn som datornördar speciellt går igång på, de sägs effektivisera arbetet men jag tror det är en illusion som de inte vill släppa
<peyam> lightweight?
<MaxJezy> finns inga studier som pekar på att cli skulle vara effektivare än gui, snarare tvärtom.
<sakjur> MaxJezy: vem argumenterar du med?
<MaxJezy> lättvikt är inte programmet, det skriver helatiden på hårddisk.
<yarre> MaxJezy, en kombo av båda är att föredra
<MaxJezy> yarre, ja, det är sundt tänk.
<MaxJezy> nästan i regel går alltid allt fortare att utföra i en gui miljö.
<sakjur> MaxJezy: eh, ej.
<sakjur> *nej
<yarre> MaxJezy, som vadå?
<MaxJezy> yarre, allt
<MaxJezy> i princip.
<MaxJezy> vill ni att jag ska bevisa det så kan jag göra det
<yarre> Shoot :)
<sakjur> MaxJezy: awesome, plz do.
<MaxJezy> en hemsida tex, en gui för det kan man skapa en hemsida genom på några minuter
<MaxJezy> som är ganska avancerad dessutom.
<yarre> MaxJezy, njaaa
<MaxJezy> ett program i en gui kan alltid motsvara ett i cli
<yarre> Du kan skapa en enkel hemsida med ett GUI program
<sakjur> MaxJezy: Yes, men till vilket pris?
<MaxJezy> och att röra musen till en knapp går snabbare än att skriva en command line rad
<sakjur> MaxJezy: nej.
<yarre> men du behöver en texteditor för att kunna få nånting fint/effektivt
<MaxJezy> sakjur, sluta med sånt där moralskitsnack
<MaxJezy> yarre, nej, en gui kan utföra allt vad en cli kan
<sakjur> moral? det är inte moral. det är ren UX
<sakjur> "tree -f . | grep *.log"
<MaxJezy> skapa en gui för era cli commands så slipper ni skriva dem.
<yarre> MaxJezy, tvärtom också, nu handlade de om vilket som var enklast/snabbast
<sakjur> MaxJezy: Vet du hur lång tid det tar att skapa ett användarvänligt GUI?
<MaxJezy> nej, men det är för nästan alla datoranvändare på jorden en fördel med gui.
<yarre> lättare att få mormor att skriva ls i en terminal än att hitta en filhanterare inne i nån meny nånstans
<MaxJezy> programmerare utformar gui efter standarder som hjärnan inte ens behöver lära sig om och om igen
<sakjur> MaxJezy: nej, tvärtom faktiskt
<peyam> Gui funkar lika bra som annat om man e bra på det
<MaxJezy> så, programmerare skapar inte gui för effektivisering?
<peyam> va fan diskutera ni om, som två nördar som precis börjat med datorer
<MaxJezy> det är för att sälja program som är färgglada?
<yarre> yes
<MaxJezy> jag tror många här lider av posttraumatiskstresssyndrom av syntax error i barndommens basic
<peyam> GUi är användarvänlig och säljer bättre ja
<MaxJezy> forskning säger att hjärnan är bra på att komma ihåg vid repetition
<MaxJezy> men får man ett uppehåll på en längre tid så glömmer man cli commands
<MaxJezy> i en gui, där finns symboler för hela commands
<sakjur> MaxJezy: Inte riktigt
<MaxJezy> och symbolerna är designade efter människans psyke
<sakjur> styrkan i terminalen är för det mesta att kommandon kan länkas ihop
<MaxJezy> det är helt orimligt att ord på olika språk skulle vara lättare att komma ihåg än bilder som skyltar osv.
<sakjur> MaxJezy: Ja. Men att standardisera kring "man X" ger instruktioner och programmet --help ger kortfattade är lätta att komma ihåg.
<MaxJezy> det är ett kraftfullt verktyg om man dedikerar massor med tid och energi till att behärska det, dock är det inte ekonomiskt försvarbart att använda i arbetslivet
<yarre> MaxJezy, Kom att tänka på när jag skulle lägga till ett epost konto i Windows 8 Mail allt man ser är en vit skärm och en muspekare
<MaxJezy> yarre det är inte gui, det är en bugg i programmet.
<MaxJezy> principen kan inte knäckas av en bugg.
<peyam> grabbar
<yarre> tog mig en bra stund att komma på att man skulle trolla med muspekarn i övre högra hörnet sen dra neråt för att få fram symboler att klicka på
<peyam> Cheese wil inte filma
<peyam> den kracshar
<yarre> MaxJezy, nej det är designat så
<MaxJezy> yarre visst finns det program som inte följer human design standards
<MaxJezy> men det hör till ovanligheten
<yarre> typ alla av microsofts nyare program?
<MaxJezy> blender 3d är ett av sånt
<MaxJezy> yarre, nej.
<yarre> Microsoft Word t.ex.
<MaxJezy> dom är väldigt bra program
<peyam> office suger
<MaxJezy> de varnar användarna för saker så de inte förlorar sina arbeten
<peyam> Latex whole way
<yarre> Dom har inga menyer längre o konstiga symboler som inte alls ser likadana ut
<sakjur> MaxJezy: Har du använt _något_ 3D-program? Blender är inte _så_ farligt. Vi bara är inte gjorda för att rita i 3D på tvådimensionella plan..
<MaxJezy> de gör allt för att arbetet ska flyta lätt
<peyam> Latex borde ha en front-end
<yarre> Det är ju det dom inte gör
<sakjur> peyam: finns tusentals.
<MaxJezy> sakjur, blender tex använder musknapp höger för att markera
<MaxJezy> vilket inte följer standard
<peyam> sakjur: inte editor!
<peyam> Grabbar
<peyam> grabbar
<sakjur> MaxJezy: Vems standard?
<peyam> hjälp mig nu
<sakjur> peyam: jo.
<sakjur> det gör det.
<peyam> cheese fryser!
<peyam> sakjur: som vad?
<MaxJezy> sakjur, ska användarna förväntas forska ut hur alla program fungerar?
<MaxJezy> det är tidsödande och man förlorar användare.
<MaxJezy> om iden bakom programmet är att inte attrahera användare så visst.
<MaxJezy> skapa ett program bara du förstår dig på.
<peyam> MaxJezy: alla som följt sakjur  genom åren så vet man att han är emot användarvänlighet! så är det man kan inte ändra på hans åsikt
<yarre> Apple gör det rätt, dom har ju ändrat på allt nu, men saker ligger fortfarande på samma plats som förut
<sakjur> yarre: Fast Apple har typ.. fyra fem olika applikationslaunchers..
<MaxJezy> företagen har gjort fel förr, de ändrar på saker för att nya användare ska få det lättare
<MaxJezy> och då blir gamla rävar sura
<sakjur> MaxJezy: Nej, alla program är inte lika komplicerade som blender
<MaxJezy> även fast de behärskar datorer som veteraner
<sakjur> Blender är ett typiskt program som kräver ett GUI, men som blir som effektivast när man jobbar med kommandon
<yarre> sakjur, applikationslaunchers?
<MaxJezy> sakjur, lets face it. 99,9 % av jordens befolkning skriver inte program, de använder program.
<sakjur> MaxJezy: Även om din statistik stämmer så vad spelar det för roll?
<MaxJezy> sakjur, blender är inte användarvänligt för den breda majoriteten
<MaxJezy> blender är dock kraftfullt
<sakjur> MaxJezy: Nej. Det är inte _RIKTAT_ till den breda majoriteten
<MaxJezy> men det är en magi att förstå programmet
<MaxJezy> jo, de vill givetvis ha användare
<MaxJezy> och nå industrin
<MaxJezy> varför tror du de skapar en 3d app?
<peyam> grabbar
<MaxJezy> för att någon fanboy till opensource ska få testa 3d?
<peyam> användarevänlighet  = vanliga användare , Koder o skt = programmerare
<MaxJezy> om jag hade valt att gå på en annan 3d app
<MaxJezy> likt dom som följer breda standarder
<sakjur> MaxJezy: Nämn en.
<MaxJezy> då hade jag lärt mig snabbare
<MaxJezy> principerna är de samma för att skapa 3d
<MaxJezy> men verktygen skiljer
<MaxJezy> och de verktyg blender har är ibland helt omöjliga att förstå
<MaxJezy> och kom inte och säg att du förstår blender bättre än jag
<MaxJezy> i m the blenderguru over here
<sakjur> ja, Blender har inte lika bra UX som SolidWorks eller Maya. Men, nej - det är inte särskilt mycket värre ändå.
<MaxJezy> jag har dedikerat asmånga timmar på det jävla programmet med sina sjuka spakar
<yarre> MaxJezy, har du följt windows/linux server guider nån gång?
<yarre> med linux guiderna kan du bara köra copy/paste på allting
<yarre> med windowsguiderna måste du manuellt göra som på screenshotsen dom visar
<yarre> det senare tar betydligt mer tid
<MaxJezy> yarre, nej, och jag kan tänka mig att guiderna är bra och det funkar med sånt, men om man skapar ett gui utformat för effektivisering så kommer det spöa alla texteditorer
<sakjur> MaxJezy: I kanske.. 70% av fallen.
<sakjur> resterande 30% spenderar man 90% av tiden på i GUIn
<sakjur> (för att dra statistik från luften)
<yarre> MaxJezy, det går flera minuter fortare att skriva apt-get install firefox än vad det gör att öppna ubuntus software center och därigenom göra samma sak
<MaxJezy> jag förstår principen, nu när ni har lärt er är det bara att använda
<MaxJezy> men ni måste förstå timmarna ni lagt ner
<MaxJezy> kanske blir ni sura för andra får det serverade på gui silverfat?
<sakjur> MaxJezy: färre timmar än jag lagt ner på att försöka förstå menyer.
<sakjur> lol. nej.
<MaxJezy> ungefär som att köpa en produkt för asmycket pengar men senare får andra köpa en bättre produkt gratis.
<sakjur> nej. inte alls så
<sakjur> kanske den dagen någon visar mig att tre knapptryckningar är effektivare än att jag skriver ett kort kommando.
<yarre> sakjur, på en ajpad är det effektivare ;)
<yarre> touch :D
<MaxJezy> det är jättehätigt att kunna massa cli, jag vet.
<MaxJezy> jag kan sudo apt-get install programmet
<yarre> MaxJezy, det går fortare
<MaxJezy> men i windows kan alla användare dubbelklicka och följa simpla instruktioner
<yarre> om man inte har en ubersnabb dator, då kanske de går nästan lika fort att använda gui
<yarre> MaxJezy, not really
<MaxJezy> i windows följer man standarder
<sakjur> MaxJezy: jag använder CLI för att det är _enklare_ och smidigare. Inte för att det skulle vara coolare.
<yarre> det är ju det man inte gör i windows
<sakjur> MaxJezy: NEJNEJNEJNEJ
<MaxJezy> man behöver inte veta hur man packar up gz och alla filformat
<MaxJezy> man laddar en exe och klickar
<sakjur> MaxJezy: msi*
<sakjur> Windowspaket ska levereras som msi.
<sakjur> eller som exe ibland.
<MaxJezy> i ubuntu är det en metod för en fil, en annan för en annan
<sakjur> händer att de är .zip också.
<sakjur> i _vissa_ extremfall så är det en exe, eller msi som i sin tur laddar ner en applikationsinstallerare..
<sakjur> eller en självextraherande zip-fil.
<MaxJezy> sakjur, det är samma standard på dem
<MaxJezy> dubbelklick
<yarre> MaxJezy, om det inte är en .deb fil så är det inte en fil tänkt för att användas i ubuntu
<sakjur> MaxJezy: Det är inte en standard.
<MaxJezy> jo, dubbelklick är standard i windows
<yarre> i vilken windows?
<yarre> i Windows 98 och Windows 8 är det lite såså
<yarre> beroende på vilken inställning du använder :P
<sakjur> och vilket program du försöker installera..
<sakjur> ibland måste du högerklicka och extrahera..
<MaxJezy> det är bredare standardisering i windows
<sakjur> sen när man ska uppdatera sina program.
<yarre> och googla efter dll filer :D
<MaxJezy> linuxdistros har egna standarder
<sakjur> MaxJezy: helt tvärtom
<MaxJezy> och programmerarna har inga standarder för hur paket ska installeras
<sakjur> MaxJezy: Not really, no, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Standard_Base
<peyam> vet ngn hur jag filmar mig sj med SMplayer
<MaxJezy> gui var det som revolutionerade datorn för produktion, speciellt grafisk sådan.
<MaxJezy> bildbehandling, komplex matematik osv.
<sakjur> MaxJezy: Ja, bildbehandling tjänar på grafik.
<MaxJezy> medicinskt
<MaxJezy> gui har gjort världen till vad den är idag
<MaxJezy> men inte utan cli
<sakjur> komplex matematik: Nej, det användes datorer till långt innan GUI, och Python/Matlab är fortfarande väldigt nära CL
<sakjur> MaxJezy: vem argumenterar emot dig där?
<peyam> grabbar
<peyam> snälla
<realubot> Hallå tjejer.
<peyam> snälla
<yarre> om Google glasses/voice input tar fart så blir väl allting CLI igen?
<MaxJezy> tjena realubot
<realubot> MaxJezy: Tjenare.
<yarre> där har du ju inget GUI
<peyam> realubot: hur recordar jag med SMplayer?
<realubot> peyam: Jag vet inte.
<yarre> mPlayer är ju en filmspelare
<realubot> Använd mplayer från Terminalen.
<MaxJezy> yarre, gui är nog på väg ditåt ja
<MaxJezy> men det är nog inte vad vi kallar cli
<peyam> yarre: ja och SMplayer är front -end. hittar inge med inspelning
<yarre> MaxJezy, det är ju det de e :)
<MaxJezy> bara för det inte finns ett gui eär det inte cli
<peyam> realubot: ja men jag vet men jag hittar inte filen sen och den spelar inte in ljud
<yarre> MaxJezy, jo?
<realubot> peyam: Vad är det du försöker göra?
<realubot> peyam: Spela in vad?
<MaxJezy> det är lätt att tro det om man bara ser de två som allt som finns och kommer finnas
<peyam> realubot: spela in mig själv med webcam
<MaxJezy> datorn designas efter människans psyke för effektivisering
<realubot> peyam: Använd Cheese då?
<MaxJezy> man studerar mer o mer hur människan och datorn lättare kan samspela utan kunskap från människan att behöva lära sig integrera med datorn
<peyam> realubot: den fryser när jag ska spela in videon. den e enbug läste jag om
<realubot> peyam: mplayer tv:// -tv driver=v4l2:width=640:height=480:device=/dev/video0
<sakjur> MaxJezy: datorn idag designas nog mer för Candy Crush och pengar ;)
<yarre> och för att se fin ut :)
<peyam> realubot: den spelar inte ljud och orkar inte konfigurera ljudet
<MaxJezy> cli  var ju inte ens först
<realubot> http://brightedges.blogspot.se/2008/06/webcam-and-mplayer.html
<realubot> Där har du ex. på fler options.
<MaxJezy> gui är inte slutet
<realubot> peyam: Har camen en mic då?
<peyam> sakjur: MaxJezy det e lättare för människan att jobba med GUI men det är långt ifrån vad datorn kan förstå. så GUI är bra för människan medans koder är bra för datorn. Man väljer att ha GUI för o att det ska va lättare för människor o hansdkas med sånt.
<peyam> realubot: ja
<realubot> peyam: Fungerar micen med Linux ö.h.t.?
<peyam> realubot: ja på skype
<realubot> Okej.
<MaxJezy> gui är som en bild
<sakjur> peyam: GUI är bara lättare inom vissa usercases, men ja. du har rätt där.
<MaxJezy> mer än tusen ord
<MaxJezy> och man uppfattar bilden snabbare
<sakjur> MaxJezy: men olika tusen ord för alla.
<realubot> peyam: Testat det här: http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/view/3498/record-audio-and-video-from-webcam-using-mencoder
<MaxJezy> så man kan agera därefter snabbare
<peyam> realubot: nu hittar jag med ljud också men hur trycker jag så att den ska sluta filma och spara filen?
<realubot> peyam: Ctrl+C
<realubot> Antar jag?
<MaxJezy> jag förstår iaf att folk gillar cli
<peyam> testade men vet ej var den sprar bilden
<MaxJezy> jag gillar blender även fast det ibland är helt efterblivet
<MaxJezy> man vänjer sig att leva med det.
<MaxJezy> och börjar gilla det iaf, även fast det har svagheter
<realubot> Du får ju använda -o filename.avi för att spara till fil eller något.
<peyam> Grafik är skit. koder är najs
<MaxJezy> man vill inte känna att ens kunskaper man samlat på sig inte är värda att använda
<sakjur> MaxJezy: fast, nej.
<yarre> Man skalar ju av grafiken mer o mer nu för tiden
<peyam> realubot: ja själva kommanden namnger filen men jag vil kunna se den i ngn mapp också
<sakjur> det finns ingenting som är såpass smidigt som SSH för att styra 20-5000 datorer.
<MaxJezy> yarre, grafiken finns i cli med
<MaxJezy> det är det man vill ta bort mer o mer.
<MaxJezy> allt visuellt
<realubot> peyam: Du kan ju alltdi testa guvcview om du vill ha GUI.
<MaxJezy> målet är att användaren ska kunna integrera med datorn som om det vore en självklarhet från födseln
<yarre> http://static4.businessinsider.com/image/4f4548846bb3f7fc61000002-1200/windows-20-came-out-in-1987-the-first-versions-of-microsoft-word-and-excel-ran-on-it-it-also-caused-apple-to-file-a-look-and-feel-lawsuit-against-microsoft-for-ripping-off-some-elements-of-the-macintosh-and-lisa-apple-did-not-win-that-case.jpg
<yarre> http://www.c-sharpcorner.com/UploadFile/8ea152/convert-text-to-a-table-or-table-to-text-in-word-2013/Images/Data-group-in-word2013.jpg
<sakjur> Kolla på iOS eller Android. Jättesvaga operativssystem, helt enkelt för att de har valt att lyfta bort komplexiteten i det underliggande systemet från användarens upplevelse. Det passar kanske 90%
<yarre> windows 2.0 -> word 2013 :P
<MaxJezy> man ska inte behöva lära sig någonting om datorer för att utföra dagliga rutiner
<sakjur> MaxJezy: Nej. Det ska man kanske inte behöva
<peyam> realubot: jag tror jag kör det faktiskt
<sakjur> men som t.ex. sysadmin så är ens dagliga rutiner något som KRÄVER en förståelse av datorer och system
<MaxJezy> i framtiden kan vi iaf när vi är gamla gubbar berätta för våra barn och barnbarn hur det var att jobba med tröga datorer
<MaxJezy> och det bär vi med oss med stolthet
<sakjur> kanske.
<MaxJezy> serverrack stora som smörgåstårtor
<sakjur> vi kanske har hjärnaktivitetsstyrda datorer - men tills dess så tror jag inte att jag kommer kunna tro på en ren GUI-miljö.
<peyam> realubot: den var mkt lightweightare än cheese
<MaxJezy> sakjur, nej, vissa saker behöver inte utvecklas mot gui om inte marknaden kommersialiserar det
<MaxJezy> och miljoner människor ska utföra de sysslor som idag är starkast i cli
<realubot> peyam: Mm.
<MaxJezy> för effektivisering mot gui ett sånt fall skulle spara upplärningskostnader osv.
<MaxJezy> om man har ett väl utvecklat gui enligt senaste standard för integrering av människa och dator kommunikation
<yarre> oj? http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?p=930255
<MaxJezy> ett bra exempel för att förstå gui's starka sida är fjärrstyrning av datorer idag.
<peyam> realubot: tack. den funkar perfekt
<yarre> det där va inte lite billigt? :P
<MaxJezy> är det ett bokstöd?
<realubot> peyam: Pengarna.
<realubot> peyam: There is no such thing as a free lunch.
<peyam> realubot: pengar?
<realubot> peyam: För att jag hjälpte dig.
<realubot> peyam: 1 000 kr.
<realubot> Introduktionspris.
<peyam> hehe.har inte råd
<peyam> har 20 kr i mitt konto
<realubot> peyam: Fattiglapp.
<MaxJezy> varför linux inte blir stort är för det säljer sig inte tillräckligt. det har en användarbas som står för mänskliga rättigheter osv.
<yarre> Linux har ju större användarbas än något annat operativsystem
<peyam> MaxJezy: Nej. det e för att Hårdvaro företagen inte samarbetar
<realubot> yarre: Android?
<yarre> realubot, yosh
<realubot> yarre: Eller hur har Linux en större användarbas?
<yarre> och allt annat
<MaxJezy> peyam, linux sammarbetar inte med militärindustrin
<MaxJezy> som windows gör
<MaxJezy> det kommer vi säkert se ändring på
<peyam> MaxJezy: Linux gör inte det???? det finns ingen o be om tillåtelse för
<MaxJezy> någon distro säljer ut
<peyam> vill militären göra det så gör de det
<MaxJezy> men varför? de har redan användarna hos windows
<peyam> ??
<MaxJezy> militären sponsrar spelindustrin genom att sponsra hårdvaruindustrin.
<yarre> 99% av alla firewalls kör inte windows
<MaxJezy> och tvärtom.
<MaxJezy> yarre, men vanligt folk bryr sig inte om firewalls och servrar
<MaxJezy> de bryr sig om COD
<peyam> MaxJezy: jag älskar linux och ngn gång jag startar eget jag kör med Linux (xubuntu fra,för allt)
<MaxJezy> jag älskar med linux peyam
<MaxJezy> linux står för frihet
<peyam> Jag mår illa av windows. Jag kan inte förklara vf men det känns så bra att inte behöva installera massor med skit på sin dator. och Jag älskar uppdateringarna med Linux.
<MaxJezy> jag önskar att alla bra program var skapade för linux och öppna
<MaxJezy> att vi hade någon hemlig grotta full med guld som kunde betala programmerare att göra bra program
<MaxJezy> och roliga spel utan våld
<MaxJezy> och säkra kommunikationskanaler utan övervakning
<peyam> jag använder xubuntu just för att den e snabb och stabil och otroligt konfigurbar
<MaxJezy> enda anledningen varför jag vill använda linux är för att stå för vettiga värderingar
<MaxJezy> men jag använder windows för att det inte kräver attt jag ska googla för att ha kontroll över operativsystemet
<MaxJezy> i windows kan en apas avföring manövrera sig
<peyam> vänta
<peyam> är Avi tyngre än MK format?
<MaxJezy> jag vet inte hur codecs fungerar riktigt och vad du menar med tyngre
<peyam> storlek
<MaxJezy> jag vet inte varför det skulle vara det isf
<MaxJezy> en film är ju bilder i rad.
<peyam> ja men kvalite
<MaxJezy> bilderna väger inbeddas i en codec
<MaxJezy> jag tror de är olika codeks som erbjuder olika möjligheter
<peyam> mkv är större i storlet
<MaxJezy> men jag vet inte
<peyam> ja den där en encoder issue
<MaxJezy> för att förstå det där måste man gå in i stängda miljöer och gräva
<peyam> precis
<MaxJezy> jag tror iaf att nyare standarder är bäst
<peyam> hmm
<peyam> jag minskar ftp istället
<MaxJezy> men om man ska spela filerna mot en mediaspelare som en dvd eller något så är det ju bra att välja något som den klarar
<MaxJezy> för en dator är det väl skitsamma
<MaxJezy> kolla filmen och njut typ.
#ubuntu-se 2013-09-27
<peyam> vilka fula tänder jag fått
<peyam> börja typ bli svarta
<realubot> För mycket snus och kaffe.
<peyam> snus ja
<peyam> nästan hela tiden
<peyam> tänkte slita mina tänder med svinto
<realubot> MaxJezy: dodl blev förvånad över att vår klasstillhrighet igår.
<realubot> dodl?
<larsemil> god morgon!
<coobra> larsemil: !!!!!!!! in i snickarboa !!!
 * larsemil försvinner igen då
<coobra> :D
<Dynamit> hur är läget?
<coobra> ovant
<coobra> vakna tidigt
<coobra> :D
<Dynamit> undrar varför folk skrubbar grejer
<Dynamit> vill inte folk ha 1:1 kopior får de väl förenta nationerna scrubba själv
<larsemil> vill man att något ska vara rent måste man väl skrubba?
<andol> Dynamit: Gissar att du inte tänker på grytor, etc? :-)
<Dynamit> nej jag menar elektronisk skrubbning :-D
<andol> Dynamit: Vetisjuttan ifall vi i sådant fall åsyftar samma skrubbning, ty själv ser jag i alla fall gärna att ett lagringssystem skrubbar sin data.
<Dynamit> skrubbning utav spegelbilder av skivor menar jag
<andol> Säg det då :P
<andol> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Data_scrubbing  <--- vad jag associerade till.
<Dynamit> vill inte folk ha 1:1 kopior får de väl för tusan skrubba själva
<HeMan> Morrn!
<coobra> HeMan: !!!
<larsemil> master of the universe!
<coobra> larsemil: :D
<Barre> go' förmidda'
<bamsefar> Hej Barre
<Barre> bamsefar: hej
<bamsefar> Vad händer?
<Barre> trött, försöker göra en expense report i vårat enormt struliga system...
 * Barre tar en kaffe istälelt
<bamsefar> Kul
<Barre> bamsefar: själv då? vad händer
<bamsefar> Barre: Kodar perl som pratar ldap, så lite historielektion idag. :)
<Barre> nice
<MaxJezy> fyfan vad skrajj jag blev, såg något stort ramla ner från våningen ovan ner på gatan
<MaxJezy> var en soffa, efter kom en bokhylla och några bord
<realubot> " Norges arbetslöshet sjönk till 2,6 procent i september, ned från 2,8 procent i augusti, enligt statistik från landets arbetsförmedling."
<realubot> Det är annat än i Sverige det.
 * realubot tar ocksås en kaffe.
<sakjur> realubot: de har också en lite annorlunda ekonomi ;)
<MaxJezy> ping på www.sundsvall.se ger ingenting
<MaxJezy> vad har hänt vår kära kommunala hemsida?
<realubot> Det är fruktansvärt irriterande när systemet frågar om man vill starta om datorn precis efter att man just har valt det alternativet.
<realubot> sakjur: De har ju det.
<realubot> Norge it is.
<Swegirl> Hej, någon som kan hjälpa mig hur man räknar ut accesstid
<Swegirl> Beräkna accesstiden för en hårddisk som snurrar med varvtalet 7200 rpm
<Swegirl> om man vet söktiden
<sakjur> Swegirl: http://www.csc.villanova.edu/~japaridz/8400/sld012.htm
<Swegirl> Kan man räkna på detta vis ? 30 000/7200 = 4,2              söktid = 3   latency = 4,2    söktid + latency = 3 + 4,2 = 7,2 millisekunder
<sakjur> vart kommer 30 000 från?
<sakjur> hur många block det finns?
<Swegirl> för att räkna ut medellatency
<sakjur> ah, enl. wikipedia är det 4.17 på 7200RPMare
<sakjur> men vart kommer 30 000 ifrån?
<sakjur> *nyfiken*
<sakjur> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hard_disk_drive_performance_characteristics#Access_time
<Swegirl> jag prövar med detta och ser om det blir fel eller rätt
<sakjur> verkar inte som att det är de _enda_ faktorerna, men det verkar vara de viktigaste.
<Barre> Swegirl: http://gargamel.nu/2011/05/random-iops/ =)
<Barre> det är med andra ord ett medeltal du räknar fram eftersom den faktiska accesstiden beror på var på skivan data ligger samt var läs/skriv-huvudet är positionerat när du skall accessa data som avgör den faktiska tiden det tar
<sakjur> nu ser jag vart 30 000 kommer ifrån
<sakjur> 60 s/min * 1 000 ms/s * 1/2 (rotations needed to access random data)
<sakjur> Barre: om man fritolkar artikeln så borde det gå att avsevärt snabba upp en HDD med ett litet li-ion batteri - då man då skulle kunna ha cache för skrivningar. Har det gjorts?
<sakjur> (eller någon typ av batteri/kondensator)
<Barre> sakjur: ja, använda skriv cache på HDD ökar skrivprestandan avsevärt och utan någon form av extra strömkälla väldigt riskabelt.
<andol> sakjur: För att inte tala om hurdan underverk https://launchpad.net/libeatmydata kan göra :)
<sakjur> andol: :D
<andol> Dags att boota ny kernel då...
<Barre> wb andol, fungerar din nya kernel bra?
<andol> Barre: Inte krashat än i alla fall :)
<sakjur> andol: vad är det för kernel?
<sakjur> 3.10+
<sakjur> ?
<peyam> Hej
<peyam> Va fan hänt med Gwibber?
<peyam> ISS 120 MGb
<peyam> shit
<andol> sakjur: 3.2.0-54 (alltså en säkerhetsuppdatering för Ubuntu 12.04, mfl)
<sakjur> ah :)
<Philip5> åhå
<David-A> nyss på tv "UR Samtiden: Digital tillit" Kunskapskanalen 18:40-19:00. Per Runeson om tillit, säkerhet o integritet (från mars)
<David-A> förrutom allt viktigt, lite kul ca 6 minuter in: en anordning för att inaktivera skärmsläckaren på ett sjukhus
<fadi> Hejsan
<fadi> vill ta bort en fil som det är ett hänglås på
<fadi> hur gör jag
<fadi> försöker ominstallera eclipse
<David-A> fadi: vilken fil? en användar-fil el system-fil? installerar du från programmförråden?
<fadi> jaa, installerade det från programfråd
<fadi> men vill ha bort det helt.
<David-A> fadi: blir det felmeddelande när du tar bort det? i så fall vad?
<fadi> näää, jag installerade eclipse en gång. så tänkte jag installera in android. men nu så alla plugins typ borta. så tänkte om jag tar bort precis allt med eclipse så kanske det försvinner.
<fadi> men det går inte dra dem till crash
<David-A> fadi: när man avinstallerar ett paket med Synaptic Pakethanterare så finns alternativen "Removal" o "Complete Removal". med den sista ska den ta bort alla konfigfiler också. har den inte gjort det?
<David-A> fadi: om den redan är borttagen men konfigfiler är kvar, kolla i Synaptic Pakethanterare flik Status välj "Ej Installerad (men kvarvarande konfig)" och sedan "Complete Removal" för eclipse om den finns där
<fadi> hur är det man kommer in på synpac
<David-A> fadi: om den är installerad finns den i System-menyn. annars installera "synaptic"
<larsemil> sitter och föröker mig på att koda lite c++ och sdl. men jag känner att jag har glömt allt jag någonsin har kunnat
<larsemil> när jag kör make på mitt program så skriver den bara raden från makefilen och sen händer inget mer, den kompilerar aldrig själva programmet
<larsemil> g++ -c -lSDL -lSDLmain -o audioplay
<larsemil> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6163833/
<larsemil> :q
<larsemil> jag går och duschar istället
<peyam> hej igen
<David-A> hej!
<peyam> Hej David-A
<peyam> läget?
<David-A> lite kallt, men det är skönt (säger vi)
<peyam> det e bra. behöver inte oroa mig för CPU temperaturen
<peyam> David-A: http://www.dn.se/nyheter/varlden/dodsbringande-balgetingar-plagar-kinesiska-provinser/
<David-A> när det var som varmast i somras upptäckte jag att jag inte dragit ner värmen på några av elementen. det kommer väl att dröja till januari innan jag kommer ihåg att skruva upp värmen igen.
<peyam> oj
<peyam> men nu vet du. skruva up värmen nu
<David-A> jo, men det kan jag göra imorgon, ikväll klarar jag mej
<larsemil> om någon mer vill komma och hacka nästa helg är ni välkomna till falun!
<Philip5> larsemil: ska ni ha nightmarehack??? :P
<peyam> hacka vad?
<peyam> David-A: laddar ner Fifa 13
<peyam> ska spela sen
<realubot> Yo!
<David-A> Mi!
<ewook> andol: jag, be snällt? :S
<David-A> det borde vara begränsat med bokstäver. som förr när man skrev med gnuggbokstäver o det fanns 2 till 4 av varje bokstav på varje ark. så fick man köpa fler bokstäver när de var slut.
<David-A> datorn skulle begränsa antal man får skriva av varje bokstav. om t.ex "r" taj s1ut fåj man köpa f1ej, t.ex i k1umpaj om 100 av vajje.
<David-A> DET sku11e sätta fajt på ekönömin
<David-A> 100 stycken för 99 cent på ebay :)
<David-A> rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr<STOP>
<David-A> då äj vi däj igen :(
<MaxJezy> southpark är tillbaka igen
<sakjur> David-A: snyggt l → 1, höll på att missa den. dessutom: wtf?
<David-A> sakjur: nu haj du föjbjukat 5 väjdefu11a "s" i en mening
<David-A> sakjur: min datoj kontjollejaj inte bokstävej som skjivs in med TAB. jag kan skjiva flera "sakjur" "sakjur" "sakjur" gjatis!
<David-A> *fleja
<fadi> hejsan
<fadi> hur går man i där man tar bort program
<David-A> fadi: äj det en fjåga om Synaptic pakethantejaje?
<fadi> jaaa.. kommer inte in på den
<fadi> har ubuntu 13.04
<fadi> kommer bara in på system inställning
<fadi> hur kommer jag in på pakethanteraren på ubuntu 13.04
<David-A> hittaj du inte Synaptic i Systeminställningaj nånstans? om du sökej på synaptic i dashen då?
<fadi> software & updates
<fadi> men tjäns som jag måste ta bort dem från själva rutan
<David-A> måste ta bott vadå fjån vadå?
<fadi> man kan klicka in på hårddisken så man ser filerna på den hära versionen.
<fadi> men då är det ett hänglås på dem presic som dem är skrivskyddade
<David-A> fadi: äj det inte det tidigaje pjoblemet att "complete ta bott" eclipse? öppna Synaptic, sök på eclipse, o välj "complete ta bott" på eclipse
<fadi> jo.. men vet inte vart man går in på synaptic
<fadi> ubuntu software program så tryckte jag på vänster mus så kom jag till uninstall
<David-A> huj man öppnar Synaptic el vilka knappa att tjyppa på väl inne i Synaptic ?
<David-A> (jag vet inte om man kan göja "complete ta bott" i Ubuntu Softwaje Centej. däjföj jekommendejade jag Synaptic i stället)
#ubuntu-se 2013-09-28
<fadi> okey, tack iaf
<David-A> (vänta ska jag köpa flej bokstävej)
<David-A> (sådär, nu har jag 100 stycken "r" till)
<peyam> Hej
<peyam> Sover alla?
<David-A> fadi: när man installerar eclipes med en pakethanterare så installeras en massa filer i systemet. avinstallation med en pakethanterare ska ta bort samma filer.
<peyam> kör eclipse* den tar bort hela skiten
<peyam> och sen autoremove
<David-A> fadi: men man kan välja om konfigurationsfiler ska tas bort eller inte. om du vill ta bort konfigfiler i systemet för ett paket, välj "complete remove" i synaptic.
<peyam> ominstallera hela din dist så slipper du alt
<David-A> fadi: sen kan du göra som peyam säger o välja "autoremovable" i synaptic o ta bort dem med.
<peyam> kör fucking Bleachbit
<David-A> fadi: (ominstallera inte hela disten om du inte strulat sönder den. jag antar att du bara installerat med en pakethanterare hittills, t.ex Software Center)
<peyam> vem eden där fadi
<peyam> han skriver inge
<David-A> peyam: jodå, du har bara inte varit här så länge
<peyam> säg på gud
<peyam> David-A: https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/602951_10200535204004524_1362783335_n.jpg
<David-A> det verkar vara en facebook-bild, kan du beskriva den så slipper jag öppna den o avslöja min ip-adress till facebook
<peyam> aha
<andol> ewook: ?
<Barre> morrn
<ewook> andol: oh, nevermind, det var tokgammalt :p.
<ewook> Barre: mööörn
<andol> ewook: Värre latency än Barre ju :P
<mllie> Hej
<mllie> Är det någon som har koll på ifall detta är ett normalt cron-jobb för php? 09,39 *     * * *     root   [ -x /usr/lib/php5/maxlifetime ] && [ -d /var/lib/php5 ] && find /var/lib/php5/ -depth -mindepth 1 -maxdepth 1 -type f -cmin +$(/usr/lib/php5/maxlifetime) ! -execdir fuser -s {} 2>/dev/null \; -delete
<MaxJezy> haha, david-a tar priset på roligast i chatten 2013.
<Barre> andol: vadå dålig latency? ;)
<MarkusDBX> Jag multitaskar mycket i många olika projekt samtidigt. Att kunna öppna ett gäng fönster och program och sen suspenda, vore bra. Även att t.ex. öppna 3-4 program, för en uppgift, t.ex. webbutveckling, vore bra. Tips på program?
<MarkusDBX> Det senare, att öppna program på olika dekstops kan man lösa med wmctrl och ett eget bash script.
<MarkusDBX> Men att spara en hel xsession. (Jag kör xubuntu) kan man göra det, och sen växla mellan dom?
<blurkis> kan man köra program i X över ett lokalt nätverk och liksom ha dem körandes på dator 1, och visa på dator 2? och sedan detacha dem som man kan göra med program i terminal när man ssh'ar in på burken?
<blurkis> dumt formulerat, men ni förstår nog..
<lord4163> MarkusDBX: Stäng ba inte ner dom
<mllie> hejhej
<ewook> andol: well... typ :p
<mllie> jag skrev tidigare idag, sen var jag tvungen att sticka och därefter hade datorn laddat ur så missade ifall någon svarade mig. Så jag frågar igen!
<mllie> Är det någon som kör ubuntu och har koll på ifall detta är ett vanligt cron-jobb-script för PHP? 9,39 *     * * *     root   [ -x /usr/lib/php5/maxlifetime ] && [ -d /var/lib/php5 ] && find /var/lib/php5/ -depth -mindepth 1 -maxdepth 1 -type f -cmin +$(/usr/lib/php5/maxlifetime) ! -execdir fuser -s {} 2>/dev/null \; -delete
<peyam> Hej Avenska älsklingar
<tiina> hej alla någon som vet hur jag ska lyssna MP3 filer min dotter ska plocka i sin konsert ifrån skolan...vilket program automatiskt i Ubuntu spelar dessa??
<madbear> Philip5: tjena
<madbear> fyfan, stört lopp, gick runt på bara vatten och kaffe dock
<madbear> *stol*
<madbear> men fan, trött, *stolt*
<tiina> hej alla någon som vet hur jag ska lyssna MP3 filer min dotter ska plocka i sin konsert ifrån skolan...vilket program automatiskt i Ubuntu spelar dessa??
<madbear> tiina: finns väl många, bara att klicka på filen
<tiina> Det funkar inte så inte alls filerna är ju på skolan sida och där är dem mp3 och när man klickar på den filen ska nåt program starta men inget startar
<madbear> jaha men högerklicka och tryck ladda ner då
<madbear> annars kanske webbläsaren försöker att spela upp den
<tiina> webbläsaren läser inget heller????
<madbear> nu fattar jag inte
<madbear> ge mig länken till skolans hemsida
<tiina> nej inte jag heller???
<madbear> :D
<tiina> jag får inte ge den för det är konsertfiler bara till dem som sjunger i kören i morgon
<madbear> ok
<madbear> men sidan har länkar eller?
<tiina> vad e som händer med mp3filerna??
<madbear> ingen aning
<tiina> star for life
<tiina> är konserten men vi kan inte lyssna ett juta med vår ubuntu????
<madbear> jodå jodå
<Philip5> tiina: kolla att du har installerat stöd för mp3 först
<tiina> hur vet man det???
<tiina> fattar inget längre det funkar inget
<tiina> finns det inget program på FF man kan lyssna mp3 filer från websida heller??
<Philip5> kolla om du har ubuntu-restricted-extras installerat. det installerar iof en rad stöd som har begränsningar i sin licens och inte räknas som fullt öppna
<tiina> ska kolla
<Philip5> sedan får man installera en firefox-plugin för den mediaspelare som du brukar köra med
<tiina> Dem finns
<tiina> FF plugin hur installerar man den?
<Philip5> vilken spelar brukar du använda för att spela upp video och musik?
<Philip5> typ vlc eller annan
<Philip5> om du nu kör vlc så installerar du mozilla-plugin-vlc
<tiina> finns nu alla möjliga vilka inte funkar direkt från webb adressen heller
<tiina> vlc rythmbox banshee
<Philip5> kör du in mozilla-plugin-vlc så får du vlc i firefox för att spela upp ljud
<tiina> ok ska prova
<Philip5> annars får man se till att ladda ner mp3-filen på sin dator och spela upp den fristående om man inte har någon media-plugin i firefox
<tiina> jag hade vlc FF plugin
<tiina> det funkar inte....
<Philip5> är du säker på att det då inte är något fel på hur de lagt upp den där filen med körsången eller vad det var?
<tiina> nej för alla 200 st andra personer kan lyssna dem men inte jag som har ubuntu
<tiina> alltså dem i kören med olika stämmor
<MaxJezy> alla i kören kör windows 8 utan tiina som körde på halta lotta
<tiina> nej då utan tidigare gamla windows
<tiina> ingen kul om det är viktigt att få detta funka!!
<Philip5> men du hittar länken för själva mp3-filen? vad händer när du klickar på den då? felmeddelande?
<Philip5> du borde ju få upp att du ska ladda ner den om du inte har något som spelar upp den i firefox
<Philip5> om det nu är en ren mp3 som liggar där utan att ha någon inbyggd flash eller java-spelare på webbsajten
<tiina> Dem går ej spela med några program????? Jooo sedan man laddat ner dem på sin dator och installerat på nåt halatande program??
<Philip5> du kan alltså ladda ner mp3an man inte spela upp den utanför firefox?
<tiina> spelas inte i FF alls ???
<Philip5> men kan du spela upp den i vlc om du kan ladda ner mp3an?
<Screedo> godkväll
<tiina> ja men det går inte rätt till och tar en evighet kopiera all stämmor och över tjugo låtar
<tiina> vad e det man spelar mp3 musik på nätet med då?
<Philip5> sin mediaspelare om det inte är någon särskild spelare som själva webbsajten man är på använder för att spela upp sin musik
<Philip5> då kan de ha en egen spelare för sånt som kräver flash, java, silverlight eller något annat beroende vad de har valt för teknik för sin egen musikapp
<tiina> men nåt måste man ju kunna finna för ff oxå har ju fungerat förut även i min ubuntu men inte nu??
<Philip5> jadu, det är svårt att säga vad som krävs när man inte ser sajten
<Philip5> verkar ju som de använder någon specialapp för att spela upp 20 olika stämmor samtidigt
<Philip5> om det nu är en ljudfil för varje stämma
<tiina> inte samtidigt heller jag vill helt enkelt ha automatik att om jag klickar en mp3 fil på deras sida att den ska börja spela men det gör inte i ubuntu min iaf
<Philip5> tiina: om du kör den här testlänken: http://www.w3schools.com/html/tryit.asp?filename=tryhtml_sound_link
<Philip5> klickar du på "Click here to play the sound" så ska en spelare startas och spela upp ett hästgnägg
<Philip5> då funkar mp3 via extern spelare i firefox
<tiina> INget??? bara text
<Philip5> bara text??
<Philip5> antingen borde den spela upp ljudet eller så borde den fråga om att ladda ner mp3-filen
<tiina> ingen dera
<Philip5> det var ju skummast
<Philip5> om du skriver "about:plugins" i adressfältet i din firefox så kan du se vad du har för plugins i din firefox
<Philip5> kolla om du har flera media-plugins som är i konflikt
<Philip5> något verkar ju knas för dig iaf
<tiina> ja exakt! vad ska jag kolla nu i plugins?
<tiina> schokwareflash måste uppdateras hur?
<tiina> det står med rött om att den e sårbar?
<tiina> lika så Iced tea
<Philip5> du kan i firefox kolla dina plugins också. där kan du inaktivera och aktivera de som du råkar ha
<Philip5> välj tools > add-ons > plugins
<Philip5> i firefox alltså
<tiina> allt är aktiverad där men inget om mp3??
<Philip5> du borde ha  någon mediaspelares plugin i den listan
<tiina> mediaplayer och vcl plugin men inget i dem om MP3 ??
<Philip5> just mp3 står inte i firefox settings men det gör det i "about:plugins"
<tiina> det står enbart autdio ljud i VCL plugin
<tiina> audio
<Philip5> då borde den ju starta vlc
<tiina> men det gör det inte
<Philip5> så här ser min plugin-lista ut: http://i.imgur.com/8eVi1Yi.png
<Philip5> om jag klickar på mp3-filen i exemplet jag skickade dig så startas då xine för att spela upp mp3an som är ett hästgnägg
<Philip5> kräver så klart att din mediaspelare kan spela upp mp3or
<tiina> ok jag har nog inte xine
<Philip5> funkar lika med vlc om man har det aktivt istället
<Philip5> jag råkar bara köra med xine istället för vlc
<tiina> men varför fungerar inte min vcl?? undrar man ju
<Philip5> ja det kan man undra
<tiina> nåt har ju hänt
<Philip5> för om du har paketet ubuntu-restricted-extras installerat så ska den installera allt som behövs för mp3-stöd och mer
<tiina> jo den ska vara det senaste
<MaxJezy> härligt att man ska behöva bråka om att spela mp3 på en dator 2013
<MaxJezy> man förstår ju varför majoriteten av världens befolkning aldrig hört talas om ubuntu
<Philip5> MaxJezy: det är ju så med ofria format som mp3 ;)
<MaxJezy> Philip5, ja det är ju det
<MaxJezy> som jag skrev häromkvällen
<tiina> ja vet inte ubuntu kan man inte lita på i mitt fall iaf....synd
<MaxJezy> linux behöver en riktig sellout för att ens folk ska orka bry sig
<MaxJezy> spelar ingen roll om man kan ha ubuntu på telefoner, datorer och plattor
<MaxJezy> klarar inte ubuntu av det som windows och mac gör så är det inte värt att bry sig för gemene man
<Screedo> NÃ¥gon som vet en bra ssh klient till Ipad?
<tiina> Hoppas den blir bra nån gång...alltså praktiskt bra... näää jag måste ta min mobil i bruk istället
<realubot> Jag missade tiina.
<Philip5> stackare
<peyam> salam
<peyam> ahle sex kasi hast inja
<MaxJezy> realubot, du missade iaf inte farbror peyam
<MaxJezy> njut medans det varar.
<peyam> hahaha
<peyam> sorry fel kanal
<peyam> vet ni va jag skrev?
<peyam> jag skrev " e det ngn som vill ha sex"
#ubuntu-se 2013-09-29
<realubot> Hello?
<Screedo> God morgon
<pojafijawf> godmorgon Screedo
<Philip5> kena swecarp
<Philip5> läget?
<swecarp> kena Philip5   går kvälldet är sådär har kommit hen från lassarettet min ena höft hoppa ur led i
<Philip5> aj
<Philip5> du varkar ha lite problem med knö, ben och sånt nu. är det åldern som tar ut sin rätt?
<Philip5> knä
<swecarp> ja det är 12år sedan jag fick protes på v höften så den är nog på sin sista del dom håller ca 10-15 år
<Philip5> jobbigt att ha det så men bra att de kan fixa sånt
<swecarp> förhopnings vis kan dom det
<Philip5> du kanske kommer tillbaka som en cyborg istället med superstyrka i benen ;)
<swecarp> japp
<sedeki> hallå alla
<sedeki> letar efter nån som kan hjälpa mig med C++-programmering (boost::asio) i Stockholm
<peyam> så vad händer
<realubot> http://www.dn.se/nyheter/varlden/storbritannien-bildar-cyberforsvar/
<realubot> peyam: Bli cybersoldat.
<peyam> orka
<peyam> det finns inge spännande i att försvara sig
<peyam> endast attackera e spännande
<realubot> peyam: De sysslar nog med det också ska du se.
<peyam> orka med dem
<peyam> inga pengar
<hplc> nån som känner till Xavi "X5258-p2"?
#ubuntu-se 2014-09-22
<emma> is anyone here awake?
<kes0> No
<emma> kes0: fair enough.
<kes0> ;)
<emma> kes0: do you use snus?
<kes0> emma: Haha yes why?
<emma>  kes0 yeah i can imagine it is a bit of an odd question. But truthfully i have heard that snus is common in Sweden and I wasn't sure where else to find someone from Sweden to chat with.
<emma> Can I pm?
<kes0> emma: Hehe ok. Do so
<kes0> De här luktar realubot
<Linda^> kes0: jag fick också en sån fråga en gång, fast då handlade det om ifall tjejer snusar och om det är vanligt.. :<
<Hoxx> snus är föbjudet i Finland...så nuförtiden köper jag leksakssnus från lokala tidningskiosken, innehåller vitaminer, te, kaffe etc. och nikotinet får fråna tuggummi :)
<Hoxx> *får jag från
<degn> är det förbjudet?
<Hoxx> ja
<degn> måste ju gå och importera?
<Hoxx> inte att använda men att sälja
<degn> aha
<Hoxx> tullen stoppar nog ofta
<degn> damn
<Hoxx> löjligt rent ut sagt
<degn> verkligen
<degn> finns det ingen "svartaffär" som säljer?
<Hoxx> hade nog några vänner som brukade köpa via internet men numera e den webshoppen blockerad till finland
<Hoxx> fanns nog förr men dom hamnade på stora böter när dom sålde under disken så ingen vågar
<Hoxx> förlorade skatter till finland...
<degn> buysnus.com skickar till hela världen
<Hoxx> det måste jag kolla in, tack för tipset. o så stoppar tullen det
<Hoxx> ;)
<Linda^> Tycker de kan förbjuda snus här med. Luktar så illa :D
<Hoxx> hihi
<degn> haha
<degn> luktar fantastiskt
<Linda^> Tobak över huvudtaget iofs
<Linda^> wähh
<degn> man lär sig gilla't
<Hoxx> det är enklare att få tag på droger på torget en lördagskväll än det är att få tag på snus :P
<Linda^> Typ exempelscenario. Sitter på bio med snuskompis. Kompis tar fram snus under filmen, jag får hålla för hela jävla ansiktet för att inte kväljas av äckellukten :P
<Hoxx> haha
<Linda^> Mina snuskompisar har lärt sig att själva vända sig bort när de ska plocka fram en snus :P
<Hoxx> jag använder iofs portionssnus, det är lite snällare
<degn> haha omg
<Linda^> samma för vännerna
<degn> känner igen det där fast tvärtom
<degn> "ooh, nån tar fram en snus, mums"
<Linda^> JAg hade en vän, hur jävla äckligt som helst. Hon brukade stoppa in sina använda snus i samma dosa. Och sedan återanvända dessa. De luktar ju dubbelt så vidrigt med använda snus. Wähh
<degn> Men fyfan.
<degn> Det är och gå långt över gränsen
<Linda^> Det kan ha kommit från henne hela äckelgrejjen för min del.
<Linda^> Dom andra gör ju inte så
<Linda^> Så det blir lite automatiskt att jag tycker all snus är vidrigt när nån öppnar en dosa. tänker bara på hur det var med hennne varje gång :p
<degn> Du menar de normala ;)
<Linda^> Haha
<Linda^> Hon är norrlänning om det är till nån förklaring. Säkert fullt normalt där uppe :P
<degn> Hehe, man vet aldrig med norrlänningar!
<Linda^> Menart
<larsemil> annat med masar och kullor
<Linda^> Nä låt mig inte ens börja med dessa :P
<Linda^> Längtar inte tills jag ska till Dalarna nästa månad. Längtar INTE! :P
<Hoxx> ja hade en kompis också som använde portionssnus o la tillbaka använda påsar i burken..blä
<Hoxx> sen när man bad om en snus så hojta han alltid till "nej ta inte den! den är använd!" :D
<Linda^> haha vidrigt!
<Linda^> det blöta sprider ju sig till andra också
<Hoxx> ja fy, o tänk på alla bakterier från munnen...usch
<Linda^> Haha
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Linda^> Morrn
<Barre> tjofräs på er
<realubot> www.idg.se/2.1085/1.583865/sa-kor-du-android-appar-i-windows-mac-och-linux
<realubot> Eftersom Morgan Karlsson lägger tillbaka använda snus i dosan så är det rätt att göra så.
<realubot> Så det så.
<chas> är de kass support av intel på intel hd3100
<MarkusDBX> Några nackdelar med att köra en usb-sticka som bootdisk?
<kes0> Linda^: Hehe ok =)
<Linda^> kes0: va?
<larsemil> MarkusDBX: segt? :D
<MarkusDBX> nja, har en lite maskin nu som kör sandisks usb3 sticka, och den flyger fram.
<larsemil> MarkusDBX: bra!
<kes0> Linda^: Svara på de om snus :P
<Linda^> kes0: Jag minns inte ens vad jag skrivit :( Var ju hundra år sen haha
<kes0> Linda^: =)
<kes0> *lägger ut en snus i realubots brevlåda*
<larsemil> någon som har linuxklistermärken liggandes?
<Spookan> Någon av er som håller på med film trailers?
<Linda^> håller på med? Som gör dom eller va?
<larsemil> tittar på dem?
<larsemil> delar?
<Spookan> larsemil: Laddar hem, chefen tyckte jag skulle tanka hem lite och klippa ihop och ha på några tvs i affären..
<Spookan> Hittade en sida med lite 1080..
<larsemil> ah. jag laddar hem från bioguiden.nu och kör på biografen jag jobbar med
<Spookan> larsemil: Hur laddar du hem där?
<larsemil> man måste ha konto och grejer
<larsemil> och det är i DCP format, inget du kan köra på skärmarna utan mycket pill
<larsemil> men fin kvalitet. 1080 okomprimerat
<Spookan> larsemil: Finns ingen chans man kan få lite omkodat av dig? :P
<larsemil> nej. :)
<Spookan> Attans ;)
<Spookan> Det får duga med några 1080 då hehe..
<realubot> MarkusDBX: USB-stickan är långsam. Det är en uppenbar nackdel.
<realubot> MarkusDBX: Varför vill du ha en USB-sticka som bootdisk?
<MarkusDBX> har ett itx mobo med bara 2 sata, vill köra sata portarna till ett raid1, och samtidigt ha en ganska robust systemdisk, utan att lägga för mycket pengar.
<Philip5> undrar om de som driftar försäkringskassans it-system har det svettigt idag och säkert inatt efter totalstrul
<MarkusDBX> Philip5: några detaljer om vad som hände?
<Philip5> nä
<Philip5> bara att det tydligen är något stort verkar det som
<Philip5> MarkusDBX: det är inte du som hackat lite då? ;)
<MarkusDBX> knappast
#ubuntu-se 2014-09-23
<root> Tjena !
<benke> hur är läget här då ?
<benke> tjena
<benke> tjena
<larsemil> hej
<larsemil> äh
<Linda^> Haha
<Linda^> larsemil: Jag kan ta ditt hej istället :)
<sandelius> Hallå
<sandelius> Har kört mac några år nu och funderar på att komma tillbaka till er :) Är lite orolig över det nya GUI't. Hur funkar det?
<HeMan> jag tycker det funkar rätt bra
<larsemil> Linda^: :)
<HeMan> men så har jag bara kört linux de senaste 14 åren också...
<larsemil> nästa år har jag 10 år med linux som enda operativsystem
<HeMan> jag firade 20 år sedan jag började med linux förra året
<larsemil> jag firade 15 år 2003 sen jag provade första gångerna.
<HeMan> fast det var ju -91 som linux kom
<larsemil> haha
<larsemil> jag skrev lite fel
<larsemil> 2013
<larsemil> tio år hit eller dit...
<larsemil> 0x10års jubileum nästa år!
<larsemil> i år!
<larsemil> nej
<larsemil> jag är yr
<larsemil> glöm det.
<realubot> "Katerina Janouchs dator är stulen.
<realubot> På den ligger manuset till hennes kommande bok – och nu vädjar hon till tjuven."
<realubot> Skönt. Då slipper vi se den boken i tryck.
 * realubot likes boktjuvar.
<realubot> Varför har tanten inte säkerhetkopierat bokjäveln?
<realubot> Svara på det den som kan.
<Spookan> Enligt hennes IG så hade hon ju backup på det mesta.
<realubot> Spookan: Synd. Då blir det en bok trots allt då.
<Spookan> realubot: Mjo och det är ju valfritt att läsa den med.
<realubot> einand: 1 000 röster. Vad händer nu?
<realubot> Spookan: Tur det.
<realubot> Spookan: Erkänn att du är lite kär i Janouch?
<einand> realubot: ?
<peyam> ngn som vet vad kumulativ
<peyam> e
<Linda^> google vet nog
<kes0> =)
<Linda^> Jag fick just ett utskällning för att jag "alltid är online" :( Dagens ungdom...!
<Spookan> realubot: INTE! Skulle aldrig svika dig baby boo :P
<realubot> Spookan: Jag blev lite orolig där ett tag att du hade träffat en annan.
<realubot> einand: Ja? PP fick 1 000 röster i riksdagsvalet?
<realubot> peyam: 1 + 1 + 1 = 3
<realubot> peyam: Det är kumulativ.
<realubot> peyam: Du har någonting, lägger till mer till det du redan har. Typ: 1 + 1 = 2, 2 + 1 = 3
<realubot> peyam: http://www.synonymer.se/?query=kumulativ
<Linda^> realubot har svaret på alls frågor
<Linda^> jämt och ständigt.
<realubot> Linda^: Ja. Någon måste ju ha det också.
<realubot> Hur skulle den här kanalen se ut om ingen hade svar på tal.
<realubot> Frågar jag mig utan frågetecken.
<Linda^> Nej. Hur skulle den här kanalen se ut om inte realubot hade svar på allt?
<kes0> Linda^: Är du nörd?
<Linda^> kes0: Om du vill.
<Linda^> kes0: Jag skulle vilja ha din definition av ordet nörd innan jag ger dig mitt fullständiga svar :P
<kes0> Linda^: Haha. Tänkt då du är online jämt
<kes0> Tänkte*
<Linda^> Jaha! Jamen jag sitter ju framför datorn dygnet runt och ircar serru!
<Linda^> Datorn är mitt liv! Allra mest är irc mitt liv :D
<realubot> kes0: Linda^ är AFK ibland men alltid online.
<realubot> Linda^: Samma här.
<Linda^> realubot: Nej nej. Alltid öh.. in front of keyboard?
<Linda^> IFOK
<Linda^> ny förkortning! Wooh!
<kes0> realubot: Sluta fejk nicka =)
<kes0> Vet att de är du som är Linda^
<Linda^> wat
<Linda^> Han är fan inte jag
<Linda^> Han är ju läskig. Jag är inte ett dugg läskig.
<peyam> back in the air
<peyam> ställ era ubuntufrågor
<peyam> är här för att besvara era frågor.
<Linda^> Har du googlat klart nu?
<kes0> Linda^: Aha xD . Men han har hållt på med sånt så att
<Linda^> kes0: Med vadå?
<Linda^> Oj, nu var det någon som smällde iväg en bomb här
<Linda^> mitt hjärta dog lite :(
<kes0> Linda^: Fejk nicka
<kes0> Aj då
<Linda^> kes0: Jamen ska han fejknicka till mig när vi är här samtidigt? Jag fattar inte.
<kes0> Linda^: Går å köra från nån server med en el virtualbox
<peyam> Linda^: ja det har jag.
<peyam> Linda^: adderande typ.
<peyam> asså ubuntu äter upp min battery
<realubot> realubot: Är jag läskig?
<realubot> Linda^: Det var till dig.
<realubot> realubot: Nej, det tycker jag inte att jag är.
<peyam> skriver du till dej själv'+
<realubot> peyam: Jag har en kompis som har fastnat med sin penis i hålet på en Ubuntu-live skiva. Hur gör han för att få ut den?
<Linda^> kes0: ja alltså, jag vet. Jag är inte född igår. Men varför? Vad är poängen?
<Linda^> realubot: Klart du är läskig som har svar på allt!
<realubot> Linda^: Jag sa ingenting till peyam om att det är du som är "kompisen".
<Linda^> realubot: Bra!
<Linda^> realubot: Let's keep that between us man.
<peyam> realubot: vet ej. smöra den
<peyam> vad tjafsar ni om?
<realubot> peyam: Det är hemligt.
<Linda^> tjafsar vi?
<peyam> eller?
<Linda^> tjafs = bråk
<Linda^> jag vet inte, bråkar vi?
<peyam> bråkar ni?
<realubot> peyam: Vem är du egentligen? Innerst inne?
<peyam> en trevlig kille
<realubot> peyam: Okej. Jag nöjer mig med det svaret för den här gången.
<Linda^> Det gör inte jag.
<Linda^> Fram med svaret nu. Vem ÄR egentligen peyam?
<realubot> peyam: Var har du gjort av din fru?
<realubot> peyam: Beskriv din själ för Linda^.
<kes0> Linda^: Jaha okej, inte vet jag fråga han =)
<kes0> Bråkar vi?
<realubot> peyam: Förr drog Ubuntu mer batteri på laptops än Windblows.
<peyam> Linda^: Jag är kurdisk kille, bosatt i Stockholm, Gillar sport och mat, är passionerad när det gäller teknik. och vill vara trevlig alltid
<peyam> för mer info kan du adda mig på fb och läsa mina inlägg
<peyam> realubot: det gör den fortfarande tkr jag
<peyam> ska ut o röka
<peyam> realubot: min fru mår hur bra som helst. :)
<Linda^> kes0: Jag frågar dig :(
<Linda^> peyam: Dom där bitarna visste jag ju redan, mer eller mindre.
<peyam> vad vill du veta då
<peyam> \join #latex
<peyam> Linda^: vad vil du veta
<Linda^> peyam: inte vet jag
<peyam> Jag är inte sverigedemokrat och jag tkr att det e farligt med rasism
<Linda^> Jag tycker att tkr inte är ett ord.
<Linda^> eller en förtkortning enligt saol.
<Linda^> Medans sverigedemokraterna gott kan förkortas till SD. Lustigt vilka ord folk väljer att förkorta :(
<peyam> tid är mer värdefull än ord
<peyam> ngn som kan latex?
<peyam> ingen svarar på Latex
<cHarNe2> vad behöver du hjölp med?
<peyam> jag har gjort en itemize list
<peyam> och framför en av item vill ja ha en bild men den ska vara i mitten , mittemot
<peyam> asså den ska inte sticka upp i pappret så mkt
<peyam> asså bildens centerline ska ligga på textens centerline
<cHarNe2> sorry, har endast haft text i mina listor :S
<realubot> peyam: Varför använder du LaTeX?
<cHarNe2> latex är nice
<cHarNe2> skönt att kunna scripta ihop .tex filer men data för grafer och sånt gött
<realubot> Ptja är det väl. Om man nu behöver det.
<realubot> GÃ¥r det att skripta .tex-filer genom Bash-skript?
<realubot> Som med gnuplot?
<cHarNe2> ahh, typ
<realubot> typ?
<cHarNe2> har inte snvänt gnuplot mer än kanske 5 gånger, så jag vet inte säkert
<peyam> orka
<realubot> Jag undrar om det går att skapa LaTeX-kod från Terminalen d.v.s. kan jag skapa ett Bash-skript som skriver LaTeX-dokument.
<realubot> ?
<cHarNe2> yes, nemas problemas
<realubot> Okej. Det låter bra.
<cHarNe2> jag brukar göra en mall och och sedan scripta in och byta ut saker
<cHarNe2> blir lite klipp och klistra, sedan kör man bara pdflatex på .tex-filen, vipps så har  man en pdf
<cHarNe2> va rätt länge sedan nu, men kommer mera snart skulle jag tro
<peyam> vem orkar med sånt
<peyam> man ska alltid göra det enklaste
<peyam> installa en editor som gör allt år dej
<cHarNe2> ?
<cHarNe2> använde det för att skapa rapporter med statistik och maila dom varje månad
<realubot> Det låter bra det.
<realubot> Jag hoppas de blev nöjda.
#ubuntu-se 2014-09-24
<peyam> Så vad görs this time of hour?
<peyam> hej
<peyam> ngn här?
<kes0> Nä
<peyam> äntligen blev jag klar med en inlämning
<peyam> efter 2 år
<kes0> Gj
<peyam> ha?
<peyam> good job?
<peyam> tack
<peyam> börjar få exem i hårbotten igen
<peyam> så fort det blir kallt, händer det
<kes0> Japp good job
<kes0> Mört
<peyam> vad betyder mört?
<kes0> Att de suger typ. Kan vara en fisk också
<peyam> jaha
<peyam> pigg som en mört
<peyam> mycket pigg betyder det
<kes0> Aa :P
<peyam> coolt
<peyam> det e kallt som fan
<peyam> var bor du kes0
<kes0> Jo, i piteå, själv då?
<peyam> var ligger det? bor i Stockholm
<kes0> I norrland. Ah ok =)
<HeMan> Morrn!
<ePax> 0_o
<realubot> Skidlegendaren Thomas Wassberg inkryssad för SD i Bergs kommun. Humor är livsviktigt och det känns betryggande att det finns skojare i befolkningen som gör så här.
<realubot> Igår skrev någon tidning om en forskning som visade att SD- och PP- väljare är mer paranoida än andra väljare. Men de glömde att skriva att det finns minst en SD-väljare i Bergs kommun som är en riktig humorist.
<realubot> Att gamla idrottssjtärnor gör comeback är väl ingenting nytt men att de gör comeback som ofrivilliga politiker måste vara ganska ovanligt.
<realubot> einand: Du skulle satsat på skidåkningen istället för politiken. Då hade du kanske varit invald vid det här laget.
<realubot> Tjo vad de var livat i kanalen i onsdags då.
<andol> realubot: Vi har fullt upp med att patcha bash :)
<Philip5> hehe
<realubot> andol: Vad är det för fel på Bash nu då?
<realubot> Is it broken? If not don't fix it.
<andol> realubot: https://securityblog.redhat.com/2014/09/24/bash-specially-crafted-environment-variables-code-injection-attack/
<andol> Är väl egentligen inte direkt något att oroa sig jättemycket över på en ren desktop-dator, men kör man serveraktiga grejjor finns det alla möjliga angreppshåll.
<andol> Mindre risk för oss som kör Debian/Ubuntu dock, med att man då förhoppningsvis har /bin/sh länkat mot dash istället för bash.
#ubuntu-se 2014-09-25
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Hoxx> Mrn!
<aol> a ol
<realubot> andol: Jag utgår från att Ubuntu automatiskt skickar ut säkerhetsuppdateringen.
<chas> halo
<chas> ubåten
<realubot> chas: Skepp ohoj!
<realubot> andol: Hos mig fungerar inte fulkoden i länken du postade i.a.f. Det verkar som om jag har ett uppdaterat Bash.
<senate> https://www.debian.org/security/2014/dsa-3032
<senate> patcha era burkar
<HeMan> löser den CVE-2014-7169?
<HeMan> eller har det inte kommit någon patch för den än?
<senate> Found in versions bash/4.3-9.1, bash/4.2+dfsg-0.1+deb7u1
<senate> verkar finnas med i nya versionen också tyvärr
<larsemil> Zambezi: wooot!
<Barre> hurra för debian och unattended-upgrade
<andol> Barre: Hade du läst DSA/USN hade du kunnat vara snabbare än unattended-upgrade :P
<Barre> sant
<andol> Förövrigt rätt härlig varningsklocka som plingar när man ser att båda mailen trillar in i princip näst intill samtidigt.
<Barre> läskig bugg
<andol> Japp
<andol> Framförallt att den kan slå till på så många icke-uppenbara ställen.
<Barre> mm
<einand> realubot: såg det
#ubuntu-se 2014-09-26
<Zambezi> larsemil: ?
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Barre> mörrn¨
<johelish> Hej! Jag har lite problem med min server och funderar över om den ev. blivit kapad. När jag försöker pinga den så får jag svaret From 80.248.225.1: icmp_seq=3 Redirect Host(New nexthop: ser147.wizardgoonies.com (riktiga ip-adressen))
<johelish> Ser ut som någon redirect? Hur funkar det?
<andol> johelish: Kan precis lika gärna vara något nätverkstras.
<andol> Alternativt att den blivit medvetet blockad, därför att den har blivit kapad, då.
<andol> johelish: Ifall du kan tänka dig att dela med dig utav servers faktiska ip-adress så kan jag köra en traceroute, och se vad jag ser från min sida. Går helt okej att skicka ip-adressen som ett privat meddlenade ifall det känns mer okej.
<ePax> Finns det någon GUI för att justera bas/diskant för alsa?
<johelish> andol: ah, skönt
<HeMan> ePax: jag har för mig att det ska finnas någon equalizer
<HeMan> ePax: men det kan vara pulseaudio som har det
<ePax> HeMan, Har hittat equalizer för pulseaudio men inget för alsa. :/
<HeMan> ePax: ok, då är det inte säkert att det finns
<ePax> Dock så har jag inte installerat den men det finns en hel del howtos på nätet
<HeMan> ePax: om du inte har ett avancerat ljudkort så är nog equalizern en mjukvarugrej
<ePax> HeMan, Nej då. De tär nog en "vanlig" intel ljudkort som finns i dom flesta laptopar som jag har.
<HeMan> ePax: det finns något paket som heter libasound2-plugin-equal som ska innehålla en equalizer för alsa
<HeMan> ePax: jag har dock aldrig kört det
<ePax> HeMan, Har den. Men den är inte direkt avancerad någonstans.
<HeMan> ePax: ok
<ePax> Finns även en terminal baserad vilket suger ännu mer.
 * ePax trodde att det var år 2014 :D
<ePax> SÃ¥nna saker ska bara finnas :D
<HeMan> ePax: #nofilter!
<HeMan> ePax: :)
<ePax> Haha
<ePax> (;
<ePax> HeMan, Det löste sig med Pulseaudio Equalizer
<HeMan> ePax: perfa
<ePax> Hade direkt inga anda alternativ (;
<MarkusDBX> Happ, någon shellshock worm som härjar än då?
<Barre> finns tydligen några ute i det vilda, har inte sett nått på mina system än (uppdaterades i.of.s. väldigt snabt)
<itmannen> Nu är det hög tid. 1404 LTS > 14.10 Final beta. GSG :)
<Barre> har inte testat den än, stora skillnader?
<itmannen> Vet ej ännu. Har inte kört in den än
<itmannen> Men tydligen så ska det inte vara så mycket för tillfället
<itmannen> Hm. Detta går inte så bra.
<itmannen> Nä det blir en ren ny install om det ska bli något
<Coffe> glöm inte uppdatera era rpi
<qvak> hur mycket ska man ha swap för hibernate?
<qvak> har kollat på nätet och jag får olika svar :S
<pipster> hur mycket ram har du? och hur stor hårddisk
<andol> qvak: Senast jag kollade på det där så behövde du ha (snäppet) mer swap än RAM för att kunna hibernatea, just därför att det är till swap ram-minnets innehåll skrivs ner.
<qvak> 24 gig, men jag såg nåt liknande på redhat fast de va till redas RHEL 6 manual tror ja
 * andol brukar tycka det i regel är en bättre kompromiss att bara söva laptopen, varpå de då finns tillräckligt mycket ström för att hålla innehållet kvar i RAM.
<qvak> men hibernate gäller det bara laptopen?
<andol> Nej, inget av det här är laptop-specifikt. Mest det att hibernate/sleep av praktiska skäl är vanliga på laptops än på stationära datorer.
<qvak> att min dator somnar är inte hibernate, det är att den sparar appar och så sen när datorn vaknar snabbt ladda upp dom igen?
<qvak> andol: så du menar man ska använda 1.5 mer än ram? som står i redhats manual typ?
<andol> qvak: Så exakt känner jag mig inte bekväm med att svara :) Vetisjutton när jag senaste hibernated en dator.
<qvak> https://access.redhat.com/documentation/en-US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/7/html/Storage_Administration_Guide/ch-swapspace.html
<qvak> andol: förstår dom inte riktigt på sidan där
<Spookan> Har ni hört något om ssh buggen och någon fix till det?
<andol> Spookan: Vilken ssh-bugg?
<Spookan> andol: http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.585418/sakerhetsexperten--inget-katastroflage
<Spookan> Sorry menade bash.
<MarkusDBX> påtal om ssh, om man endast har en ssh port öppen, och ingen dhcp, då borde väl inte bashbuggen rimiligtvis kunna göra något?
<Spookan> Själv spärrade jag port 22 här i brandväggen..
<andol> MarkusDBX: Antagligen inte, såtillvida du inte har något sårbart webbmässigt. Samtidigt är det ju väldigt svårt att veta, så skadar ju inte att uppgradera :)
<andol> Spookan: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2363-1/, http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2363-2/
<MarkusDBX> nä klart =)  Har uppdaterat.
<MarkusDBX> Spookan: själv kör jag aldrig port 22 =)
<andol> MarkusDBX, Spookan: https://securityblog.redhat.com/2014/09/24/bash-specially-crafted-environment-variables-code-injection-attack/ förklarar rätt bra vad det handlar om.
<Spookan> Kör mac här så väntar på apple att fixa en update ;)
<MarkusDBX> tror att dhcp kan bli rejält jävligt om någon får till en bra worm
<andol> Spookan: Tja, attackvektorn via ssh är rätt specik, och är bara tillämpbar efter lyckad autentisering, då du redan i regel har full frihet att köra vadsom. Är enbart tillämpbart på restriktiva skal, där en användare förvisso har möjlighet att autentisera sig, men sedan förväntas mötas av något mycket mer specifikt än ett fullt skal.
<MarkusDBX> andol: kan vara svettigt för sharedhosting som erbjuder ssh
<andol> MarkusDBX: Hurså? Du menar ifall det är tänkt att åtkomsten ska vara begränsad till sftp?
<andol> Typexempel är annars git-hosting i stil med vad du sätter upp med gitolite, där du har en hel drös virtuella användare bakom en systemanvändare, säg git@värdnamn.
<andol> Jo, dhcp:n är otäck, även ifall den i sin natur bara kan sprida sig i lokala nätverk. För att få en riktig ordentligt worm-effekt så behöver det vara något som även kan sprida sig remote, säg via sårbara cgi-skript.
 * andol är förövrigt rätt ordentligt tacksam att han inte just nu driftar publika webbaktiga saker.
<MarkusDBX> andol: tur att jag patchat min gitolite =)
<andol> Gott :)
<andol> gitolite är förövrigt riktigt riktigt trevligt.
<MarkusDBX> Angående dhcp... så är ju många nätverk i en kedja lokala. Kan sprida sig neråt
 * andol håller för tillfället på att konvertera sitt team på jobbet från svn till git.
<MarkusDBX> andol: jo gitolite är najs, enda som är oerhört dåligt är att det är halvt omöjligt att lära ut, varför för många för github.
<MarkusDBX> att ens förstå git tar tid.. sen att man även måste ha koll på ssh-nycklar, samt att den confar sig själv med recursion =)
<andol> MarkusDBX: Vari ligger svårighet att lära ut? Git-mässigt beter det ju mer eller mindre likdant som Github, mer skillnad från att man som administratör har lite mer flexibiltet.
<MarkusDBX> syftar på admin-biten
<MarkusDBX> att lära noobs använda grundläggande git, utan att dom egentligen förstår vad dom gör är enkelt.
<andol> Jo, men admin-biten behöver man ju inte lära ut till alla.
<andol> Sen är det ju vansinnigt smidigt hur gitolite låter en sätta upp "wild repos", där användare själva kan skapa repon, enbart genom att pusha/clonea rätt sökväg.
<MarkusDBX> inte provat wildrepos.
<MarkusDBX> ska undersöka.. låter smidigt
<andol> Jupp, jupp
<andol> http://gitolite.com/gitolite/wild.html
<andol> Sen vill jag gärna tro att mina kollegor inte är lika mycket noobs :-P
<MarkusDBX> Är en ständig kamp det där ute på många företag. Göra rätt vs göra snabbt. Chefer som bara tänker stanna något år, kör ju gärna på snabbt för att göra ett avtryck.
<MarkusDBX> att sätta in utvecklare i ett git, branched, testdriven, continous development workflow kostar.
<andol> Jupp, jupp
<larsemil> andol: men gitlab måste väl vara ännu bättre än gitolite! :)
<kes0> Är inte den där dryga nafallo här längre?
<Linda^> ser du inte det själv?
<kes0> Jo men jag mena inte bara nu.  Har inte varit på irc på kanske 6 månader och gjorde comeback för nån dag sen bara.
<Linda^> jaha
<Linda^> hittar inget i lastlog
<kes0> Ok
<Linda^> ni kanske ragequittade båda två :D
<kes0> Ja kanske =)
<kes0> Nämen så farligt vare inte, käfta väl lite nåra gånger typ
<Linda^> Som folk gör på irc
<Linda^> inga konstigheter :)
<kes0> =)
<kes0> Har du sett på mr1buying?
<Linda^> nopp
<kes0> Ok, tänkte för han är den enda förutom dig jag hört säga inga konstigheter :P
<Linda^> kes0: haha
<Linda^> det säger jag hela tiden
<Linda^> Men nu ska jag glo på lite serie :)
<kes0> Linda^: Ah okej =) enjoy
#ubuntu-se 2014-09-27
<peyam> Hej
<andol> larsemil: Funderade kort på gitlab, men kändes potentiellt omotiverat tung att underhålla i jämförelse med gitolite+cgit. Det i ljuset av att det här bara är något som kommer används internt i det team där jag sitter.
<andol> larsemil: Hade det däremot rört sig om något för en större del utav organisationen, ja då hade man nog velat ha något i stil med gitlab.
<Spookan> God morgon i kanalen.
<Barre> mörrn
<Spookan> Barre: Har du fått i dig nått kaffe än? :P
<Barre> ispookan: jodå, kaffe har jag fått och det är dags för påtår
<ispookan> Barre: ;)
<andol> bamsefar: Någon koll på när era VMwares kommer att prata IPv6?
<Screedo> God morgon i kanalen
<Spookan> Screedo: God morgon.
<Screedo> Spookan: Allt väl?
<Spookan> Screedo: Bara bra, själv då?
<Screedo> jodå, här är det bra, fått vila ut lite nu, kom hem från Stockholm igårkväll så.
<Spookan> Ok, gick det bra då?
<Screedo> jodå
<Screedo> gick bra
<Screedo> svansade runt lite på grönan osv.
<kes0> *spänner biceps*
<bamsefar> andol: Det är på gång nu.
<kes0> De e på gång de e laddat de e taggat!!!
<realubot> Jaha.
<realubot> Jag säger då det.
<kes0> Har ni fest ällä?
<Spookan> Kaffe fest här ;)
<kes0> Kaffe kask?
<Spookan> Nä.. Hehe
<kes0> Ok =P
<Spookan> Själv då?
<kes0> Nja, dricker en blåbär cider 2.25% =P
<Spookan> Gott jue ;)
<kes0> Naa inte denna iaf, norrland cider typ, el går ju å dricka men =)
<Spookan> Du får komma hit så får jag bjuda dig på lite vodka :P
<kes0> Åfan, kommer!
<kes0>  Jaa äntligen söndag
<Spookan> Redan, ush vad tiden går. ;)
<kes0> Jo går för fort
<peyam> hej
<peyam> jage här
<peyam> ställ era frågor till mig
#ubuntu-se 2014-09-28
 * realubot knäcker en bärs.
<Linda^> :o
<Spookan> God morgon i kanalen!
<Screedo> God morgon
<Spookan> Screedo: Jag snodde din replik idag :P
<Screedo> lol
<Screedo> :)
<Screedo> Inte mycket aktivitet här i helgen.
<Screedo> Spookan: LÄGET DÅ?
<Screedo> ops caps, sorry
<Screedo> Någon som handlat på amazon förut? Fungerar det bra? har en bok jag vill handla där. Är det det bara att registrera sig och köpa och betala så kommer det hem? :)
<kes0> God morgon!
<realubot> kes0: Gorgon.
<realubot> "God morgon" utan särskrivning.
<kes0> realubot: Vad finurlig du är
<kes0> Hur slår man på irc i linux
<kes0> ?
<Meerkat> kes0, slå?
<kes0> Meerkat: Startar
<Meerkat> sök efter IRC in någon menysökruta
<Meerkat> om du inte har en IRC-klient installerad så kan du ladda ner HexChat: sudo aptitude install hexchat
<kes0> Vänta nu jag är ju i irc ;P
<kes0> Är de fortfarande så att ubuntu sparar vad användarna söker på och skickar de vidare till nå ställe? Var ju liv om de förut
<peyam> ngn som kan android?
<Linda^> Jag kan hantera en android?
<peyam> programmering då
<kes0> Går de att få så de blinkar när någon skriver åt en i irssi när fönstret är minimerat, nån som vet?
<kes0> (.)(.)
<kes0> Nån som gått nätverkssäkerhet kursen?
<kes0> PÃ¥ nti
<kes0> Kaka? läsk? eller kaffe kanske?
<kes0> Är alla döda? kollektivt dödsfall kanske
<kes0> Måste va farligt med irc om alla bara dör
<kes0> *pratar med snusdosan* trevlig prick, lite tystlåten bara
<Linda^> haha
<Linda^> har du tråkigt kes0?
<kes0> Linda^: Jåå =P
<Linda^> Stackars! :o
<kes0> Jaa, hjälp mig =)
<Linda^> kes0: Det vet jag inte hur man gör :o
<kes0> Linda^: :'/
<kes0> Linda^: Var är du från?
<Linda^> kes0: Uhm, va?
<kes0> Linda^: Men var du kommer från =)
<Linda^> kes0: Vad vill du veta? I vilken stad jag föddes? Var jag har bott längst? Var mina föräldrar är ifrån?
<Linda^> Var jag bor nu?
<kes0> =)
<kes0> Var du bor:P
<Linda^> kes0: Jag bor i Stockholm.
<Linda^> Var bor du?
<kes0> Linda^: Okej, jag bor i piteå =)
<Linda^> Okej :o
<kes0> Alla bor ju i stockholm typ
<Linda^> Nje, men det bor nog fler i stockholm än piteå iaf :o
<kes0> Jå de kan man ju lugnt säga :P men alla man frågar tycker jag bor där
<kes0> Hur många bor de där nu?
<Linda^> kes0: Det får du faktiskt googla rätt på själv :(
<kes0> Linda^: Okejdå
<andol> Linda^: Du menar alltså att du inte har en intuitiv känsla för hur många det bor här i Stockholm, utifrån antalet nya ansikten du ser på vägen till jobbet, etc? :-)
<Linda^> andol: Nej, har du? :(
<andol> Nix
<Linda^> andol: Dåså
<kes0> Tätort 1 372 565, kommun 905 184, storstadsområde 2 181 318 står de på wikipedia. Jävla massa folk
<Linda^> SÃ¥ kan det vara
<kes0> Här är de ca 40 000
<Linda^> Du ska se t-centralen.. läskigt mycket folk
<kes0> Ok kan jag tänka mig :P måste dra dit snart nån gång igen, va länge sen jag var i byn
<Linda^> i byn?
<kes0> Minns typ inte hur de ser ut
<Linda^> haha
<Linda^> BYN
<kes0> Ja byyn
<Linda^> Du kallar stockholm för en by alltså?
<kes0> =)
<kes0> Stor by
<Linda^> Vad är då Piteå? :P
<kes0> By
<Linda^> :(
<andol> Tja, själv händer det att jag refererar till Atlanten som pölen :)
<Linda^> haha :(
<Linda^> Knäpp
<kes0> =)
<kes0> Visst är de bara outlet affärer i barkaby?
<Linda^> tror det
<Linda^> eller alltså
<Linda^> finns ju typ elgiganten och sånt där med, mediamarkt
<Linda^> men du tänkte klädbutiker nu kanske?
<kes0> Aha de är så, tänkte typ på allt =)
<Linda^> Ja du får åka dit och kolla!
<kes0> Ja får göra det. Var där för massa år sen men minns bara att vi käka pizza
<Linda^> haha
<Linda^> enda minnet från stockholm.. pizza!
<kes0> Jo eller nä kommer ihåg att vi kasta bollar på gröna lund också
<Linda^> där har man inte varit i år minsann
<Linda^> har iofs varit på liseberg två gånger, och det är mer värt :)
<kes0> Okej, inte illa. Jag vill också dit
<kes0> Ta med mig!
<kes0> Vad finns de mer för ställen med massa affärer förutom barkaby?
<Linda^> ingen aning
<Linda^> jag är själv relativt ny i Stockholm
<kes0> Men
<kes0> Var bodde du innan Linda^ ?
<Linda^> kes0: Dalarna bland annat
<Linda^> Göteborg
<Linda^> Falkenberg
<Linda^> Inte nödvändigtvis i den ordningen.
<kes0> K känner igen de namnet, är de nära borås?
<Linda^> Borås ligger ju inte så långt från göteborg..
<Linda^> falkenberg ligger nån timme söderut från göteborg
<Linda^> dalarna ligger norrut, typ 2h från örebro
<kes0> Nä men tänkte om de va nära falkenberg.
<kes0> Ok de är där nere :P
<kes0> Asså sörlänningar, mäter avstånd i tid =)
<Linda^> klart
<Linda^> men dalarna var norröver
<kes0> =)
<kes0> Aja
<Linda^> baja
<kes0> De där va lite äckligt
<Linda^> Äschdå
<Linda^> Trodde du var norrlänning.
<kes0> =)
<kes0> Hur gammal är du?
<Linda^> Nu börjar vi bli lite väl personliga här tycker jag kes0
<senate> (:
<senate> vilken diss
<kes0> Hhaha
<Linda^> Haha
<Linda^> senate lurar jämt bland hörnen
<kes0> Ja fy fan*hoppar från skrivbordet*
<senate> amän :)
<Linda^> Så kan det gå!
<kes0> Men bajjor å dalarna pratar hon om =)
<Linda^> Förlåt :(
<kes0> =)
<kes0> Nä nu ska jag käka glass, glo film och sova. Natti
<Linda^> glass!
#ubuntu-se 2015-09-21
<Hund> Barre: Irception!
<Barre> Hund: ?
<Hund> Du skrev att det var märkligt att du kunde tabba fram markusdbx när denne inte var i kanalen.
<Barre> Hund: ahhh...
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Jag sa aldrig att min humor var bra. :P
<Barre> för tidigt på morgonen Hund, du kan inte kräva att mina psynapser skall koppla i normalhastighet
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Har du inte fått i dig kaffet ännu?
<Barre> bara en kopp, ska ta kopp nummer två nu.. :)
<Hund> Vad dricker du för kaffe då?
<Barre> kopp & kopp, just nu dricker jag ur en 50cl ölsejdel.. gevialia mellanrost ekologiskt är det som står brevid bryggaren idag
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Ah!
<Hund> Jag har ett paket ekologiskt kaffe i skafferiet från Arvid Nordqvist.
<Hund> Det har lite hög syrlighet. Så vi får se vad jag tycker om det.
<Barre> nice
<andol> Barre: Finns ju även sådana där "riktiga" ölsejdlar som rymmer en hel liter. Kanske skulle göra sig än bättre som kaffekopp?
<Barre> andol: testade det, men det hinner bli för kallt då, bättre med 1/2-liters och ta en påtår
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Själv sitter man med kaffekopp och fat. :P
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Mathisen> morgon
<Barre> tjo
<Amoz> Hund, fat32?
<Hund> Amoz: För nytt!
<Amoz> o.o
<Amoz> fat.....16 ?
<Spookan> Hund: Där sa du något, kaffe..
<Spookan> Någon här som använder Skype?
<Barre> mm.. stora problem med skype idag Spookan
<Spookan> Barre: Ah ok, inte bara jag då. Hehe..
<Hund> Skype är problemet.
<Hund> Spookan: Fixar du kaffe åt mig med? Jag drack upp mitt. :(
<Hund> Amoz: FAT 12!
<Hund> FAT12*
<Spookan> Hund: Självklart!
<Hund> :D
<Dynamit> läget?
<Hund> Trött och hungrig!
<Hund> Hur står det till själv Dynamit?
<Dynamit> jodå med mig är det bra och med min 9dygn famka bebis är det bra
<Dynamit> sover i min famn just ny
<Dynamit> nu
<Dynamit> varför hittar man inte sina v90 modem sim dammar när man känner man behöver de?
<Dynamit> säkert hemma hos min far men hade för mig vi hade en här hemma
<Barre> Dynamit: grattis
<Dynamit> tackar
<Barre> Dynamit: första?
<Dynamit> ja för mig men för flickvännen så är det tredje
<Dynamit> rätt komiskt ändå att jag känner behov av uppringningsmodem även om jag ska hacka den
<Dynamit> ska få den översätta analogt till digitalt så pi kan tolka och göra saker
<Dynamit> är urusel på ladda mobiltelefonerna så är nog bäst skaffa en fast
<Dynamit> också
<Dynamit> men för tvn ska kunna få pausa kommandon och få Kodi pausa om något körs
<Dynamit> så måste ju signalerna översättas
<Dynamit> och har läst samt logiken säger att dammande upprigningsmodem är perfekta för översätta
<smaskarn> nån mer som inte kan logga in på skype nu?
<Spookan> smaskarn: Mm, verkar som att de har bekymmer nu..
<smaskarn> :/
<smaskarn> nu gick den igång
<Spookan> Inte här :(
<Spookan> smaskarn: Kör du Skype i Linux?
<lord4163> smaskarn: Det funkar för ingen ;)
<Spookan> Det ligger väl på Windows servrar :P
<Amoz> haha
<Amoz> hmm det har inget med Amazons problem att göra då?
<Spookan> Ingen aning, det kommer väl igång senare..
<Spookan> Det går att leva utan Skype med. ;)
<lord4163> http://www.sweclockers.com/nyhet/21104-skype-dras-med-stora-problem-for-anvandare-varlden-over
<Coffe> Min skype fungerar nu
<lord4163> Jag la upp en jitsi server, men ljudet var så dåligt.
<lord4163> Coffe: varför?
<Coffe> varför vet jag inte .. den gör det..
<Spookan> Coffe: Lyckost :P
<lord4163> Kanske måste vänta en stund tills det börjar funka här uppe i Norrland :D
<Dynamit> det är ju inte bara en server
<Spookan> lord4163: Gamla kopparledningar? :P
<Dynamit> det är ju flera som jobbar ihop
<lord4163> Spookan: Mm :D
<Spookan> lord4163: Hur funkar det där Jitsi då?
<Coffe> nu dog de igen
<lord4163> Spookan: Har inte riktigt testat mycket, jag gav upp eftersom det inte gick att höra den uppringda personen :P
<lord4163> Spookan: och det var via Jitsi Meet (WebRTC), tror att de har en riktig klient också.
<Dynamit> På tal om höra så funderar jag själv på att använda en Pi som PBX men det som gör mest att jag velar är att jag inte vet om
<Dynamit> det är jätte mycket jobb och kliande i huvudet för konventera analogt till digitalt eller tvärtom
<Dynamit> billigaste vore egentligen konventera om analogt till digitalt för låta Pi tolka det
<Dynamit> för sedan göra om det till analogt till de enheter jag vill ha ansluten som är analoga
<Dynamit> har läst att typ gamla uppringningsmodem ska vara möjligt att konventera till digitalt (vilket är logist)
<Dynamit> frågan är mest på vilken nivå och hur bra skulle det gå konventera med gamla uppringningsmodem
<lord4163> Asterisk? :)
<Dynamit> Ja för hantera mjukvarubiten så
<Dynamit> men är mest hårdvaran som gör att jag kliar mig i huvudet
<Dynamit> bästa vore om ComHem skulle ge mig informationen för kunna använda egna enheter utan deras modem inblandat
<Dynamit> men det är ju bara glömma
<Dynamit> vilket gör att skulle jag ta de behöver jag konventera analogt till digitalt
<Dynamit> för sedan konventera till analogt för de telefoner jag vill ha analogt
<Dynamit> så det är som sagt mest hur hårdvaru praktiska biten ska gå till VS priset
<Dynamit> lord4163: Du kanske har någon ide om hur jag ska tänka?
<Dynamit> vist måste inte egentligen konventera från digitalt till analogt men har ju telefonjack i var och var annat rum så det vore bekvämt
<lord4163> Dynamit: Cisco har ju telefoner.
<lord4163> som du kopplar till din asterisk server
<Dynamit> Har handskats med VOIP telefoner som användare så vet hur de funkar och så på den nivån men tänkte om jag inte hade saker hemma
<Dynamit> redan för kunna konventera och ha mig
<Dynamit> och slippa införskaffa nya
<Dynamit> bara för vara snål haha
<lord4163> ingen aning :/
<Dynamit> vist VOIP enheterna kostar inte så mycket men samtidigt måste jag tänka på hur jag enklast skulle placera telefonen/telefonerna då
<Dynamit> stör mig på att ComBort inte ger VOIP uppgifterna så man får typ tre val
<Dynamit> krångla och bygg jävligt konstig eller invecklad konventerare
<Dynamit> för köra typ en Asterix maskin
<Dynamit> för sedan om man känner behovet konventera tillbaka
<Dynamit> kollar runt på VOIP leverantörer de ska ha SIP stöd naturligtvis, du kanske har tips på vettiga leverantörer lord4163
<Dynamit> har kollat på Cellip men det som gör mig mest tänksam är at de tar betalt för ringa alla förutom de själva
<Dynamit> vist det är typ bara 10öre min till fasta
<Dynamit> men ändå
<Dynamit> man måste ju kolla runt och tänka
<lord4163> Undrar hur bra SIP funkar för videosamtal, har du provat det Dynamit ?
<Dynamit> Nej då jag använder det bara på "jobbet" som jag är på förmiddagarna och behöver väldigt sällan ringa
<Dynamit> bara när jag ska ringa till andra "jobbet" som jag använder deras telefon och det är helt vanliga SIP enheter
<Dynamit> eller ja nu är det ny leverantör så nu är det bara två fasta SIP enheter
<Dynamit> alla andra använder mobilerna
<Dynamit> alltså helt vanliga SIP-enheter jag ringer ifrån som inte har kamera
<lord4163> Okej
<Dynamit> Kommunen är för snåla eller korkade beror på hur man ser det
<Dynamit> så de använder dyra telefonanslutningar som säkert kommer ifrån Felia
<Dynamit> om jag kollar upp det
<Dynamit> har kollat upp lite mer verkar som bara modemet kan hantera röstsamtal så går det hur bra som helst
<Dynamit> och har för mig jag har uppringninsmodem för "landlina" som har stöd för det
<Dynamit> en av mina uppringninsmodem som har stöd för UMTS alias 3G hade stöd enligt informationen på internet
<Dynamit> haha
<andol> bamsefar: Sådärja, nu funkar allt som det ska!
<Dynamit> Älskar att jag har hackat mina mobila modem
<bamsefar> andol: Wohoo :)
<pollt> Halloj!
<pollt> höll på med ubuntu en del under tonårstiden, mellan version 7-9 om jag inte minns fel, men har varit trogen windows sedan dess. Tänkte ge ubuntu en allvarlig chans nu, men har kört fast ordentligt
<pollt> Skulle till att installera Nvidia-drivrutiner och följde någon typ av guide, gick dock ordentligt på röven och kan nu inte boota över huvud taget (fick igång live-USB på nåder)
<pollt> står något om att den försöker väcka CPU #1 men misslyckas
<pollt> fungerade med live CD efter ett par försök
<pollt> misstänker att jag tagit bort nouveau utan att lägga in nya drivrutiner, men det borde inte leda till dom problemen eller?
#ubuntu-se 2015-09-22
<Peyam> hej
<Peyam> grabbar och tjejor
<Peyam> var ska jag söka lönsamt helgjobb?
<Peyam> grabbar
<Peyam> säger man god kompetens eller djup kompetens?
<Peyam> är ngn vaken ens?
<einand> ja
<Peyam> du var sen
<Peyam> undrar varför? händer under bordet eller?
<pollt> Sådär! Äntligen igång igen
<pollt> vet inte om det var någon här som såg mina inlägg igår angående Nvidia-drivrutiner och nouveau?
<pollt> Men är det någon som vet av en vettig guide för att få Nvidias drivrutiner att lira med 15.04?
<Amoz> pollt, om du inte har nåt jättekonstigt setup ska du ju bara behöva installera dem vad jag vet
<Amoz> "väcka CPU #1" låter mer som att du har nåt problem med suspend/resume
<pollt> inte speciellt konstig.. i5 2500K, GTX560ti..
<pollt> men det är alltså bara att dra ner dom senaste stabila från nvidias hemsida, installera och starta om X?
<Amoz> pollt, om du klarar dig utan de absolut senaste så kan du likagärna installera från repo, borde vara mer smärtfritt.
<Amoz> Om du vill köra på senaste så drar du hem dem och installerar, sen måste du starta om datorn eftersom modulerna måste laddas om.
<Amoz> Om jag minns rätt måste du se till att X inte körs dock, annars vill den inte installera drivisarna
<Peyam> Hej,
<Peyam> Ngn kunnig inom avancerad assembly här?
<Peyam> alltså så avancerad att bara väldigt få kan det
<smaskarn> nepp
<Peyam> ojdå
<Amoz> "väldigt få"
<Amoz> vad är innebär "avancerad assembly" ? :P
<goopen> Amoz: lol
<Amoz> lol
<Amoz> peyam, come back
<Amoz> imma answer your question
<goopen> Amoz: är du wired in?
<Amoz> goopen, what?
<Amoz> funkade mumble igår btw?
<Amoz> jag kanske inte borde ha den öppen
<goopen> ja de fungerade bra
<goopen> den är ju inte "öppen" de är pw på den remember
<Amoz> im old, remember?
<goopen> i forgot
<goopen> :(
<Amoz> me too
<goopen> kör du mpd nåt ännu?
<pollt> Hmm, nej min hårdvara är ju inte så ny så att den kan dra fördel av de features som kommer i nyaste drivrutinerna direkt, så vilka paket i repot ska jag välja?
<Amoz> goopen, y
<pollt> för då sköter den allt mer eller mindre automatiskt, förutsatt att jag går genom software center?
<Amoz> pakethanteraren sköter mera saker automatiskt ja
<Amoz> pollt, jag hade nog testat nvidia-current
<Amoz> vet inte om 15.04 ändrade rutinerna på nåt sätt,  men det där har alltid funkat för mig
<pollt> okej. Kör på det och hoppas på det bästa då. om det inte fungerar är det bara att boota recovery mode och plocka bort paketet i terminalen va?
<goopen> Amoz: nice. skriver mpd nånting till music dir?
<Amoz> pollt, exakt. Väldigt fördelaktigt om du är bekant med den rutinen
<Amoz> goopen, inte vad jag känner till
<goopen> docs säger att den skriver tags o dyl i en databas. Har bara för mig att jag läst att den modifierar mp3or
<pollt> @Amoz Ska jag nog klara, får läsa på kring hur man gör före jag kör igång bara :)
<Amoz> pollt, alternativet om du vill ha nyare drivare är ju att dra in nvidia-346 istället t.ex.
<Amoz> vet inte riktigt vilken version du får i 15.04 om du kör nvidia-current, men det är lätt och kolla
<pollt> 304.125 ska det vara enligt pakethanteraren.
<pollt> det kan jag leva med, borde fungera för mina syften.
<MarkusDBX> Finns det någon anledning att köra hårdvaru raid idag?
<andol> MarkusDBX: Batteribackup i korten, som skyddar pågående skrivningar?
<smaskarn> Amoz e de judiskt namn lr
<MarkusDBX> andol: är det enda fördelen idag?
<Amoz> btrfs masterrace
<andol> MarkusDBX: Kan tänka mig att det även finns scenarion där det kan ge en prestandafördel att avlasta paritetsberäkningar till en raid-kontroller, fast det är mest en gissning. Likaså kan jag tänka mig att det finns folk som föredrar att raid:en hanteras utavför/innan operativsystemet, även om man nog lika gärna kan se det som en nackdel.
<andol> MarkusDBX: Hursom så skjuter jag mest från höften nu. Vore intressant att höra vad Barre har att säga om hårdvaru-raid.
<Peyam> hej
<Peyam> kan ngn göra en ikon till mig
<Peyam> ngt som kan kopplas till IPTV?
<Peyam> 200x200
<Peyam> kan ngn det snälla?
<Peyam> jag fattar inte den där gimp 'en
<Amoz> Peyam, har du testat #gimp ?
<Amoz> mr advanced assembly
<Amoz> är det nån som har koll hur man bygger kärnan från ubuntus mainline-crack.git ?
<Peyam> Amoz, vf e du så avundsjuk?
<Amoz> Peyam, hörde bara att du behövde hjälp med assembly, är inte särskilt avundsjuk på det ;)
<Peyam> riktiga män gör assembly ja
<Amoz> gött, då är jag riktig man
<Amoz> räknas IR också? :D
<Peyam> nej
<Peyam> bara assembly
<Amoz> räknas MIPS-asm? =D
<goopen> Amoz: lel ^
<Amoz> goopen, lul
<Spookan> Amoz: Du får inte mobba Peyam.. ;)
<huttan> cd
<huttan> Det tog mig ingenstanns =( Testar nästa tab då :p
#ubuntu-se 2015-09-23
<Barre> andol, MarkusDBX: /me älskar att disskutera RAID...
<Hund>  Jag är mer för att raida folk.
<andol> Barre: I sådant fall kan du ju alltid börja med att tala om hur fel jag har? :)
<Barre> andol: du har inte fel, raka motsattsen mot vad du sa är inte heller fel om behovet är det motsatta.... ;)
<Barre> det jag försöker säga är att RAID fyller fortfarande en funktion, även HW Raid. I HW RAID kan du dra nytta av batteribackad cache och på så sätt ha write-back cache vilket KRAFTIGT minskar latency vid skrivning.
<Barre> det minskar även (beroende på hur Hårdvaran är implementerad) risken för RAID5/6 black hole samt minskar skrivningslasten för servern då enbart en skriving skickas till HW-raidkortet och den gör alla IO mot disk. Så en skriving med RAID6 resulterar i en IO i HW-raid, motsvarande 6 IO i mjukvara
<Coffe> Barre:  gäller de även om man kör rena SSD  ?
<hume> hej, jag lyckas inte få virtualbox att hitta några usb-grejer när jag kör i Ubuntu 15.04, nyinstallerat. nån som kan hjälpa mig med det? Extension pack och guest additions ska vara installerat
<Barre> Coffe: ja, det gäller även när man kör SSD (dock blir latency skillnaden inte lika markant), men antalet IO skjiljer sig inte. När du kör mjukvaru RAID så vill du ha (läs måste ha) write through på allt, d.v.s. att skrivningen inte kommer tillbaks som IO-complete förens den ligger på lagringsmedia
<Amoz> Spookan, gör jag ju inte :D
<MarkusDBX> Skulle det här.. kunna utgöra en vettig grund för redundant lätt deployad lagring?   mesos > marathon > docker > ceph-osd
<MarkusDBX> tänken är att kunna ha en lagring man kan flytta runt lite hur som helst.
<MarkusDBX> mellan olika moln.. och hårdvara, eller både och.
<MarkusDBX> mest för backuper. prestandan är inte så viktig.
<pollt> Hallao igen!
<pollt> Amoz: Glömde återkomma igår, men fick nvidia-drivrutinera att fungera tillslut
<Amoz> pollt, bra, funkade det inte direkt eller?
<pollt> nope
<pollt> fick en svar skärm med UBUNTU 15.04 i vitt och fyra prickar bara
<pollt> sen hände inget mer
<pollt> la till nomodeset och sen var det lugnt, att ha bootsplash i 640x480 kan jag leva med.
<Amoz> aha
<pollt> men har en ny fundering nu, med nouveau kunde jag utan problem ändra refreshrate till 120 eller 144 om jag ville, men det verkar inte fungera med nvidias drivrutiner.
<pollt> "Rate xxx.x Hz not available for this size" är allt jag får upp när jag försöker ändra den i xrandr
<Amoz> vad är det för upplösning å refreshrate du försöker med då?
<pollt> 1920x1080 144
<pollt> eller 1920 1080 120
<MarkusDBX> många hz
<pollt> har testat med båda
<pollt> :D
<pollt> the more the marrier.
<MarkusDBX> ska du game'a på maskinen eller?
<pollt> Bland annat.
<MarkusDBX> hehe
<pollt> Klart, det GÅR ju spela med 60 också, men då känns det lite onödigt att sitta med en skärm som klarar över det dubbla.
<Amoz> pollt, och vad har du för kabel på detta?
<Amoz> http://askubuntu.com/questions/567478/eye-strain-how-to-change-refresh-rate-to-120-hz
<Barre> calc
<Barre> *sorry*
<pollt> dual channel DVI (?)
<pollt> minns inte vad den kallas exakt.
<pollt> men har inte varit några probs i windows iaf, så kabeln klarar det.
<pollt> ah, läste på länken nu
<pollt> och det förklarar ju
<Amoz> pollt, säg till om du får det å funka
<pinnen>  brukar väl bara vara att köra igång nvidia-settings (nvidias propritära drivrutiners kontrollpanel) och ändra hertzen, så ser ni ju om det fungerar
<pinnen> om du inte kan ställa ni den, så kanske inte skärmen skickar rätt edid och då brukar det ju kunna bli lite trixigare att ställa in hertzen, men inget omöjligt precis :) (Brukar bara vara dom noname/korea -skärmarna som inte skickar rätt EDID)
<MarkusDBX> funderar på att byta min backupserver med raid, till flera r-pis utan raid. 4diskar raid, blir 4diskar med varsin r-pi.
<MarkusDBX> körde ändå mirroring på de 4diskarnas software raid
<Amoz> o.o
<Amoz> why would you even ...
<Amoz> MarkusDBX, hoppa på btrfs-tåget? :D
<Amoz> eller ZFS
<Amoz> beroende på vilket du känner dig bekvämast med
<MarkusDBX> Amoz: håller på och funderar. Mitt huvudsyfte är backup, och redundansen med en mängd odroids eller rpis är ganska bra.
<Amoz> i teorin kanske
<MarkusDBX> vad skulle vara en nackdel?
<Amoz> är dina diskar redan USB-diskar?
<MarkusDBX> jag funderar på att köra 3st mirrors av samma backup. sen ett script som kollar om något blivit fel. (ecc) mässigt.
<MarkusDBX> om det är 3 är risken minimal att jag inte hittar ett bitfel
<MarkusDBX> 2 kommer ha rätt, 1 kommer ha fel.
<MarkusDBX> Amoz: behöver köpa usb case
<Amoz> fast du kommer istället ha 3 st. små slöa grejer som ska använda USB-diskar :P
<MarkusDBX> med en lite större server, med hårdvaru raid-kort osv, så är det fler "single" points of failure.
<MarkusDBX> ska bara ha som backup, och den kan tugga på 24/7, så bör vara lungt, klarar den bara 200GB ny data om dan så funkar det för mig.
<MarkusDBX> eventuellt kör jag 3st rpi, som tuggar på långsamt och replikerar, och 1st snabb server för backuper på lan. 3pi'sarna speglar den.
<pollt> Pinnen: Jag körde bara nvidias mjukvara som följer med proprietary drivers och det verkar inte vara några problem än så länge.
<MarkusDBX> Amoz: slutade med att jag drog on freenas, ska nog köra ett cron job och synka med en rpi också.
<maxjezy> någon som köpt en laptop nyligen som kan rekommendera något bra under 5 tusen
<maxjezy> byggkvalitet går före specs
#ubuntu-se 2015-09-24
<maxjezy> godmorgon i stugorna
<maxjezy> jag behöver linux och funderar på att testa ubuntu vid sidan av mitt windows 10.
<maxjezy> några synpunkter på det, saker jag behöver tänka på?
<maxjezy> integreras partitionerna bra i vardera system?
<maxjezy> så jag kommer åt windowskataloger i linux, och tvärtom.
<maxjezy> eller behöver jag en separat disk för att crossplattforma filer
<maxjezy> eller clouda?
<maxjezy> hur arbetar ni?
<maxjezy> skriver jag i serverrutan nu igen?
<maxjezy> någon som har wifi problem i ubutu 1504
<maxjezy> jag kom online ett par sekunder på wifi
<maxjezy> men sen tappar den och vägrar connecta.
<HeMan> Morrn!
<maxjezy> HeMan, jepp.
<HeMan> maxjezy: tror inte du enkelt kommer åt datat mellan
<HeMan> maxjezy: men det var länge sedan jag testade
<maxjezy> nej, min tp-link wifi usb stick funkar inte bra i ubuntu heller
<maxjezy> så min dualboot fantasi förblir en fantasi.
<maxjezy> får väl köra i virtualbox
<maxjezy> och någon cloudlösning om inte virtualbox diskdelning funkar
<Barre> HeMan: när jag såg Hund's tweet tänkte jag att jag skulle skriva att han förmodligen inte hängt tillräckligt med dig, nu slapp jag skriva det \o/
<Hund> Haha!
<HeMan> :)
<Hund> Så, hur bra ide är det att köra LXC på en hemmaserver om man vill köra typ TTRSS?
<HeMan> du utnyttjar resurserna bättre än när du kör "riktiga" virtuella maskiner
<HeMan> till kostnaden att de inte är riktigt lika bra separerade
<HeMan> en lxc ska det teoretiskt sett gå ta sig ur
<Hund> Ah
<HeMan> sen är (har?) det problem med att tex syslog läcker ut
<HeMan> men ska man bara labba med flera olika maskiner så är det smidigt
<Hund> Okej. :)
<HeMan> jag körde 50 st klienter för att labba med cfengine på en liten maskin med bara 8 GB minne
<HeMan> att alla maskiner sen gjorde apt-get update i exakt samma ögonblick så hela maskinen dog är nog mer mitt fel än LXC's fel...
<Hund> haha
<HeMan> det ska gå ge en lxc mindre resurser i form av minne, cpu-tid, antal cpu-cores osv
<HeMan> men det kör jag inte
<HeMan> tänkte labba med http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/120986/how-to-automatically-launch-a-lxc-container-on-ssh-connection också
<HeMan> den kör med docker men jag tänkte prova lxc-start-ephemeral i stället
<Hund> Kanske lika bra att ha en virtuell server ändå.
<HeMan> jag kör min primära DNS i en lxc
<HeMan> den har iofs sin databas i en ldap-server på en annan (fysisk) maskin
<HeMan> men jag har tänkt flytta ldap'en till en lxc
<HeMan> något som jag gillar skarpt är att ha btrfs som backend för lxc
<Hund> Jag är ju inte så haj på allt det där. Så det skulle kännas trygt att ha det helt avskilt från min hemmaserver om jag gjorde bort mig. :P
<HeMan> man bygger en "template-maskin", gör ett snapshot och bootar den
<Hund> Okej. :)
<HeMan> det tar några få sekunder för att dra igång 10-15 nya containers
 * Hund ser förstående ut
<Hund> Hm.
<Hund> Jag har ju iofs en Rasberry Pi ligger. Kanske skulle använda den. :P
<pollt> Vad är det för filer du ska komma åt på windowsdisken i ubuntu?
<pollt> För den vägen har jag inga problem med att få det att funka (NTFS-formatterad disk i linux) men omvänt är knepigare (ext4 i windowsmiljö)
<pollt> Någon som vet vilken ethernetdrivrutin man ska använda till realtek 8111E-chipset för bästa prestanda förresten?
<Amoz> pollt, r8169 här, funkar prima
<pollt> hur ser jag vilken drivrutin jag ligger på just nu?
<Amoz> pollt, har du manuellt installerat realteks drivare?
<pollt> nope, kör med dom OSet bestämt sig för på egen hand.
<Amoz> pollt, lsmod | grep r81
<Amoz> visar den drivaren där?
<pollt> kollade lshw -C network
<Amoz> right, och det va r8169 då antar jag
<pollt> driver=r8169 driverversion=2.3LK-NAPI
<Amoz> firmware?
<pollt> firmware=rtl8168e
<pollt> firmware=rtl8168e-3_0.0.4 03/27/12
<pollt> så borde ju ska använda r8168 då egentligen?
<pollt> fast å andra sidan är ju 8169 baserad på samma source från realtek så det borde inte göra någon skillnad. Moderkortet är inte så nytt så att det inte borde vara supported.
<pollt> Får avvakta och se om hastighetsdipparna kommer tillbaka (för nu rullar det på i 100/100 som vanligt) och får börja analysera då åhelt enkelt.
<Amoz> pollt, r8169 är namnet på själva drivaren som stödjer flertalet olika kort från lite olika familjer. Det betyder inte att det finns en ännu bättre drivare som heter r8168
<Amoz> så du har problem med den nuvarande?
<pollt> vet ju ärligt inte om det är drivrutinen det hänger på
<Amoz> vad exakt är det som händer då?
<pollt> men har under senaste två dagarna upplevt att jag får enorma drops i speed.
<Amoz> i vilka sammanhang?
<pollt> plockar man fram en graf över nedhastigheten så har den sett ut som ett sågblad.
<pollt> både när jag bara slösurfat och när jag tankat grejer via steam eller torrent.
<pollt> men kan inte koppla det till något speciellt, så kan ju ha berott på något helt annat. Flyter som sagt på i vanlig ordning nu, så får väl avvakta och se om problemen kommer tillbaka.
<Amoz> rent generellt borde du nog först försäkra dig om att det är det problem du tror det är innan du drar iväg på vilda häxjakter
<pollt> gör dom det får jag sätta någon monitoring på inlinan och fortsätta felsökningen därifrån.
<Amoz> lättast bara att se om lokala överföringar funkar som det ska. Då är det ju inte kortets eller drivrutinens fel iaf
<pollt> det har du helt rätt i
<pollt> har en filserver jag kan testköra lite filer till/från över tid för att kolla.
<Amoz> vad kör du för kärna?
<pollt> 3.19.0-28-generic
<Amoz> eh, kortet är så pass gammalt att det inte borde hända så mycket på den fronten nu iofs..
<Amoz> eller står där nåt datum för firmwaren?
<Amoz> min ser ut så här
<Amoz> firmware=rtl8168f-1_0.0.5 06/18/12
<Amoz> å det är ett miniITX från ivy-bridge-tiden
<Amoz> så det är ju bara några år gammalt
<pollt> 03/27/12
<pollt> mitt kort är väl en 3-4 år gammalt, och jag tror inte att det var en cutting-edge-krets ens då.
<Amoz> jag skulle tro att du kan se saker i dmesg om sånt där skulle börja hända, om det va relaterat till kortets firmware
<Amoz> har du en router ut mellan nätet i datorn?
<pollt> ah.
<pollt> mellan nätet? alltså mellan filserver och dator?
<Amoz> du skrev att internet hade varit instabilt. Att inkommande trafik gick som en sågtand =)
<Amoz> har du en router som kan inverka på det hela?
<Amoz> och i så fall, vad är det för modell/mjukvara ?
<pollt> Jo, det skulle den väl kunna.
<pollt> Netgear WNR3500L
<pollt> med DD-WRT
<Amoz> det du kan göra är att gå in och se dmesg på den
<Amoz> eller nästa gång om du stöter på problem, se om en omstart löser problemet :P
<Amoz> men om det försvunnit nu kanske det bara var lite temporärt onda andar i luften ;)
<Amoz> typ, grannen som precis installerade windows10 eller något i den stilen du vet
<pollt> haha, i hear you
<pollt> avvaktar och ser om det återkommer, gör det så får jag börja felsöka mitt eget nätverk först, sen knacka på hos grannarna :D
<Amoz> ^^
<Amoz> "thou shall not install windows"
#ubuntu-se 2015-09-25
<NinaBeck> https://youtu.be/ibEdgQJEdTA
<einand> NinaBeck: söt maskin
<NinaBeck> einand, ja, kunde inte sluta titta
<maxjezy> einand, vad gör du vaken
<einand> maxjezy: jobbar
<maxjezy> jag med
<maxjezy> vad jobbar du med?
<einand> http://nyhets.tv
<maxjezy> skoj
<einand> vad jobbar du med?
<maxjezy> spel
<maxjezy> har inget projektnamn nu
<maxjezy> einand, vad gör du just nu då
<maxjezy> är det något med videomixerbord och live sändningar att göra så är jag intresserad.
<maxjezy> jag funderar på att skapa mig en liten tv kanal
<einand> :)
<maxjezy> tänker mig typ 10 vhs kameror in i ett mixerbord för svideo och ha en output mot en videograbber
<einand> jodå, sänder live ibland
<einand> vhs kamror?
<einand> rätt dålig kvalite på signalden där väl?
<maxjezy> jaa
<maxjezy> det som är grejen.
<einand> jag kör SDI, och pumpar 18GBs och tycker den är dålig
<maxjezy> har du sett en ipad genom en vhs sensor?
<maxjezy> det är som att framtiden fanns redan på 90 talet.
<maxjezy> tidsmaskiner de kamerorna
<einand> okej?
<maxjezy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zzxGBiAvKE&feature=iv&src_vid=OuEmakWjhlY&annotation_id=annotation_606043237
<maxjezy> där ser du lite hur det kan se ut
<maxjezy> det går att göra skoj humor
<einand> analog mixer med?
<maxjezy> aa
<maxjezy> ricky lake stuket
<maxjezy> hade varit skoj
<maxjezy> men, det är ett framtida projekt.
<maxjezy> måste hitta en stoooor studio.
<maxjezy> garage eller liknande
<maxjezy> klippa in överdrivna applåder och skratt.
<einand> varför stor studio?
<maxjezy> det ska ju gå att bygga sets
<maxjezy> kanske göra någon b-såpa
<maxjezy> typ skilda världar stuket
<maxjezy> ah, de får bli till framtiden
<maxjezy> måste tjäna in pengar först
<maxjezy> å de ska ja göra genom att göra ett fett spel
<maxjezy> einand, vhs kamerornas sensor är faktiskt ganska bra
<maxjezy> det är mest banden som sabbar kvalitet
<einand> vad för spel
<einand> krävs bara löjligt mycket ljus
<maxjezy> jag vet inte riktigt
<maxjezy> funderat lite på ett vuxet spel
<maxjezy> buggig grafik
<maxjezy> glitches här o var
<maxjezy> lite läskigt.
<maxjezy> satsa mycket mer på ljud än top klass grafik
<einand> renderar ett exempel på vad jag leker med just nu, tar väl några minuter till
<maxjezy> ah, jag är arbetslös så jag har tid.
<einand> samma här, blev uppsagd för några veckor sedan
<maxjezy> jag ramlade på cykeln igår
<maxjezy> så jag har typ brutit benet
<einand> :(
<maxjezy> fet smärta i benet
<maxjezy> osäker på om det är brutet, halvbrutet eller sprucket.
<maxjezy> orkar inte ta mig till sjukhuset
<einand> varför inte gått till sjukan?
<maxjezy> om det är värre imorgon så får ja gå
<einand> tja, sitter det inte snett så läker det ihop
<maxjezy> jo
<maxjezy> det känns obehagligt när man tänker på smärtan
<maxjezy> men, har tagit dämpande medicin
<einand> okej
<einand> WTF http://feber.se/?p=2
<einand> jag har lagt 200 tusen på kamera grejer så kommer folk med en iphone ;)
<einand> http://feber.se/iphone/art/335432/test_av_videoinspelningen_i_ip/
<maxjezy> 200 lax på 4k?
<maxjezy> har 4k på mobilen
<maxjezy> fast inte iphone
<einand> inspelning?
<maxjezy> jepp
<maxjezy> skärmen är dock bara full hd
<einand> fast där vill man inte ha mera ändå
<einand> bara korkat
<maxjezy> jo
<einand> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIb62sRsc2A
<einand> lite över exponerat ser jag
<maxjezy> räcker med hd
<einand> youtube förstör med flit, helt övertygad om det
<einand> masterfilen för det lilla klippet är 4GB
<einand> http://i.imgur.com/WzxsXLK.jpg
<maxjezy> tror framtidens filer kommer kräva mindre utrymme
<maxjezy> pixeldetekterande exponering som sätter exponering perfekt
<maxjezy> utan nd filter
<maxjezy> så slipper man raw
<maxjezy> och profiler som ger perfekt komprimerad utdata.
<einand> kommer kräva mera
<einand> framför allt om folk är så korkade och redigerar i format som 264
<einand> komprimering är värdelöst vid video redigering
<einand> tar för mycket beräkningskraft
<einand> bättre lägga det på att kunna genera bättre färger
<maxjezy> jag var på g och beställa en drönare igår
<maxjezy> men vill inte hamna i lyxfällan
<einand> :)
<maxjezy> mycket utgifter framöver
<maxjezy> flytt och skit
<einand> funderat på drönare själv, men måste åka typ 4 mil för att ens få flyga den
<maxjezy> inomhus :)
<einand> aha
<einand> vilken modell kollar du på?
<maxjezy> dji
<maxjezy> den nya
<einand> :)
<maxjezy> inspire
<einand> den är söt
<einand> vill dock ha en bättre kamera
<maxjezy> nu måste jag hitta en bra kompaktkamera
<maxjezy> sålt min systemkamera
<einand> :(
<einand> maxjezy: fast varför kompaktkamera om du har mobilen?
<maxjezy> mobilen har begränsat batteri och kan inte hänga runt halsen när man cyklar
<maxjezy> den skjuter ju raw så det hade varit toppen
<maxjezy> men inga fästen för band på mobilen
<maxjezy> nä, jag är sugen på en ricoh gxr
<maxjezy> tror ja den heter
<einand> kolla på en billig gopro?
<maxjezy> ja, en gopro vore skoj
<maxjezy> jo, go pro får det bli
<maxjezy> 4k video och 12 megapixlar
<maxjezy> det duger fint för stillbilder det
<einand> filmat med gopro i göteborgs skärgård https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJRYQHGnACg
<maxjezy> är det någon som pysslar med unity 3d?
<maxjezy> tittar ni på centerpartiet på svt2?
<Mathisen> den ända center jag kollar på är den mat äter
<maxjezy> ah då missade du en dans uppvisning
<maxjezy> tur för dig att jag spelade in en snutt.
<maxjezy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPpJFbXXsks&feature=youtu.be
<maxjezy> varsågod
<maxjezy> tyvärr inget ljud
<maxjezy> tänk dig en jaktscen i en gammal västernfilm, ta musiken ur den och lägg in här.
<Mathisen> haha :)
<Mathisen> de ser ju lätt lustigt ut måste jag säga
<maxjezy> det var helt galet innan jag startade inspelningen
<maxjezy> antagligen får man se mer på nätet senare.
<maxjezy> einand, ska du köra heltid nu på nyheter?
<maxjezy> madbear, är det vinter nu?
#ubuntu-se 2015-09-26
<maxjezy> sover ni?
<K350> Velve's Steam - vad är det egentligen?
<K350> I repot står det "steam - Valve's Steam digital software delivery system"
<K350> Men jag är inte säker att jag begriper Någon som kan ge en kort förklaring..vad äd ste<m?
<NeverW8> lol
<Amoz> "Velve"
<Amoz> "hai gais, wut is velve stem ?"
<Hund> Wat?
<Hund> Hur kan man inte veta vad Steam är? :P
<andol> Hund: https://xkcd.com/1053/
<Hund> andol: haha
<maxjezy> Steam är bättre i windows än linux.
<maxjezy> det är väl vad steam är
<Spookan> Är inte allt bättre i Mac än Windows och Linux? :P
<Amoz> Spookan, de använder en version av rsync som är 10 år gammal eller nåt
<Amoz> sen om man tycker det va bättre förr eller ej lämnar jag till Windows/Mac-användare att bestämma, då jag själv använder ett OS som inte blir sämre med åren, utan bättre ;)
<Spookan> Amoz: Rsync? WTF?
<Amoz> Spookan, tror licensen ändrades eller nåt,å då kunde inte OSX längre leverera OSX med nyare rsync
<Spookan> Amoz: Ok, inget jag har nytta av så why care?
<Amoz> Spookan, rsync eller OSX? :P
<Spookan> Amoz: rsync.
<Amoz> :|
<maxjezy> Mac är ju väldigt dåligt.
<Amoz> its the snizzle
<Amoz> rsync e riktigt nice för backup eller större filöverföringar,
<macjezy> men hur kul är det?
<macjezy> vad ska man göra med backupen sen?
<macjezy> backa up den med?
<Spookan> macjezy: Du har en mac?
<macjezy> Spookan, jo jag har haft mac
<macjezy> det var inte så skoj
<macjezy> ungefär som en sån där leksaksdator från stor&liten
<Amoz> macjezy, jag antar att du inte har så mycket viktigt på in dator med den inställningen =)
<macjezy> nah, alltså. vad är det viktigaste du har?
<macjezy> hur mycket är det värt i pengar
<macjezy> på datorn
<Amoz> mannen
<Amoz> hur mycket värd är ditt liv?
<Amoz> du kan ju inte mäta allt i pengar :P
<macjezy> men, vad är backuppen bestående av?
<macjezy> blir det som ett föråd där man sparar all skit
<Amoz> not realy
<Amoz> såna grejer brukar jag rensa förr eller senare
<Amoz> backupen är för sånt som man vill kunna titta på om 10 år
<macjezy> mina viktigaste filer som jag backuppar åker in i usb disken
<macjezy> det är blendfiler och raw och jpegs
<macjezy> och lite hemvideos
<macjezy> och sen för jag en bvackup till på den
<macjezy> årligen
<macjezy> och printar bilder via fujifilm
<macjezy> väljer inte operativsystem efter hur bra jag backuppar
<macjezy> och säkerhet.
<Amoz> jag kör ett RAID1 btrfs i filservern där jag har både backuper, och massa annat som är nedladdningsbart.
<macjezy> däremot kan jag välja bort ubuntu som "säker". då det ofta blir nå fel med kernels och sånt med drivisar.
<maxjezy> jag installerade ubuntu i förrgår.
<maxjezy> skrivaren skriver ut utan bläck, wifi fungerar inte, fast den hittar nätet.
<maxjezy> felmeddelanden i installationen
<maxjezy> och vid boot.
<maxjezy> jag hade fått mixtra några timmar för att få de att fungera om jag verkligen orkat
<maxjezy> men, det kändes inte positivt
<Amoz> känner ungefär samma sak inför windows
<maxjezy> vissa datorer funkar skitbra med linux och mac
<maxjezy> men det är typ turen som avgör.
<maxjezy> windows har ju bredast hårdvarustöd
<Amoz> nja, man kan påverka ganska mycket hur upplevelsen blir när man väl köper hårdvaran
<maxjezy> så, det borde vinna pga det.
<maxjezy> Amoz, jovisst. men köper man otestad hårdvara
<maxjezy> så vet man ej alls.
<maxjezy> vill man köpa 1997 årsmodell på grejer så kan det funka i ubuntu 7.04
<maxjezy> jag har helt nya skrivare och skärmar och möss och wifiprylar
<Amoz> men om du köper otestad hårdvara det så är du ju uppenbarligen inte intresserad av att få Ubuntu på den ^^
<maxjezy> jag vill ha ubuntu
<maxjezy> dualboota
<maxjezy> vissa program där är najs
<Amoz> varför köper du inte maskiner som funkar då?
<Amoz> jag hade inga problem att hitta min laptop utlagd med en full review på vad som funkar eller inte funkar när den va helt ny på marknaden
<Amoz> det gäller ju bara och veta vad man ska leta efter
<maxjezy> jo, men de blir lite låst känsla att välja hårdvara för mjukvara
<maxjezy> och inte tvärtom
<Amoz> sen blir det nästan alltid lite barnsjukdomar i början, tex. att suspend inte funkar och  att wifi är lite halvdant första månaderna. Men nu har jag haft denna maskinen sen 2011 Q3, å den är helt superb. Hellre det än att förevigt sitta med slött windows och halvbuggiga drivare tbh
<maxjezy> Amoz, jag höll med tills windows 8 kom
<maxjezy> sen när windows 10 kom så matchade och överträffade den med hastighet
<maxjezy> visst, ubuntu bootar snabbare
<maxjezy> men det är det.
<maxjezy> allt annat går snabbare i windows 10.
<Amoz> haha
<maxjezy> bootar 1 gång i veckan typ
<Spookan> En gång varannan månad här..
<Spookan> Hatar att stänga av datorn..
<maxjezy> jo, jag stänger bara av när fläkten gör något missljud
<Amoz> maxjezy, ett tips nästa gång du köper laptop (om det nu är det du har haft problem med) är att köra på intel + atheros-nätverk imo.
<maxjezy> börjar nästan tjuta ibland
<maxjezy> Amoz, kör stationärt.
<Amoz> och även kolla på .tex. ubuntus wiki om där finns en produktsida som visar just hur kompatibelt småkomponenterna som webcam,ljud osv är.
<Amoz> ah, ännu lättare då generellt sett
<Amoz> borde vara busenkelt att fixa ihop en maskin som funkar då
<Amoz> eftersom du har möjlighet att knåpa ihop saker som funkar
<maxjezy> jo
<maxjezy> men mina grejer borde funka tycker jag
<maxjezy> det är ju inte som jag äger konstiga pryls
<Amoz> maxjezy, själva grundkomponenterna är säkert ganska bra. Problemet är hos tillverkarna av t.ex. skrivare och det du nämnde. Där är det helt åt skogen att få ihop bra grejer tyvärr. Och det kommer inte ändras förrän konsumentmarknaden börjar ställa krav.
<Amoz> Har hört att brothers skrivare funkar bra i linux, de verkar tydligen komma från företagssektorn och där är ju linux lite mer använt
<Amoz> eller rättare sagt kan dem betala för sig om så krävs
<maxjezy> jag har just en brother :)
<maxjezy> laser
<Amoz> du skrev innan att den skrev ut utan bläck ju
<maxjezy> ja, alltså laser har bläck med
<Amoz> är det en magisk multimaskin?
<Amoz> eller snackar du om toner?
<maxjezy> precis
<Amoz> aha
<Amoz> så inte bläck med andra ord
<maxjezy> den applicerar ju bara toner med lasern
<maxjezy> som är bläck
<Amoz> not really
<Amoz> det är pulver
<maxjezy> nä, fast bläck som i bläckpenna är ju inte riktigt bläck heller
<maxjezy> och bic bläck är ju inte bläck de med.
<Amoz> kolla upp definitionen för det vettja :)
<maxjezy> torrt bläck :)
<Amoz> men de flesta människor skulle inte kalla pulver/toner för bläck. Särskilt inte i skrivarsammanhang eftersom det skiljer två kategorier åt
<Amoz> men vill du kalla det för bläck så får du det ^^
<maxjezy> laserbläck
<Amoz> ha
<Amoz> det är fortfarande inte bläck :)
<maxjezy> inte i ubuntu iaf
<maxjezy> där är det varken toner eller bläck
<Amoz> well, installerade du modulerna korrekt ? ;)
<maxjezy> jo, fick välja skrivere och allt
<Amoz> har inte kollat upp linuxstödet för dem, men jag har hört att det funkar bra i allmänhet. Men du kanske köpte en dålig en :(
<maxjezy> den fanns med i listan
<maxjezy> den snurrar och låter
<maxjezy> blinkar
<Amoz> men det kommer inget
<maxjezy> och tar papper genom maskinen
<Amoz> haha låter mer som att skrivaren har fått fnatt ju
<maxjezy> jo, men så botar jag till windows
<maxjezy> och då funkar den
<maxjezy> och back till linux
<maxjezy> och tomma papper
<Amoz> jobbigt
<maxjezy> kanske behöver någon citronsyra för att se texten
<Amoz> testa fedora
<maxjezy> krypterad text
<maxjezy> säljs det fortfarande linuxtidningar i butikerna
<maxjezy> såna man får skivor i
<Hund> Det måste det väl göra?
<Peyam> salam, Det är jag farbror Peyam
<Peyam> Ngn här som e vaken som kan svara på lite ickeLinuxRelaterade frågor
#ubuntu-se 2015-09-27
<K350> hur byter jag skrivbordsmijö från terminaen?
<K350> Har installerat mate-deskop. Men hur växlar jag till dne från terminalen?
<alatariel> hahum ... ingen här ...
#ubuntu-se 2016-09-26
<Honor> hund är du där?
<Hund> Honor: Det beror på. :D
<Honor> Hej! :) Vet att du hänger mycket på swedroid och har koll på mobiler.. Vet du om man kan nyttja en tele2student rabatt trots man inte är student?
<Honor> har jävla ånget om jag ska köpa en mobil, vill liksom inte få krav på att betala 1000 kr till tele2
<Honor> antar du kanske förstår vilken mobil det gäller ;)
<Hund> Jag har ingen koll alls. :D
<Hund> Jag vet inte vilken mobil det gäller heller. :P
<Honor> jag är jävligt moralisk, men 1490 kr för en honor plus mobilens värde är svårt att stå emot.. visst jag får kanske bara 1 kr för knappsatsmobilen mn skitsam,ma :)
<Honor> honor 8
<Honor> huawi
<Hund> Ah. :)
<Hund> Well
<Honor> huawei honor 8 :)
<shivers> Kina mobil :)
<Hund> DU kanske behöver visa upp ditt CSN-kort eller något?
<Hund> Jag vet inte hur sådant fungerar?
<Honor> det värsta är väl att de kan rejekta mig och så får vi välja om vi vill avboka den
<Honor> https://www.tele2.se/partner/mecenat/mobiltelefoner/huawei/huawei-honor-8?utm_source=mecenat&utm_medium=partner&utm_campaign=Tele2_B2C_Sale_Lopande_MecenatLinks
<Honor> killar på sweclockers har testat och fått mobilen skickad för 1490 kr
<Honor> mobil en till morsan, det  var jag förrsten som pratad om en nexus 5x för några veckor sedan
<Hund> Har du otur kanske du åker ditt för bedrägeri. :P
<Honor> tänkte jag frågor dig här istället för att göra tråd någonsatnns om det.. är rädd att mobilen säljs slut
<Honor> seröst
<Honor> seriöst?
<Honor> vilkem verkligen inte göra något regel/lagbrott
<Hund> Då kanske du ska köpa telefonen ärligt. ;)
<Honor> tänkte du kanske hade hört liknade historier genom swedroid om folk som använt studentrabter trots att de inte är studenter.. sorry förresten jag skriver konstigt , tangenterna krånglar
<Honor> sant.. fast vet inte om tele2 sida krånglar nu, men nu står dt att mobilen kostar 4500 kr.. hade lästr att det skulle gälla månaden ut för  2500
<Honor> jag hatr förresten vänner som är studenter..  kan det bli problem om de köper den åt mig?
<Honor> en är tele2 kund, den andra är inte det
<Hund> Nej, då är det ju bara en fråga om moral.
<Honor> Jo.  grejen jag pratade över telefon med en av vännerna. men han kände sig skeptiskt och trode det kunde bli prolem för hobom
<Honor> honom
<Honor> http://www.sweclockers.com/forum/trad/1445211-huawei-honor-8-eller-samsung-galaxy-s7-edge?p=2 ska man tro användare bakgrund så verkar det ju som det går.. de måste väl se redan vid personummret att man inte är student och då borde väl tele2 redan där avbryta köpet om de vrkligen ogillar det,, tänker jag
<Honor> hur står sig mot honor mot nexus 5x förresten?
<Honor> om man tänker att man kan få de för samma pris alltså
<Honor> vet är mycket kring tycke och smak, men tänkte skärm kvalite och prestenda
<Hund> Jag vet ingenting om Honor.
<Honor> nexus 5x piskar ju så klart på snabba uppdateringar.. hur står sig huawei när det gäller uppdateringar? har du erfarenhet av huawei modeler?
<Honor> ok
<Hund> Jag har ignen koll på någon telefon nu för tiden.
<Hund> Mitt intresse för Android är rätt svalt nu för tiden. :)
<Honor> ok :)
<Honor> insatt på lumia 650?
<Hund> Jag vet ännu mindre om andra telefoner. :D
<Honor> ok :)
<Hund> Jag går och hoppas på att det ska komma en riktig Linux-telefon. :D
<Honor> hade lumia 650 i åtanke för morsan, men funderar nu starkt på honor 8 för 1490 kr till mamma.
<Honor> samma här :)
<Honor> linux i moilen hade varit nice :)
<Honor> när tror man kan llägga linux i en mmobil? 1-2 år? :)
<Hund> Ptja, aldrig? :P
<Honor> känns korkat. men tror du man ringa och fråga tele2 och frågan angående honor när det gäller student-rabatt?
<Hund> Jag tror inte att det finns någon som vågar satsa på det.
<Hund> Fråga vad?
<Honor> ah va nu inte pessemistisk :)
<Honor> ah :)
<Honor> tänkte man kunde fråga de på tele2 angående om man kan ta del av studentrabatten..
<Honor> fast ja nu när jag skriver dt så känns det verklihgen korkat att fråga :)
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Japp
<Honor> mer man kanske kan gå in i en tele2 butik och charma kanske ;)
<Honor> har du koll på ångerätt förrstenn?
<Hund> Är problemet att du inte har råd att punga upp allt på en gång eller är du bara snål?
<Honor> gäller ångerätten ifall man bställer via telefon och hämtar i butik,, alltså tele2 butoik i dt här falllet?
<Honor> jag är arbetslös just nu så har inte så mycket pengar.. men känner att morsan ha ofta ställt upp för mig genom åren, så tänkte jag ville ge henne en bra mobil.. Skulle och sj köpt så blir det väl något dumtsnålt beslut och slutar med en android för 500-lappen
<Honor> min morsa vill sällan unna sig något, men jag hade tyckt hon var värd en fin mobil.. hon har aldrig hoppat på smartphone-tåget så tänkte det kuunnde bli kul för henne
<Honor> men jag får väl fråga min ena polare igen som är tele2 kund... jag tror han misstolkade mig kanske så han tror att jag binder upp honom några månader..
<Honor> Hund hade du koll på ångerätt hur det funkar med att ringa, hämta i butik?
<Honor> vet att man kan köpa hos netonnet i fysiskt butik och ha ångerätt, mn det gäller väl inte i tele2? grejen är att jag läste på swedroid eller sweclockers att tele2s sida hade haft problem i helgen.. kan då ångerrätts regler ändra sig om man inte kan köpa den i butik?
<Hund> Ingen aning.
<Honor> Hund annars vad tror du om googles event 4 oktober? kommer det några interssanta nyhter?
<Honor> ok
<Honor> Hund går det lägga in Linux i surfplattor idag, som med en dator eller är som med mobiler så att det inte går?
<Honor> ursäkta om frågan är dum men har ingen koll..
<shivers> Jag har för mig att det finns en surfplatta från Canonical med Ubuntu på. Tror den släpptes i våras
<shivers> Kommer inte ihåg namnet på den dock
<Honor> shivers men man kan alltså inte köpa typ en av de billigaste android plattorn på prisjakt och lägga in ubunti i den?
<shivers> Honor: Jag vet inte. Men det går att ha ubuntu på en surfplatta eftersom det finns en att köpa. Ingen aning om man kan göra det själv
<Hund> Det går.
<Hund> Du kan installera Ubuntu på Nexus-telefonerna också.
<Hund> Men Ubuntu är för komersiellt för mig.
<Honor> ubuntu på nexus, går det idag? är det svårt om man är oteknisk, eller finns det bra guider?
<Hund> Det har gått länge.
<Hund> Ingen aning.
<Hund> Kan du flasha custom roms ska det väl inte vara svårt.
<Honor> Hund kommer dock nog bara lägga in ubuntu när supporten från google upphör
<Honor> "flasha custom roms" är knappt jag förstår den meningen ;)
<Honor> jag har användt mig av ubuntu en del på datorn.. är som sagt oteknisk men en vän hjälpte mig med att lägga i det
<Honor> mest att använder jag en mobil eller dator som slutar få säkerhetsuppdatringar så tänkte jag man kan lägga in ubuntu i stället
<Hund> Okej. :P
<Honor> är ubuntu buggigare i mobil och surfplatta än på datorn?
<Honor> bryr mig mest om att mobil ch dator är upp-to date säkhetsmässigt.. men kan jag välja ett os som värnar om min integritet så är det också bra
<Honor> funkar ubuntu i en samsung galaxy s2?
<Hund> Dålig koll på hur stabilt det är. Däremot är det inte så innehållsrikt ännu.
<Hund> Ingen aning. Troligen inte.
<Honor> om man säger så.. finns det vissa märken som det inte går/är svårae att lägga in ubuntu och andra os i.. jag antar nexus är bäst på den punkten?
<Honor> ok
<Honor> om man liksom tänker framtidsmässigt.. skjuter man sig sj i foten om man väljer tex huawei.. har en liten känsla av att de är svåra att låsa upp eller vad man nu kallar det
<Hund> Om du vill ha Ubuntu är Nexus det bästa.
<Hund> Förmodligen det enda också.
<Honor> renodlal linux mobil med linux från början.. det antar jag kan ta några år.. ,men jag hoppas att linux blir mer innehållsrikt det närmsta 2 årn i alla fall
<Honor> ok
<Honor> vad kan man lägga in annars än ubuntu?
<Hund> Det finns custom ROMs.
<Hund> Olika versioner av Android.
<Honor> rom och sånt som du pratad om innan.. är roms=os?
<Honor> ok
<Hund> Ska vi vara noga heter det egentligen firmware.
<Hund> En av dom mer populära alternativen är CyanogenMod.
<Honor> har alltid varit lite anti-google så hade varit nic om man kunde ha en android.. som inte har android.. om det makes sense :)
<Hund> En s.k. vanilla ROM.
<Honor> jo känner igeb nbamnet cyanogen
<Hund> Android utan Google*
<Honor> ahha
<Honor> blir mobiler säkrare när man lägger in dssa costomsroms? eller mer säkerhetsluckor?
<Honor> man måste väl roota mobiln för detta.. och det är väl kanske ett slag på säkerjeten?
<Hund> Ja och nej.
<Honor> min otekniska bild av verligenheten är att ubuntu är säkrare än android och android-roms, men jag kanske är helt ute och cyklar
<Honor> ok
<Hund> Så länge den ansvarige se till att hålla efter är det ingen fara.
<Hund> Och gällande root så är det upp till användaren.
<Honor> vi har faktisk en s2 som ligger här hemma och skräpar.. är lite repad och men funkar annars bra.. så man kanske kan lägga in något kul i den
<Honor> ok
<Honor> så costoms rom innebär inte nödvändigtsvis att man rootar mobiln?
<Hund> Installerar du malware på en rootad telefon kan det väldigt tokigt. Men det är ju användarens fel.
<Hund> Mjae.
<Hund> Du behöver roota telefonen för att kunna flasha en custom recovery så att du kan flasha en custom rom.
<Hund> Men en custom rom behöver nödvändigtvis inte ha root tillgänligt.
<Hund> Men i 99% av fallen så finns root att tillgå.
<Honor> men om min morsa skulle använda min gamla s2, som den är idag.. är det en storsäkerhetsrisk, eller är det bara om hon laddar hem skumma appar?
<Honor> ok
<Honor> s2 får juliksom inga säkerhettsuppdateringar nu alls
<Honor> grejen är ju att jag är oteknisk så jag meckar ju gärna inte gärna med saker om jag inte vet hur jag ska :)
<Hund> Det behöver inte vara någon fara, men hittar någon något gammalt hål kan man ju vara utsatt.
<Hund> Men du kan ju testa att roota din S2 och flasha CyanogenMod på den.
<Hund> Om jag inte minns helt fel så ska det inte vara svårt på S2.
<Honor> tyckte jag läste någonstanns att det räckte att få ett sms/mms från någon och så blev mobilen infekterade även om man inte öppnade meddelande,stämmer det? låter som en förträngt nyhtet från aftonbladet
<Honor> ok
<Honor> är man naiv och laddar hem konstiga appar utan för play.. fine .. tycker jag man får skylla lite sig sj.. men känns ju creepy med sådan luckor att ett meddelade kan fucka upp så även om man inte öppnar.. tror det var något med staight fright
<Hund> Ingen koll på det, men det låtet lite otroligt att ett sms ska kunna utsätta dig för risk.
<Honor> ok.
<Honor>  nyfiken fråga.. windows mobiler och iphones.. kan man lägga in os/roms i de?
<Honor> Hund har ibland fundrat på att köpa en billig lumia
<Honor> iphone är för oprisvärd så den kommer jag nog aldrig ändå skaffa.. om det inte kanske blir någon 50 % rabatt på black friday tex ;)
<Hund> Nope.
<Honor> ok
<Hund> Du ska vara glad om du kan byta väggpapper på Ios.
<Honor> hehe ok :)
<Honor> lumiorna säljs ju dåligt så känns som de kan ibland bli rätt prisdumpade, därav jag undra..
<Hund> Aj
<Hund> AH
<Hund> Ah
<Hund> Dammit
<Hund> :P
<Honor> hund :) http://androidenheter.se/topplistor  är denna sidan väldigt tillförlitlig när man jämför prestanda? tycker en av mina vänner alltid dissar alla androis som inte är samsung och menade att s6:an skulle vara så mycket kraffullar än honor 8 :)
<Honor> frågar du mig så tycker jag det känns som samsung är rejält överskatttad överlag
<Hund> Samsung har ju sin egna lilla sekt likt Apple nu för tiden.
<Hund> Det är bra telefoner, men du får inte vad du betalar för.
<Honor> jo det stämmer.. har en samsung frälst vän och en iphone frälst vän :)
<Hund> Och deras mjukvara ÄR TOTALT JÄVLA SKIT på ren svenska.
<Honor> håller
<Honor> med
<Hund> Eller ja, funktionsmässigt är den väl bra, även om det är en högst subjektiv sak.
<Hund> Men deras mjukvara är så löjligt seg att en 15 år gammal dator med Windows Vista presterar bättre.
<Honor> jag sa det till min vän när vi pratade honor vs samsung... " kanske att samsung s7 är dubbelt så bra ( sa jag ödmjukt) men den är inte fyra gånger så bra, så tycker honor är prisvärdare.. men han tyckte så klart att s7an var prisvärdare
<Honor> han dissar apple för att de tar överpris men annser att samsungs pris är prisvärd,,, eller ptja han tyckte det kanske tog en aning lite mer än de borde :) mn han sa att det är ett så högt pris är för att hårdvara är så såpass bra
<Hund> lol
<Honor> hund både min apple-vän och samsung-vän är mina tele2student-väner och känn som båda har varit mer anglelägna att hjälpa mig att om det var att jag ville ha rabatt på samsung eller iphone :)
<Hund> En god kålsupare. :P
<Hund> haha
<Honor> min apple vän har sagt många gånger.. var dock för 1-2 år sedan.. " Jag kan skaffa dig en iphone om du vill ha x-rabatt" :)
<Honor> sj är jag inte märkes kåt.. tar gärna något som är okänt eller anses ha låg status.. så länge den leverrar på pappret och i verkligen, till en vettig summa
<Honor> känns som många apple användare blir ännu mer ivriga på att köpa det halva äpplt om prist stigs utan att de blir mobil för pengar.. för då är det ju ännu mer status ;)
<Honor> dock gillar jag med apple att de supportar de med säkerjhetsuppdateringar och så i 4-5 år.. men va fan, känns som det är ju det ,man betalar för.. med råge..
<Honor> Hund ser lite nexus som apples motsvarighet.. långa uppdateringar, snabba, men en billigare mobil.. dock så supportatr ju nexus bara 3.. men men, eller ptja i minst 3 år
<Honor> billigar och prisvärdare
<Honor> dock känns dt tråkigt som pixl mobiler går mot apples prissättning..
<Honor> dock kanske google pixel-mobilerna supportas längre än 3, vad vet jag.. har du hörtt något smakigt rykte om de nya google mobilern.. eller har du helt slutat kolla på mobil-nyheter,, även när det gäller nexus/pixel-mobiler?
<Hund> Är det inte 2 år bara?
<Hund> Mjo, det tycks bli höga priser på deras Pixlar.
<Hund> Närå, jag följer lite Android-sidor med min RSS-läsare.
<Hund> Men jag skummar mest igenom dom flesta nyheterna gällande telefoner osv.
<Honor> ok. 2 år os-uppdateringar. 3 år säkerhetsuppdateringar.. visst är kul med nya funktioner, men bryr mig mest om säkherhetsuppdateringar.
<Honor> är hårdvara mycket bättre i pixlarna.. ellr tror du det blir ett lågt ppk
<Honor> vad jag har läst i kommentarer på swedroid så känns det som prisvärdigheten inte alls finns länge i google-mobiler..
<Honor> men hade jag haft gott om pengar så hade jag ändå valt pixel mobiler nog framför samsungs flaggskepp.. snabbar uppdateringar/renare android..
<Honor> nu vad det ett tag sedan jag använde s2, men åldras inte tex nexus bättre än samsungs-flaggskepp.. känns som de blir segare med tiden
<Honor> kanske hjälper om man ominstallerar mo bilen med jämna mellanrum, men i alla fall
<Hund> Mjo.
<Honor> nexus 5x har ju bara tex 2 gb,  men känns som den står sig bra mot s7.. och den har väl 4gb ram?
<Honor> har du rootat din nexus 5x förresten?
<Honor> du jag märkar att mitt batteri är nästan slut och hittar inte min laddare.. trevligt att prata med dig.. tack för hjälpen.. får ta en funderar på hur jag gör med honor,s2 och så vidare
<Honor> trevlig kväll, hej
<Hund> Det samma!
#ubuntu-se 2016-09-27
<peyam> Salaaaaaaaaaaaaam det e jag farbror Peyaaaaaaaam
<peyam> ryktet går om at vi linuxare är bidragsberoende
<peyam> o fler av oss går på soc. Stämmer detta?
<Mathisen> va ?̈́
<Mathisen> http://insights.dice.com/2013/02/28/demand-for-linux-talent/
<peyam> Mathisen, livet har förändrats mkt efter 2013
<peyam> isis kom
<Mathisen> inga kommentarer
 * Mathisen jobbar vidare
#ubuntu-se 2016-09-28
<mcmacduck> varför är det så mycket buggar i 16.04 ?
<andol> mcmacduck: Givet att så är fallet, väntar du dig på allvar att någon ska ha en specifik förklaring på varför?
<mcmacduck> nej nej XD men det är ju en longsupport version trodde det inte skulle vara på detta visset med såna
<andol> Tja, det är en operfekt värld vi lever i :) Själv upplever jag iofs inte Ubuntu 16.04 som direkt buggig, men det kan förstås bero mycket på vilket hårdvara man kör på, vilken programvara man använder sig utav, etc.
<mcmacduck> jo det förstår jag men jag hade inga som helst problem med 14.04 förutom nån liten bug med openvpn
<andol> Vad är det som mest ovill sig med 16.04 då?
<mcmacduck> natilus har crashat flera gånger för mig och när jag kör en video i fullscreen då fryser allt kan inte ens gå in i terminal mode och så kan jag inte installera drivrutiner för invidia fruser i booten
<andol> Segt
<mcmacduck> jo :/
<andol> LÃ¥ter lite som att den nyare linux-kerneln i 16.04 utav en eller annan anledning inte kommer med datorns grafikkort.
<mcmacduck> jo läste nåt om det men borde dom inte ha kollat upp sån innan don släppte ut 16 .04 ?
<andol> Tja, på gott och ont så släpps Ubuntu-releaser vid specifika datum, och hårdvara/driver-jox är sällan triviala att fixa.
<mcmacduck> är det inte bara bättre att vänta tills lts utgåvan är stabil
<andol> mcmacduck: Det är en alldeles utmärkt fråga, hurtillvida man ska ha planerade releaser eller släppa dem när de är "färdiga".
<andol> Finns bra argument åt båda hållen, och olika Linux-distibutioner har valt olika väger.
<mcmacduck> jag säger att släpp inte ut nåt för ens man vet att nåt är stabilt XD
<andol> Debian är till exempel kända för att först släppa en release "när den är färdig", vilket förvisso har sina uppenbara fördelar, men å andra sidan gör det svårare att planerar, riskerar att viss inkluderad programvara blir lite väl inaktuell redan när den släpps, etc.
<andol> mcmacduck: Fast en release kan ju vara stabil för en tillräcklig stor andel hårdvara, hur länge ska man vänta på att för en större andel hårdvara att även lira fint? Givet begränsade resurser, etc.
<andol> Är ju även så att olika hårdvaratillverkare lirar olika bra med Linux, är olika duktiga på att släppa information om hur sin hårdvara fungerar och/eller att själva bidra till dess stöd i Linux-kärnan.
<mcmacduck> jag säger så här så länge allt funkar nogolunda bra och att det inte blir krånligt för en så är det stabilt :)
<andol> Fast återigen, den upplevelsen kan ju skilja sig markant mellan olika hårdvaror.
<mcmacduck> nån som vet hur man får fram nautilus inställningarna i gnome flashback ?
<alexsson> lol
<AndChat-318516> Efter att ha uppgraderat till xubuntu 16.04 funkar inte den grafiska delen, det står att den inte hittar drivrutinen för grafikkortet eller något liknande, hur kan jag installerat om allt som rör det grafiska delen?
<AndChat-318516> Snälla någon hjälp jag chattar från mobilen
#ubuntu-se 2016-09-29
<avbrack> Jag försöker hitta ett ord. Jag har fått för mig att det var "avbräck", men det visade sig istället betyda "ekonomiskt bakslag" eller "mindre bakslag". Ordet jag letar efter beskriver att man gör... eh... "avbräck"... "avstamp" från något existerande till något bättre/annorlunda. Vet någon vilket ord jag söker, om det existerar?
<avbrack> T.ex. om ett musikaliskt geni på 1800-talet gjorde... "avbräck inom den klassiska musiken".
<senate> avbrack: ordet du söker än enligt den bekskrivningen är "förgylla", annars brukar man väl säga att folk "sätter sitt avtryck i historien" om dom har gjort något som folk kommer minnas
<avbrack> senate: Svårt att läsa ditt meddelande p.g.a. någon typ av bugg, men... hmm...
<avbrack> Avtryck i historien låter rätt.
<avbrack> Men jag tror ändå att det finns ett ord som beskriver själva... "avbräcket".
<avbrack> Alltså... att "nu tar hela genren en ny vändning".
<sireorion> håller på att installera en GIT-server på ubuntu16.04 men får ett skumt felmedellande.. som jag inte kan tyda :S
<sireorion> http://pastebin.com/2Qh36MEW
<sireorion> runit samt git-deamon-run
<avbrack> Kul när något hette "runkit". "runk it".
<sireorion> läste det så förut =)
<sireorion> men märkte ganska snabbt att det va run kit
<sireorion> it*
<sireorion> dpkg-reconfigure runit?
<sireorion> eller hur skriver man
#ubuntu-se 2017-09-25
<Apachez> ZuuuL: jo, avinstallera oibaf drivers
#ubuntu-se 2017-09-28
<kebbanalex_> Hej! Skulle behöva lite hjälp. Jag undrar ifall det finns något som sätt som gör att man kan infoga 2 olika partitoner under samma mountpoint som fungerar likt en stripe
<kebbanalex_> Ungefär hur det skulle fungera: Skapar 2 filer. LVM skriver fil 1 till första partitionen och skriver fil 2 till andra partitionen. Skulle man behöva så ska man kunna montera 1 av partitionerna för att få tillbaka ungefär hälften av datan Finns någonting likt detta?
#ubuntu-se 2017-09-29
<Barre> om kebbanalex_ kommer tillbaka så är det säkert mhddfs som han letar efter...
<coffe> någon här som kör graylog
<sptnx> kör graylog med elasricsearch
<David-A> finns det inte journalsystem som är öppen källkod?
<Mathisen> vad menar du
<Mathisen> journalsystem.. engelska ordet eller beskriv
<David-A> som hanterar patientjournaler, som läkare använder
<Mathisen> http://www.open-emr.org/ kanske ?
<David-A> kanske. det står inte direkt att det hanterar medicinska journaler för patienter, men jag kanske inte kan det engelska order för det.
<David-A> allt annat sjukvården behöver verkar det hantera
<David-A> "medical records" kanske det heter
<Mathisen> https://demo.openemr.io/openemr/interface/login/login.php?site=default
<David-A> wikipedia har en lång lista https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_open-source_health_software#Electronic_records_and_medical_practice_management
<Mathisen> logga in med login: physician pass: physician
<Mathisen> svenska finns
<Mathisen> demo sida
<David-A> ssssh, chat är okrypterat
<David-A> Region Skåne ska tydligen skaffa nytt journalsystem åt sjukvården och de ska satsa EN MILJAAARD kr på det.
<David-A> deras politiker måste få reda på att i framtiden är all programvara gratis
<Mathisen> lite annat när det ska funka i sån skala..
<Mathisen> menar open source är bra. men svagheter kan hittas fort också
<Mathisen> sen så ska de säkert ha allt skreddar sytt till deras behov på det
<David-A> ja, det är läskigt
<David-A> såg delar av en databasmodell för ett journalsystem en gång
#ubuntu-se 2017-09-30
<Mathisen> någon som är bra på matte här ?
<Mathisen> och som håller på med C ?
<Mathisen> i alla fall om något har lite koll känner mig duktigt lost på ena mina uppgifter jag måste göra till min programmerings kurs
<Mathisen> https://imgur.com/a/pGTLz
<Mathisen> om någon har något att komma med så tackar jag mycket. själva matten som jag inte fattar. programmeringen i sig är inge svårt
<Mathisen> om jag fattat det rätt så ska blir själva formeln " double math = (pow(b, 2) - 4 * a * c ); " i C men det funkar inte så jag kan inte ha fattat det rätt
